# League of Legends - DotA Reborn!  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

So I've been playing Jax wrong? lol

Dammit.

I'll change that in my next game.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Is this the 2nd LoL thread?

If so, we've made it guys.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2012)

this would be the third thread actually



foreign said:


> So I've been playing Jax wrong? lol
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> I'll change that in my next game.


also different build idea

Blade of ruined king>iceborn gauntlet>rageblade>whatever you want cause its gg

BoRK gives you lifesteal and a active slow, iceborn gives you armor and mana sustain plus an aoe sheen(also its cheaper than triforce), rageblade is cheaper and got buffed a shitton so much that its unfair

if you need to solo carry cause your team are about as competent as me as diana then switch IG with triforce and laugh at people


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2012)

Jax can also build Guinsoo's again, that item is sick once again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2012)

yeah the buffs rageblade got are insane

not only is it cheaper, it gets a stacking lifesteal, spell steal and MORE attack speed? shits not fair


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2012)

Shaco is fucking hard to play with.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say he's hard, but rather he requires a certain mentality to get into to play right. Hardest thing about him is using your ult to dodge abilities.

Other than that, gank like a boss and split push like a boss. A team with Shaco doesn't really want to group up with 5 for objectives other than fast baron which he can do mad swiftly


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

18/20 - 8-10 Jax

Didn't do too badly at controlling my jungle but we threw the game. :c


----------



## αce (Dec 7, 2012)

that jayce was retarded
i should have known. most people that run ignite teleport are bad
he went 0-4 10 minutes in and that rengar one shot me coming bot

lol
major throws


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2012)

Ignite/teleport? Real? Did he even have homeguard boots?

Thats some shit I wanna try though. Something like Galio/Kennen/Malphite with teleport and homeguard. Wreck bot lane ganks.


----------



## Savior (Dec 7, 2012)

Blah I saw a few people playing Diana and decided to try her. I think I need to read up a guide because my first two games were terrible. Her cds seem quite long to me. The dmg on her spells are high and fun to jungle though.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2012)

I fool enemy teams with hallucinate every time I use it.

But it's easier for me to deceive out of a gank, Shaco is almost like Wu Kong.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

Savior said:


> Blah I saw a few people playing Diana and decided to try her. I think I need to read up a guide because my first two games were terrible. Her cds seem quite long to me. The dmg on her spells are high and fun to jungle though.



The CD's on her W/E are relatively high in comparison to the CD's on her Q/R otherwise people would cry so hard she'd get nerfed into the ground. Honestly, with DFG/4% Mastery/Blue Elixir you're already at 29%. Blue buff and you're max cdr without the need for Blue Elixir even. 

As for jungle Akali, I was 4-0 with Jungle Akali in season 2 ranked queues. No joke shit was hilarious. 

Ironically I didn't do nearly as well statwise when I went top/mid. 

As for jungle Jax foreign, ninja tabi/merc treads almost every time. Start with a hunter's Machete, turn it into a wriggles. Go Sightstone/Phage/Aegis. 

Jax is traditionally a hyper carry when played in lane. However, in the jungle you generally get less gold than a laner, and as such it is impractical to build him identically. So no, building two of the most expensive items in the game on him (IE, Triforce and Gunblade) is not a good idea unless you're ridiculously fed off of early ganks. Meaning, you're going to want to fulfill a different role for your team, that being the tanky/aura'ish initiator/bruiser. You'll have to rely on your base damages for the most part which aren't bad. 

Solid possible build? 

Mercs/Tabi
Aegis
Phage (Upgrade late game into FM or TF if you have the gold)
Wriggle's Lantern
Blade of the Ruined King (Cause why not?)
Black Cleaver (Cause OP)
Guardian Angel (Cause OP)
Sightstone (Cause very uselful)

Just pick a bunch of those and you should be fine generally. Wriggles/Sightstone/Black Cleaver should be your earliest items, with a GA or Aegis following afterwards depending on your situation.


----------



## αce (Dec 7, 2012)

i just remembered why i dont play draft pick in normal


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i just remembered why i dont play draft pick in normal



Who the fuck in their right mind plays blind pick?

That shit is toxic. Nobody listens to anyone else ever. As bad as draft normals can be, blind pick will always be ten thousand times shittier.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

19/20 - 8-11 Jax

Its ridiculous how you get picked with some people who prefer to troll just because they've done rank or have a huge number of wins, thus they must waste other people's time by doing BS like doing support Olaf


----------



## αce (Dec 7, 2012)

> Who the fuck in their right mind plays blind pick?



me



> That shit is toxic. Nobody listens to anyone else ever. As bad as draft  normals can be, blind pick will always be ten thousand times shittier.



not in my experience


----------



## αce (Dec 7, 2012)

and no one listens to anyone in anything anyways so i don't see how that's a point to make


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2012)

Blind Pick is textbook definition of 'real terror'


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Haven't won any matches as Jax for the day. 

Need to relax before I play again.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2012)

8/3/6 with Shaco on the 4th try


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm jelly.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm pretty decent jungler.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Just bought Nami but I won't be using her for a bit.

20/20 - 8-12 Jax.

I'm a terrible jungle Jax. :c

Time to move onto someone else now. Time to do a 20 with Lee Sin.

I predict less than what I got with Jax. :s


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm pretty decent jungler.



PLAY WITH ME PLZ! I want to learn how to jungle!

I want to improve so I can play on a silver ranked level before I leave for Basic Training in 3 months.

And I'm very serious here.


----------



## Savior (Dec 7, 2012)

Nami is out. I don't have enough IP now that I bought diana grr.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Bought Nami already. 

Haven't played her yet though. Actually I haven't seen anyone play her yet XD

I have now started my Lee Sin 20!

1/20 - 1-0 Lee Sin

Did good but I know my faults. Lag was affecting all throughout though.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 7, 2012)

Finished my first game with Nami 2-2-17 with the victory. Her Q's travel time is a pain and it took me awhile to get it down, but once I did, wow, just wow. She can start fights with her Q really easy, kind of like an Ahri charm if they are caught out of position. So fun!


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2012)

Savior said:


> Nami is out. I don't have enough IP now that I bought diana grr.



I don't have enough IP yet either


But I'm gonna save it for Vi anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2012)

The joys of having RP readily available.

Stupid skin, but I'm trying to get a skin for each champ anyways.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

2/20 - 2-0 Lee Sin

Died stupidly a couple times but we still won. I ganked and my lanes had no problem with me.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 7, 2012)

WAD said:


> Blind Pick is textbook definition of 'real terror'



It's hardly worse than draft mode in my experience, and you don't have to waste  15 minutes trying to find a game 

Just have to lock your champ quickly enough


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 7, 2012)

Second game with Nami 0-1-20. Her lane sustain is insane and what's crazy, it is also her poke, so double the fun.

I play her a lot like my Sona, which is non stop harassing in lane. But I actually think she might be better than her cause that Q of Nami's can score a kill as easily as an Ali or Blitz combo, especially if you give your slow to your ADC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2012)

Sajin said:


> It's hardly worse than draft mode in my experience, and you don't have to waste  15 minutes trying to find a game
> 
> Just have to lock your champ quickly enough



But Sajin,

You cant ban Akali or Riven in blind pick...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2012)

Nami...I think I'll buy her just because of the one piece character of the same name.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 7, 2012)

WAD said:


> But Sajin,
> 
> You cant ban Akali or Riven in blind pick...



Sacrifices must be made. 

And they don't actually pick Akali all that often, which is good. Don't want to lose every other game because she went 20-0.


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2012)

WAD said:


> But Sajin,
> 
> You cant ban Akali or Riven in blind pick...



Banning Riven?


Sajin, you sir, are a coward and a ruffian!


----------



## Sajin (Dec 7, 2012)

Didi said:


> Banning Riven?
> 
> 
> Sajin, you sir, are a coward and a ruffian!



She's overpowered, you cheeky little fellow  Great mobility, earlygame, lategame, gets tanky for building AD, has tons of damage and is easy to play. Besides I don't see any "must ban" champs right now aside from Shen (Diana/Rengar/Malphite/Morgana etc overrated imo, at least at my elo) so I ban like I please.

Disregard the fact that I cant play her at all for the life of me


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

7/20 - 4-3 Lee Sin

How would you guys build Lee Sin jungle?


----------



## Santí (Dec 8, 2012)

I've decided to main Rengar recently as I have really become accustomed to his play style and squishy murdering burst; however, I tend to struggle a lot early game and end up giving a good 1-3 highly unnecessary deaths which I want to better avoid. I tend to really shine mid game, so I want to make it easier one me and everyone else by not giving up a few deaths that could have been avoided.

I usually start of with boots and 3 pots (but I'm likely to pick up a cloth armor and 5 pots if I'm laning against a really aggressive burst AP like Riven or a Hard Smacker like Tryndamere) and then start working on my phage and the Bonetooth Necklace right after.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I've decided to main Rengar recently as I have really become accustomed to his play style and squishy murdering burst; however, I tend to struggle a lot early game and end up giving a good 1-3 highly unnecessary deaths which I want to better avoid. I tend to really shine mid game, so I want to make it easier one me and everyone else by not giving up a few deaths that could have been avoided.
> 
> I usually start of with boots and 3 pots (but I'm likely to pick up a cloth armor and 5 pots if I'm laning against a really aggressive burst AP like Riven or a Hard Smacker like Tryndamere) and then start working on my phage and the Bonetooth Necklace right after.



His roar and his ult are getting nerfed into the ground nexf patch fyi.

Got a penta with Riven last night! Fun stuff.


----------



## Santí (Dec 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> His roar and his ult are getting nerfed into the ground nexf patch fyi.





			
				Riot said:
			
		

> Darius OP?
> 
> Better nerf Rengar (again)
> ck



Can I get a source?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

They better buff Irelia.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Just had a terrible game.

Was d/c; for more than 9 mins. At the beginning of the game. ;_;

No comeback as jungler for me. 

I'm not even counting that in my twenty.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

Fuck Karthus.

Just fuck Karthus.

He should be deleted, his ult is cheap and gay as FUCK.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiyeon said:


> Fuck Karthus.
> 
> Just fuck Karthus.
> 
> He should be deleted, his ult is cheap and gay as FUCK.



agreed he's dumb. 



Holiday skins plus a new Lux skin! 

Also mass Black Cleaver and armor pen nerfs.  So lame...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Another 'military' Lux skin. Haven't they learned from Commando/Imperial Lux?

God, fire that designer.

Just give us something girly for her already.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Can I get a source?





The changes listed for Rengar are currently in effect for the PBE servers. They may be chanhed before being brought onto the live patch.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> Another 'military' Lux skin. Haven't they learned from Commando/Imperial Lux?
> 
> God, fire that designer.
> 
> Just give us something girly for her already.



Thats the major complaint about it so far. 

Personally IDGAF. Imperial Lux is my fav Lux skin and this new one has new particles and animations so Im not complaining. I'll probably get this when it's released.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Darth, coming on later?

Wanna do some Nami support.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

8/20 - 5-3 Lee Sin.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 8, 2012)

I still prefer Lux's original skin over any of her current skins atm. Riots thought process on skins is pretty funny though, they make fun, cute skins on a serious champion like Katarina, but do the complete opposite on a bubbly champion like Lux... wut? Still getting the new one though, Dat recall animation and hopefully it will have new particles.

And thank god for those Black Cleaver nerfs. All day yesterday was, Welcome to the League of Black Cleavers! Zero fun what so ever against a talon with 5 Black Cleavers, ZERO. I had 300 armor, still get one shotted, np lol.


----------



## Santí (Dec 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> The changes listed for Rengar are currently in effect for the PBE servers. They may be chanhed before being brought onto the live patch.



Why the fuck would they do this? They're just dropping the character into elo hell, no one will want to play him at all after this. He was released with the intention of being a jungler, but yet any form of jungling with him is impossible because it takes 20 damn seconds to clear a camp. He's was already a really weak early game and late game champion; yet, they continue to make him an even weaker early/late game champion.

They labeled him as a Jungle/Fighter, but with all these nerfs to his sustain he won't be able to do either 

Lee Sin and Jax can do Rengar's job even better then he can and more, but yet Rengar gets his 3rd/4th nerf.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

If anyone should be nerfed it should be karthus.

Make his ult take away 80% of his health when he uses it and immobilizes him for 5 seconds.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Just pick Soraka. Peeps too lazy to counterplay these days.

"Evelynn OP, we never bought a single pink but her roaming needs to be nerfed"


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Fiddle jungle missing from the start? (4v5 basically)

Up against 5 opponents? 

All seems hopeless?

Don't worry, Nami will carry you on a tide of victory. 

Her skillset is beautiful ;_;


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 8, 2012)

When Vi ults Jayce she shouts, "Hey Jayce, POWER SLAM!"

Insta buy!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

^Are you serious?


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2012)

And when she taunts with Caitlyn nearby she makes fun of her British accent


Vi confirmed for champ of the year all years


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Since when they had a champ that has some form of interaction with other champs?

Dammit.

I think I'm gonna get her. 

But I know for sure I'll never be able to use for about a month after her release, haha.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

She also has a few interactions with Cait. In fact, why does Piltover need so many enforcers? Is Viktor that meddlesome?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Since when they had a champ that has some form of interaction with other champs?
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> ...



There's quite a few, actually. They were really brought to light when they released Graves. If you smokescreen Nocturne he says "I got your darkness right here"


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> There's quite a few, actually. They were really brought to light when they released Graves. If you smokescreen Nocturne he says "I got your darkness right here"



I had no idea.

I should pay attention more often.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> There's quite a few, actually. They were really brought to light when they released Graves. If you smokescreen Nocturne he says "I got your darkness right here"



And "Who's in the dark now?"

The most recent champ interaction was Rengar and Kha'Zix. Killing each other under certain conditions provided a buff for who ever won "the hunt." Then there are the small ones like Zyra's small interactoin for Maokai, Sion and Leona.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

Why do people say Ahri is hard to use?

Also, why does she start with no ability power?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

The same reasons Ziggs start off with no AP as well?

I used to do AP mid as well when I first started LoL.

Um, I never really understood the reason for such the high ap cap and yet I would see 0 in the AP section at the beginning of every match.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2012)

Nobody starts with ability power


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Ahri is easy to learn, hard to master


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> Ahri is easy to learn, hard to master



This applies to around 70% of the existing champions.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

But does complete mastery exist? I remember asking this question a couple days ago.

I don't really think it really does tbh.

However, I do try to learn champs by doing a round of 20s with them. So far, I can say I've comfortably learnt about more than half of my current champs. Am I good with them all? I wouldn't say so but its enough to compete with people of my current skill level. I can only improve on them from there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Complete mastery exists

Froggen -> Anivia
Misaya -> Twisted Fate
Toyz -> Orianna
Didi -> Trundle

And so on.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2012)

I've started to main Darius because unlike other bruisers, this guy has a finisher move. Too often it has happened to me that the enemy walks away with 0 hp. Be it flash, some stun they used, heal, whatever.
With Darius, if you get the enemy low enough, if you deserve the kill, you get it. Bleed takes care of that last 30 hp or whatever.

Any tips for him? I've watched a lot of high elo plays with him and what not. Been up against almost every match up there is. Should i just keep playing him to improve with him?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

Ahri is very easy to use.

I bought her and played her only for about a month and mastered her.

I need to master Shaco now.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I've started to main Darius because unlike other bruisers, this guy has a finisher move. Too often it has happened to me that the enemy walks away with 0 hp. Be it flash, some stun they used, heal, whatever.
> With Darius, if you get the enemy low enough, if you deserve the kill, you get it. Bleed takes care of that last 30 hp or whatever.
> 
> Any tips for him? I've watched a lot of high elo plays with him and what not. Been up against almost every match up there is. Should i just keep playing him to improve with him?



Yeah, just started as Darius and he is nothing but brute strength. Just Noxian Demacia then the high powered axe hit and one or two regular hits and then use ultimate. Walk away and still have an ultimate to use. He's great for ambushes. Which is ironic since he is all about not being a coward.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> Complete mastery exists
> 
> Froggen -> Anivia
> Misaya -> Twisted Fate
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

Actually, I think Toyz is better on Anivia than with Ori.

And LilBallz has Mundo on wraps.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

9/20 - 5-4 Lee Sin


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Yeah, just started as Darius and he is nothing but brute strength. Just Noxian Demacia then the high powered axe hit and one or two regular hits and then use ultimate. Walk away and still have an ultimate to use. He's great for ambushes. Which is ironic since he is all about not being a coward.



His taunt (Don't turn your back, or, expose your neck) is also just awesome.

I like him a lot. His lore is awesome.
His laning is awesome. 

He is very hated due to KSing Ulti but i think that's up to the player. Whenever i jungle i give the kill to my lane partner UNLESS i know there is a chance of the enemy escaping. His lack of sustain is sad but perfectly reasonable. 
His Ulti just feels so satisfying.
What builds do you use tho?

I was against 4/5 AD team the other day and we had a 60 minute game (so i finished my build), i had FM, Warmog, Atmas, Randuins, FH.

While i had 0 LS, my HP/regen was so high in a minute i regenerated over 1k hp. Dive full item build Ez and Zyra support? Kill em both.
Have Zed go against me with everything he has? Kill him.
Triple kill 1 vs 3.
So i prefer to use that one if possible. I've seen some more assassin oriented builds and i'd use them for most bruisers even if they need more tankyness - but Darius has absolutely 0 mobility - and thus can't afford to do that.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

Darius is hated because he can lose lane hard and win games for his team in teamfight phase with little to no effort, and can snowball hard when given very very little leeway. 

He's essentially considered a "GG No skill required to win" champion. And is pretty strong when spammed in solo queue.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

Darius is just a shit champion


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

you know how many times I've beaten a darius in lane, only for him to press r and get a triple then carry?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

10/20 - 6-4 Lee Sin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Hes still not as bad as Garen though. 

Come at me for unpopular opinion. Garen's still a fuckin' punk.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> Darius is hated because he can lose lane hard and win games for his team in teamfight phase with little to no effort, and can snowball hard when given very very little leeway.
> 
> He's essentially considered a "GG No skill required to win" champion. And is pretty strong when spammed in solo queue.



Dunno, i have won against 90pct of the Darius players i've been against. Both AS Darius and as Jax, Jarvan, Irelia and Hecarim. (The only ones i really play).

Honestly. No one baits my Qs, everyone just hangs around with 400 hp, they build heavy armor against True Damage, etc.

Also from my experience if i lose my lane hard (most of the time due to hard camping by enemy jungler) i can't do anything in team fights UNLESS my team has done extremely well in the laning phase. If i am the only one not fed on my team but everyone else is, they don't focus me for obvious reasons. Most of the time i can't even KS due to my team's much higher damage output.

Plus isn't Olaf almost as good as Darius in team fights, if unfed that is? (If fed, your carry is dead) He has 340 true damage on 4 second CD. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Darius is just a shit champion



Care to explain? I see him at top lane in high elo, tournaments, etc. Viable but quite a situational pick.


Also what other champs can snowball VERY hard? As in, 2-3 kills are enough to rock the whole enemy team?


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

shit as in he's a scumbag
not that he's bad


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

11/20 - 7-4 Lee Sin.

I just might be seeing an improvement. There are some games where I rock and then there are some where I just flunk really hard. -.-

This ever happened to anyone?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

That's generally the case with Lee.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> That's generally the case with Lee.



Are you serious? Haha.

But generally speaking, it always happens to me. Most of the time its just a series of bad plays from me, then some times I'm just totally outplayed.

Times I could do well and we would still lose because of bad decisions made by teammates.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> shit as in he's a scumbag
> not that he's bad



Not as scumbag as Singed. 

Fucking scumbag singed.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Are you serious? Haha.
> 
> But generally speaking, it always happens to me. Most of the time its just a series of bad plays from me, then some times I'm just totally outplayed.
> 
> Times I could do well and we would still lose because of bad decisions made by teammates.



Dude it happens to me every week. 

One game I get penta's and I go 30/5 with Akali and two days later I go 0/8 vs Singed in lane while my jungle/mid completely ignore top lane. 

Shit happens man. Just play your best every game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> Not as scumbag as Singed.
> 
> Fucking scumbag singed.



Didnt you tell me that Teemo was textbook definition scumbag?

And I insisted Singed.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2012)

Yorick is still the biggest ass


----------



## Sajin (Dec 8, 2012)

Evelynn the most scumbag champion after rework imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Nah. Yorick is easy as pie. Survive the lane without giving him any kills and he's no problem (unless their AD gets fed enough where when he dupes them it's a nightmare). Yorick taking your tower and ending lane with a 20-30 CS advatange is no sweat.

If Singed wins lane it is over.


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> Didnt you tell me that Teemo was textbook definition scumbag?
> 
> And I insisted Singed.



I concede my point. 

fuck both of them though.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> Dude it happens to me every week.
> 
> One game I get penta's and I go 30/5 with Akali and two days later I go 0/8 vs Singed in lane while my jungle/mid completely ignore top lane.
> 
> Shit happens man. Just play your best every game.



Yeah, I understand that.

As of lately, I've been having a more positive outlook on my games. Like, I no longer think "Dammit, I haven't won a game in a while; I gotta win this next one!"

But moreso its like "I'll just look to do my best this game and try to be confident."

And I've seen a tiny improvement in my win/loss ratio because of it. My W/L ration snowballed to the 40s about almost 2 weeks ago. Right now it hovers in between 35-40 for the most part so right now, in a way, it speaks about my general level of playing.

Also, its  important to not play on tilt. I find that if I get too pissed or angry, I just gotta take a break then and there and try again later.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yorick is still the biggest ass



I've never won lane against a Yorick in my life. I totally agree with this statement.



WAD said:


> Nah. Yorick is easy as pie. Survive the lane without giving him any kills and he's no problem (unless their AD gets fed enough where when he dupes them it's a nightmare). Yorick taking your tower and ending lane with a 20-30 CS advatange is no sweat.
> 
> If Singed wins lane it is over.



Yorick is easy? I'm yet to outdo any Yorick in a 1v1. Have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

I've won 1800 games and lost 1400. I really wanted to maintain a 2:1 ratio but too tough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> I've never won lane against a Yorick in my life. I totally agree with this statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Yorick is easy? I'm yet to outdo any Yorick in a 1v1. Have no idea what I'm doing wrong.



You're not going to take his tower or outfarm him or kill him 1v1 if he's decent, but you will almost always individually outscale him. Losing lane is acceptable to him so long as you're not crushed and he will not make much impact for the rest of the game.

He does best denying champs that thrive on snowballs like Riven or Akali.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> I've won 1800 games and lost 1400. I really wanted to maintain a 2:1 ratio but too tough.



I've won 248 games and lost 284 (I think).

Your W/L ratio has ever been negative before?



WAD said:


> You're not going to take his tower or outfarm him or kill him 1v1 if he's decent, but you will almost always individually outscale him. Losing lane is acceptable to him so long as you're not crushed and he will not make much impact for the rest of the game.
> 
> He does best denying champs that thrive on snowballs like Riven or Akali.



I should try that. I tend to be crushed by him usually because I try to man up and beat the shit out of him.

Only to be kited and eventually killed by him.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2012)

WAD said:


> Nah. Yorick is easy as pie. Survive the lane without giving him any kills and he's no problem (unless their AD gets fed enough where when he dupes them it's a nightmare). Yorick taking your tower and ending lane with a 20-30 CS advatange is no sweat.



I DON'T CARE ABOUT THAT


HE MAKES LANING PHASE BORING AS FUCK


I might still win


but I play to have fun (well and win ofc)



CAN'T HAVE FUN WHEN LANING AGAINST YORICK


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

I have fun when I'm winning or facing equal opponents.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

Nah. Never been negative.

And yeah, generally you want to ignore him and farm. He will see this as the opportunity to take the initiative and be the aggressor, by harassing you he should naturally push the lane which will make him particularly susceptible to tanks (especially before he bases)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Damn my slowness. Took forever to overcome that learning curve.

One of my goals is to have a positive W/L ratio before I start rank. I may not make it though and still play ranked anyway but I think its a solid goal to have.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

When the fuck is this skin gonna come to NA servers.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiyeon said:


> When the fuck is this skin gonna come to NA servers.



I would seriously just buy Shaco just for that skin.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

I would look so fucking good ganking with that skin.

Damn Koreans holding it to themselves.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 8, 2012)

how do you see how many games youve lost?


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> how do you see how many games youve lost?



finish a game and it should pop up in the results screen along with how many wins you have. 

Not sure if lolking displays your losses anymore, but you could try that.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> how do you see how many games youve lost?



At the end of every match, you can see your wins and losses at the top of the match statistics border in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

Just dodged a game because two idiots were arguing over who plays top.

A dude called top but another wanted that role and he was first pick as well. Banned no champions just to argue about who plays what.

The immaturity and stupidity at this level play infuriates me. To think that it gets worse as you progress in ranked does not cheer me up at all. Totally ruined my state of mind as well. Thanks to those, besides having to wait about 10 mins, I'mma just watch a stream until I feel ready again.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

I dodge whenever I see a Karthus.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

How strong is Karthus's laning phase exactly?

To be good at Karthus, you would need good map awareness right?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

To be good at Karthus all you need is a finger to press R with.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

But how else will you know to time your ult to get kills? Especially if you want multis.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> But how else will you know to time your ult to get kills? Especially if you want multis.




well


if you for some reason don't notice fights going on


most people will start yelling at you in chat (unless they forgot they have karthus, which is also pretty common lol) when there's kills to be had



but yeah, just get good map awareness


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

Just press R.

Every fagthus I've ever played against just presses R.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

i really need a duo queue partner


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2012)

IGN: Jistawr.

Everyone add me, we could 5v5 normal queue sometime.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

we always normal queue
ill add you


----------



## Santí (Dec 8, 2012)

Karthus:

Slow, plant exploding balls in front of you as you run (nuking your hp), repeat.

-Karthus.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

So mad right now.

D/c'd from a match. And I don't give a darn.

I'm tired of having friends who can't play with me seriously. 

Akali support?

Sigh

If there is anything I hate more than losing in LoL is losing stupidly and half assedly.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

i could have carried that
no point in rage quitting ..........


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

I was too angry to try.

Still am.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 8, 2012)

I absolutely hate putting my effort into shit, only to have it for naught because people want to troll. You can't win every game but ffs, plz try. 

sigh


----------



## Santí (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a similar experience last night with a Jungle Warwick who refused to start at blue buff (despite the fact that I kindly told him that I main Jungle Warwick and that starting at Blue is essential), ended up getting slaughtered, blamed his death on me, became nearly 6 levels behind, fed about 7 times, decided to curse me out and say shit like "YOU'RE SUCH A WINFAG, PEOPLE LIKE YOU RUIN THE GAME SO STFU AND STOP TELLING ME HOW TO PLAY", and then stopped Jungling and came into my lane while proceeding to argue with me with his buttbuddy.

That was by far my worst game experience, despite somehow winning the match 

I was already pretty annoyed before going into that match because I had lost 3 previous matches all due to really poor junglers.


----------



## Santí (Dec 9, 2012)

In other news, It appears that I'll have to change my Rengar build in order to compensate for this nerf.

As of now, I usually go: Boots and 3 pots (cloth armor and 5 pots if I'm laned against Riven and etc) > Phage > Bonetooth > Tier 2 Boots > B. F. Sword > Frozen Mallet > Bloodthirster > Randuin's Omen > Maw of Malmortius.

I'm considering dropping the Frozen Mallet for a Warmog's and the Maw for an Atma's.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2012)

Was playing ranked draft, and ryze legit just ran to their base every time he spawned and let them kill him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2012)

Hopefully I can play this damn game next week.


----------



## Gon Ochimoru (Dec 9, 2012)

Uncooperative junglers are the worst...
Especially when they continue jungling after a teammate has gone AFK.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2012)

I jungle 24/7 and die when I gank.

I'm the best Jungler in the world


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2012)

man playing at 210 ping every game sucks horribly. Wish I could transfer my acc to eu west.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

You don't have enough RP for the transfer?

Which server do you play on?


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2012)

You can't transfer from NA to EU, foreign


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2012)

Didi said:


> You can't transfer from NA to EU, foreign



Riot's not even considering it.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

13/20 - 7-6 Lee Sin


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 9, 2012)

And my jungling continues to being inconsistant, still looking for a proper build for Jungle Shyv and Riven.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2012)

Wait.

Darth you're not a scumbag American?


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2012)

WAD said:


> Wait.
> 
> Darth you're not a scumbag American?



At the moment? 

Nope.avi

Egyptian National. UK Citizenship. American Citizenship. Canadian Citizenship. 

Currently living in Beirut Lebanon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2012)

The hell you playing on American servers, mang?

I am American and even I don't want to do that shit. Though I suppose my dear friend who introduced me being European with a 30 already helped rather than me discovering the game on my own.

Also what do you mean at the moment? You emigrating to the States, eventually?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

14/20 - 7-7 Lee Sin

The throws our team gave. It didn't help that our Sivir d/c'd and came back some 7 mins later. But we could have still won that. No one wanted to group mid. Our Rammus support kept engaging on his ownn like wth. Just because you are a tank it doesn't mean you engage by yourself. You'll be taking free damage. He did this especially when our players were all over the map. 

And most of all it was my best game with Lee Sin yet. In a way I was sort of carrying because I was giving directions. I also took into consideration that our team was doing stupid shit like engaging from bad positions so I built tank early, which helped alot. Had I not, the game wouldn't have even reached 55+ mins. :s


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2012)

Snowballed so hard with Ahri just now.

Diana had like 40 more CS than me in the first 10 minutes, then I assassinated her after she got low and proceeded to snowball and wipe out the enemy team.

10/0/10.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

How come you didn't rape like that last night with me and Ace?


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

Because your troll friend decided to pick Akali bot lane


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Because your troll friend decided to pick Akali bot lane



Ah.

Yeah, true. 

I was so pissed last night. When I raged quit, I literally stuffed my face into my pillow and just let it all out. 

I apologize for my rage quit. Wasn't good of me at all to quit on the team. I just don't think I could have taken any more disappointment of the sort. I was about to say some nasty words as well to my pal but he isn't a bad player but he has some really stupid ideas sometimes and srsly expect to win with them.

I'm definitely not ready for ranked yet, both mentally and skillwise.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2012)

It's not everyday you get so lucky as to have jungle nocturne come in for ganks and bail you out when your being shitted on in lane


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

Its absolutely unfair how lag can just ruin the game for other people. 2nd game in a row where I play with someone who d/cs and then i have to stand in for their role and can't jungle.

sigh


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2012)

WAD said:


> The hell you playing on American servers, mang?
> 
> I am American and even I don't want to do that shit. Though I suppose my dear friend who introduced me being European with a 30 already helped rather than me discovering the game on my own.
> 
> Also what do you mean at the moment? You emigrating to the States, eventually?



I dunno mang. I started this game back in '09 while I was in Beirut. Had no idea there were multiple servers at the time, and  I don't remember what my ping was back then. 

Moved back to the US like a year later and continued playing. And it was only then that I discovered I was on the NA server. 

Moved back to Egypt in '10 and then back to Beirut in '12 and at that point I'd  bought so many skins/played so many games that starting over from scratch on a new server just for better ping would have killed my soul. I couldn't abandon my precious account! 

And actually no, my current plans are a move to South Korea for a few years and then possibly to Chicago or Seattle.


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

> I'm definitely not ready for ranked yet, both mentally and skillwise.




Not mentally
Believe me 

Ranked has more retards than normal. People hit 30 and automatically go to ranked.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm gonna hit 30 and go ranked and get raped by a karthus ult.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

This is horrible.

Another game lost. This time I lagged so hard but before that bot kept dying like retards.

FFS, not dying is one of the easiest things to do. If your lane gets pushed, so the f'ck what?! Just farm under tower. A jungler job is to control the buffs and gank but damn, I can't be your bloody savior if I'm on the other side of the map and you decide to go rambo and die meaninglessly. 

Perhaps a comeback could have been possible at one point but then the lag kicked in. Couldn't do shit. 

This really isn't my morning. I could cry right now.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2012)

^ I miss taunt + fortify under turret for double kill in those situations :<


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

17/20 - 7-10 Lee Sin

Lost again but I did the best I could in such a circumstance. Had a slow start because Sona took my wolves and Cass took my blue.

Like, this is ridiculous. How is it that I keep losing like this? I get paired with teams that simply have no idea what to do. Its really unfair.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2012)

Try to see what you could've done better instead of just saying "well, my teammates did these things wrong so that's why we lost"
Because while you might've played well
You sure as hell didn't play perfect either probably


Look to improve yourself
Beat yourself up over every tiny mistake
Ask yourself "hey, they got ganked, why wasn't I there for a countergank?"


Improve yourself, and you will win more. Even if your teammates are blubbering idiots, the enemy will also have blubbering idiots. If you improve, you will win more.
Simple as that.


Of course, there will still be games that you lose no matter how much you improve. You should realize that, and be okay with it. You can't win them all. But if you improve, you will win more than you lose until you are playing with people of your skill-level again.


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

jiyeon really hates karthus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2012)

Soraka/Sivir/Galio/Nocturne/Vladimir

Laugh at Karthus. Laugh at him.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

Didi said:


> Try to see what you could've done better instead of just saying "well, my teammates did these things wrong so that's why we lost"
> Because while you might've played well
> You sure as hell didn't play perfect either probably
> 
> ...



I perfectly agree with this. I have friend who actually taught me this a while back and I've kept it ever since.

Needless to say its my mindset every game.

But after losing so many in a row, blaming becomes the easiest thing to do. Thanks for reminding me because I nearly forgot it.

I've won at last again.

18/20 - 8-10 Lee Sin

Steamrolled. Finally had a competent team who was able to trample on the mistakes of the enemy. I was quite pleased with my performance as well.

Even through the losses I feel myself improving with Lee Sin. Do you think that its possible?

Didn't a person say something about if you want to win 100 times, you must lose 100 times as well? Don't remember the quote quite well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 9, 2012)

It's naturally easier to improve after a loss (Saiyan style) so long as you hold yourself partly accountable for it and realize how you can do better next time like Didi said.

Like in ranked, sure matchmaking is based on a lot of luck, but sometimes you just need to step it up and not only carry your team as a player, but as a leader - be the person that galvanizes them into teamwork.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

WAD said:


> It's naturally easier to improve after a loss (Saiyan style) so long as you hold yourself partly accountable for it and realize how you can do better next time like Didi said.
> 
> Like in ranked, sure matchmaking is based on a lot of luck, but sometimes you just need to step it up and not only carry your team as a player, but as a leader - be the person that galvanizes them into teamwork.



Then I'm definitely improving with Lee Sin and naturally as a jungler.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bYsRBhypPcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

A question I've been meaning to ask.

Would you define a player as good by his rank?

Like silver ranked players. You would deduce that they are either average level players or good players?


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2012)

foreign said:


> A question I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> Would you define a player as good by his rank?
> 
> Like silver ranked players. You would deduce that they are either average level players or good players?



ANSWER THIS QUESTION YOURSELF FOREIGN. 

Think about it and answer it logically. Public opinion on this matter is really rather obvious.


----------



## Juri (Dec 9, 2012)

WAD said:


> Soraka/Sivir/Galio/Nocturne/Vladimir
> 
> Laugh at Karthus. Laugh at him.



That reminds me of that one game ages ago when you were morg and I was Zil and Karth tried to get the double kill on us as we were running. I ulted you while my GA popped and was like 

Ah back in the days when I found supporting fun. >_>

Also about the guy complaining about support Akali, I never actually tried that...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2012)

Carried so hard.

But my back eventually broke.

Finished 21/4/3.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

19/20 - 9-10 Lee Sin


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2012)

They always ban teemo in draft.

This is the one time they didn't, and I punished them for it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2012)

I know I always ban Teemo in draft. 

Aside from myself I don't really see anyone else ban him though.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

20/20 - 9-11 Lee Sin


Lost a game we should have won. Bot was fed but Vayne was a pussy. Did nothing. We hardly pushed and we were punished for it. I kept diving in thinking I had a team to back me up but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) either backed away or died. Like wth? You shouldn't be dying so fast if you are fed.

Just so frustrating.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 9, 2012)

The only time I ever ban Teemo is when someone on my team wants to use him. Honestly, what doesn't beat Teemo?


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

someone stole my akali penta


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> someone stole my akali penta



Welcome to the club. 

Difference here is I have gotten penta's in the double digits with Akali. 

Mostly on smurf accounts though. God she's one of the best pubstompers in the game.


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL THAT GAME
i think i broke my ribs

that fucking poppy was trolling so hard
and ezreal built wrong
karthus couldn't carry


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

2/20 - 1-1 Rengar

Might have threw the last game because I didn't focus Twitch. Honestly speaking, there are some teamfights where I become so unfocused because of focusing too hard that my tunnel vision goes beyond what it was. I don't know how to explain it but I don't "see" whats going on.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never won against a Poppy in my life.

I just don't know how to deal with one.


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

to be fair he had like 10 tanks in front of him


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

Westrice so cool to watch.

Plus he is easy on the eyes as well.

I'm surprised he isn't more popular as a player. IYO, how does he stack up to wingsofdeathx? I watch them both. I would say that wings seem to have more knowledge in terms of matchups than Westrice but I don't know for certain. Haven't watched much of Westrice's streams.


----------



## Gon Ochimoru (Dec 9, 2012)

foreign said:


> I've never won against a Poppy in my life.
> 
> I just don't know how to deal with one.



Become Irelia, when I'm fed as Poppy the only champ I cannot win against in a 1v1 is Irelia.

EDIT: Unless it's AP Poppy, I've never played that and I've encountered very few of them.


----------



## αce (Dec 9, 2012)

> Plus he is easy on the eyes as well.



You've mentioned mens looks more than once
If you're gay we don't judge son


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, I'm straight.

But I can acknowledge good looking men. 

...

That is sort of wrong. :\

3/20 - 1-2 Rengar

Did the best I could up top and we won our lanes but we lost teamfights because our Hecarim was never there for them.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 9, 2012)

Lets say you have a Rengar on your team.

Your team wins all their lanes.

Enemy team pushes altogethe but your Hecarim is trying to push bot.

Would you try to split push another lane so you could try to divert their attention or would stay with the team to help out?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2012)

There is zero reason to split push (unless your team is specifically designed for it) when you're ahead. You group and push your advantage with confidence that you can win teamfights.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

4/20 - 1-2 Rengar

AGAIN!

And just like last time it was a Shaco, Diana and Singed I face.

This bs.

Its just so frustrating that I lost to the same champs twice! It wasn't as bad as last time but still, we were so close!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

WAD said:


> There is zero reason to split push (unless your team is specifically designed for it) when you're ahead. You group and push your advantage with confidence that you can win teamfights.



Okay. 

I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

What a day.

Only won 3 out of what must have been 10 or 11 matches.

My loss count is at 297 while my wins stand at 251. Unbelievable. Yesterday there was a 35 loss difference and now it has skyrocketed to 46. Sigh.

Gonna get some sleep for now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2012)

im 56 wins to 46 losses

dat over .500 record


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2012)

foreign said:


> Westrice so cool to watch.
> 
> Plus he is easy on the eyes as well.
> 
> I'm surprised he isn't more popular as a player. IYO, how does he stack up to wingsofdeathx? I watch them both. I would say that wings seem to have more knowledge in terms of matchups than Westrice but I don't know for certain. Haven't watched much of Westrice's streams.



Westrice used to be my fav top laner. Mmechanicswise Id say he's pretty even with Wings, but he makes poorer calls and sometimes isnt much of a team player. He mains Assassin champs like Wings but usually prefers to solo enemy carries vs teamfighting. He's pretty awesome though as he mains Akali/Diana/Zed/Talon.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 10, 2012)

1357 korean rating. Will try to get to at least 1500 by the end of the month.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> im 56 wins to 46 losses
> 
> dat over .500 record



U'm jelly D:



Darth said:


> Westrice used to be my fav top laner. Mmechanicswise Id say he's pretty even with Wings, but he makes poorer calls and sometimes isnt much of a team player. He mains Assassin champs like Wings but usually prefers to solo enemy carries vs teamfighting. He's pretty awesome though as he mains Akali/Diana/Zed/Talon.



I've never seen someone take to a new champion that fast though. His Zed is quite good.



Chocochip said:


> 1357 korean rating. Will try to get to at least 1500 by the end of the month.



Nice goal to have. Is the Korean gameplay THAT much harder than NA solo queue?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 10, 2012)

Shacos.

EVERYWHERE.

5v5 ALL SHACOS ALL MID NO ITEMS GO!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

6/20 - 1-6 Rengar again

Won my lane against Cho. A hard lane tbh and long. But Sivir went afk on us. :\


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2012)

Just went 9/2/3 with Rengar. I don't remember how I got the other death, but oh well.

I was laned against Zed and Gangplank with Ashe on top with me, and both the enemy top had clearly no clue how to fight a Rengar.

Ended up getting killed because the enemy Akali came from mid and ganked. I ended up killing Zed slightly before Akali took out Ashe and began to fled back to mid. I quickly chased and leaped at her from the bush and punished her; however, Gangplank followed from behind and shot me.

Akali was on around her 7th/8th kill and constantly ganking bot before I decided I had enough of her. I stored ferocity went mid and began a teamfight where I quickly removed Zed with a Double Q, Akali  used her W and began raping my team in the smoke, so I popped my ulti, spotted her, and leaped at her with a Double Q as well.

The enemy team immediately surrendered after that, so the game was only about 26 minutes.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Your Rengar sounds pro.

Teach me plz.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

7/20 - 2-5 Rengar

Had a bad start. Ez took my blue(he made up for it with a Quadra kill that turned the tides around) and then the other team just began to threw with bad positioning. We just had to take advantage of that. What encouraged was a misclick of my ult by bot's 2nd tier tower when I was clearing a wave. I misclicked my R and I saw Darius in our jungle XD Me and Ez chased him, cleared a wave and then we got ganked but we escaped it. Kat and Morde were waiting in their jungle to gank them XD

So originally when we were 4-13 or something like that, we ended off at 25-23 and had them surrender. 

Only in LoL.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

9/20 - 2-7 Rengar


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't worry, my scores with Rengar were not at all different from yours my first 15 or so matches and I lost 8 out of my first 10 matches with him. A lot of people scream about how OP he is, but he's pretty difficult to use (and if you ask me, characters who are hard to master rightfully deserve to be pretty OP) and is very vulnerable early game as he's squishy but his damage does not yet compensate for that squishyness, and he also falls off late game and doesn't do so well in team fights, so you have to make sure you destroy and earn plenty of kills mid game so you are well fed. The key to a good Rengar revolves around the entire theme of his character; he's a hunter, a _predator_, so you have to learn how to be patient while knowing exactly when to pounce on your prey and to kill them. 

Also, Jungle Rengar is no longer viable at all in the least bit. He requires hard leashes and clears at a pretty average time. Lane top with him.

*Build*

Personally, I go Boots > Brutalizer > Giant's Belt > The Black Cleaver > Mercuries or Warmogs (Usually Mercuries if the enemy team has a champ with a lot of slows such as Ashe) > Bonetooth Necklance>  Randuin's Omen > B.F Sword > Bloodthirster > Guardian Angel.

However, like always, you should build depending on what you're facing against. The only things which you should almost always get are the Guardian Angel and the Bloodthirster. If you're having trouble against an AP Champion, grab a Hexdrinker and finish the Maw of Malmortius later on as you start reaching end game. You will be thankful you did. Also, you can get the B.F. sword before the Omen if you want a bit more damage.

*Early Game*

Always pend your first skill point on Q. I usually start off with boots and 3 pots, but will go with cloth armor and 5 pots if I'm laned against a hard hitter such as Tryndamere or an aggresive AD such as Riven. You want to build up your ferocity as soon as possible before ANY enemy encounter, even in mid/late game you should almost never jump into a fight without 3/4 points already filled up. At lvl 1, use your Q every time it pops up, and if you're feeling a little ballsy and see the opportunity, hit the enemy champion with it. As soon as you you reach 5 points (you'll likely be lvl 2 by then), harass the enemy player and camp your fucking eyes out in that bush and punish the shit out of them with a Double Q, a bola, and an ignite the moment they step within your jumping range. Easy first kill if your opponent is absolutely clueless about Rengar (such as my most recent opponents in the above post). Use your enhanced W every now and then for more sustain so that you can stay in lane longer, and your bola strike in order to harass and weaken the enemy. Use your ulti ever now and then to either finish off a weakened and escaping champion or to escape from enemy ganks.

If you're laned with someone else on top, remind them to pay attention to your ferocity bar and to harass the enemy champion and to attack like no tomorrow once your bar is full for an almost guarantee'd kill.

*Note:* Your ferocity bar fills up over time when you use your ulti, use this to your advantage and you'll even wreck devastating top champs such as Darius in a 1v1.

*Mid Game*

By now you should have your Black Cleaver and be working towards your bonetooth. This is the point of the game where getting your kills and stacking on your necklace is the most possible and the most important, as it will greatly effect your performance late game which begins to declines late game. Rengar is one of the best pushers in game since he's the only character I know of that can use a skill ON a turret. So, never forget that you can Double Q burst those bitch ass turrets just like you can on a champion. Once you've pushed the first turret in your lane, you can truly begin hunting and helping your allies out in their lanes. Try to seek out the squishy champs or the champs low on health, if they're getting away, pop your ult and leap at them, and introduce them to your trust worthy Q and Bola Strike. Continue assisting your enemy team and use your bolas to help your team earn kills and to earn safe assists (even when your health is low) which will also put more stacks on your necklace.

*Late game*

This is when the armor penetration from the black cleaver will really come into play. Rengar is pretty weak in team fights at this point, so your role here will be to throw bolas in order prevent enemies from escaping, off-tanking, and the most difficult job.... Jumping in, nuking the enemy carry, then getting the fuck out. That's all there really is to it, and you'll learn how to better do this through experience.

Just keep playing and experimenting with him, he's a really solid choice when mastered and has become a lot less common of a champion to see due to all the nerfs, so finding people who know how to counter him are really far and apart.

If you want some more tips and ideas on how to play Rengar and what runes/masteries to use for him, refer to  that I used when I was struggling as well.


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2012)

fuck rengar
i need wukong


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2012)

captain jack best graves global


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Don't worry, my scores with Rengar were not at all different from yours my first 15 or so matches and I lost 8 out of my first 10 matches with him. A lot of people scream about how OP he is, but he's pretty difficult to use (and if you ask me, characters who are hard to master rightfully deserve to be pretty OP) and is very vulnerable early game as he's squishy but his damage does not yet compensate for that squishyness, and he also falls off late game and doesn't do so well in team fights, so you have to make sure you destroy and earn plenty of kills mid game so you are well fed. The key to a good Rengar revolves around the entire theme of his character; he's a hunter, a _predator_, so you have to learn how to be patient while knowing exactly when to pounce on your prey and to kill them.
> 
> Also, Jungle Rengar is no longer viable at all in the least bit. He requires hard leashes and clears at a pretty average time. Lane top with him.
> 
> ...



THanks mate. I just lost again as Rengar. Went up against an Irelia. Game ended before the lane could be decided because bot fed and mid was having trouble. It was terrible. I only got 1 kill in the end and that was Brand when I went roaming mid to help out.

As of lately, I keep getting paired with feeders. I'm not doing too bad. I don't feed and I tend to be successful in my lanes or if I fail, they are the last to fall. :\

I also build Rengar tanky for the most part. What do you think of it?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

It becomes really painful when you are losing because of fucking teammates all the time.

And its not me!!

FFS. WE just had a Karthus who didn't use his Ult at all! The trolls!

I'm getting tired of it! Any team I'm on always feed! I can't do shit! And I always WIN MY FUCKING LANE! 

This shit just ain't fair. Didi may have reminded me of always try to do self critical thinking, but LoL isn't a 1 on 1 game. You can do well one lane, but if the other lane gets crushed its GG. And thats the case with me. I can't do shit. And this is happening so common to me now like wtf. How much times can you be paired with jackasses of teammates in a row? Its not fair.

10/20 - 2-8 Rengar


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2012)

i feel bad for foreign
me and genome just played
farmed while they all sat mid and circle jerked
by the time i was done my items i got a triple kill first fight
lol


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2012)

Building Rengar tanky is a must. There is no other way to build him and be effective due to the 10 or so nerfs that he's received, and Rengar players might have to build him even a bit more tankier since his W is receiving yet another nerf further damaging his sustain.

However, you should be going more for an off-tank build rather than a full-tank so you still have enough damage to nuke the shit out of the enemy carry.

The end-game items I mentioned in the build (Black Cleaver, Randuin's Omen) are great health items. If you want, you can try building a Warmog's for extra Health and an Atma's Impaler which will scale your damage based on your health. I've been meaning to test it out myself, so tell me how that goes.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i feel bad for foreign
> me and genome just played
> farmed while they all sat mid and circle jerked
> by the time i was done my items i got a triple kill first fight
> lol







Sant? said:


> Building Rengar tanky is a must. There is no other way to build him and be effective due to the 10 or so nerfs that he's received, and Rengar players might have to build him even a bit more tankier since his W is receiving yet another nerf further damaging his sustain.
> 
> However, you should be going more for an off-tank build rather than a full-tank so you still have enough damage to nuke the shit out of the enemy carry.
> 
> The end-game items I mentioned in the build (Black Cleaver, Randuin's Omen) are great health items. If you want, you can try building a Warmog's for extra Health and an Atma's Impaler which will scale your damage based on your health. I've been meaning to test it out myself, so tell me how that goes.



Build tanky first or damage?


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2012)

Situational. Like I showed you in my build, I usually go for damage first in order to land those early game kills and get myself fed, and then grab a Giant's belt right after I finish my brutalizer. But if you find yourself getting wrecked by a champion like Riven then start tanky.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i feel bad for foreign
> me and genome just played
> farmed while they all sat mid and circle jerked
> by the time i was done my items i got a triple kill first fight
> lol


there was a rengar on our team to

i made him giant, hilarity ensued


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Kk.

11/20 - 3-8 Rengar

It was a comeback win. Our  Darius jungle carried surprisingly hard. Won my lane up top against Kayle.


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2012)

11/20? Is that Kills and Deaths? Or Kills and Assists?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Sant? said:


> 11/20? Is that Kills and Deaths? Or Kills and Assists?



No. Thats my total amount of games played with Rengar so far.

11 out of 20. I'm doing 20s with champs so as to learn them.

My actual score in the match was 2/4/11.

I still don't get big numbers in kills but whatever. As long as we win and I did good enough, its all good.

Do you play on the NA server? Whats your name? Mind if I add you so we can play sometime?


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2012)

Sure, my summoner name is Santisimo.

Also, I just had a god awful game and went 2/12. Happens every time I play with my lvl 30 friends. I almost always auto-decline their invites now, because they take great joy in how much I get pissed off when I start doing awful like that, and then trolling me about it.

I have no idea what came over me today, and I ended up accepting two of their invites and getting raped both times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2012)

I made a team with Didi.

But we haven't played yet.

Life. It is fucking busy at inconvenient times.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Sure, my summoner name is Santisimo.
> 
> Also, I just had a god awful game and went 2/12. Happens every time I play with my lvl 30 friends. I almost always auto-decline their invites now, because they take great joy in how much I get pissed off when I start doing awful like that, and then trolling me about it.
> 
> I have no idea what came over me today, and I ended up accepting two of their invites and getting raped both times.



Tough luck mate. At least its only 2 times you lost. I must have lost about 9 times today. -_- 

I shudder at the thought that my normal elo continues to decline. I'm already negative 50 in my W/L. 

Is it possible for your elo to be at an okay level and still be negative in your W/L ratio?

I added you btw. I'm Iron.



WAD said:


> I made a team with Didi.
> 
> But we haven't played yet.
> 
> Life. It is fucking busy at inconvenient times.



You guys made a team? D:


----------



## Savior (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, has a new champion been announced being in development yet? Wondering if to buy Nami or wait for next one.


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, her name is Vi and her fist are as big as Luffy's Gear 3rd.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

12/20 - 4-8 Rengar

My best game by far with him yet. 11/7/15

Not too shabby I think.


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2012)

Stop dying so much.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Darth said:


> Stop dying so much.



I'm sorry but there are times when I would engage and the positions would be so bad that I couldn't even complete the kill because I would die.

We almost threw the game because of our positioning but bot and mid were fed. I won my lane as per usual but I didn't get most of my kills until mid-late game.


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2012)

If you go 1/1/18 in a 30 minute game it doesn't really matter that you didn't get a bunch of kills, the important thing is you didn't feed, and because you managed to say in lane your CS should naturally be high. 

Don't aim for lots of kills as they're usually not going to be your primary source of gold. Aim for being further ahead in level and cs.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Darth said:


> If you go 1/1/18 in a 30 minute game it doesn't really matter that you didn't get a bunch of kills, the important thing is you didn't feed, and because you managed to say in lane your CS should naturally be high.
> 
> Don't aim for lots of kills as they're usually not going to be your primary source of gold. Aim for being further ahead in level and cs.



I only died once in lane. The other 7 deaths were during the mid and late game :s I usually don't ever feed. One of the things I first learned to do was to never feed. Thats where I get my really passive nature from so I tend to be safe. Actually, a bit too safe which is to my detriment sometimes. Sigh.

My CS was 256 at the end of it. Had a full build of BT, BC, GA, Alacrity Tabi, Bonetooth Necklace(9+), and Randuin's.\

EDIT: The game was 50 mins. Is 256 CS adequate farm to have by that time?


----------



## Savior (Dec 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QsjV2DVJy4[/YOUTUBE]

Hmm looks decent


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2012)

foreign said:


> EDIT: The game was 50 mins. Is 256 CS adequate farm to have by that time?



Depends entirely on when the laning phase ended and how much farm you could claim after that, as opposed to your ap & ad carry


but generally speaking you could've/should've had that amount in 30 minutes (25 if you're really good or farm jungle camps also a lot)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Didi said:


> Depends entirely on when the laning phase ended and how much farm you could claim after that, as opposed to your ap & ad carry
> 
> 
> but generally speaking you could've/should've had that amount in 30 minutes (25 if you're really good or farm jungle camps also a lot)



Well usually before 20 mins I would have over 100 cs. Then I usually try to help the team afterwards so I just sort of stop farming (I would clear a couple minion waves to push it down the lane)

My goal is 100 cs before 10 mins. Most cs I ever had before 10 I think was 50+. How do pros do it is beyond me, haha.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

Didi, whats your cs average before 10 mins?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2012)

EU-West always down for "emergency maintenance"

And not once have we ever been compensated with RP.


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2012)

Average?

About 70 I think


I try to at least get 150 by 20 always, otherwise I consider myself a gigantic failure (unless there's circumstances like getting ganked all day erryday)
and I get that most of the time


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2012)

just played the funniest game of life
got fed as fizz. fiora fed cho gath tho and he literally just ate our team
that was sad
oh well my ribs can't stand another week of this


----------



## αce (Dec 10, 2012)

If I'm playing Orianna and I don't have 90 cs by 10 minutes I just give up on life. And any AD for that matter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2012)

As long as you have more CS than your lane counterpart it don't matter what it is.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 10, 2012)

Personally I don't care or even pay attention to the exact cs I'm getting, all that matters imo is whether you are outfarming enemy lanes. But I do agree 70/150 at 10/20 mins is a good measure.

P.S. WAD, screw your ninja ways.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

13/20 - 5-8 Rengar

Won again but this time I didn't so good. Lost lane to Akali and died 3 times so she was fed. Was playing catch up for like 20 mins farming, plus alot of miscommunication f'cked us over in a way. We still won because the enemy Tristana threw. 

But I don't feel good about it. The enemy Trist was like lvl 20 and clearly was no smurf.  Have I been resigned to this level, where I pick on choobs that much weaker than me? :\ It most likely was because my friend invited his friend to play with us and he was lvl 28.

In the end, got carried by our who called me a coward for not jumping into the fray. The thing is, I always try to get a good positioning on the enemy before I jump on them. If I can't good positioning, I don't do it. When I watch the pros play, they always bide their time, looking for that wrong move by the enemy to capitalize on it. Thats what I do but no one at this level understands that and would prefer to just jump in, fail then blame their teammate. 

3/4/12 aren't good stats for Rengar but we won int he end so yay. Definitely have to work on my Rengar mechanics. Might do a 30 with him instead of a 20 if I'm not bored of him by time I reach the 20th game. 259 cs in an hour game is definitely not good. :\


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

I might call it a night though. 3 wins in a row so far has me feeling a bit better about today haha.

But I just do not feel good about it. I'm not doing more than I should! So if I'm winning but in a way am being carried, plus being paired up against people with less-than-impressive statistics than I have, then how does that signify improvement? :\


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

And the worst part about it is that I tend to do bad or not my best when paired up with teammates who can hold their own so in a way I can be ruining the experience for them.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2012)

oh god ace

those games

hilarious


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2012)

Rengar the white tiger jungler?
Ugh couldn't stand playing him ~_~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2012)

Rengar is a punk ass champ.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 10, 2012)

I think Rengar is quite legit.

I wish I knew why they keep nerfing him though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2012)

Because he is fucking stupid in lane. Can't outsustain that ridiculousness. Does crazy good base damage despite being built full tank. Has godlike initiate with that ult, has godlike split pushing power because he can just fuck off with stealth.

So he's a tank that can split push exceedingly well, can teamfight exceedingly well, and is an extremely good laner and jungler.

Yeah.

Fuck Rengar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree that S3 jungle gutted him and it's a damn good thing it did. 

S2 he didn't have the best clear, but Level 2 ganks with red buff were broken. Then of course once he hits 6, wards don't matter. Just walk through lane with stealth and good game. Easy snowballs bottom lane.


----------



## Santí (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t88VU72eAI0[/YOUTUBE]

This man deserves a medal


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

^

Indeed he does.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 11, 2012)

@foreign: How is everything? Was reading through the thread and saw you were getting frustrated and shit. Why not play with friends or the other players in this thread? Should be easier since at least you know you won't get trolled. There was a huge difference when I got to play with my cousin and his friend compared to when I just get matched with randoms.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> @foreign: How is everything? Was reading through the thread and saw you were getting frustrated and shit. Why not play with friends or the other players in this thread? Should be easier since at least you know you won't get trolled. There was a huge difference when I got to play with my cousin and his friend compared to when I just get matched with randoms.



I don't like playing with just anybody. It has to be somebody who I know can carry their own weight at least and won't troll. I do play with friends from time to time. I play a couple games with Darth almost everyday. Sometimes Ace. But as of lately I've just been Q'ing by myself.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

14/20 - 5-9 Rengar


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Jbp52Z9jRg0[/YOUTUBE]

Aphro has such good taste in music.

This music pumps me up.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

15/20 - 6-9

Dominated my lane with some smart play. Went up against Olaf. At first bot lane was losing but then they picked up. Went 5/1/2. Also had 150 cs by 25 so thats an improvement.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Sajin (Dec 11, 2012)

Your title perfectly sums up my reaction to most of your posts, like #246 or #248.

Maybe it's not a good idea to make a separate post for every game you played if you have no point to make. Just saying


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Your title perfectly sums up my reaction to most of your posts, like #246 or #248.
> 
> Maybe it's not a good idea to make a separate post for every game you played if you have no point to make. Just saying



Why you gotta be such a dick about it Sajin? He just wants to share his experience with the world NF.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry man, I considered doing it for weeks but it had to be done.

I literally have to skip half the page to read something else at this point >.>  At least keep several games to a single post or something.

Actually I just remembered I have my ignore list, so disregard this.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Your title perfectly sums up my reaction to most of your posts, like #246 or #248.
> 
> Maybe it's not a good idea to make a separate post for every game you played if you have no point to make. Just saying



Its just my way of keeping track of the games I played. If something is different about any of the games, I then add some info and usually ask questions. 

I mean, if you have a problem with it then I'm sorry (not really because I don't see why you are peeved by it in the first place).  

But I see your point nonetheless, though if you actually read through some of my posts, you'll see I have made various edits to them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You have a problem? Too bad, it has nothing to do with me. Just saying. Next time, don't be a smartass. Just say whatever it is you have to say and be done with it.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Darth said:


> Why you gotta be such a dick about it Sajin? He just wants to share his experience with the world NF.



Ikr? He is a meanie.



Sajin said:


> Sorry man, I considered doing it for weeks but it had to be done.
> 
> I literally have to skip half the page to read something else at this point >.>  At least keep several games to a single post or something.



Its not changing either unless if its a major problem with the rest of the posters in the thread. I can make simple edits to my posts and just make a separate post if its anything I believe worthwhile reading but thats it. After all, you do raise a valid point but the way how you brought it out just makes me want to ignore you.

You wanted to say it for weeks? Well aren't you the patient type.  Next time, don't contemplate for weeks how dick like you can sound while telling me to shorten the amount of unimportant posts I make in this thread. I don't see the _point_ in it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't worry, his bark is worse than his bite.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

WAD said:


> Don't worry, his bark is worse than his bite.



I assume so in most cases on the internet, haha.

I just don't like people being douches when its unnecessary.

Just say what you had to say and be done with it. I'm not gonna take offense (I most certainly did when you finally said what it was you wanted to say because you were being stupid). 

The thing is, I know my asking questions can be annoying and rest assured, I always watch streams, read guides sometimes and whatnot, but the more I learn about LoL, the more I ask. -_-' So, I just ask the people here in this thread so as to strike discussion about the game because f'ck it, I really like this game! I haven't touched my PS3 in over a month after I got my laptop because I have virtually played this game everyday.

insertforeveraloneandhavenolife.jpg

And I do realize that I may have made too many unnecessary posts in this thread so I can't say he is wrong for saying so but its how he said it that got to me. People should learn to stop trying so hard to be mean because more often than not it comes across as being silly.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

one sec, exchanging my current Diana set for one the fits the new champion release.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think anything can beat your Diana set tbh.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasori said:


> I don't think anything can beat your Diana set tbh.



True, but a change of pace is always welcome. I can always go back to it/make it even better at a later date.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Should we call Vi 'Six', instead?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2012)

Your Diana set could have had a better avy

Otherwise it's great


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> *Your Diana set could have had a better why*
> 
> Otherwise it's great



wat? **


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2012)

Fixed that damn autocorrect 

By that I mean I don't like avys and sits being the same picture


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2012)

But now your new avy looks like some Naruto fan made character or some shit.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Fixed that damn autocorrect
> 
> By that I mean I don't like avys and sits being the same picture



Ah yes well, my imagination and creativity aren't all that great plus I really liked the stock, but I see your point.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasori said:


> But now your new avy looks like some Naruto fan made character or some shit.





This version better?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2012)

Way            .


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2012)

In fact that avy looks positively badass.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2012)

Still think you need to have a matching set.

I mean I know there is the association with Cait, but the avy didn't work by itself cos u couldn't see the rest of the stock.

It needs context.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2012)

Caitlyn is awesome. She's become my #1 AD after I decided to be hipster when everyone picked up Ezreal.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

WAD said:


> Caitlyn is awesome. She's become my #1 AD after I decided to be hipster when everyone picked up Ezreal.



She's not my #1 AD but I also love her. I don't really enjoy playing ADC as much though and I'll only do it if I know for a fact the other four people on my team are going to fail miserably at it. Vayne/Ez/Cait/Kog/MF/Trist/Ashe/Sivir/Kennen is my champ pool and I constantly cycle through them whenever I need to play the role.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Still think you need to have a matching set.
> 
> I mean I know there is the association with Cait, but the avy didn't work by itself cos u couldn't see the rest of the stock.
> 
> It needs context.



Uploaded a matching avy to tinypic, but the site isn't working for me at the moment so bear with me until I post it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh man, AD Kennen. You just reminded me.

I need to bring that shit back.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

WAD said:


> Oh man, AD Kennen. You just reminded me.
> 
> I need to bring that shit back.



So much fun with Hurricane as it actually proc's his W on 3 targets. 

And Static Shiv actually makes sense on him. Plus it charges pretty fast when he uses his E. 

And stacking Black Cleavers on him works OFC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get why people stopped playing Kennen in general, to be honest.

Kind of want to bring him back to top lane with teleport and run Homeguard and snowball the fuck out of bottom lane.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

This better than my current ava?

lol @ homeguard boots + tp. Most hilarious shit I've seen for awhile.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

people stopped playing kennen after wota nerfs
but even then they still play vlad and morg
so i don't know

when wota was fucking strong vlad, morgana and kennen dominated the game


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> people stopped playing kennen after wota nerfs
> but even then they still play vlad and morg
> so i don't know
> 
> when wota was fucking strong vlad, morgana and kennen dominated the game



There was this one guy who was like the best Kennen in the world. Only played Kennen and was #1 on the Dominion Ladder or something..

Haven't seen him since WotA nerfs. 

edit: His summoner name was Ego Ignaxio

Edit2: looks like he changed his name to MedicalFrontier. Hasn't really played any games in quite a bit.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

r.i.p. kennen
will miss you


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

like i honestly haven't seen a kennen in about 100 games
not even joking
he's not that bad. but he's not fucking karma


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> people stopped playing kennen after wota nerfs
> but even then they still play vlad and morg
> so i don't know
> 
> when wota was fucking strong vlad, morgana and kennen dominated the game



Hm, Morg?

She never benefitted from WOTA, to be honest. It's more like a "Mage DPS" item for people like Kennen/Vlad/Rumble/Cassieopia/Ryze - mages with generally low cooldowns and single target nukes (to most benefit from it) as AoE doesn't generally. She was just coincidentally stronger then because she hadn't had most of her abilities nerfed so hard.



Darth said:


> There was this one guy who was like the best Kennen in the world. Only played Kennen and was #1 on the Dominion Ladder or something..
> 
> Haven't seen him since WotA nerfs.



Ego Ignaxio?

EDIT: Kennen'd


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

I dunno Morg was pretty strong with Wota. I mean, if you had double wota+her passive and she ulted she'd heal everything. Wasn't as good as on Kennen or Vlad or even the ones you mentioned but she was picked up a lot in competitive play. More so then now. After nerfs no one picked kennen and morgana fell off a bit.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

WAD said:


> Hm, Morg?
> 
> She never benefitted from WOTA, to be honest. It's more like a "Mage DPS" item for people like Kennen/Vlad/Rumble/Cassieopia/Ryze - mages with generally low cooldowns and single target nukes (to most benefit from it) as AoE doesn't generally. She was just coincidentally stronger then because she hadn't had most of her abilities nerfed so hard.
> 
> ...



Morg's 20% Spellvamp passive is pretty strong with double Wota comps. She goes up to 60% if a top laner/jungler picks up a Wota and she has one as well. Used to make Vlad/Morg an extremely scary teamfight duo as they never died/killed everything.

Lol yeah it was Ego Ignaxio.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> Should we call Vi 'Six', instead?



It's pronounced "Vye" so no.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 11, 2012)

True, but that's not because Morgana personally benefited from it much, moreso she was just providing the stack for Vlad or Kennen or whoever was top.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 11, 2012)

Indeed, haven't seen any Kennens in a while either. Tbh I think he's still one of the strongest champions there is, mobility, cc, damage, he has it all. Though I guess many champions with gap closers ruin his day (I had success with wukong/jax against him) and he's pretty hard to play.

I also wonder why Xerath is so unpopular, aside from the difficulty of course. His kit looks really impressive.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2012)

ive never seen a kennon or karma

true story


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> ive never seen a kennon or karma
> 
> true story



Played with a Karma already.

As it stands, I just don't see a point in her character. Like, I couldn't tell if she made an impact in our match, win or lose.  I think the first step in making her a more appealing champ to players is do a total splash art do over, as well as her kit. From what I read from other people, her kit leaves a lot to be desired.

I've already failed against an AD Kennen.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2012)

Kennen sucks dick to play against.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiyeon said:


> Kennen sucks dick to play against.



Eh he's not that bad to play against if u can dodge his Q's and punish him for trying to auto attack harrass you with his W. late game his ult is scary but anyone with a knockback or ranged stun can negate it pretty easily.


----------



## Santí (Dec 11, 2012)

Xerath is a really awesome mage, his range is sniping tier, but his kit in general is pretty hard to master.

But a mastered Xerath is a dangerous opponent.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Just had a game with Zed.

Owned Vladimir up top  Its funny because he was killed me at first but I guess my experience is finally beginning to show. All 2 times I killed him up top was pretty close and I almost died but Zed's ult is just too legit.

At first I thought he was a stupid champ but now I think that he is a good champion with his uses. He definitely requires a high skill cap to play because when I was playing Vlad in lane I was pretty careful the entire time, making sure I get a good position so I can use my skills as effectively as possible. He has pretty strong poke as well. 

Westrice plays him so fluidly and naturally that its amazing. I'll definitely be trying to learn Zed as time goes by though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2012)

Darth said:


> Eh he's not that bad to play against if u can dodge his Q's and punish him for trying to auto attack harrass you with his W. late game his ult is scary but anyone with a knockback or ranged stun can negate it pretty easily.



No not that

His ult is teamfight-proof

It is impossible to be kennan and not be useful

Even if you 0-24 your helping in team fights.


----------



## Santí (Dec 11, 2012)

Dude, AP Singed is fucking scary.

Why is Rengar receiving the nerf when AP Singed is can turret dive and toss you for half of your hp at lvl 4?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly don't understand the need for another Rengar nerf tbh.

His heal is pretty strong but even then its not that great in a teamfight because if you use Rengar to burst down one of their carries, even then its gonna be a  4v1 more often than not so Rengar may still die anyway. Which goes back to what I said about finding a good position and making sure you have a team that can follow up on your initiate by killing the carry at the very least.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

that singed had like 600 ap
killed evryone in 3 seconds


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 11, 2012)

I am totally not showing off


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2012)

Let's address a few points



> sajin stop being mean!!!!



I thought he was rather gentle about it, but whatever. I agree with his point that it would be better if you didn't post every single game into a single post but instead do them in like sets of 5, but I don't really care anyway. Just, using a thread solely as a way to archive shit for yourself is pretty selfish. You can do that shit in notepad. but w/e




> Rengar nerf wasn't needed



Yes it was. I don't feel like listing all the reasons why (I think WAD posted some reasons some pages back), but just watch the IPL 5 games to understand why Rengar is stupidly broken.
He's just not broken the way you play him, which is semi-carryish. But full tank rengar was stupid as shit and needed to be nerfed.




> Kennen wasn't picked anymore because of WOTA nerf



No, that's not true in the slightest. People stopped picking Kennen because both his Attack Damage and his Range were nerfed, making his excellent laning phase, where he could bully opponents with AA's at top very easily and win lane, to an abysmal one where he's very prone to getting engaged on because his range is now close enough to most gapclosers that toplaners have.
His lane harass quality being removed made him be outclassed by other characters.


He's still strong, don't get me wrong. And I think people might have overreacted a bit. It's just a lot harder to get through lane phase, so people rather pick safer champs.

His teamfight presence is still amazing.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

25-5 akali
unofficial penta

i pressed q and r once and ashe went form 100% to 0



most faceroll champion ever


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

and rengar nerf was needed
rengar is stupid op


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 11, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 25-5 akali
> unofficial penta
> 
> i pressed q and r once and ashe went form 100% to 0
> ...



One of the best champions for melting face.

Better nerf Irelia


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Better buff Irelia instead.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 11, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Your title perfectly sums up my reaction to most of your posts, like #246 or #248.
> 
> Maybe it's not a good idea to make a separate post for every game you played if you have no point to make. Just saying


I agree. It's sad if you have to put overall nice people on the ignore list :/


----------



## Sajin (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol Akali.

I can tell if a champion is balanced when I lose lane completely and end up with 22 kills anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2012)

Fuck, I'm guilty of enjoying the fuck out of playing Darius.


----------



## Savior (Dec 12, 2012)

Played Vlad for the first time. He's much more fun than I thought.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2012)

Just carried 22/5/12 Irelia.

I normally don't even do stuff like that haha. I feel sort of fussy I ever got that much kills in top lane before. Went up against a Jayce in lane and he had the early game pressure but I managed to kill him and snowball from there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2012)

Foreign. This is my Jax build

Wriggles - Mercs- Trinity - Hextech Gunblade - Any item - Guardian angel

Given how good it is right now you might want to get a Black cleaver after sheen before you finish trinity


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 12, 2012)

Just stack black cleavers until the patch. More health, a great amount of attack damage, pretty much true damage, get a vamp scep and and a dagger and you're strong enough to kill anyone.

Black cleaver's passive is more shitty than when innervating locket was shitting on people when used by sona when she first came out and udyr.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2012)

Have you used elise miracle yet?
Its trippy


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Have you used elise miracle yet?
> Its trippy



dude it's cheap as hell and it's awesome on support. 

I rush it right after I buy a philo cause free stats are magical. 

Also, new Rageblade is pretty awesome on Jax. You guys should check it out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2012)

Darth said:


> dude it's cheap as hell and it's awesome on support.
> 
> I rush it right after I buy a philo cause free stats are magical.
> 
> Also, new Rageblade is pretty awesome on Jax. You guys should check it out.



Rageblade was Season 1 first item on jax then they nerfed it.

Its good if your face rolling already but there isnt a need to rush it.

Hydra on the other hand melts entire teams.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2012)

Nami seems like a solid support.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 12, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Foreign. This is my Jax build
> 
> Wriggles - Mercs- Trinity - Hextech Gunblade - Any item - Guardian angel
> 
> Given how good it is right now you might want to get a Black cleaver after sheen before you finish trinity



Seems legit. I'll try it out the next time I play him.

Is this for jungle jax though? Or would you still build a Wriggles on him despite w.e role he may play?

16/20 - 6-10 Rengar. Just putting it here so I don't have go through pages of shit when I start playing with him again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2012)

foreign said:


> Seems legit. I'll try it out the next time I play him.
> 
> Is this for jungle jax though? Or would you still build a Wriggles on him despite w.e role he may play?



Doesnt matter where he is. Damage armor and lifesteal is always good.


My New Build im working on is

Ruined Blade - Merc- Iceborn - Rageblade/Hydra -Frozen Mallet - Gaurdian Angel


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 12, 2012)

elise's miracle is decent, only get it if you're ahead. The stats aren't worth it half the times over the gp5 because most supports don't reach six slots worth of good items.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2012)

WAD said:


> Fuck, I'm guilty of enjoying the fuck out of playing Darius.



That's downright darius.

I want rengar, but hes a 6.3k champ, and I also want Ez.

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> elise's miracle is decent, only get it if you're ahead. The stats aren't worth it half the times over the gp5 because most supports don't reach six slots worth of good items.


Or Just rush it on a top laner who has no natural sustain.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2012)

learning to play nidalee, rather a fun champion 

those long distance snipes 
and bush pokes


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 12, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Rageblade was Season 1 first item on jax then they nerfed it.
> 
> Its good if your face rolling already but there isnt a need to rush it.
> 
> Hydra on the other hand melts entire teams.


they buffed it this season

cheaper, and now gives a stacking lifesteal/spellsteal/more AS


----------



## Santí (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol, Kennen is still an OP shit who can carry a game where each of his lanes are losing.

It literally takes 1 team fight and 1 ulti.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd say he can definitely do well again now that Alistar/Janna and to an extent Lee are not as popular (strong displacement counters him since you can just push him away if he engages with ult)


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2012)

Muk said:


> learning to play nidalee, rather a fun champion
> 
> those long distance snipes
> and bush pokes



been having a rough time lately playing Nidalee. Been trying out new items on her as well as playing her AD which I havent really done before as I feel AP Nidalee is just that much more fun.

New rework for her looks amazing although I havent really tried her yet. Looking forward to the new animations!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Lol, Kennen is still an OP shit who can carry a game where each of his lanes are losing.
> 
> It literally takes 1 team fight and 1 ulti.



Yeah, really.

Kennen is broken as fuck.


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2012)

my ap nid sucks
my ad nid is terror


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2012)

I've gotten a lot better at Nid.

I actually kind of fancy playing her support bot, you'd be surprised how well she does there.

Also I had a strategy with a friend on my previous ranked team (though we were all casual mediocres, except for me I'm pretty good won't even attempt humility) where we did the 2v1 lane swap top on Purple side with Cait/Nidalee.

Oh god. Those towers and top laners don't stand a chance.


----------



## αce (Dec 12, 2012)

just played rengar
so op
:sanji


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> just played rengar
> so op
> :sanji



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t88VU72eAI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2012)

I must be the only one who dislikes Rengar.
*Runs back to feed Warwick*


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2012)

One of these days, I'm gonna go into a draft match and feed horribly on purpose just to see my teammates rage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2012)

Fuck. The more I play Nidalee the more I love her. 

AD split pusher top...
AP for poke comp mid...
Support AP Nidalee...

At this rate I might even start playing AD nid bot and rounding it out with Jungle Nid, even if I know it is terror (though with the new jungle changes WHO THE HELL KNOWS).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2012)

Except support Nidalee doesn't do so well vs. Graves/Nami. Or Nami in general.

Bitch has sustain, poke, steroids, and CC up the wazoo.


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah been playing nid at top of support

it is rather fun. and all those bush poking are awesome


----------



## Reich (Dec 13, 2012)

just played solo draft.picked cait and soraka supp..and then....top: nasus vs elise. how can the dog loose against her with dat passive?fed elise killed me so easily ;_;


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 13, 2012)

Elise shits on 90% or more top lanes. Insane burst and single CC.


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2012)

so whos gonna gift me awesome stuff?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 13, 2012)

I just saw the newest OP shit.

Cait rushing T3 boots


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn04-RRUZ8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2012)

Darth, give me a cool skin plox.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 13, 2012)

That Veigar skin actually looks awesome, will buy.


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2012)

foreign said:


> Darth, give me a cool skin plox.



You guys feel like doing an NF secret Santa? Gift each other shit. Would have to be organized by server though. Who's interested?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2012)

Darth said:


> You guys feel like doing an NF secret Santa? Gift each other shit. Would have to be organized by server though. Who's interested?



Sounds good. I would like to participate. Once I have enough cash, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2012)

i like that idea

give me shit


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't give more than 1 gift 
Poor as fuck


----------



## Sajin (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd participate but I kind of doubt we have enough people on EUW to do it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2012)

Sajin said:


> I'd participate but I kind of doubt we have enough people on EUW to do it.



I know there are at least six other ppl on the eu west server.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 13, 2012)

I was thinking of transferring to EUW anyway. So count me in.


----------



## Darth (Dec 13, 2012)

Alright then, if you're interested post your summoner names and servers. You also need the person to be on your friends list before the patch goes live and gifting is only available until the 26th. So we need to wrap up the signups before the weekend.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 13, 2012)

Darth said:


> I know there are at least six other ppl on the eu west server.



Really? Didn't know anyone apart from the heart people (who dont frequent this thread) and Didi, but alright.

My summoner name is Karasten on EUW


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2012)

With the new patch are coming the changes I'm waiting most for.

Teemo nerf.

Name change.



I'm gonna be so broke after the holidays haha. I wanted to buy some skins from the upcoming sale in January. I'm so jelly of you guys that already have exclusive skins. 

Anyone here has a Pax Jax skin?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2012)

I just fed so horribly on purpose


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm disappointed in you.

That type of attitude makes me sick. 

Why would do you such a thing?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw dunkey do it and he made it seem funny so I tried it out.

It's pretty lulzy.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 13, 2012)

scumbag


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2012)

lol jiyeon
can't play today sorry guys
will be on tomorrow to play nid
and stay top for 30 minutes just pushing


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2012)

Why is Katarina so shit?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 13, 2012)

WAIT WHAT TEEMO NERF?

LINK PLEASE?


----------



## Reich (Dec 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Why is Katarina so shit?


i liked her when i could play ad/ap/hybrid whatever i wanted. melee caster sounds so strange to me.

clashes were/are like "trying penta, get them low and die,pls"...or "i can?t initiate, need ya to pull and tank"...no cc :/

but..i need that xmas skin so badly
--
wanna play counter bruiser bruiser lux today


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Why is Katarina so shit?



But she isn't


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Rengar getting nerfed.

Well, I'm pretty certain his jungling is even less viable right now.

Sigh.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2012)

But he was always a shit jungler, even before the s3 changes

So much better as a top laner


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Didi said:


> But he was always a shit jungler, even before the s3 changes
> 
> So much better as a top laner



Well I only started playing with him in S3 but playing with him I realized he couldn't have been that much better in S2.

Top lane is where he is better at but now he is definitely weaker for it. I still think he can do well but it will call for a change of strategy and a different set of tactics while playing him.

The nerfs are still unneeded imo. Why nerf Rengar's sustain and ult and not Kat's? Why not nerf Darius? Its not so much the fact that our favorite champs got nerfed, but rather how priority plays out here. Most people would tell you that Kat, Darius, and Teemo would need nerfs before Rengar.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2012)

Teemo is also getting hit hard

The rest I respectfully disagree with

I don't feel like making a longass post
But just go watch the IPL5 games to understand just how stupidly broken Rengar was


You just didn't play him the broken way probably


----------



## Santí (Dec 14, 2012)

Kitty nerfs 

Honestly, the only thing that needs a nerf on Rengar's W is that fucking ridiculous 80% AP scaling, and not his numbers and healing.

They released Rengar with the idea of being a jungler, they they keep implementing nerfs that hurt that area, so what are their planes for him? Rengar is not meant to be an AP champion, and that's what was most heavily being abused and what they want to stop, so why the fuck leave the 80% AP scaling and then nerf everything else?

What was done at IPL5 were done by pro's and is pretty damn hard to pull off, so the average player like me who mains Rengar doesn't even try to pull it off.

What they're doing with these nerfs is chopping off every branch that is on the tree, except that one branch which is actually the source of the infestation (the 80% AP Scaling).


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Didi said:


> Teemo is also getting hit hard
> 
> The rest I respectfully disagree with
> 
> ...



I'm prolly one of the very few members on this board who makes and likes to read tl;dr, haha.

And I saw the IPL games. Especially Caomei's Rengar. Tanky and still dishes out damage. 

I don't really build Rengar tanky for the simple reason of my team not ever following up when I engage on the carry. Even though he still dishes out dmg when built tanky, he undeniably still takes longer to kill the carry, something which has worked to my disadvantage so I just build him off tank. Worked better for me.

Would any of you say that a tanky Rengar that can split push works better with an actual team rather than 5 random soloq players? 





Sant? said:


> Kitty nerfs
> 
> Honestly, the only thing that needs a nerf on Rengar's W is that fucking ridiculous 80% AP scaling, and not his numbers and healing.
> 
> ...



I agree with this fully. Plus they were in a team. What Caomei did at IPL could hardly be replicated by players at our level in soloq. I would even go as far as to say up until 1800 elo and even then it would require teammats to know what the other is up to and adjust for it.

Like for Caomei's insane split push in that CLG EU game, WE always had CLG's full attention more often than not so they couldn't really stop his split push until he was really close to the base. Then add the fact that Rengar was tanky and could buy a bit more time with his sustain... Yeah, I definitely think that full understanding and planning between a team of five is what really worked wonders for that split push besides the fact Rengar was tanky, could dish out damage and still had a shit ton of sustain.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2012)

@what santi said
So why can't a regular player pull off what these "pros" did in the IPL5. Aren't we all playing the same game...
>.>

<.<


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Kitty nerfs
> 
> Honestly, the only thing that needs a nerf on Rengar's W is that fucking ridiculous 80% AP scaling, and not his numbers and healing.
> 
> ...



nobody's building Rengar AP anymore after the AP nerfs

Full tank rengar is the shizniz now
Because ridiculous heal + W stats = godmode, if you build spirit visage + warmogs + more tanky shit


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

RemChu said:


> @what santi said
> So why can't a regular player pull off what these "pros" did in the IPL5. Aren't we all playing the same game...
> >.>
> 
> <.<



Like I said in my post, imo it was more than just Rengar being "OP". 

To put it short, skill, team comp, team play, and planning were what made Rengar such a pain for the opposition during the IPL.

When he said regular players, I think he meant skill and knowledge wise (you would need to know the limits of the champ you play).


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 14, 2012)

Diana has been nerfed to the ground....


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 14, 2012)

foreign said:


> Like I said in my post, imo it was more than just Rengar being "OP".
> 
> To put it short, skill, team comp, team play, and planning were what made Rengar such a pain for the opposition during the IPL.
> 
> When he said regular players, I think he meant skill and knowledge wise (you would need to know the limits of the champ you play).



I agree, they're considered pros for a reason. I'm sure they've spent countless hours researching match-ups and refining their individual and team skills.

Unless of course you're a pro in disguise.

>.>

<.<


----------



## Santí (Dec 14, 2012)

Didi said:


> nobody's building Rengar AP anymore after the AP nerfs
> 
> Full tank rengar is the shizniz now
> Because ridiculous heal + W stats = godmode, if you build spirit visage + warmogs + more tanky shit



Yes, but couldn't the exact same be said about Volibear if you build pure HP + a bit of Attack Speed? With his ultimate and passive, he can easily tank the shit out of the entire enemy team and hit ALL of them for a pretty good portion of damage, whereas Rengar can only focus on one person (who is usually just exclusively the AP/AD Carry).

But let's be honest here, the real reason why Tanky Rengar is "so OP" is because every bloody carry in the game and their mother wants to go with that same old glass-cannon build and then act completely surprised when Rengar is able to jump in, nuke the shit out of them, and then have enough sustain to come out alive. But of course, no carry wants to change the way he plays or the items he builds. God forbid the carry builds even just ONE piece of armor in order to help him survive a Rengar nuke


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2012)

No, because he doesn't get free MR + Armor which synergizes him with health even more
Plus Rengar's heal is instant as opposed to Voli's


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2012)

I found out i have to be lvl 20 to gift 
9 levels to go.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Whose gonna buy Vi as soon as she comes out?

I might buy her. Might. I would like to get Akali, Nidalee and another champ, as well as an extra rune page and some runes before then.


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2012)

Vi will be a day-one buy for me, her skill set looks amazingly fun

I might even get her Franky skin because it's awesome


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Didi said:


> Vi will be a day-one buy for me, her skill set looks amazingly fun
> 
> I might even get her Franky skin because it's awesome



Didn't see her alternate skin. Link?

Hmm, I dunno about her skillset. It seems pretty dull to me.

But whenever I bought a champ like Kha'Zix, Nami and Zed whenever they came out, I was somewhat disappointed with them in the end. Only started playing back with Zed now (he's alot of fun actually haha). Refunded Kha'Zix and Nami, I like her but she doesn't fit my style tbh.

Perhaps thats a sign for me to get Vi?  Who knows but the anticipation for her is mad insane. 0_0 Even if I bought her the first day, I prolly wouldn't be able to play with her for about a week. :s


----------



## Sansa (Dec 14, 2012)

Vi doesn't look good tbh.

Probably a flop champion.


----------



## Savior (Dec 14, 2012)

> Teemo is also getting hit hard




Nooooooo...when is this happening,


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 14, 2012)

foreign said:


> Whose gonna buy Vi as soon as she comes out?
> 
> I might buy her. Might. I would like to get Akali, Nidalee and another champ, as well as an extra rune page and some runes before then.



Take a look at my screenshot to see what Akali can do


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2012)

foreign said:


> Whose gonna buy Vi as soon as she comes out?
> 
> I might buy her. Might. I would like to get Akali, Nidalee and another champ, as well as an extra rune page and some runes before then.



Signing up

She is a Riven - Melee Vayne Hybrid.
I believe she'll have good amount of counterpicks tho


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Crimson King said:


> Take a look at my screenshot to see what Akali can do



I think I saw it already. Over 20 kills, right?

Yeah, thats like average for an Akali on a winning team.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone watching IEM Cologne?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Nope.

Nice TF set btw. Errbody has a LoL set. Jelly. 

Which teams are facing off right now?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 14, 2012)

No matter what they do to Teemo, He'll still rape everyone.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2012)

Didi said:


> Vi will be a day-one buy for me, her skill set looks amazingly fun
> 
> I might even get her Franky skin because it's awesome


Buying the bundle when it comes out. 


WAD said:


> Anyone watching IEM Cologne?



yep


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh wow, CLG.EU in another LAN!? These guys definitely deserve a round of applause. They have been to the last couple LAN events around the world and always preform great. I am a big TSM fan, but these guys are stealing my heart! I know it costs a lot of money, but I wish more pro teams were like them, more so the NA teams. The over sea experience definitely shows.

Also, RIP League of Black Cleavers, you will not be missed.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 14, 2012)

fnatics probably going to win


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2012)

teemo nerf op


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> fnatics probably going to win



Don't underestimate CJ Entus and SK Telecom T1
Korean scene still pretty stronk / the strongest


And CLG.eu, Millennium (which absorbed the Eclypsia team) and Team Alternate are all very strong as well


Though I haven't seen anything of IEM cologne yet cuz I was out with friends, and then played some LoL games when I came back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 14, 2012)

Reapered on SKT.

Oh man. This guy. He carried with top lane Evelynn too like a thug.

He really made Blaze special.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 14, 2012)

Is the IEM still going on?


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2012)

reappeared is actually op


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

foreign said:


> Is the IEM still going on?



All weekend long.

As for you Reapered fanboys, he got Trashed by SoaZ. Deal with it.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2012)

Gonna watch MYM vs CLG EU.

Go CLG.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2012)

played ranked
we were winning
i was out csing ezreal by alot and had more kills
we had 3 tier 1 towers they had none
we were about to get a free mid tower again but team decided to dive
im sitting in the back like wtf?
ezreal quadra kill

we then proceeded to lose



why are people more worried about kills then objectives?

in the same game we coulda took baron. they couldn't engage us because baron had almost no health left but viktor threw down his field and they weren't at max health. voli flashes over the field, dies instantly, nid follows dies and then we lost baron


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2012)

Did Shaco get buffed?

They've been banning him all day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

Man just fuckin' bench yellowpete already.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2012)

Yellowpete = Best Ezreal


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2012)

Went to play a game instead of watch the match between MYM vs CLG EU.

Fml.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 15, 2012)

Darth said:


> All weekend long.
> 
> As for you Reapered fanboys, he got Trashed by SoaZ. Deal with it.



His team got trashed by Fnatic, but I hardly call being ahead in kills getting "trashed"
Reapered was at one point doing better than Soaz considering his team being behind and him keeping up and a bit ahead on gold.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

Went 8-2 in my first ten ranked games/placement matches this season. 

Not bad. By all rights one of those losses should have been a guaranteed win, but I guess 9-1 would have looked to good anyway. ;p


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

Missed all of IEM today. Any more games going to be played?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2012)

Darth is currently placed at gold?

I'm so proud of yer, son. ;_;


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

foreign said:


> Darth is currently placed at gold?
> 
> I'm so proud of yer, son. ;_;



lol 1470's only gold on EUNE, Turkey, and Brazil. Still 30 elo away from dat gold. 

One more win probably.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2012)

Darth said:


> lol 1470's only gold on EUNE, Turkey, and Brazil. Still 30 elo away from dat gold.
> 
> One more win probably.


Ah.

Go in like a spartan and win it! Pry it from your dead enemy's chest.


----------



## roninmedia (Dec 15, 2012)

Been working from 2:30 PM to 11 PM for the past 4 weeks or so. Haven't touched LoL since I started working and adjusting to S3.

New jungle is a pain. Pretty tough to do my usual route and having enough HP to safely gank at level 4.

At least I got a full season to learn it. I only caught the last two months of season 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

The hell, Darth? I'm 7-4 this season (Started 6-1 with my duo queue partner but we had a bit of a breakup, you see.) and I'm placed @ 1521


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

WAD said:


> The hell, Darth? I'm 7-4 this season (Started 6-1 with my duo queue partner but we had a bit of a breakup, you see.) and I'm placed @ 1521



Don't ask me man. Ended s2 at like 1440. not sure what my elo was at start of s3 but I'm back to 1470 so lol. 



Played all ten games with the same duo partner. Even won losing games just because of the teamwork between us. He's currently like 9 wins/5 losses. 

But yeah, I feel you bro. My old duo partner raged at me for throwing a game once and refused to play with me again. This was back in S2.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2012)

it seems almost impossible to get to gold without a duo partner. but i'll get there. fuck duos, i'll carry my ass to 1500 and then hopefully i won't get scrubs every game and can have decent enough teammates to plat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh, you ending at a lower rating makes sense.

Yeah, that's kind of why I'm discouraged from queuing more ranked. I want to know there's at least one other competent person on my team so I can have the confidence to attempt to carry otherwise it's just not worth the effort of crumbling my spinal cord trying to carry slack-jawed windowlickers.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 15, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> it seems almost impossible to get to gold without a duo partner. but i'll get there. fuck duos, i'll carry my ass to 1500 and then hopefully i won't get scrubs every game and can have decent enough teammates to plat.



Actually, from my experience, duo queue places you at a disadvantage if anything (unless you work really well together or know you both belong at a much higher elo).

Got gold with 10 wins 3 losses this season, out of these games I was only 1-1 on duo queue and even the win I got was very close (the loss was pretty onesided). I was first pick both times and I found it much harder to carry my team, I think it throws you against noticeably tougher opponents.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

It's most definitely possible to get to 1500 on your own. I've done it on three different servers. It's just a lot easier to do it with a duo. 

Anyone buy any of the Christmas skins? I bought the Kat skin. I honestly think it wasn't worth it. No new taunt/joke/dance. Recall animation is absolutely terrible. The new spell particles are alright, but nothing too flashy. 

Snow Day Ziggs and Bad Santa Veigar are wayyy cooler. Haven't seen the Fid skin yet but I'd bet that's better too.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 15, 2012)

Veigar skin is the only one worthwhile imho.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Veigar skin is the only one worthwhile imho.



Have you seen the animations on Snow Day Ziggs?

He throws an exploding timer bomb snowman at you. 

Why the fuck would you not buy this skin?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

Because Ziggs himself is a terrible champion, outside of ARAMs, of course.


----------



## Gon Ochimoru (Dec 15, 2012)

I was just playing solo bot AD Annie and won against Vayne and Rengar...


----------



## Sajin (Dec 15, 2012)

Darth said:


> Have you seen the animations on Snow Day Ziggs?
> 
> He throws an exploding timer bomb snowman at you.
> 
> Why the fuck would you not buy this skin?



I personally hate Ziggs so I don't care, but if I had to buy one skin, I'd say Pool Party is way cooler.

Unless of course you really like him or are a skin collector to get both.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Veigar skin is the only one worthwhile imho.


its awesome

the recall is amazing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

I met get it but I also like Super Villain Veigar and Baron von Veigar a lot too.

It doesn't help that Veigar already looks cool as fuck in his default. Best Yordle design because you forget he's a Yordle.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2012)

Veigar do get some of the more cooler skins, generally speaking.

They need to make a new one for Jayce. That Full Metal skin is meh.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2012)

genomes veigar skin 
i jizzed


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm 16/9
6 losses and only 2 wins from duo queue...I rather solo


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

Wanted to change my name to "The Silent Cartographer" only to find out that it's too long. 

Gotta think up a new name before the name change sale ends. 

Looking for something Halo/Zelda/Star Wars/Middle Earth related. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 15, 2012)

Orange Nipples


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2012)

The Mauve Storm


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> The Mauve Storm



I have no idea what this name originates from or corresponds to, and I don't really like Mauve all that much so I'll have to say no to this one. 

Not bad though. 

Also, Orange Nipples is already taken.


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2012)

Link Skywalker


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2012)

Didi said:


> Link Skywalker



Brilliant.

EDIT: FUCK IT'S TAKEN.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2012)

Darth said:


> I have no idea what this name originates from or corresponds to, and I don't really like Mauve all that much so I'll have to say no to this one.
> 
> Not bad though.
> 
> Also, Orange Nipples is already taken.


someone never watched Hey Arnold


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

Jedis are Feeders

Who fed Anakin

Darth Carry


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2012)

Let's do an NF premade 5v5.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 15, 2012)

Played premade 5v5 twice, still no wreath icon. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

At least I got Santa Nashor instantly. God tier icon.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6eOA0SRj1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2012)

7/2/11 with Shaco just now


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2012)

played nidalee for the 2nd time. went top vs teemo. had 400+ ping. ended the game 7-0.


----------



## openrulez (Dec 16, 2012)

Ashe is my favorite Champion


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

how the fuck do you get 2 afks playing the same champ in two different games while you are owning only to lose???


god that is infuriating.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

openrulez said:


> Ashe is my favorite Champion



She's in my top AD carries as she can  win games with a well placed arrow


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2012)

Is going almost full AD on champions any good?
Some of you must know of Tiridus - highest ELO player of EUNE.

He told me that i should generally play full AD on someone like Darius - who is meant to do massive amounts of damage. I generally contested that logic, but he said that after enough experience and skill, you can do that as you'll just have to be very careful. Plus the whole "use your teammates as meat shields to absorb CC" i got from CRS Angush on LoLpro.com kind of complements the first logic.
Thoughts?


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Is going almost full AD on champions any good?
> Some of you must know of Tiridus - highest ELO player of EUNE.
> 
> He told me that i should generally play full AD on someone like Darius - who is meant to do massive amounts of damage. I generally contested that logic, but he said that after enough experience and skill, you can do that as you'll just have to be very careful. Plus the whole "use your teammates as meat shields to absorb CC" i got from CRS Angush on LoLpro.com kind of complements the first logic.
> Thoughts?



Dumbest shit I have ever heard lol.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Darius does damage well enough without a full ad build. Build him tanky and just let that bleed and R do the work. 

noxian scumbagz


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

6 bloodthirster darius OP


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Just a lost game as jungle Lee Sin.

You think that at lvl 30 people can generally tell a bait when they see one but our team kept falling for theirs, despite us having the advantage initially. Our Sona KSing pretty badly and build a Morello's and had 10 wards but never used them. Our Ryze would see Eve split pushing and then chased her to kill her which made no sense because they warded our camps so they knew where we were at all times. And our Ez hardly farmed. I can only do so much as a jungler. Put pressure here and there but I can't do nothing more than that. 

So frustrating.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

If u rushed black cleaver last whisper and bloodthirster u would have won.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

I rushed Black Cleaver but the way how we were going, I felt it best to just get Warmogs.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Kk. I feel better now.

Just carried as Irelia despite our team being in a bad position at first. Mid fed and our Sivir had ap runes while our kayle had ad runes. :\ Our WW was manly, would initiate at bad times yet we came out on top because we followed up, i would target the carry and no one would target ours lawl.

Got an unofficial quadra as well.

God bless warding. Having vision is soo crucial. Because we had more vision than the enemy, we were able to see where they were and collapse on them comfortably.


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2012)

full ad build on darius actually isn't that bad
i mean, you can't tank that well but just build him like riven - brutalizer, last whipser, bloodthirster and then guardian angel and possibly maw

your ult does insane damage



tank darius is probably better but still it's fucking stupid if you get a snowballed ad darius


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2012)

Why would Kayle with AD runes be bad?

I mean, attack speed would be better but AD is not at all horrible.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Didi said:


> Why would Kayle with AD runes be bad?
> 
> I mean, attack speed would be better but AD is not at all horrible.



She was support.

I've never used Kayle as support with adc runes though. I usually just use my tank support rune build I have for my support ali.

Support kayle with AS runes is viable?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Damn.

West left Crs.

It was to be expected though.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2012)

Darth said:


> Dumbest shit I have ever heard lol.



Well okay then.

I am not talking about ranked or any serious matches btw. Squishy build on anyone but AP/AD carries is extremely risky



foreign said:


> Darius does damage well enough without a full ad build. Build him tanky and just let that bleed and R do the work.
> 
> noxian scumbagz



I know he does. And that's the viable build

But if your whole team is roflstomping there is no point in going tank. I am not talking about a build i'll use in ranked, just general games.



♠Ace♠ said:


> full ad build on darius actually isn't that bad
> i mean, you can't tank that well but just build him like riven - brutalizer, last whipser, bloodthirster and then guardian angel and possibly maw
> 
> your ult does insane damage
> ...



Yeah, something like that. I was thinking of BT, GA, Omen, Maw, Situational.
If you have a fed ad carry it's fantastic. 

Oh, and i was talking about snowballing Darius. No point going damage if you were already being out damaged.


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2012)

> Why would Kayle with AD runes be bad?
> 
> I mean, attack speed would be better but AD is not at all horrible.





I use AD runes on Kayle.
Works fine for me. If you're not running atck speed just rush PD instead of IE


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2012)

foreign said:


> She was support.
> 
> I've never used Kayle as support with adc runes though. I usually just use my tank support rune build I have for my support ali.
> 
> Support kayle with AS runes is viable?



Oh I didn't assume she was support because Kayle is a horrible support


I mean the ult is pretty good but for the rest, her heal is negligible (only the ms it gives is okay), nah, Kayle needs items aka gold to shine.


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2012)

westrice is obviously 10x better than me, but he isn't all that special compared to the other top laners in NA, let alone EU and Korea which have top laners that will wreck your shit without any remorse. If he can't even compete consistently with NA top laners, have fun against international ones

He always pushed his lane when he wasn't supposed too and didn't know he was countering himself in some instances. He picked Darius against Jayce before Jayce nerf, which is pretty much suicide, especially since the other team had a more aggressive jungler


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2012)

also aphroo+doublelift is a possibility
my life is complete


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> full ad build on darius actually isn't that bad
> i mean, you can't tank that well but just build him like riven - brutalizer, last whipser, bloodthirster and then guardian angel and possibly maw
> 
> your ult does insane damage
> ...



No thats dumb. Riven gets away with that shit because she has a dash shield that scales with  bonus AD and is effectively building bonus hp as a result. Darius does not have any mobility or an AD scaling shield and as such would get oneshotted by an enemy carry late game if caught by something like a taric stun or an ahri charm. Darius doesnt need AD to deal insane damage with his ult. He just needs to survive long enough to get five stacks of his bleed on you and gg 700 true damage refreshable Slice!


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2012)

21-4 as ashe
these new items are fucking stupid
sword of divine + that stivik or whatever its called
i had 2 attacks per second while doing 250+crits

one auto  = 500 dmg

i was doing 1000 dmg in one second


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 21-4 as ashe
> these new items are fucking stupid
> sword of divine + that stivik or whatever its called
> i had 2 attacks per second while doing 250+crits
> ...



nah that's nothing. trynd + sotd + that cleaving item. orianna shockwave 5 ppl. penta kill.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

Ashe with Zephyr/Hurricane/Statikk Shiv is so much fun!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

I haven't built my Irelia any different in S3. Tried a Hydra on her already but I don't feel it was that useful.

Any new item suggestions that could work on her?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Is going almost full AD on champions any good?
> Some of you must know of Tiridus - highest ELO player of EUNE.
> 
> He told me that i should generally play full AD on someone like Darius - who is meant to do massive amounts of damage. I generally contested that logic, but he said that after enough experience and skill, you can do that as you'll just have to be very careful. Plus the whole "use your teammates as meat shields to absorb CC" i got from CRS Angush on LoLpro.com kind of complements the first logic.
> Thoughts?



Top player on EUNE is like 1700 ELO in EUW 

Nah I jest, I too am a fan of AD Darius. You just better have a real tank and at least one other frontliner in your support or mid or something. Black Cleaver/Blood Thirster/Frozen Mallet/GA/Maw. Shit is fuckin' legit.



♠Ace♠ said:


> westrice is obviously 10x better than me, but he isn't all that special compared to the other top laners in NA, let alone EU and Korea which have top laners that will wreck your shit without any remorse. If he can't even compete consistently with NA top laners, have fun against international ones
> 
> He always pushed his lane when he wasn't supposed too and didn't know he was countering himself in some instances. He picked Darius against Jayce before Jayce nerf, which is pretty much suicide, especially since the other team had a more aggressive jungler



Problem with West is he's too accustomed to being a solo queue hero and he has little competitive experience against highly competent players (meaning foreign players huehue). His affinity for assassins has allowed him to carry pretty hard in solo queue because the mantra for being an assassin is "Make plays, punish people for their mistakes." Only the true top tier players rarely make mistakes that can be capitalized on easily so West often falls behind or throws his advantage.



♠Ace♠ said:


> also aphroo+doublelift is a possibility
> my life is complete



That's ew :/

As much as I've jocked on Aphromoo for people overhyping his AD skills, he deserves to play AD and not be redelegated into support - same for Loco.



foreign said:


> I haven't built my Irelia any different in S3. Tried a Hydra on her already but I don't feel it was that useful.
> 
> Any new item suggestions that could work on her?



For the most part, nothing's changed with her. Wit's End/Trinity Force/Tanky items etc. 

Black Cleaver/Statik Shiv are definitely considerable options, though.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

WAD said:


> Problem with West is he's too accustomed to being a solo queue hero and he has little competitive experience against highly competent players (meaning foreign players huehue). His affinity for assassins has allowed him to carry pretty hard in solo queue because the mantra for being an assassin is "Make plays, punish people for their mistakes." Only the true top tier players rarely make mistakes that can be capitalized on easily so West often falls behind or throws his advantage.
> 
> For the most part, nothing's changed with her. Wit's End/Trinity Force/Tanky items etc.
> 
> Black Cleaver/Statik Shiv are definitely considerable options, though.



I like to see Westrice play alot. Does he himself know this or perhaps he just prefers to ignore? Either way, its not the first time I've heard/read that the top players in NA are too used to this solo q mentality that you can only depend on yourself. It would please me to see him do well on the international stage.

I've tried BC on her, but only when I'm on top. I'm gonna have to try out some new shit on her for sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2012)

Who knows if he knows it, NA players are very arrogant by virtue, and unwilling to take criticisms, especially from us "lowbobs" who aren't pro players 

And only when you're Irelia top? As opposed to....?

Irelia mid would be good too under some circumstances as well I suppose.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

WAD said:


> Who knows if he knows it, NA players are very arrogant by virtue, and unwilling to take criticisms, especially from us "lowbobs" who aren't pro players
> 
> And only when you're Irelia top? As opposed to....?
> 
> Irelia mid would be good too under some circumstances as well I suppose.



Well, as I live in NA I can definitely attest to that. So many cocky players at my level yet they make some of the silliest mistakes that can cause throws.

And when I meant I'm on top, I meant like ahead of my opponent in lane or just have the advantage throughout the game. I usually always rush Trinity Force but from there, depending on the situation I may build GA first or perhaps a Wits End or a BC.

I played Irelia mid against a Xerath once. It wasn't hard tbh. I mainly took advantage of Xerath's lack of mobility. I wouldn't do it too often though XD


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2012)

i ain't even surprised.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2012)

Was watching a Barcelona game at the same time as the final.

Reapered carries his team hard. Best Olaf top in the game.

SK Telecom are really good now because of him.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 16, 2012)

WAD said:


> Who knows if he knows it, NA players are very arrogant by virtue, and unwilling to take criticisms, especially from us "lowbobs" who aren't pro players
> 
> And only when you're Irelia top? As opposed to....?
> 
> Irelia mid would be good too under some circumstances as well I suppose.



I remember you raging when we were Irelia vs Cassiopeia in a custom 

Frankly any bruiser with a reliable gap closer should do good in mid lane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2012)

You killed me 11 times. If not more. Of course I was raging


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 21-4 as ashe
> these new items are fucking stupid
> sword of divine + that stivik or whatever its called
> i had 2 attacks per second while doing 250+crits
> ...


just tried this

i can confirm it

its rediculous


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Just watched the TSM Tourney match between FeaR and TSM.

That was the best I have ever seen FeaR played yet. They pretty much dominated TSM throughout all 3 matches. In the last match TSM had a stronger late game but with 2 inhibs and a Nexus turret down, well, there wasn't much hope for them once FeaR started a fight on their own terms.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2012)

TSM sucks now.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

I never paid much attention to them as I am relatively new to the entire scene but it was nice to FeaR win as they did today.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

So many NA/TSM haters up in here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2012)

TSM has pretty much not been good in a long time once they played out their Oddone Nocturne/Regi Karth bit.

Also, on an unrelated note - I will be hosting an LoL-themed mafia game sometime next week after the supposed apocalypse date.

I expect you all to join


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2012)

Reapered made a team by picking up random solo Q people and he won a tournament with Fnatic and CLG eu in it.

Reapered OP


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Darth said:


> So many NA/TSM haters up in here



Non-Americans hating on America is nothing new. 



WAD said:


> TSM has pretty much not been good in a long time once they played out their Oddone Nocturne/Regi Karth bit.
> 
> Also, on an unrelated note - I will be hosting an LoL-themed mafia game sometime next week after the supposed apocalypse date.
> 
> I expect you all to join



Haven't done a mafia game in a long while but hell, I'm gonna be a home for a while so why not? 



Chocochip said:


> Reapered made a team by picking up random solo Q people and he won a tournament with Fnatic and CLG eu in it.
> 
> Reapered OP



I read this on reddit but I wasn't sure to believe it


----------



## Sajin (Dec 16, 2012)

WAD said:


> TSM has pretty much not been good in a long time once they played out their Oddone Nocturne/Regi Karth bit.
> 
> Also, on an unrelated note - I will be hosting an LoL-themed mafia game sometime next week after the supposed apocalypse date.
> 
> I expect you all to join



Malzahar/Yi better be in there or else.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

You'll get like 6 people WAD mark my words.  I'll join as long as Singed or Drug Lord Gragas is the godfather. If there's a teemo role I expect him to get day 1'd.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

I better be a Demacian.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2012)

WAD said:


> Top player on EUNE is like 1700 ELO in EUW
> 
> Nah I jest, I too am a fan of AD Darius. You just better have a real tank and at least one other frontliner in your support or mid or something. Black Cleaver/Blood Thirster/Frozen Mallet/GA/Maw. Shit is fuckin' legit.



He said himself he rarely plays seriously even in SoloQ, but i do agree the skill level is too low on EUNE, at least compared to the other servers.

Darth has a point with the fact that Darius has no gapclosers, but i feel odd playing with 0 damage items on Darius. He has immense sustained damage and no one could out damage him in a duel (EDIT : I meant most, obviously someone like Jax, WW, Olaf could), but everyone seems to just escape from me due to stuns, slows, leaps etc.
Was stomping 9-0 the other game and i had BT, Phage and Hexdrinker, and a Chain Vest i think. Flash, pull, q, w Ulti, killed a full hp ADC.




WAD said:


> TSM has pretty much not been good in a long time once they played out their Oddone Nocturne/Regi Karth bit.
> 
> Also, on an unrelated note - I will be hosting an LoL-themed mafia game sometime next week after the supposed apocalypse date.
> 
> I expect you all to join



TSM isn't a serious team from what i've witnessed. I mainly watch Dyrus and i like him because he is just chill and plays Darius. But sometimes i've seen him write to other "Pros" about how bothersome it is that they HAVE to do practice instead of just streaming. 

I expect Darius in there somewhere


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

How can people assume that the Koreans were purposely executing the Seig Heil? I mean, they didn't even do it right. -_-

I find it hilarious every time I see the photo though 

Reappeared apologizing as well when he shouldn't have to. How is he as a player and a person? Seems humble enough to give a 'public' apology when he really shouldn't. I was surprised to see his statement front page on reddit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2012)

Darth said:


> You'll get like 6 people WAD mark my words.  I'll join as long as Singed or Drug Lord Gragas is the godfather. If there's a teemo role I expect him to get day 1'd.



6 People? From this thread? That's good enough 

Singed is in here, Gragas isn't. And Teemo is in here too 

I will fill it out. 60 players.



foreign said:


> I better be a Demacian.



We'll see what my "RNG" decides. 



Gogeta said:


> He said himself he rarely plays seriously even in SoloQ, but i do agree the skill level is too low on EUNE, at least compared to the other servers.
> 
> Darth has a point with the fact that Darius has no gapclosers, but i feel odd playing with 0 damage items on Darius. He has immense sustained damage and no one could out damage him in a duel (EDIT : I meant most, obviously someone like Jax, WW, Olaf could), but everyone seems to just escape from me due to stuns, slows, leaps etc.
> Was stomping 9-0 the other game and i had BT, Phage and Hexdrinker, and a Chain Vest i think. Flash, pull, q, w Ulti, killed a full hp ADC.



Trust me, I agree with your stance/philosophy on Darius. His whole mentality is to give-no-fucks and go balls to the wall. Playing him all defensive/tanky is kind of bitch mode. Plus I get SO mad when I miscalculate the ult and it doesn't do enough damage to execute because not enough AD so fuck that.





> I expect Darius in there somewhere



Of course 

Here's the role list sans abilities:


*Spoiler*: _Role List_ 



Noxus (Mafia)

1. Swain, the Tyrant of Noxus
2. Darius, Noxian High Command General
3. Urgot, The Undead Headsman
4. Sion, Noxian Field Commander
5. Katarina, The Sinister Blade
6. Cassieopia, The Temptress
7. Draven, the Glorious Executioner
8. Vladimir, The Crimson Reaper
9. Talon, The Blade's Shadow
10. Leblanc, Matron of the Black Rose

Zaun (Mafia)

11. Dr. Mundo, The Madman of Zaun
12. Singed, The Mad Chemist
13. Twitch, The Plague Rat
14. Viktor, The Machine Herald
15. Warwick, The Blood Hunter



Ionia (TOWN)

16. Karma, Duchess of Ionia
17. Irelia, Captain of the Guard
18. Soraka, The Starchild
19. Udyr, The Shaman
20. Lee Sin, The Shojin Monk
21. Master Yi, The Wuju Master
22. Wukong, The Wuju Disciple


Piltover (TOWN)

23. Caitlyn, The Sheriff of Piltover
24. Vi, The Enforcer of Piltover
25. Jayce, The  Hero of Piltover
26. Orianna, The Lady of Clockwork
27. Ezreal, The Grandmaster Explorer
28. Corki, Chief Mechanic of Piltover Customs
29. Heimerdinger, Founder of Yordle Academy

Bandle City (TOWN)

30. Poppy, Bandle City Ambassador
31. Teemo, Captain of the Scouts of the Mothership
32. Tristana, The Megling Gunner
33. Rumble, The Mechanized Menace
34. Lulu, The Fae Sorceress

Freljord (TOWN)

35. Tryndamere, King of Frejlord
36. Ashe, Queen of Frejlord
37. Nunu, Emissary of Frejlord
38. Volibear, Chieftain of the Ursine
39. Sejuani, Princess of the Winter's Claw Tribe
40. Anivia, The Cryophoenix



Demacia (TOWN)

41. Jarvan IV, Crown Prince of Demacia
42. Garen, Demacian Captain of the Guard
43. Lux, The Lady of Luminosity
44. Xin Zhao, Stewart of the Lightshield Dynasty
45. Galio, The Sorrowful Sentinel
46. Shyvana, Demacian Elite Guard
47. Vayne, The Night Hunter
48. Sona, The Maven of the Strings
49. Fiora, Demacia's Premiere Duelist


The Kinkou Order (Independent Masons)

50. Akali, The Fist of Shadows
51. Kennen, The Heart of the Tempest
52. Shen, The Eye of Twilight



Order of the Shadow (Independent)

53. Zed, the Master of Shadows

The Void (Independents)

54. Cho'Gath, The Terror of the Void
55. Kassadin, The Void Walker
56. Malzahar, The Prophet of the Void
57. Kha'zix, The Voidreaver
58. Kog'maw, The Mouth of the Abyss

The Angels (Independent)

59. Kayle, The Judicator
60. Morgana, The Fallen Angel




I took some liberties with the titles, giving some more apt ones 

Also, that list itself is not complete because I intend to have each champion go by their full names (i.e Shawna Vayne, Jericho Swain, etc.)


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2012)

no jax

jax to OP for mafia


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

Leblanc and Vladimir arent really pro Noxian though.. They're more independent.

Also Morgana shouldnt really be lumped in with Kayle as she fights in the League on behalf of Runeterra and is Kayle's sworn enemy while Kayle fights on behalf of the heavens. 

Also, no Nasus Renekton I am disappoint.


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 16, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> no jax
> 
> jax to OP for mafia



Could you imagine if he had a real weapon!?


----------



## Sajin (Dec 16, 2012)

Raven Rider said:


> Could you imagine if he had a real weapon!?



Is the reason I hate Jaximus skin.

Doesn't do him justice =/


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2012)

So my computer now cannot play league. its a laptop and it overheats and shuts off after 10 minutes of playing league. Im not sure if the fan is broken or clogged up. what do


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

Im not saying zero damage Darius is the only thing to play. I just feel he synergizes better with bruiser items and not glass canon. Maw/Frozen Mallet/Black Cleaver/Randuinss/Mercurial scimitar/GA/BT/KW etc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> no jax
> 
> jax to OP for mafia



Yep. Same as Riven.



Darth said:


> Leblanc and Vladimir arent really pro Noxian though.. They're more independent.



Leblanc somewhat (Since the Black Rose is basically like the Illuminati who has lost its power with all these militant types taking control of Noxus) but she is still very much a Noxian. Obviously this game is being faithful to the lore but not strict on it.

Vlad is actually very much in service to Noxus so not sure how he's more inclined to be an independent (he returned to Noxus and they employed him after he became a hemomancer.)



> Also Morgana shouldnt really be lumped in with Kayle as she fights in the League on behalf of Runeterra and is Kayle's sworn enemy while Kayle fights on behalf of the heavens.



I actually needed to make two more roles to even it out at 60, so I thought "Which two champions with special interactions with each other can I put in there?" They're not allied, but they are independents whose win conditions will somehow involve one another.



> Also, no Nasus Renekton I am disappoint.



Of course, I could just replace Kayle/Morgana for those two.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2012)

Raven Rider said:


> Could you imagine if he had a real weapon!?


hed solo everyone

he takes mercy on us all


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Is the reason I hate Jaximus skin.
> 
> Doesn't do him justice =/


Temple/Jaximus/Pax/Nemesis/and Vandal Jax all have reak weapons though. Only Mighty Jax/Angler/Classic have gimmick weapons.


Goova said:


> So my computer now cannot play league. its a laptop and it overheats and shuts off after 10 minutes of playing league. Im not sure if the fan is broken or clogged up. what do



short of taking it apart, go take it to a repair shop and see if they can do cheap maintenance on it. If it worth fixing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2012)

its pretty shit but it would probably be better then dishing out for a new one


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Temple Jax and Vandal Jax are good.

But my absolute favorite is Pax Jax. Ohhh, I want that skin so badly.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 16, 2012)

Darth said:


> Temple/Jaximus/Pax/Nemesis/and Vandal Jax all have reak weapons though. Only Mighty Jax/Angler/Classic have gimmick weapons.



True, which is why my only Jax skin is Angler 

Though I have to admit, Temple looks pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 16, 2012)

Changed my name again. I'm probably gonna keep it this time around.

I miss my old name though. it was funnier, haha.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> its pretty shit but it would probably be better then dishing out for a new one



Used to only play on an old Vaio of mine. The best performance I ever got out of it was 20fps at every setting set to very low. Managed to reach 1500 before the first elo reset in s2 on it

after switching to a better pc years later after my laptop died my in game performance improved dramtically. Playing at max fps on max settings with actual gaming equipment in my personal environment the game suddenly became wayyyy easier. So I know how you feel man. Honestly, if you can afford a new laptop/pc then I strongly suggest you get one as your gaming experience will change drastically upon doing so.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2012)

foreign said:


> Changed my name again. I'm probably gonna keep it this time around.
> 
> I miss my old name though. it was funnier, haha.



If you have any extra RP lying around you should totally gift me some so I can also get a name change before the sale ends. Wish I could get the two icons for gifting a champ/Rp but im flat out broke for awhile.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2012)

iwilldominate started streaming again.


----------



## αce (Dec 16, 2012)

my computer is pretty shit
im running on about 25 fps, have a shit mouse and a shit keyboard and shit headset

im getting a new one come summer though
a laptop probably


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2012)

should buy a pc if you want to game. well if you're only going to play league then it's fine.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Just bought Riven and Akali.

Next thing to get will be some more runes and at least a new rune page. Might not get Vi til next year but it should be enough time to see how she do on the scene.

Both of these champs can carry pretty hard. How exactly do you get them to snowball?


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2012)

Delete Jax.


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2012)

Riven snowball is fairly simple, you just engage at lvl 1 and secure the kill, there is no champ that can directly beat you.

That is all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

foreign said:


> Just bought Riven and Akali.
> 
> Next thing to get will be some more runes and at least a new rune page. Might not get Vi til next year but it should be enough time to see how she do on the scene.
> 
> Both of these champs can carry pretty hard. How exactly do you get them to snowball?



As Riven, stomp your lane opponent/outplay them. Also an excellent partner with the jungler because of her stun.

Akali, mostly by roaming and cleaning up teamfights in the midgame.

Sajin is going to truly despise you now 



Sant? said:


> Riven snowball is fairly simple, you just engage at lvl 1 and secure the kill, there is no champ that can directly beat you.
> 
> That is all.



That's not true. Lee Sin with his E, Tiger Udyr, etc. can all do so.

Plus it's pretty hard to all-in someone at Level 1, mostly because of damage you'll take from minion aggro and if they can't win that trade then they're just going to back off. 

But yes, the principle with Riven is trying to get that kill Pre-6 as early as possible. She's still strong at 6, though, but basically once people come back to lane with armorstacking it becomes a bit more troublesome and if you're pushing the lane by being a bully you're opening yourself up to a gank.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 17, 2012)

darius can beat you 1v1 easily with proper micro


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2012)

Ooo! I play! Misogyny on EU West if anyone wants to play a game together.

However I am only level 13 and kinda bad at most champs. I can sorta play amumu and sona, but that's kinda it. It's hard trying out anything new as everyone shouts at you the second you do something wrong.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 17, 2012)

I gave away my NA account to all my friends to play on a second account if one of them have to dodge....I look at the history and


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> Ooo! I play! Misogyny on EU West if anyone wants to play a game together.
> 
> However I am only level 13 and kinda bad at most champs. I can sorta play amumu and sona, but that's kinda it. It's hard trying out anything new as everyone shouts at you the second you do something wrong.



An EU-W player that's not Sajin or Didi 

Can add me, if you'd like.

My summoner name is Sylar.

Best fucking name I've ever had in a video game.

Although I'll warn you, my "normal ELO" is absurdly high. Sajin LOVES to moan about that.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2012)

I know dat feel, my normal ELO is also rather high.


I played with friends a lot from the beginning, improving my skill on a faster rate.

In normal games, I've been matched with 30's from level 23 onward. Like, I would be the only one in the game not level 30, consistently.
Still won a lot, so pretty high normal elo now.


Probably at about the same height as WAD's if I judge the people we've played against together.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Riven snowball is fairly simple, you just engage at lvl 1 and secure the kill, there is no champ that can directly beat you.
> 
> That is all.



Wow that's wrong

source: riven main speaking


Quite a few champs exist who can beat you at level 1
Riven truly shines at levels 2 and 3
Then you can really fucking bash your opponent into the ground

and of course always try to turn 6 before your opponent and then you can also stomp them


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2012)

WAD said:


> An EU-W player that's not Sajin or Didi
> 
> Can add me, if you'd like.
> 
> ...



Added!

And I honestly know/care fuck all about ELO at this moment - like I said, I am only level 14 and not that great at the game yet  

Learning though. 

It's an awfully fun game, wish I had started to play it sooner.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 17, 2012)

With Riven, you should look to do enemy wraiths or yours at level one. The burned health pot is more than worth it once you all in at level two.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

Nowadays it does chunk you pretty hard it's best to get your mid partner and clue them in.

My favorite thing is playing when to get Flash/Ignite, Heal/Ignite, or Exhaust/Ignite.

Naturally whenever I don't run Flash, I try to avoid intensive gank-focused junglers but the idea is to either utilize offensive summoners to your advantage and kill before enemy jungler even makes an appearance, or know that you'll draw aggro from him so that you can be the "bait" for your mid and bot to make their offensive plays.


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate how much sustain Riven naturally has, she can build pure AD and can out sustain my Tank Rengar with her E


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

It's not really "natural sustain" when you're talking about a shield 

Also, here's a teaser of some of the roles for my mafia game 

*Jericho Swain, The Tyrant of Noxus*

[_Passive - Carrion Renewal_] - Swain starts the game with +12 voting power. -1 anytime Swain uses an ability. +1 any time a Demacian dies. +5 if he kills Jarvan IV himself. Godfather of the Noxian Mafia.
[_Active - Decrepify_] - Swain turns a target of his choice into a generic with no voting power for that cycle. Three phase cooldown.
[_Active - Nevermove_] - Swain targets five consecutive people on the playerlist with exception to his mafia. All five players will be roleblocked the following phase. Three cycle cooldown.
[_Active - Torment_] - Swain prevents a target of his choice from receiving any non-hostile actions for two cycles. Two cycle cooldown. 
[_Ultimate - Ravenous Flock_] - Swain drains -2 voting power per phase while this is toggled. Anyone attempting to target Swain with hostile action will be killed and restore +1 voting power. This ability will automatically be disabled once Swain reaches 0 voting power.


*Vi, The Enforcer of Piltover
*
[_Passive - Blast Shield_] - When Vi's abilities are performed successfully three phases in a row, Vi will become bulletproof for the following phase.
[_Active - Vault Breaker_] - Vi loses her vote power this phase but gains the ability to roleblock a player.
[_Active - Denting Blows_] - Vi gains triple voting power this phase.
[Active - Excessive Force] - Vi turns a role generic this phase.
[_Ultimate - Assault and Battery_] - Vi kills a player and is immune to all hostile action while performing the kill.



*Udyr, the Animal Spirit
*
[_Passive - Monkey's Agility_] - Every time Udyr perform an action he gains +1 voting power. This caps out at +3 voting power.
[_Active - Tiger Stance_] - Udyr bleeds a target If they do not receive a friendly action in five phases they will be killed. Three phase cooldown.
[_Active - Turtle Stance_] - Udyr becomes bulletproof for that phase. Three phase cooldown.
[_Active - Bear Stance_] - Udyr roleblocks a player for that phase and has a 25% chance to evade action on him. Three phase cooldown.
[_Ultimate - Phoenix Stance_] - Udyr hits three targets. If the player has received no friendly action they will be killed, if they have once, they will be stripped of their roles. If more than once, only roleblocked. Available on Day 1.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2012)

Mafia game?


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 17, 2012)

Just played a 4v5 (was on the 4) and made the enemy team surrender at 25 minutes. Feels good man.


----------



## Reich (Dec 17, 2012)

fed leblanc...w-spells felt like paratrooper tibbers,from the sky!


----------



## Sajin (Dec 17, 2012)

foreign said:


> Just bought Riven and Akali.
> 
> Next thing to get will be some more runes and at least a new rune page. Might not get Vi til next year but it should be enough time to see how she do on the scene.
> 
> Both of these champs can carry pretty hard. How exactly do you get them to snowball?



They are so overpowered you don't really have to do anything, just steal kills whenever you can. Even if you manage to lose your lane miserably, you can still  come back easily for double digit kills np.

Seriously once you get one or two kills you can walk all over your lane opponent with the amount of burst you have.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2012)

What other champs are like that?
I mean as in, they need 1-2 kills and just roflstomp their enemy?

I would imagine Darius, Jax, Irelia...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

WAD said:


> As Riven, stomp your lane opponent/outplay them. Also an excellent partner with the jungler because of her stun.
> 
> Akali, mostly by roaming and cleaning up teamfights in the midgame.
> 
> ...



I see. I'm really used to passive play though so that may be an issue.

Not to mention when I first tried Riven out (I was beginning to experiment with other lanes that time around) I hated her so yeah 



Didi said:


> Wow that's wrong
> 
> source: riven main speaking
> 
> ...



Could Irelia beat Riven at level one?



Sajin said:


> They are so overpowered you don't really have to do anything, just steal kills whenever you can. Even if you manage to lose your lane miserably, you can still  come back easily for double digit kills np.
> 
> Seriously once you get one or two kills you can walk all over your lane opponent with the amount of burst you have.



Gonna have to put this to the test. I realized that at my level no one really plays Riven so thats always good.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm, riven vs Irelia level 1 depends entirely on what skills they both started with.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Didi said:


> Hmm, riven vs Irelia level 1 depends entirely on what skills they both started with.



Ah.

Well, lets say Riven starts out with Q and Irelia starts off with E, who would generally win that encounter?

Also, on her champion info Riven is shown to have a relatively low difficulty cap. As a Riven player, would you say that you disagree with that and sya that she has a high skill cap? Like easy enough to learn, hard enough to do good with?


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2012)

Like most champs, easy to learn, hard to master (mastering in this game mostly being knowing all your matchups and precisely how much damage you can take/deal at all times)


The easy tell between a mediocre Riven player and a good Riven player is the effective use of the passive.



Riven-Q vs Irelia-E, Riven wins that exchange. In fact I think if Riven starts Q, it doesn't matter what skill Irelia starts with, Riven wins.
Unless Irelia is running some crazy runes and masteries with tons of armor, then she might have a chance


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 17, 2012)

That mafia game still needs a Nidalee smh wad.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh sweet holy mother of jebus.

almost 10 mins worth of d/c. (I was d/c'd for this amount of time and my team was pissed. LIke I was saying that the constant d/c was annoying and shaco was like "you're annoying." so mean. I also said I was first time riven, which partially isn't true. i've played her before but i disliked my first couple tries with her so trolol. our diana was like "WAAAT!" )

faces olaf in lane. olaf is farming well. 

couple ganks from shaco, no kills but all assists.

get some kills.

carries a losing match against a well farmed side.

GG.

Dat Riven 

It helped that the Olaf was split pushing even though we had Baron and their inhib. easy last push.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Didi said:


> Like most champs, easy to learn, hard to master (mastering in this game mostly being knowing all your matchups and precisely how much damage you can take/deal at all times)
> 
> 
> The easy tell between a mediocre Riven player and a good Riven player is the effective use of the passive.
> ...



Yeah, that passive is pretty handy. Like, I was practicing the passive on some minions in my game just now by Q>AA>Q>AA>Q etc.

What do you think about post lvl 6 - Irelia vs Riven?

EDIT: An 1800 elo player was telling me that Riven was quite underpowered the other day. Do you agree with this? What aspect of her could be considered underpowered?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 17, 2012)

foreign said:


> Oh sweet holy mother of jebus.
> 
> almost 10 mins worth of d/c.
> 
> ...



I love using Riven! 

So much burst damage and CC with W and great mobility with her minidashes in Q and E.

I'm still trying to make sure I make full use of her passive because there are times when I just spam that Q when it would be better to do Q then AA (basically what you do, foreign). Also, the last part of her Q is great for pushing enemy champs and stunning them.

I do try to E into bushes though, since I get paranoid sometimes when I don't have vision.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2012)

foreign said:


> Yeah, that passive is pretty handy. Like, I was practicing the passive on some minions in my game just now by Q>AA>Q>AA>Q etc.
> 
> What do you think about post lvl 6 - Irelia vs Riven?
> 
> EDIT: An 1800 elo player was telling me that Riven was quite underpowered the other day. Do you agree with this? What aspect of her could be considered underpowered?



Post lvl 6, especially from level 9 onwards, Irelia is a total bitch to face. Unless you stomped earlier in the lane (which is absolutely necessary and possible) she'll have the edge.


And Riven is not at all underpowered, but her particular playstyle just doesn't fit most competitive play. A niche pick for particular situations. That's all.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Didi said:


> Post lvl 6, especially from level 9 onwards, Irelia is a total bitch to face. Unless you stomped earlier in the lane (which is absolutely necessary and possible) she'll have the edge.
> 
> 
> And Riven is not at all underpowered, but her particular playstyle just doesn't fit most competitive play. A niche pick for particular situations. That's all.



I'll keep that in mind.

Now that you mentioned it I don't see her in tourney play really. Thats sort of sad. Could I use her constantly at pre-ranked and at 1200-1800 elo though? Would she still do well?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 17, 2012)

I've only started playing solo q, and I noticed no one uses Riven, which is kind of sad. I really want to see a top Riven in action.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2012)

foreign said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Now that you mentioned it I don't see her in tourney play really. Thats sort of sad. Could I use her constantly at pre-ranked and at 1200-1800 elo though? Would she still do well?



You can use her consistently on all ELO ranges. She's great for solo queue.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTuXeSHC5dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

that's why you ban darius


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2012)

riven is pretty easy
had 75% win rate with riven last season
was only tied with vlad in that regard


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2012)

> Could I use her constantly at pre-ranked and at 1200-1800 elo though? Would she still do well?



At 1200-1300 yeah. Don't expect to get above 1450 when you start playing unless you like disappointment.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTuXeSHC5dQ[/YOUTUBE]





That was just brutal. I would be so mad if I were the enemy.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> At 1200-1300 yeah. Don't expect to get above 1450 when you start playing unless you like disappointment.



But didn't a dude carried himself to high elo using Poppy?

What about Best Riven NA? Don't know much about him but I wouldn't doubt he used Riven to carry him to high elo as well.

Can anyone use any champ to carry them to high elo? Is it logically possible?


----------



## Sajin (Dec 17, 2012)

What Didi said. Wingsofdeathx would be one example of a high elo Riven player.

Honestly you can get elo with pretty much any champion, everyone is saying Malzahar sucks but I got to nearly 1600 with him and I'm not even that good, so don't listen to people who say x champion is bad if you're feeling confident with them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

Let's not forget Reapered who used Riven a lot while he was in Blaze and raped.


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2012)

lol sajin whats your highest elo?


----------



## Sajin (Dec 17, 2012)

1596

I was pretty much trash tier (1200-1400) up until I started playing Malzahar this season.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Didn't take you long to reach that elo. Its only been pre-season for like what, 3 weeks now? 

I wish I could make an improvement that fast like how you are rising in elo.

I'm going to do this project where I play mostly Riven, Irelia, Lee Sin, Janna and Zed in whatever their respective roles may be. The goal is to get as much as wins and improve myself as a player with them. Also, I want to be able to get enough IP so I can buy an extra rune page and more runes in general.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm starting to duo with Sajin now too, not sure if it'll be a consistent thing, but hey, we might just both break 1600 together.

And if I can get platinum then sweet then I can set my unrealistic expectations on diamond.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 17, 2012)

Tbh it was a combination of being lucky and finding a champion I have good synergy with. S2 I did all I could to reach gold but failed after like 200 ranked games, I don't think I suddenly became a better player by such a large margin.

I think if I played something other than ap mid I'd have trouble getting past 1400 still.


----------



## Didi (Dec 17, 2012)

WAD you fucking cunt duo with me again sometime, don't think we ever did bad in ranked together iirc


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Ace agreed to having me as a duo partner.

I just have to improve so I can catch up to him and effectively play any role I may take or be given/left with.

So I'm always trying to play with him nowadays so we can practice.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Tbh it was a combination of being lucky and finding a champion I have good synergy with. S2 I did all I could to reach gold but failed after like 200 ranked games, I don't think I suddenly became a better player by such a large margin.
> 
> I think if I played something other than ap mid I'd have trouble getting past 1400 still.



How do you know when a particular champion suits you better than most?

Also, did you reach gold mainly by solo queue?


----------



## Sajin (Dec 17, 2012)

foreign said:


> How do you know when a particular champion suits you better than most?
> 
> Also, did you reach gold mainly by solo queue?



When I have a very good winrate/stats and generally enjoy playing said character. That's all there is to it.

And yes, other ways are premade 3v3 and 5v5 which I can't do because my NF friends are always at odds with each other.


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2012)

You can carry yourself to any elo with any champion if you've mastered it. Best Riven Na pretty much mastered Riven to be honest. That or you just have to be skilled. I'm not saying you're not 1450 material, I'm just telling you now to expect some rough times given the people in ranked.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes. Poppy and Riven can both carry you to high elo if you are plat/diamond level, you'll get there by spamming whichever character.

If your Poppy is around 1600 level, the same doesn't hold true.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2012)

You got to Gold only knowing how to AP mid?

Damn u lucky son. Matchmaking usually isnt so kind to ap mid only players.


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2012)

I still have to find a character I truly feel I can master when I decide to do ranked matches.

Still lvl 23 and only 100 wins under my belt, so I still have some way to go, but I like to use this experience from now until then preparing for it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, he pretty much dodges when he doesn't get AP mid. Exploiting that system np.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm lv 20 with like 90 wins.

Fuck with me Santi


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You can carry yourself to any elo with any champion if you've mastered it. Best Riven Na pretty much mastered Riven to be honest. That or you just have to be skilled. I'm not saying you're not 1450 material, I'm just telling you now to expect some rough times given the people in ranked.



Well I don't think I'm 1450 material. 

About 2 weeks ago Darth said I was 1100 at my best. I don't think I've improved that much. I would like to say that I'm at least 1200-1300 elo. I definitely do think I can compete on the level of some silver ranked players but I'll never actually know until I start. I can only improve.

Had a really bad game with Darth earlier today. I think her kit is impressive but with Nami I feel that she is too aggressive for me to be paired with just any adc and sync well instantly.


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2012)

Dude, foreign, Duo Q is 10x easier than solo queue. If you duo queue only I guarantee your elo will be 100+ higher than it would be if you solo'd. I've yet to ever lose a duo Q game. Ever. Granted, I only played about 12 but my friend is about 1600, so we got matched with 1500's when we played.

Skill difference? Hardly any different from 1300. Only difference was people at 1500+ elo think they are pro because 1500.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

Nami is fantastic with any naturally aggressive ADs, but what gets people mixed up is they play her wrong. Your AD doesn't play off you, you play off them. She's essentially play a lot like Janna. Your AD forces trades/pokes and you give him the AA steroid and heal him up/poke with the wave while he's doing so. If they over-commit then you can lock them up with your Q. Then your ult can be used for engage/disengage situationally.

Basically the biggest problems Nami's make is that they try to to harass with Q and hope that their AD is gonna be able to follow up. But by the time they can follow up the AD is already coming out of the CC and could potentially trade if they want to.

It's best to wait for the ADs to already start trading and then interrupt the AA war with a Q. At the very least their AD will dodge but be interrupted in their attacks while your AD is still fighting.

Basically, think of her Q as Janna's Q.


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember when Graves used to take a dump on everyone bot lane. I mean, he's still taking dumps on kids, but now you have to put some effort into it. When his atck speed wasn't nerfed and when his buckshot took off half health without having to hit all three bullets. Good times. Good fucking times.


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2012)

WAD said:


> Nami is fantastic with any naturally aggressive ADs, but what gets people mixed up is they play her wrong. Your AD doesn't play off you, you play off them. She's essentially play a lot like Janna. Your AD forces trades/pokes and you give him the AA steroid and heal him up/poke with the wave while he's doing so. If they over-commit then you can lock them up with your Q. Then your ult can be used for engage/disengage situationally.
> 
> Basically the biggest problems Nami's make is that they try to to harass with Q and hope that their AD is gonna be able to follow up. But by the time they can follow up the AD is already coming out of the CC and could potentially trade if they want to.
> 
> ...



I respectfully disagree with this. I mean Nami's kit is just built to make plays. Landing a Q means free harrass for your adc while your W is pretty much an invitation to your adc to poke. Your ult is also one of the best initiations in the game and as  gener rule of thumb you never want your adc to initiate  ever as the initiator is always the one at the highest amount of risk and exposure and that is not how you sucessfully play as an adc. 


♠Ace♠ said:


> I remember when Graves used to take a dump on everyone bot lane. I mean, he's still taking dumps on kids, but now you have to put some effort into it. When his atck speed wasn't nerfed and when his buckshot took off half health without having to hit all three bullets. Good times. Good fucking times.


Like hell those were good times. Release Graves/Vayne/MF were nightmares.


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2012)

As odd as it sounds and extremely out of LoL tradition, I've been playing Rengar bot recently and have just been tearing shit apart. Rengar imo is too squishy now to be able to trade with most top laners (especially if they start to build health/armor first) early game, even if you QQ Burst Twice from using your ulti. So I decided to go bot where most carries almost never build armor/health, and I've dominated and snowballed more than I've ever had on top, and completely shut down the enemy carry while doing so. I've also been winning more matches.

Sadly, most players in higher elos are far too stubborn and narrow minded to allow me to bot, and say it isn't viable at all despite not even trying it.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 17, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Dude, foreign, Duo Q is 10x easier than solo queue. If you duo queue only I guarantee your elo will be 100+ higher than it would be if you solo'd. I've yet to ever lose a duo Q game. Ever. Granted, I only played about 12 but my friend is about 1600, so we got matched with 1500's when we played.
> 
> Skill difference? Hardly any different from 1300. Only difference was people at 1500+ elo think they are pro because 1500.



Well, when we duo q we better be on mic.  

Also, up for some games tonight?



WAD said:


> Nami is fantastic with any naturally aggressive ADs, but what gets people mixed up is they play her wrong. Your AD doesn't play off you, you play off them. She's essentially play a lot like Janna. Your AD forces trades/pokes and you give him the AA steroid and heal him up/poke with the wave while he's doing so. If they over-commit then you can lock them up with your Q. Then your ult can be used for engage/disengage situationally.
> 
> *Basically the biggest problems Nami's make is that they try to to harass with Q and hope that their AD is gonna be able to follow up. But by the time they can follow up the AD is already coming out of the CC and could potentially trade if they want to.*
> 
> ...



Your bold is my case most of the time. I prefer to play Nami with another player whose style I'm familiar with and whom I can trust to follow up or someone who I can stick to and try my best to follow up with results.

And if Janna is like Nami, then lol for me. I bought Janna today. :<



Darth said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. I mean Nami's kit is just built to make plays. Landing a Q means free harrass for your adc while your W is pretty much an invitation to your adc to poke. Your ult is also one of the best initiations in the game and as  gener rule of thumb you never want your adc to initiate  ever as the initiator is always the one at the highest amount of risk and exposure and that is not how you sucessfully play as an adc.
> Like hell those were good times. Release Graves/Vayne/MF were nightmares.



I agree with this as well but WAD hit my issue with Nami right on the dot. If I practice her, I would sooner do it with a friend who can adc rather than a random dude in draft/solo q.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 17, 2012)

I can kick ass even when sick as fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

Think I'm going to start carrying solo queue with Homeguard/Teleport Top Lane Kennen.

Best initiator in game.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 17, 2012)

Akali pentas are easymode.



I still have to get one with her smh

Also, after playing my first game with Eve after her rework I can say she's faceroll. Even compared to Garen. All I did was mash three buttons repeatedly for a 16-5 score


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 17, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Akali pentas are easymode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penta with Fiora and not get melted in 0.5 seconds


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2012)

76 minute game.

Tried to carry as Riven and almost succeeded had our Blitz not been trolling for more than half of the time. I completely forgot to report him because in a way the game was satisfying but its always disappointing to lose. 5 losses in a row, wow.

My quest to improve W/L ratio just keeps getting harder and harder and more often than not its not really through mistakes of my own (I make mistakes but not game changing negatively) And I constantly find myself having to tell our support to ward the camps. Its so annoying having to do so.

Its just depressing for me that I may never be able to carry myself out of negative before I start ranked. Like, I don't even want to start ranked until I drag myself out of that negative ratio. Like, I'm down by 53. 53 wins to get myself into positive. Such a daunting task.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2012)

Just played my first actual TF game in about a month, despite rocking this avatar. I just haven't been in a mid mood recently, or not able to get it if I am feeling particularly inclined towards it

Felt pretty good. It was just a normals, so that might discredit my play some though like I've said - my normal ELO is really high. People often play better in my normal games than my ranked games, when the game is actually even like this one was. 

I banned out Pantheon/Talon/Shen and ended up having to deal with a Lee mid. I actually don't have a whole lot of experience vs. him as an AP, and prior to this game, 0 on TF. But I've played Lee a fair amount so I know what to expect and his rhythm. He actually killed me at Lvl 5 due to a miscalculation of damage on my part (his shield came back up for ignite zzz.) So after that I knew there was no chance of fucking with him in lane. So I played the typical TF game - push and gank. It worked out quite well. Ultimately he had only a one-kill advantage (he got a few kills by roaming too), but I outfarmed him, had more map presence (more takedowns and I eventually passed him in kills after both our towers were down), and I took his mid like 7 minutes before he took mine.

Their team was actually AD intensive (naturally being Lee Mid, but they had Nasus/Malphite/Ezreal/Soraka). Felt weird rushing ninja tabi and Hourglass. But hey, it worked.

Though that reminds me, Soraka saved like three people with her ult I had pretty much executed 

And also I pulled a mini-Misaya with Hourglass 

All in all, I'm glad to see that I didn't lose any edge with TF and performed well under unfamiliar circumstances, my overall play and decision making was spot on. My ults were on point both for ganking and for map control, and my card locking was perfect and instantaneous (except ONCE I locked a blue by accident and Soraka got away with a heal sigh sigh)


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 18, 2012)

My carry backpack has grown quite big this past weekend.

I think it's time to start ranks again. Haven't touched a rank game since the start of this patch. Been trying to get used to the new items and changes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh wait there's TWO people with Lux sets.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2012)

WAD said:


> Just played my first actual TF game in about a month, despite rocking this avatar. I just haven't been in a mid mood recently, or not able to get it if I am feeling particularly inclined towards it
> 
> Felt pretty good. It was just a normals, so that might discredit my play some though like I've said - my normal ELO is really high. People often play better in my normal games than my ranked games, when the game is actually even like this one was.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _implying_ 



aiyanah didn't drag your normal elo down


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe he did but some of the plays from Ez/Lee/Soraka and to an extent Nasus (mostly in lane not so much in teamfights) were pretty much on point.

I just happened to be better


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2012)

strawhat clearly has the better set.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 18, 2012)

The other day i had a really fun game.
I chose Rengar and asked to go top, and 2 others wanted to go top as well, so we all said fuck it, we are all going mid, push to win.
We went mid all right, but just for the invade and thus the FB. I decided to roam all the time, and it worked. I helped Jax counter jungle and/or kill the enemy jungler. We ganked together. Finished with 1-1-12, and 19 CS.
I wanna have one of these games again.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 18, 2012)

Random games are the best. Every normal game I would try to make people do random games.

Use to win all support/all ad/all ap/all smite/all invisible games with random people by just hyping them up. Would lose some, but no one ever cared as it made the game ten times more fun for each side.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, went 15/1/11 with Riven yesterday. First time I've carried a game this well, normally I just give all the kills to our jungler in the beginning or whoever I fight with later on in the game.

Feels good man, especially when the entire enemy team commended me and Gangplank and said that it was scary to see us in a teamfight because every time we arrived in a team fight or gank they just died.

Best moment was when they all decided to push mid, killing our Teemo and Annie in the process. I had already taken their Blue, then I saw our Gangplank had just ported back to base, so they would engage in our inner mid turret. I basically ran down mid, took out Shen and Nami who were straggling in the back, saw them turn around because Gang and Ashe held the turret, then made them walk right into my W > Wind Slash ult. Gang got a triple kill immediately after that lol.

I have to say though, the team was great. Definitely kudos to them.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2012)

WAD said:


> Just played my first actual TF game in about a month, despite rocking this avatar. I just haven't been in a mid mood recently, or not able to get it if I am feeling particularly inclined towards it
> 
> Felt pretty good. It was just a normals, so that might discredit my play some though like I've said - my normal ELO is really high. People often play better in my normal games than my ranked games, when the game is actually even like this one was.
> 
> ...



Wat de-

You are almost 400+ positive in your W/L ratio.

I'm so jelly.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2012)

wft WAD why do you play this game so much. 

I'm only like 200 positive so good for you.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Im 1.5k wins 1.2k loses

I surrender alot.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 18, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Random games are the best. Every normal game I would try to make people do random games.
> 
> Use to win all support/all ad/all ap/all smite/all invisible games with random people by just hyping them up. Would lose some, but no one ever cared as it made the game ten times more fun for each side.



Unfortunately this time people were all like "hell yeah lets all go mid push to win" and changed back at the last second.

Pussies


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 18, 2012)

foreign said:


> Wat de-
> 
> You are almost 400+ positive in your W/L ratio.
> 
> I'm so jelly.



Before I hit the 100's early in my career I had a 2:1 ratio.

Then I basically maintained 1.5:1 up to the 100's.

Now it's whateverz



Darth said:


> wft WAD why do you play this game so much.
> 
> I'm only like 200 positive so good for you.



Cause it's fun!



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Im 1.5k wins 1.2k loses
> 
> I surrender alot.



SMH.

Never retreat.

Never surrender.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 18, 2012)

Psychologically, I'm a bad player at this game. I can keep my cool but if I have a bad run, then I can explode at any time.

I really do not want to start ranked without having my W/L ratio into the positive. For me, its like a must have. I won't be able to get past it mentally if its kept in the negative. I'm trying to carry in less than hopeful games but what happens when the team continues to throw or believe they can't win? How can I set up plays to turn a bad situation around? These are the things that elude me, that I would love answers to.

I take every game that I play seriously and if I have to deal with a stupid team comp, for instance a Riven and Akali bot, then so be it. If you have enough confidence that you can do well, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt but if you screw up or can't even play according to the circumstance, then I will blow hot steam on you because not only are you wasting my time, but the other players' time as well with something as ridiculous as that. 

I generally dislike dodging games because it really takes away from the pumped up feeling that I have when going into a game because I always look to win, plus it wastes my time but why should anyone have to dodge a game because a player wants to mess it up for the rest? I can't see Riot fixing this issue without putting some serious constraints on the game which in the end will only take away from it but still... Its frustrating having to deal with a player who only plays to screw it up for someone else.

No matter how much thinking, practice (yes, I joined the SS and met an 1800 elo player who practices with me on my top lane mechanics and match ups. In just a couple of scrims I learned alot from him, especially on trading with an enemy and farming.) or self analyzing I do, in the end it always seems its for naught. I keep getting the shitty end of the stick. I'm at a lost at what to do now.

I'm almost scared of playing another game because I'll only screw up even more and/or be paired with people who enjoy doing stupid shit just for the giggles, wasting my time and others as well.

/bitching

EDIT: Another thing to is that I can do well, but be put in a team who isn't doing as well and I'm not good enough to help, YET I can be put in a team who can hold their own weight at least or be doing extremely but then I just fall short and can completely suck that game and ruin it for my teammates. My consistency is terrible. I'm so weak mentally at this game.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2012)

Just lighten up man. Dont let the losses bother you so much and keep playing your best. Dont give up, encourage your teammates, exploit mistakes and keep trying to win. the one thing that will consistently set you back is rage and anger. Getting mad at losing one game will make you more prone to get mad at losing another. 

I might sound like a broken record at this point but you need to relax. If you ever play on skype with me you'll notice that I often laugh and shrug off the team's mistakes and Im usually pretty composed. Its easier to make sound judgements and good calls when you're composed instead of brimming with anger and resentment.

In the immortal words of Lux, "Stay Positive!".


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 18, 2012)

ok fuck this client, i need help

at least once a day, this happens when he game loads



it will load, but it stays in that spot

is there a known way to stop this or is just shitty client


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 18, 2012)

^ It happens to everyone, shitty client. Just alt tab and then tab back in.

In regards to raging in games, mute button is your best friend. I use it a lot in ranks especially and just rely on pings. Also music, lots of music lol.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2012)

Foreign, you care way too much.

I mean, I know how you feel, I'm really competitive as well and want to win really bad. But I don't let it get to me nearly as bad you seem to do.


Just relax for a bit man.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Just lighten up man. Dont let the losses bother you so much and keep playing your best. Dont give up, encourage your teammates, exploit mistakes and keep trying to win. the one thing that will consistently set you back is rage and anger. Getting mad at losing one game will make you more prone to get mad at losing another.
> 
> I might sound like a broken record at this point but you need to relax. If you ever play on skype with me you'll notice that I often laugh and shrug off the team's mistakes and Im usually pretty composed. Its easier to make sound judgements and good calls when you're composed instead of brimming with anger and resentment.
> 
> In the immortal words of Lux, "Stay Positive!".



Thanks. Staying positive in this game seems to be a hard thing for me to do. 



Didi said:


> Foreign, you care way too much.
> 
> I mean, I know how you feel, I'm really competitive as well and want to win really bad. But I don't let it get to me nearly as bad you seem to do.
> 
> ...



One of the reasons I'm really competitive is that I have 2 friends who play it, one of which introduced me to the game. Claims he doesn't want to play with me anymore because I'm not flexible (I usually prefer to get top lane more often than not. If I can't I usually just fill) and thinks I'm too nooby and rarely ever gives me credit. Like that one game where I carried as Irelia, he was like that their top lane sucked which wasn't true and even more than that he was much more experienced player than I was. And I find it really retarded that he thinks like that because more often than not, you either win or lose a lane because you outplay them rather than they just sucked. But he was like "good job I guess." I told him I didn't need his praise because if thats the way how he is gonna act he might as well suck it. So presumptious, acts like a snobby asshole and it pisses me off. They are really judgemental of me though and I love and hate to try to prove them wrong. In a way, it just takes away from the fun of the game.

But yeah, even though I feel this way and it may be a part of why I take my losses so hard because I want to prove to them I can play the game I still don't do much about it. Sometimes I feel just clearing my friend's list altogether might help but then you might be lucky and find people who aren't judgemental assholes anyway, like Darth. I can do really bad one game and he is like 'lol k cool, lets try again' and I really appreciate that about him. Same with Ace or anyone I met on this forum and play with. I mean, Jiyeon, Santi and Genome may not think so but I tend to have a bit more fun playing with them as a group though I still rage in the end if we lose. -_-' Its something I'm gonna have to work on.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Vi log in music! Oh RIOT!, you spoil us too much.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 19, 2012)

your rages are the best part about playing with you lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 19, 2012)

lol foreign rages when he plays? i couldnt tell since i was carrying him the few times we played :ho!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, you NA folk


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2012)

NA people so silly


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Vi log in music! Oh RIOT!, you spoil us too much.



Oh sweet holy mother of jebus. 0_0




Lord Genome said:


> your rages are the best part about playing with you lol



<3



Violent By Design said:


> lol foreign rages when he plays? i couldnt tell since i was carrying him the few times we played :ho!!



You won't have to carry me as much now though if we play again. I


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> Oh, you NA folk





Didi said:


> NA people so silly



psssh.

I bet EU folk rage all the time. After all, I heard it were the Europeans that invented swear words. :ho


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2012)

Most of the rage coming on the server i play on is from Polish people. Honestly, they curse you in Polish, English, doesn't matter. They are much more unbearable compared to the Russians, Greeks, Romanians, etc.

My rage is usually "Why would you ever fucking go there when they just passed the ward and all of us pinged you to go back". Almost never actual curse words.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

I love the way they rotate free champs, really helps give new players like me an idea of what to expect with different champs and teaches you how to play them!

Been trying out Lux at the moment, had so much fun that I just had to get her. The way that you have to aim everything takes a little getting used to, but it's easy enough!

Where do you go to find out the free ones in advance? I would like to try out Karma, but don't want to buy before I try, yanno?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Vi log in music! Oh RIOT!, you spoil us too much.





Oh I like this song.

Also, regards to raging EU side - It's rare I see it, and if people rage and swear then they usually do it in their native language so no one else understands. From what I've gathered, anyway.

Maybe it's as I'm not max level yet. The ragers and quitters are usually the ones who have level 30 accounts and are playing on a new one, getting angry as people are new to the game at lower levels and obviously don't know everything.

Also, I never agree to a surrender. The majority of the time, when people want to surrender on my team, we end up winning, so.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 19, 2012)

Chausie said:


> I love the way they rotate free champs, really helps give new players like me an idea of what to expect with different champs and teaches you how to play them!
> 
> Been trying out Lux at the moment, had so much fun that I just had to get her. The way that you have to aim everything takes a little getting used to, but it's easy enough!
> 
> Where do you go to find out the free ones in advance? I would like to try out Karma, but don't want to buy before I try, yanno?


i dont believe you know ahead of time until the day it happens


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i dont believe you know ahead of time until the day it happens



That's a shame. Will prob be quite a while till I can afford her anyway, so hopefully she'll come up before then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Free Week Karma is like on some kind of lunar eclipse cycle or something.

She's great though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 19, 2012)

the one thing i heard about karma is that since no one uses her, no one knows what her abilites are and just get confused when playing against her


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 19, 2012)

Chausie said:


> I love the way they rotate free champs, really helps give new players like me an idea of what to expect with different champs and teaches you how to play them!
> 
> Been trying out Lux at the moment, had so much fun that I just had to get her. The way that you have to aim everything takes a little getting used to, but it's easy enough!
> 
> Where do you go to find out the free ones in advance? I would like to try out Karma, but don't want to buy before I try, yanno?



I agree, at least this way we get try them all out at least once before buying them. 

I like this week's rotation better than last week's though. Last week the only champs I really liked were Vlad and Urgot. This week I love using Soraka, Lux, Dr. Mundo and Cho'gath. I didn't really dig Irelia or Teemo, but maybe I just need to get used to them.

Only time I agreed to surrender was when it was 3v5 and had a record of 0/12/0. I raged so hard then


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> Free Week Karma is like on some kind of lunar eclipse cycle or something.
> 
> She's great though.





Lord Genome said:


> the one thing i heard about karma is that since no one uses her, no one knows what her abilites are and just get confused when playing against her



Just played against her. Was a bit confusing at first but I had a well informed support with me so it wasn't hard. Plus I'm playing with Darth and in a way I just can't help but have more fun with him win or lose. 

Winning with him is more fun though, just saying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 19, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> the one thing i heard about karma is that since no one uses her, no one knows what her abilites are and just get confused when playing against her



it is her greatest strength :ho. such an enigma.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 19, 2012)

Eve and Twitch are fuuucking OP now that oracle doesn't last. Fuuucking goodness especially Eve.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

I can tell you about Karma. I've played her quite a bit actually.

She's best in the following positions:

Mid vs. Melee AP (Evelynn, Kat, Diana - She'll beat em all with access to blue buff) 
Top lane vs. Melee oriented champions
Support as an Anti-Kill Lane (Blitz most notably)
Mid vs. Everything else (sucks)

The reason that she's hard to fit into the meta is because as an AP mid, she doesn't do well vs. enough lanes, and she needs farm to to be an effective support as it is all dependent on her spells being useful as she doesn't have any inherent CC that she can use well under a 0-CS basis. So she basically HAS to be ahead in bottom lane or else she will suck hard too.

But you see the theme here? She STOMPS melee. Reason being is her mantra-charged shield. Shields for an amount but causes damage in an area around it. This is how you HARD deny people who need to last hit minions for creeps. Shields are the quintessential counter to burst, much like a heavy sustain lane is very much the counter to a poke lane. So she can not only mitigate significant burst damage with her shield - but also punish anyone in the proximity around the recipient of the shield user. 

It's that reason why she is sleeper OP vs. Blitzcrank. He hooks your AD (or yourself but better your AD, preferably one who can escape reasonably quickly after as to not take TOO much damage from being dispositioned) And you mantra shield blast the Blitzcrank, mitigating most of the damage you'll take from that combo as well as chunking that Blitzcrank - I guarantee you'll win the trade. Not to mention that Blitzcrank isn't known for carrying many potions or having much health regen in early laning...he doesn't expect people to hit him. People are often times too focused on locking down the AD for a kill but if the support provides ample opportunity to be worn down through attrition (remember mantra waves will heal) or even be bursted down then fuck it baylife, why not?

It's why she's not good as a conventional support bot for most other lanes, because consider something classic like Ashe/Soraka or Ezreal/Sona or Caitlyn/Janna or whatever:  How often will they be close range to your AD carry? Karma's niche, the thing that defines her as special in my opinion is a shield that does damage, and it is wasted when no one's in range of it. Same reason she won't do so well vs. some ranged AP mids, because they're not going to be hit by it unless Karma is positioning herself into range which can have very dangerous drawbacks. Her spell cast ranges are ultimately kind of short.

I actually played a game recently in my Last 10, so I can tell you what I built. Sadly, I don't remember the teamcomp on either side much but I can give you a thought process as to why I probably built it:

DFG/Abyssal Scepter/Athene's/Death Cap/Sorcerer's Shoes/Void Staff.

I feel like the enemy team might have been somewhat magic reliant or their AP was fed or something, thus why I had two MR items with Abyssal/Athene's. But I definitely remember getting Athene's first for generic MR, good AP, mana regen (if you wanna play her efficiently you gotta spam, spam, spam.) and most importantly - CDR. Karma needs as much CDR as fast as possible and to cap it as quickly as possible. The only reason I had DFG AND Athene's is because this put me at the cap pretty much since I wasn't getting blue.

Though actually, I was the AP mid that game so I was "privileged" to it but the first two times I got it I died within like one minute of having the buff, so I had a fit and said "Fuck this, this shit is cursed this game "

I feel like you need some MR to survive AP burst in the midst of a fray because the reality is playing Karma is going to put you up close and personal a la Vlad. Armor is not as much as a concern since you're GENERALLY looking to shield burst someone who is taking probably the most AD damage, and preferably melee so. Eh, I went 18/9/15 this game and I remember that even though I had a Legendary spree and got a triple, I didn't  feel like I was carrying hard (though I did), so that lack of fulfillment is probably another reason people don't play her - you just don't feel like a bawss. 

But she is EXTREMELY effective if you know when she can come into play, and I do happen to understand the synergy of her abilities.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Eve and Twitch are fuuucking OP now that oracle doesn't last. Fuuucking goodness especially Eve.



Nah, man. Peeps just don't know how to counter-play Eve.

Other than pink wards whose value have gone up tremendously with the Oracle's nerf, these are some ways you shut her down.

1. Send duo mid. Can be AP/whatever (AP/AP even!) or even your bot lane. Eve's not gonna have that easy of a time farming being melee and Pre-6 not a considerable damage threat, you can probably get that tower down and work on a push strat.

2. Twisted Fate (ultimate reveals her sneaky shenanigans) / Mordekaiser (Pushes so hard she can't afford to roam, can't farm because of him denying melee, can't all-in him because of that shield). / Ryze/Swain (General fuck you melee AP champs).

3. Talon/Panth/Lee mid if you really wanna be cheddar.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2012)

I refuse to play league until Vi is released god damn it


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 19, 2012)

It's these korean Eves man...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Who were your mid lanes when they went vs. Eve.

That's all I need to know whether Eve succeeded or not lol


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> I can tell you about Karma. I've played her quite a bit actually.....
> [insert bloody loong post here]



Wow, ty for the write up one what she's like! Really makes her even more interesting

I tend to play support more than anything, would you suggest I leave her for now, or save up to get her anyway? If you rarely see her at level 30, I'm guessing you'll see her even less at my level, so I would for sure have the element of surprise on my side.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Definitely dude, if you want to play her - then play her. What you say about the element of surprise is true and the "meta" hardly matters in solo queue much less sub-Level 30 normal games. 

People will perform best on champions they like playing. Even if it's unconventional.


----------



## αce (Dec 19, 2012)

twitch is underrated
that damage is just retarded


----------



## αce (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign rage is awesome
just sit back and listen


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> foreign rage is awesome
> just sit back and listen



its okay.

i release all the rage deep within all of your souls and bear the pain that comes with it. the deep sadness and disappointment of losing. but i shall rise again, i shall.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign have I not told you to chillax like a thousand times? 

So played one ranked game today. A friend of mine was one win away from gold so he ake me to duo with him. We queue up and SURPRISE a friend of ours who hit 2100 elo last season is on the other te playing jungle Hecarim. Mind you he was also at the lan cafe we were at so the whole place blew the fuck up when they found out. Pretty much all three pc's involved had an audience of like six people around each. More pressure I have not felt. 

So im playing Riven top vs a Garen who was pretty meh. What does my asshole friend playing hec do? Camps the fuck out of me ALL DAY. Needless to say I avoided getting first blooded at lvl 2. They then 3 man ganked me at lvl 4 with their mid and I turned it around and first bloode the hec and still got away. The amount of shouting in th lan when that happened was unbelievable. 

After that I got camped super hard and got dived like every other wave but I held on and mnaged to score a bunch of kills while retaining a cs lead. Garen was dumb as he built brutalizer and immediately after rushed Guardian Angel.  Because hec was exclusively camping top, our jungler helped our bot lane ddominate and we geot every drag and at one point we had five turrets to zero. 

Ended up winning the game and getting my friend to Gold. While laughing at my other friend for exclusively camping me and failing anyway. 

The odd of us getting queued together. I mean wow. I love when shit like that happens.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> foreign have I not told you to chillax like a thousand times?



I haven't raged since yesterday mate. I'm just poking fun at the fact. Makes no sense not being a sport about it as I understand it can be amusing for others.

I await the day when I play in a full team and we are on Skype and we have such a good game that chatter will be constant and almost every moment will be tense and exciting.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Vi log in music! Oh RIOT!, you spoil us too much.



This is up there with the Diana login music and the Lunar Revel music. First good rock one too as the Draven login was fucking annoying as hell. 



foreign said:


> I haven't raged since yesterday mate. I'm just poking fun at the fact. Makes no sense not being a sport about it as I understand it can be amusing for others.
> 
> I await the day when I play in a full team and we are on Skype and we have such a good game that chatter will be constant and almost every moment will be tense and exciting.



Those are always the most fun games.

Dude if you go into one of the chat rooms you'll probably find four people willing to queue with you in skype or Vent. 

Or you could always join a clan!


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> *I haven't raged since yesterday mate.* I'm just poking fun at the fact. Makes no sense not being a sport about it as I understand it can be amusing for others.
> 
> I await the day when I play in a full team and we are on Skype and we have such a good game that chatter will be constant and almost every moment will be tense and exciting.



 this made me laugh too hard.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> I haven't raged since yesterday mate. I'm just poking fun at the fact. Makes no sense not being a sport about it as I understand it can be amusing for others.
> 
> I await the day when I play in a full team and we are on Skype and we have such a good game that chatter will be constant and almost every moment will be tense and exciting.



I have had a full premade match with everyone being on Skype, however due to certain circumstances it was doomed to be not fun at all.

However, when i had a match with 2 other friends we laughed our ass off. Juking the hell and back of an enemy before finally dying the MOMENT they come, going with 1000 MS speed Hecarim at the poor little Teemo, etc.
Fun times.



Darth said:


> Or you could always join a clan!



"ELO Doesn't matter to us but we will pretty much put you last on our list of people that need to be tested"


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

gogeta said:
			
		

> "ELO Doesn't matter to us but we will pretty much put you last on our list of people that need to be tested"



yeah well screw those guys!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> This is up there with the Diana login music and the Lunar Revel music. First good rock one too as the Draven login was fucking annoying as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vi's log in music is pretty dope. 

How do I join a clan on LoL? lol

And I just wrote a couple things on Notepad to say to a couple friends of mine who think they are 2 pro for me. One of them even used the excuse that he doesn't wanna play with me for a bit because I dodged a blind match with him. He seems to think I dodged it because I called top but someone autolocked Rengar. The funny thing is I called top but chose no champion  They think I'm not a flexible player.

>Darth, a gold ranked player as opposed to their non-ranked asses
>Not nearly as much as an asshole as they are. Cool, not arrogant and always encouraging.
>Plays adc quite comfortably with him.

And I'm not flexible, lol. The bullshit I have to endure from them is sad. You are perhaps wondering why I just don't delete them. I've known for almost 4 years so nah. I'll try to fix their stupid way of thinking.



Chocochip said:


> this made me laugh too hard.



Gotta admit, when I saw your post and pondered on it for a moment, I started to laugh as well, haha.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2012)

ARpen on Riven, Darius, Jayce, Yorick?

AD Casters in general?

EDIT : I meant Rune page.
Full ARPen vs Full AD Page. Exclude last hitting problems.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Vi is out! I can't get past the log in screen, music too good.... and dat hip motion


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Vi is out! D:


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> ARpen on Riven, Darius, Jayce, Yorick?
> 
> AD Casters in general?
> 
> ...



I use Riven with AD runes, Ar runes and MG runes.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> ARpen on Riven, Darius, Jayce, Yorick?
> 
> AD Casters in general?
> 
> ...



imo Riven scales too damn good with AD to not run it


on the others ArmPen is a good option


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> ARpen on Riven, Darius, Jayce, Yorick?
> 
> AD Casters in general?
> 
> ...


Riven and Darius use AD rune for sure, Riven just scales waaay to well with AD. Darius E provides enough ArP and his Ult is true damage. Jayce can go both ways, ArP if you like poking or AD for everything else. I know nothing on Yorick.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2012)

Didi said:


> imo Riven scales too damn good with AD to not run it
> 
> 
> on the others ArmPen is a good option



I am asking this because Bruisers are generally only good early game - and ArPen kinda focuses later in the game.
I've read that with the preseason patch ArPen became really good so it's much better using those instead of AD



StrawHatCrew said:


> Riven and Darius use AD rune for sure, Riven just scales waaay to well with AD. Darius E provides enough ArP and his Ult is true damage. Jayce can go both ways, ArP if you like poking or AD for everything else. I know nothing on Yorick.



His E does provide a lot of ArPen, but with the changes on ArPen it's even more beneficial building it on him.
I would imagine ArPen + CDR would be absolutely godlike on Darius.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> Vi's log in music is pretty dope.
> 
> How do I join a clan on LoL? lol
> 
> ...


lol dude you mind not complimenting that much? I appreciate that you enjoy playing with me but Im pretty much just your average guy on the internet. I just feel like playing to have fun an win at the same time. And from what Ive seen of you, you hold top lane relatively well and you can play both suppport and adc passably well. Knowing how to play three roles at 200'ish wins is pretty impressive. Nobody should have expected you to even master one role at this point. So from what I've seen of you, you're playing well.


Gogeta said:


> ARpen on Riven, Darius, Jayce, Yorick?
> 
> AD Casters in general?
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

I love using full armor pen on ad bruisers top as with runes and masteries you get 25 flat armor pen which scales  wonderfully once you get your Black Cleaver and Ghostblade. AD Assassins though I generakly use flat AD or a mix as you usually want consistent burst damage at all points in the game.  And armor pen doesnt really scale until midgame'ish.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> lol dude you mind not complimenting that much? I appreciate that you enjoy playing with me but Im pretty much just your average guy on the internet. I just feel like playing to have fun an win at the same time. And from what Ive seen of you, you hold top lane relatively well and you can play both suppport and adc passably well. Knowing how to play three roles at 200'ish wins is pretty impressive. Nobody should have expected you to even master one role at this point. So from what I've seen of you, you're playing well.



Well, you should know that I'm no kiss ass. I don't know if you remember when I first joined NF and I endured the might of Cyphon and LB in one particular thread. I just tell it how it is.

I'll make sure that my gift that I sent you a couple hours ago is the last time I thank you for the week. 

And thanks man, I appreciate that. I'm particularly glad to see that you noted my top lane as the one I'm the best at.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the answer i was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay, I said before that I don't meet many ragers, well! just did, someone who spent the game properly complaining about me, as I had 0 kills and some deaths(About the same amount as him), when I was playing lux as support(A fair amount of assists, still).He then proceeded to go on about how pro he is as he has a main account with 1.5k elo, and complained about where I was putting wards too. He himself of course refusing to buy wards.

I proceeded to laugh at him, whole heartedly. 

Though he did say English wasn't his first language, so perhaps he came across a whole lot more hostile than he meant to? Though I'm unsure if 'Lux please leave' can be mistranslated from anything nicer.

Do people often get like that in the level 30 games?


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> That's the answer i was looking for. Thanks.


No prob bro. 


foreign said:


> Well, you should know that I'm no kiss ass. I don't know if you remember when I first joined NF and I endured the might of Cyphon and LB in one particular thread. I just tell it how it is.
> 
> I'll make sure that my gift that I sent you a couple hours ago is the last time I thank you for the week.
> 
> And thanks man, I appreciate that. I'm particularly glad to see that you noted my top lane as the one I'm the best at.


Oh you. 


Chausie said:


> Okay, I said before that I don't meet many ragers, well! just did, someone who spent the game properly complaining about me, as I had 0 kills and some deaths(About the same amount as him), when I was playing lux as support(A fair amount of assists, still).He then proceeded to go on about how pro he is as he has a main account with 1.5k elo, and complained about where I was putting wards too. He himself of course refusing to buy wards.
> 
> I proceeded to laugh at him, whole heartedly.
> 
> ...



eh. If I said yes?

I mean, one out of maybe ten normals have a pretty bad troll like that. But then again, my normal stats are pretty good. And I usually win my normals, so I don't generally have to worry about team mates bickering. 

Honestly? Just don't let it get to you. Sure there are going to be toxic players like that in the community. It's bound to happen wherever you go. Just shrug it off and keep playing. In case you didn't know, you can block people in game from the scoreboard. Hit tab in game and find the little message bubble to the right of their summoner name and champion stats. Click it and a red line will cross through the bubble and that user will be put on your ignore list and you won't be able to read his chat messages anymore. You'll still see his pings though. I find that if a player is particularly toxic, the ignore feature is the easiest way of solving the issue and moving on.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

All these lurkers up in here.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> All these lurkers up in here.



Well, you know what they say - 

Reading is knowledge and knowledge is power.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> No prob bro.
> 
> Oh you.
> 
> ...



Oh no, I wasn't paying attention to him, I just marvelled at the lengths he went to when it was clear he wasn't that great a player himself!

And I had no idea you could ignore in game, thanks for telling me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys might make me level my NA smurf to play with you sometime. Level 15 OP


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> You guys might make me level my NA smurf to play with you sometime. Level 15 OP



Even if as a good player, could a level 15 account have a good early game against a lvl 30 player with full rune set and masteries?

And what type of ping do you have living in Europe but playing on the NA server?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

I could probably outplay most Level 30s without any runes and half masteries.

And I'm NA but playing on EU servers. 150 ping.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

But yeah Darth.

You never said how you can join a clan in LoL.

So how do you do it?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> I could probably outplay most Level 30s without any runes and half masteries.
> 
> *And I'm NA but playing on EU servers.* 150 ping.



Why would you do that?

Is it more challenging playing on the EU server or something?

Either way your internet connection must be pretty good to only have 150 ping only.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2012)

Because all the fun players are on EU~


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

Made a support nidalee guide for shits and giggles. 

Mostly cause a friend of mine asked me to look him up a nid guide and I couldn't find any legit ones cause nobody really plays nid support.. >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> Why would you do that?
> 
> Is it more challenging playing on the EU server or something?
> 
> Either way your internet connection must be pretty good to only have 150 ping only.



Somebody that I used to know got me into EU.

And it is more challenging.

And it's not pretty good. I just happen to be on the East Coast so across the Atlantic is not so bad. Fellow NA pals who are situated in the D.C area/NY area have ~100 ping or so.



Didi said:


> Because all the fun players are on EU~



Whenever they actually play, that is.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> You guys might make me level my NA smurf to play with you sometime. Level 15 OP


I have a lvl 30 smurf with more champions than are on my main if you ever feel the need to play on NA. 

Just let me know if you're interested and I'll let you use it. 


foreign said:


> But yeah Darth.
> 
> You never said how you can join a clan in LoL.
> 
> So how do you do it?



There's a team and clan recruitment subforum on the League of legends forums. 

But mostly recruitment is done through word of mouth. Ask around, join the chat rooms, google LoL clans, etc.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Made a support nidalee guide for shits and giggles.
> 
> Mostly cause a friend of mine asked me to look him up a nid guide and I couldn't find any legit ones cause nobody really plays nid support.. >.>



I feel a second point in wealth or a point in awareness would be better than a point in scout, but for the rest, yeay, pretty decent guide /skimmed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:
			
		

> I have a lvl 30 smurf with more champions than are on my main if you ever feel the need to play on NA.



PM me on NF whenever you're gonna do a full premade or something, I'd be down for that. Also got Skype or whatever so you can holla @ me there.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

Didi said:


> I feel a second point in wealth or a point in awareness would be better than a point in scout, but for the rest, yeay, pretty decent guide /skimmed



well with my starting items i only use 500g so the extra point in wealth would just go to waste lvl 1.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2012)

Awareness can be pretty gamechanging though, on nid especially if you turn 6 earlier than your opponent you can all in pretty hard

And I just think Scout is a pretty shitty mastery~


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> Somebody that I used to know



[YOUTUBE]8UVNT4wvIGY[/YOUTUBE]

Also, I wouldn't say EU West solo queue is more challenging than NA to be honest. They're about even. 

I say this because the majority of my friends here in Beirut play on EU West and the ones that have reached Gold/Plat aren't really anything special compared to myself and other equally ranked players on the NA ladder.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, Darth. You and your NA tarding


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

Didi said:


> Awareness can be pretty gamechanging though, on nid especially if you turn 6 earlier than your opponent you can all in pretty hard
> 
> And I just think Scout is a pretty shitty mastery~



Eh, I think they buffed it to be a lot better than it was Season 2. The extra vision the mastery gives can be pretty nifty. 

But yeah, I see what you mean about the exp advantage.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought Zed he is pretty fun just wish he had a silence like Talon but then i guess he would be to overpowered.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Eh, I think they buffed it to be a lot better than it was Season 2. The extra vision the mastery gives can be pretty nifty.



Meh, maybe so, but I doubt most players could make good use of it. Obviously on a high or pro-level play it can be really nifty, but low level players won't be able to abuse the 5 sec bonus properly. I doubt they'd even notice it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I bought Zed he is pretty fun just wish he had a silence like Talon but then i guess he would be to overpowered.



Zed's far more overpowered than Talon IMO. His AD scaling is ridiculous. He's probably the strongest AD Assassin in the game at the moment in terms of sheer damage. 

Plus his jungle clear in Season 3 is insanely fast. 

I suspect we'll be seeing a lot of Zed in the tournament scene in Season 3. Play him now before he gets nerfed!


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> Oh, Darth. You and your NA tarding



lets be fair now, A region's solo queue ladder is a lot different than the top competitive teams from that region. 

I'm not comparing TSM to CLG.EU or anything. Just saying that both region's respective solo queue ladders are about equal in difficulty.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't think Zed is overpowered at all.

IMO, he is good where he is. You don't have basic mechanics down and you play him? Lol, you will be like wtf to do when you play with him.

You have basic mechanics down, know when to engage and if you can single out the carry, then gg. Kill him? Congrats, you are doing your job.

His ult has incredible burst if you follow it up. Zed is all about performing the combos and being able to position yourself to get the most out of his kit. When I first played Zed, I disliked him and I seriously considered to refund him but I watched Westrice play him, felt inspired to play him myself and I found it was so better from when I first started.

By that time I had improved my mechanics in solo laning and didn't max W first XD. I've won more matches with him then I have lost. He is fun to play with.

But its been said again and again that he is a high skill cap champion. I agree with this. Its because of the skill required to play him efficiently that I think he is not OP.

Darius however... now thats OP. -_-'


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> Somebody that I used to know got me into EU.
> 
> And it is more challenging.
> 
> ...



And only a level 15 smurf? 

Lets play sometime and skype it up. I usually enjoy skyping with members from NF, even before I started playing LoL with any of you.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

Im always torn between maxing E or Q first on Zed. E gives you more sustaine damage vs champions, but Q is just better and safer waveclear and poke. .

Depends on the matchup I suppose. Vs melee bruisers and mages Id max E but vs ranged mages and tops Id max Q.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> I don't think Zed is overpowered at all.
> 
> IMO, he is good where he is. You don't have basic mechanics down and you play him? Lol, you will be like wtf to do when you play with him.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.

Minus Darius being OP and all. smh



foreign said:


> And only a level 15 smurf?
> 
> Lets play sometime and skype it up. I usually enjoy skyping with members from NF, even before I started playing LoL with any of you.



Like I told Darth, next time you guys are premading feel free to PM me on NF or you can even add me on Skype.

I'd tell you my Skype name but I honestly forgot it how little I use it, its best to just give me yours in that instance once you've PM'd me to play.



Darth said:


> Im always torn between maxing E or Q first on Zed. E gives you more sustaine damage vs champions, but Q is just better and safer waveclear and poke. .
> 
> Depends on the matchup I suppose. Vs melee bruisers and mages Id max E but vs ranged mages and tops Id max Q.



Yeah, pretty much what you said. Find myself doing Q more often than not. But for jungling, always E - naturally.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Im always torn between maxing E or Q first on Zed. E gives you more sustaine damage vs champions, but Q is just better and safer waveclear and poke. .
> 
> Depends on the matchup I suppose. Vs melee bruisers and mages Id max E but vs ranged mages and tops Id max Q.



I always max Q first nowadays but I've never thought E dealing more sustained damage. I usually prefer to play passively and farm as much as I can until I'm level 6. 

Zed's Ult is a terrific initiate in any 1v1 encounter, well from my experience anyway. One of my issues though is that I find I lose awareness when I do it, especially in teamfights and that I tend to press AA>Q>E and hope for the best rather than try to coordinate my combo as well as possible. It often works though so I haven't paid the price for it... yet.


----------



## αce (Dec 19, 2012)

darius isn't op
i just shit on a darius main that was like 1600 or something with ad nidalee


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

WAD said:


> Excellent post.
> 
> Minus Darius being OP and all. smh



Thank you.

And are you kidding me? I mean, I don't really lose to Darius and when I do its usually because I'm too hasty or make a stupid mistake. He is quite easy to handle in lane to be honest but I've mainly come across Darius players who are a bit too passive and can never force a trade right. Its been a while since I last played against as he is banned a lot now at my level.

But yeah, I've personally never used him but from what I have read, everyone says he is easy to use and to do well with. II've personally had my experience with him where I beat him up in lane(I think I killed him about 3 times), then we got counterganked and with a double kill he was able to comeback and be a force to reckon with. I mean, its like even though he can die alot and not have a shit ton of kills, he is never punished for it because he can always be a positive factor for his team.

I'm aware if you farm well enough that this holds true for anyone but at my level, no one really gets huge amounts of farm within good time anyway. If anyone has 300 farm in any match I play with, that match has gone past 50 mins for sure. But here is what I mean - Darius has less than satisfactory farm > More deaths than kills > Still have a couple kills under his belt > Still a force to be reckon'd with.

But I judge this from my own experience. You most likely may have had a different completely take on this so yah.



> Like I told Darth, next time you guys are premading feel free to PM me on NF or you can even add me on Skype.
> 
> I'd tell you my Skype name but I honestly forgot it how little I use it, its best to just give me yours in that instance once you've PM'd me to play.
> 
> Yeah, pretty much what you said. Find myself doing Q more often than not. But for jungling, always E - naturally.



Kk. Are you usually online in the mornings?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2012)

Vi is fucking amazing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 19, 2012)

Usually, can always PM me, if I'm on the computer then I check NF at least every 1/2 hour. So if not the first game you're planning on premading then the followup game if I was AFK or not paying to attention during that period.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> darius isn't op
> i just shit on a darius main that was like 1600 or something with ad nidalee



Guess its just me then, haha.

I've said mentioned that I've had him beat in a lane but we let him comeback too strong.

I think one of the most important things in this game is that once you have a lead, its vital to solidify it and make sure the enemy never gets back in it.


----------



## αce (Dec 19, 2012)

Force Darius to push his wave with q. Then get your jungle to gank him. He either dies or uses flash.
Worth it.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Force Darius to push his wave with q. Then get your jungle to gank him. He either dies or uses flash.
> Worth it.



I'll try this the next time I play against him.

I'm usually a passive player by nature so it shouldn't be too hard.



WAD said:


> Usually, can always PM me, if I'm on the computer then I check NF at least every 1/2 hour. So if not the first game you're planning on premading then the followup game if I was AFK or not paying to attention during that period.



Darth usually comes on like around like around 10 AM. If I'm home, I'm on all day.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Vi is fucking amazing



How was it like playing with her? 

What are her pros and cons?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> How was it like playing with her?
> 
> What are her pros and cons?



Pros
1. Tons of damage
2. Good manueverabiliy
3. Tons of Damage
4. Afforable skills as far as mana is concerned
5. Tons of damage
6. Gap closing ul has a managable cooldown

cons
1. Kinda squishy
2. Not the best animiations
3. Cool-downs kinda long as early levels so keep fights short
4. Pretty much everything interrupts your Q


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

Is Vi out on live servers already? Damn, wont be able to play her until tomorrow.


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> I always max Q first nowadays but I've never thought E dealing more sustained damage. I usually prefer to play passively and farm as much as I can until I'm level 6.
> 
> Zed's Ult is a terrific initiate in any 1v1 encounter, well from my experience anyway. One of my issues though is that I find I lose awareness when I do it, especially in teamfights and that I tend to press AA>Q>E and hope for the best rather than try to coordinate my combo as well as possible. It often works though so I haven't paid the price for it... yet.



Zed's E at lvl 1 has a 3 sec cd while his Q has a 6 sec Cd. Maxing e first is usually smaryer vs melee champs as you can land double the amount of E's than Q's.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 19, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Pros
> 1. Tons of damage
> 2. Good manueverabiliy
> 3. Tons of Damage
> ...



So your dash(vault breaker) can be interrupted by, lets say a trap if you land on it while using your Q?



Darth said:


> Zed's E at lvl 1 has a 3 sec cd while his Q has a 6 sec Cd. Maxing e first is usually smaryer vs melee champs as you can land double the amount of E's than Q's.



Makes sense. I'll try it out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> So your dash(vault breaker) can be interrupted by, lets say a trap if you land on it while using your Q?



yes but on the plus side it wont put it on cooldown


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbJlTuBaML8[/YOUTUBE]


oh my god 

riot pls


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbJlTuBaML8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> oh my god
> ...



fk this i'm always last post on a page


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

How do you do it, Cronos?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

it's like i'm cursed


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2012)

Vi got her own theme song? 

Trying to make her a bit too much punk there.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Vi got her own theme song?
> 
> Trying to make her a bit too much punk there.


Pretty much every new champ gets his own theme...


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, instrumental only...


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, good enough for me. But Diana's Theme also got vocals


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

Cronos said:


> fk this i'm always last post on a page


Cronos are you on NA? Whats your summoner name?


Sephiroth said:


> Vi got her own theme song?
> 
> Trying to make her a bit too much punk there.



Well she is the last champion of the year and they did say they wanted to make her special. 
Also, you need to respond to my game invites more often bro.


----------



## αce (Dec 20, 2012)

got 25 dolla rp
now just have to wait for sale


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> got 25 dolla rp
> now just have to wait for sale



What sale?

Either way, you don't need any gift from me if thats the case.


----------



## αce (Dec 20, 2012)

does the sale apply to all the champions darth?
or just the ones out of the vault?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

Have you ever really wanted to be

a total rebel flipping tables on the enemy?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2012)

Lets not quote the log in song any more
k


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> does the sale apply to all the champions darth?
> or just the ones out of the vault?


The current Legacy sale does not include any champions at all actually. Just the 42 Legacy skins. Next week's sale will indeed have the normal 3 champs/skins on sale. 


WAD said:


> Have you ever really wanted to be
> 
> a total rebel flipping tables on the enemy?



nope.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, y'all lame.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

Darth said:


> Cronos are you on NA? Whats your summoner name?
> 
> 
> Well she is the last champion of the year and they did say they wanted to make her special.
> Also, you need to respond to my game invites more often bro.



i'm on eu n and eu w but i haven't played in like a month


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

But why?

Did the community get to you?


----------



## Savior (Dec 20, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Vi is fucking amazing



Ya she's fun. Too bad others keep picking her before I can ><


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

The usage of that avatar really confuzzles me. 

I'm not exactly sure what emotion you're trying to convey here.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

post             .


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

WAD said:


> But why?
> 
> Did the community get to you?



tbh, it did, i couldn't go through the pain of leveling another account and i didn't want to play on eu north east

the community sucks, they are really bad players with big mouths and can only complain and ruin your fun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

Darth said:


> The usage of that avatar really confuzzles me.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what emotion you're trying to convey here.



who says im conveying any emotions?



Cronos said:


> post             .



why do you do this to yourself?





Cronos said:


> tbh, it did, i couldn't go through the pain of leveling another account and i didn't want to play on eu north east
> 
> the community sucks, they are really bad players with big mouths and can only complain and ruin your fun



play with me and mute everyone else


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

what server are you on ? and i'm only lvl 19 on my west account


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

on EU-W

and i hardly care about levels or anything in this game or else id be somewhere near the top of the ladder if i applied myself


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

can we skype ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

sure its not like i have a reason to be shy on the internet


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

alright well let me know when you want to play, not today i'm too tired


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

WAD said:


> or else id be somewhere near the top of the ladder if i applied myself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

then tomorrow at least one game before i have to start whacking dead people with bats


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

Darth said:


>



#confidence

i just dont want to subject myself to the gruel of 8-12 hours in a row on a video game on a daily basis

never again


----------



## Cronos (Dec 20, 2012)

WAD said:


> i just dont want to subject myself to the gruel of 8-12 hours in a row on a video game on a daily basis
> 
> never again



good   boy


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2012)

Next 5 games i'll be focusing on nothing else but killing CS and freezing/zoning the enemy.
No.Aggressive.Play.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

Sword of the Divine is just so dope.

Love it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Next 5 games i'll be focusing on nothing else but killing CS and freezing/zoning the enemy.
> No.Aggressive.Play.


You could always practice that in a custom game against bots or a friend. 

But still a good idea! 


foreign said:


> Sword of the Divine is just so dope.
> 
> Love it.



Glad to see you're winning again!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2012)

Darth said:


> You could always practice that in a custom game against bots or a friend.
> 
> But still a good idea!



I tried it alone, got a very good score, and i don't practice vs bots since there are always 2 top. Even with 4 bots. 
With 1 bot, he goes bot lane every time.

Also, some games are impossible to do what i want. I mean as in this task of mine. I asked nicely for top and picked Darius, not locking. Then someone just instalocked Vi without saying anything and they force me to go jungle. I refused, Vi could have at least asked nicely for top.
So i pick ignite and they still force me to jungle. So i do, i help top and mid. Then bot lane dies (and i am not even farming, constantly ganking) and they whine. Later in the game (30 minutes~) they go all "Noob Darius jungle no smite"

Why do people do this. I ask nicely for top, picking the champ i want to play, and then some shithead instalocks without saying anything and i am the bad guy for refusing to jungle. I NEED AN EXPLANATION.

Rage post. Sorry for bothering y'all


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I tried it alone, got a very good score, and i don't practice vs bots since there are always 2 top. Even with 4 bots.
> With 1 bot, he goes bot lane every time.
> 
> Also, some games are impossible to do what i want. I mean as in this task of mine. I asked nicely for top and picked Darius, not locking. Then someone just instalocked Vi without saying anything and they force me to go jungle. I refused, Vi could have at least asked nicely for top.
> ...



Yeah that's gonna happen no matter what. 

Possible solution to avoid that? Play draft, not blind pick. people can't instalock in draft. Although they do get bitchy about "calling roles" which can be annoying.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2012)

For mid i've got Akali, Kass and Morde
Only Soraka support, could get Nunu.
Ashe as only ADC, and i hate playing her.

Point is, i want to get a few champs in other roles, and practice those roles(before i go into draft, as i wont always get to go top or jungle).  I dunno. I can only really play Darius top (talking about above average), Rengar, Kayle, Hec and Jax to a lesser extent.

Infact, i can only play those champs. I really need to practice more champs. Dunno though, jack of all trades but a master of none?


----------



## αce (Dec 20, 2012)

lol foreign just sent me a kog skin
ill repay this debt soon enough


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

Vi is OP as hell.

Seriously, my first time and I misplayed a bunch, and I still shat on this Riven top.

Like I'd charge my Q from the bushes to try and connect with her, but I'd miss - meaning that I'd overextend myself into his creep wave and then he could easily counter-attack with his combo, and taking more minion damage I still traded evenly in those cases by just E'ing into her face.

Shame they surrendered, I didn't get to even play with my build.

Went Sheen->Brutalizer->Cleaver->Triforce

zzz


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2012)

Is Eve any good ATM?

I've seen some snowballed Evelynn's and my god they are scary - but does she require early kills to be effective? Is she good mid, or does she get kited to hell and back?
Thanks!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

She's really good. Her/Diana/Katarina are like the holy trinity of AP assassins for the last few months or so.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

Not roaming with Eve is like not having sex with the girl of your dreams nude right in front of you.

Its a must. To me I think one of her biggest strengths is her roaming ability.

Since her buff, the first couple times I faced her were hell but generally speaking any team I'm on tends to stomp her now. I've faced Eve in lane already and it was pretty easy. 

Vision Ward in middle of lane.

GG.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 20, 2012)

WAD said:


> She's really good. Her/Diana/Katarina are like the holy trinity of AP assassins for the last few months or so.



>omit Akali in a trinity of AP assassins

All of my smh.

Also, Vi looks hella weak from the games I've played so far, it's almost like the time when people were banning Zed in draft from their own team. Also, I'm either derping or her Q can't even be smartcasted decently.


----------



## αce (Dec 20, 2012)

ezreal is so op...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2012)

Nerf mordekaiser


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

Wait, Aphro is subbing for CLG?


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2012)

Aphro prolly gonna be new CLG support, so far it seems they are most impressed by him by far



Sajin said:


> >omit Akali in a trinity of AP assassins
> 
> All of my smh.
> 
> Also, Vi looks hella weak from the games I've played so far, it's almost like the time when people were banning Zed in draft from their own team. Also, I'm either derping or her Q can't even be smartcasted decently.



Vi looks hella strong from the games I've played.

And smartcasting her Q works fine? I think you might be derping, for me it's working exactly as it should.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

Excempting akali and LeBlanc from the holy trinity?   Bunch of heathens up in here.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2012)

Support aphro? But aphro is a carry


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Support aphro? But aphro is a carry



Apparently he used to be a healer in WoW


And he likes support a lot as well


Plus good ADs usually make good supports because they know exactly what's expected of them


also, obligatory

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSHvzZy1YZA[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _longer version_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6bWcmK-w_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Dec 20, 2012)

i saw that live on stream
when he lived i fucking cried out laughing


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i saw that live on stream
> when he lived i fucking cried out laughing



Yeah I daw that too lol.

You prefer his dous with hafu or Wings?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

That CLG team 

Chauster makes me want to pick up Seijuani again haha.

I'm gonna wait for her remake though.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

Aphro Nhat bot lane playing for clg NA?

wtf?

And they lost to Curse?

I DON'T UNNERSTAND THIS TOURNAMENT.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2012)

Curse is the best team in NA right now mein square.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

WAD said:


> Curse is the best team in NA right now mein square.



?

Correction: Curse is the only NA team that recently finalized roster changes and has been practicing rigorously. 

Wouldn't say they're the best until the win an NA tournament where Dig/CLGNA/TSM/Fear/Ex-Quantic/Meat Playground are all in it.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

TheOddOne streams like everyday. So does Chaos and Dyrus.

Do these guys do any sort of serious practice as a team?


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2012)

foreign said:


> TheOddOne streams like everyday. So does Chaos and Dyrus.
> 
> Do these guys do any sort of serious practice as a team?



They scrim every day. 

If you check their match histories you'll see their scrims listed as custom games.

They lose more often than they win.


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2012)

They're currently on vacation of sorts as well, no committed practice iirc


----------



## Gon Ochimoru (Dec 20, 2012)

Eve and LeBlanc being mentioned in the same page. 

To be honest I miss old Eve sometimes...
Even though she's amazing AP mid I play her Hybrid Jungle usually, she's really fun to gank with.

LeBlanc is just .
But I always stuff up my combo and do two Distortions.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 20, 2012)

First game as Janna and I go 5/0/6 

Double kill first blood too.

I'm a bad support, huehue.



Darth said:


> But still a good idea!
> 
> 
> Glad to see you're winning again!



It helps when you are playing with a friend or two and not a bunch of randoms.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 20, 2012)

Jungle Malzahar is no good.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2012)

Epik Gamer doin Ranked 5's again. 

Sad i missed the stream yesterday though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> Well she is the last champion of the year and they did say they wanted to make her special.
> Also, you need to respond to my game invites more often bro.



Sure sure.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> Epik Gamer doin Ranked 5's again.
> 
> Sad i missed the stream yesterday though.



Fuck yes!


The team I was rooting for in the first dreamhack


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2012)

All of you, sign-up.

Don't make me grovel and beg and PM to invite you saying how great it'd be if you joined.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2012)

>60 player game

nope


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

We need a giant clusterfuck game every so often because if done right they're fun as shit.

>See James's Naruto game.

Which if I recall you didn't even play, did you? 

Plus, it's LEAGUE MAN


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2012)

You mean the 92 player game? I played in that, though I probably died like the first night or something cuz I remember shit about it.


I just have less fun when there's that much players, so no thanks. It just becomes a powerwankfest instead of what makes mafia cool, the sniffing out at day, which becomes near impossible to properly do with so many people and posts around.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn you.

I'm going to find out how I can persuade you into joining. I'll work something out.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2012)

/want to be given Darius


----------



## Sajin (Dec 21, 2012)

WAD said:


> Damn you.
> 
> I'm going to find out how I can persuade you into joining. I'll work something out.



Rep him if he joins. Problem solved 100%


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Rep him if he joins. Problem solved 100%



Except that WAD nulls



And also, I've already reached the heavens. My whoring days are over. I've gotten what I wanted.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2012)

Made a lazy sig after assload of time



LIEK AND SUBSCRIBBE


----------



## αce (Dec 21, 2012)

just won a 4v5
angler jax op


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2012)

Won 3 vs 5 with fed enemy ADC, as supportish Nocturne.
Come at me.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2012)

Won a tough match. Was pretty satisfying.

Dat Janna 

Can't forget to mention Darth. He said he even enjoyed himself.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2012)

Who was I playing again?

Sorry, was toggling between four accounts on three different servers all day today so my memory's a bit sketchy regarding who I played with when I played with them.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> Who was I playing again?
> 
> Sorry, was toggling between four accounts on three different servers all day today so my memory's a bit sketchy regarding who I played with when I played with them.



You were jungling Maokai.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> Well I most definitely didn't play on Turkey/Brazil/Taiwan/China/Or Korea.



Why not Turkey!

Isn't that server situated closest to you?


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn I lost a lot on NA today. 

Switching between 30 ping on EUNE and 70 ping on EUW to 220 ping on NA really threw off my game. 

fuck.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2012)

WAD said:


> Why not Turkey!
> 
> Isn't that server situated closest to you?



Like I give a darn. 

Server's trash.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I'm gonna make a set of my own though.

I'm getting jelly of all these cool LoL sets.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2012)

how the blue hell do you get baron icon?


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2012)

foreign said:


> I think I'm gonna make a set of my own though.
> 
> I'm getting jelly of all these cool LoL sets.


This game is so popular there's like a bajillion awesome stocks floating around out there. 

I agree though mine is awesome. 


Goova said:


> how the blue hell do you get baron icon?



You "Spread the Holiday cheer and stay off Santa's Naughty list"

Whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not even sure lol.

I have the icon you get for being in a pre-made 5 man group, and the one that shows you have gifted a person already.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2012)

See i tried playing a dom game, comp overheated twice, shut down twice, and it gave me a leave. Fuck, its the coolest one and i already probably fucked it up


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2012)

foreign said:


> I'm not even sure lol.
> 
> I have the icon you get for being in a pre-made 5 man group, and the one that shows you have gifted a person already.



You get a different icon for gifting a skin/champ/rp. So total of 3 possible icons you can achieve by gifting. One for being in a 5 man premade. Baron Icon and Shopkeeper icons are virtual unknowns.


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> See i tried playing a dom game, comp overheated twice, shut down twice, and it gave me a leave. Fuck, its the coolest one and i already probably fucked it up



I know that feel bro.


----------



## αce (Dec 22, 2012)

first time lux
16 kills 
:sanji


----------



## Sansa (Dec 22, 2012)

My Ahri set is the best set this thread has ever seen.


----------



## αce (Dec 22, 2012)

my back
foreign my back
it hurts
carried too hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> first time lux
> 16 kills
> :sanji



That happens a lot with Lux.

That or you get mega fuckin' shutdown and you feel like hell. 



Jiyeon said:


> My Ahri set is the best set this thread has ever seen.





I'll only concede that as possible if you join my mafia game 



♠Ace♠ said:


> my back
> foreign my back
> it hurts
> carried too hard



One day I will hear from one of you the day foreign unleashed his inner power or some shit and beastmode turned around the game for you guys.

I hope...


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

darth your sig is simply gorgeous


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

oh you posted here cronos

this thread would have been much more highly appropriate to say what i said to u rather than the other one


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

it's ok i saw it and replied


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

Cronos said:


> darth your sig is simply gorgeous



Thanks man. Gotta love Miss Fortune.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Fixed the overheating. Put my laptop on 4 bottlecaps in each corner. Increased air flow dramatically which reduces heat enough to play without overheatin or lag. Such a simple solution instead of spending money


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Fixed the overheating. Put my laptop on 4 bottlecaps in each corner. Increased air flow dramatically which reduces heat enough to play without overheatin or lag. Such a simple solution instead of spending money



I had an external cooling fan that Id put under my laptop. It would still overheat sometimes thoughso Id use four vcr tapes and a textbook to prop it up far enough. 

Man my laptop was a piece of shit.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> my back
> foreign my back
> it hurts
> carried too hard



I wish could have helped you more but I'm only a support. D:



WAD said:


> One day I will hear from one of you the day foreign unleashed his inner power or some shit and beastmode turned around the game for you guys.
> 
> I hope...



It happens occasionally but never when I play with Ace or Darth  

But I hope so too.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

i got 4800 IP
who do i get?

thinking between Galio, Nocturne, Jarvan, Kog'Maw


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> i got 4800 IP
> who do i get?
> 
> thinking between Galio, Nocturne, Jarvan, Kog'Maw



AP/Jungle/Bruiser/ADC. 

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Why not Nunu?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

I would get Kog'Maw just to get the Lion Dance skin.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> AP/Jungle/Bruiser/ADC.
> 
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.
> 
> Why not Nunu?



Dunno whether to go for mastering top lane or try other lanes as well. Oh, and i don't plan on playing Kog AD unless i have to. AP for me.

TOO CHEAP FOR ME


----------



## Juri (Dec 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> how the blue hell do you get baron icon?



Those who got it early were the "nicest players of 2012" (feels good mang ) and if you are positive during snowdown you can also get it at the end.



Gogeta said:


> i got 4800 IP
> who do i get?
> 
> thinking between Galio, Nocturne, Jarvan, Kog'Maw



Jarvan! your ult can be very helpful!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

I was a very nice player cuz I have it as well.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

clg aphromoo wooooooooo


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

I just flame occasionally and i don't have it
this is bullshit



Juri said:


> Jarvan! your ult can be very helpful!



Yah like trapping 3 teammates in fiddle's ult

But which one of them can carry a game? 

I believe Galio can be a game changer. Kog insane poke should carry games as long as i don't get retard teammates just going in every time they respawn.

I'd say Noc could 1 vs 2 or even 1 vs 3 with some LS.

And Jarvan is just manly as fuck.

WHY DO I HAVE TO CHOOSE


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

get         noc


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

A part of me don't really want Aphro to join CLG because I enjoy seeing him play adc rather than support.

Plus I dislike own3d tv. :c


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

i dislike own3d too, but aphro is fun to watch no matter what he plays. plus i doubt he'll always play support in solo q, probably just a bit to get adjusted to stuff and after that only when he's duoing with liftlift, hell chauster never played support in solo q either and about own3d it's okay, i'll follow aphrobro anywhere


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

So sad.

First Penta. And its with Zed.

And we still lost. Got in a bad position and I got stunned.

Not even angry.

Just sad.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

foreign said:


> So sad.
> 
> First Penta. And its with Zed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

So hollow like that expression of your avatar, Cronos.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

That loss devastated me. In the end, I think we were outplayed in the end although we had all the cards. I shouldn't have gone in that brush with Alistar, should have stuck with Ez and waited for him to be targetted but I did and I got mass CC'd. Amumu's play actually saved the day and i'm not calling it a fluke either. They got us good.

Its probably because of that that I feel no anger. I'm satisfied but I'm so disappointed. So very sad. First time feeling like this. I don't even care about my penta even though I should feel happy about it. The fact that we lost right now has me crushed somewhat.

We might have been able to win it sooner had I not lagged and been with the team when they pushed.

All these mights... lawl. I feel like Lockon Stratos in his last moments when he makes that gesture to grab the Earth in his hand.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

you're interesting. how old are you ?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

Cronos said:


> you're interesting. how old are you ?



tryna make fun of me, punk!? 

i kid.

I'm 19.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

i meant that in a good way. you're refreshing


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

haha, thank you.

I feel better performances coming from me mechanical wise. My problem is that I don't know how to maintain that pressure on the opponent once I'm on top. I unintentionally prolong games without knowing how to end it as soon as possible, and thats bad. I don't think it showed as much in my last game because I was playing with Ace, Genome and VbD but still.

How can I fix this issue? I haven't paid dearly for it yet because usually the enemy team don't know how to comeback (last game is an exception) but yeah.

Thats why most of the time now I win my lanes, especially if I'm top but I can still lose the game pretty hard because I'm unable to carry. I still have to practice my roaming mainly. For me, the hardest thing about roaming is knowing when to do it so you dnt lose a huge amount of cs from your lane and you make that roam worth it because if you gain nothing from it, its just valuable time and gold are wasting.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 22, 2012)

i can't give you an advice since i'm not that good or even playing that much, just played today for the first time in over a month


----------



## αce (Dec 22, 2012)

lol that game
wasn't even sad
or mad

was like "fuck it"


----------



## Sajin (Dec 22, 2012)

foreign said:


> So sad.
> 
> First Penta. And its with Zed.
> 
> ...




...Wow foreign. 

> get a (first ever) penta with one of the weakest champions in the game

> get upset

Does. Not. Compute.




I only got one penta (with Corki) in the game I lost, I was still extremely happy because it took me like 1.5k games to get one. A win isn't all that matters, especially in a normal game, so stop being so negative!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

Sajin said:


> ...Wow foreign.
> 
> > get a (first ever) penta with one of the weakest champions in the game
> 
> ...



I'm not upset. I'm just sad (was sad.).

And 1500 games? Damn. I assumed everyone in this thread like Ace, Darth, Didi, WAD, yourself... the more experienced players here in this thread got pentas.

Perhaps I should stop being so negative as you put it but I always put the win ahead of my personal stats. I can't really enjoyed the penta fully as we lost the match but I did celebrate in-game, haha. The enemy Amumu congratulated me as well.

And Zed? loool. What makes you think that? Zed can be outright useless if you don't know how to use him but if you do, I do think he is quite strong. Not OP but strong. IMO he is quite viable as a top and mid laner.

EDIT: Sorry if I'm making pentas seem so casual and not something worth feeling good for. I never actually thought I would get a penta and I'm not even sure how I got mine. it all happened so fast. but as we lost in the end it was for naught. just losing was enough to take away that joyful feeling of having a penta under my belt.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 22, 2012)

foreign said:


> And Zed? loool. What makes you think that? Zed can be outright useless if you don't know how to use him but if you do, I do think he is quite strong. Not OP but strong. IMO he is quite viable as a top and mid laner.



Well the way I see it he's basically outclassed by assassins like Akali or Talon, he's hard to use and the difficulty doesn't really pay off because he can still do as much or less than those mentioned above with near perfect execution. Forget the pentakills, every time I see a Zed pick I know he will feed miserably, unless it's WAD who still doesn't do as much as he does on other champions. His only notable ability imo is Living Shadow and it's just not enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

enough to get invited to a ranked team by some portugese apparently though l00l


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Well the way I see it he's basically outclassed by assassins like Akali or Talon, he's hard to use and the difficulty doesn't really pay off because he can still do as much or less than those mentioned above with near perfect execution. Forget the pentakills, every time I see a Zed pick I know he will feed miserably, unless it's WAD who still doesn't do as much as he does on other champions. His only notable ability imo is Living Shadow and it's just not enough.



I play with Zed and I never feed XD My win rate with Zed is over 50%. If you feed with Zed, then at the core you must have shoddy mechanics or just don't know how to use him.

However, I agree with you partly. Zed's teamfight presence isn't that huge tbh. This is further limited by the fact he uses energy and while energy type champs are great for laning phases, in teamfights where they chain their skills to create various combos, after they perform that combo they are essentially useless for the time it takes to recover that energy. Zed is a huge victim of this.

Zed is basically one of those champs with a full kit and 6 item build who can oneshot burst down a carry in one combo. I usually find that after doing so he can't do anything else for a couple of seconds except to run or just die fighting because they will burst him down afterwards but as long as I get their carry, its worth it.

If you have a team that can follow up however, you'll find Zed less useless during that particular phase than he actually could be. Team comp wise, I find Akali and Shen to be the most favorable amongst the energy type champs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Soo, am i the only one who thinks that the designers of the last two champs had One Piece in mind?

Nami

and then Vi with here Franky clone skin


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got 4-5 pentas so far

why are they so rare


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh right, competent server


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2012)

You're never the only one


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Soo, am i the only one who thinks that the designers of the last two champs had One Piece in mind?
> 
> Nami
> 
> and then Vi with here Franky clone skin



Nope haha.

I await for the next adc to have a long nose like Ussop lol.



Gogeta said:


> I've got 4-5 pentas so far
> 
> why are they so rare



u 2 pro, bro.

Which server do you play on?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

nah man i often make foolish mistakes.

I see jungler coming. I just farm.
Farm important.

EUNE
And a lvl 11 smurf on EUW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

Let's see...

3 pentas on Ezreal
2 on Graves
2 on Caitlyn
1 on Sivir
1 on Katarina
1 on Talon (first)
1 on Ahri

I'm pretty sure this is it though there might be 1 or 2 that I honestly forgot.

Long story short: If you want better chances for pentakills, play an AD carry (or Kat.)







			
				foreign said:
			
		

> I await for the next adc to have a long nose like Ussop lol.



I hope not, next AD is a female


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

or Darius
Actually i'd rather just get 3-4 stacks and ulti the AD carry so he is instantly removed instead of waiting for him to drop to 300 hp, potentially killing a teammate or dropping me low.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 22, 2012)

i got a penta with jax once

feels good


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2012)

same game where foreign got a penta, someone else on the other team got a penta later . i think it was a lux.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 22, 2012)

no it was miss fortune

it was that last fight that made us lose


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 22, 2012)

lux stole our baron kill though

was not happy


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, MF got a penta in the last fight.

That Baron steal from Lux was legit. She knew exactly how far her ult can hit. it was impressive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i got a penta with jax once
> 
> feels good




Before Level 30? Now that's impressive.

Also, I gotta play with you NA fuckers sometime. Played finally with Cronos.

He can attest to fun times.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

I've gotten 8 penta kills with Akali. 

And then like a handful with Riven/Kat/Kennen/Shen/Vlad/Ahri/and I think Ezreal. 

Over 3000 games played overall so I think I'm probably missing a few but yeah. Penta's on Akali or any champ that has resets, easy as pie.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

wtf foreign got a penta and I missed it?

WITH ZED?

FUCK YEAH HIGH FIVE BRO. 

Shame  you lost the game but it's k. You got a penta so even though your team lost the game, you won. That's how League really works. 

Also, there Zed hate in mah thread? Gtfo Sajin. Zed has one of the highest single target burst in the game and probably the most AoE damage to boot.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

Shouldn't full AOE team dominate other... kinds of teams?

For example, Amumu jungle, Nunu bot, Galio mid, Hecarim Top.
And EZ/MF/Graves

Endless CC locks.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2012)

Disengage stomps that

The ults are such an integral part of those comps' fights, that if you can either succesfully avoid getting caught by them or can succesfully disengage from them (a gragas or janna ult for instance), that you can then force a fight when their ults aren't up and completely stomp them


Full AOE still good, but it's risky and had it cons. But it was the meta for a while for a reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

Poke comp da best.

Especially now that I'm favoring Midalee


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> Before Level 30? Now that's impressive.
> 
> Also, I gotta play with you NA fuckers sometime. Played finally with Cronos.
> 
> He can attest to fun times.



Yeah, Genome is pretty good for his level. I'm jelly. I wasn't that good when I was his level. 

He just needs to work on stuff like farming etc. but that will come with time.



Darth said:


> I've gotten 8 penta kills with Akali.
> 
> And then like a handful with Riven/Kat/Kennen/Shen/Vlad/Ahri/and I think Ezreal.
> 
> Over 3000 games played overall so I think I'm probably missing a few but yeah. Penta's on Akali or any champ that has resets, easy as pie.



<Jelly



Darth said:


> wtf foreign got a penta and I missed it?
> 
> WITH ZED?
> 
> ...



Yep. 



I find Zed to be one of my more favorite champs to play. Nothing too boring.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

Zed is a great jungler. His ganks pre-6 leave something to be desired but when you are on pace with your solo lanes in CS you know that's beast farmin


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a question and its something that I know the answer to but I would like to read your responses on the topic.

What makes Zed a highskill cap champion? Is it difficult to get Pentas with certain champs?

2 questions but w.e.


----------



## αce (Dec 22, 2012)

genome's lulu is god level
dead serious


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> Before Level 30? Now that's impressive.
> 
> Also, I gotta play with you NA fuckers sometime. Played finally with Cronos.
> 
> He can attest to fun times.



I think it was when I was level 12, fed jax op


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> Zed is a great jungler. His ganks pre-6 leave something to be desired but when you are on pace with your solo lanes in CS you know that's beast farmin



I believe Zed is best in lane. His ganks aren't that good to be honest though his clear should (I say should, never really done jungle with him) be good.

Post 6 though. A gank from him should be rewarded with a kill. If you don't get a kill from a Zed gank, either the enemy was good enough to get away or something is srsly wrong there, haha.

And he is very easy to farm with. Just gotta be careful not to push the lane with his abilities.

Zed is rather slow though. I've been thinking about building Boots of Mobility on him as a standard. Should I?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 22, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> genome's lulu is god level
> dead serious



Lol I like playing lulu with you guys but solo queu I never know if the carries are competent

Can't carry as support 

Also I'm not sure on the item build route I should go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

foreign said:


> I have a question and its something that I know the answer to but I would like to read your responses on the topic.
> 
> What makes Zed a highskill cap champion? Is it difficult to get Pentas with certain champs?
> 
> 2 questions but w.e.



He has no mobility outside of his Living Shadow which is pretty much used as your damage steroid. Your Q is a skillshot which isn't particularly fast nor has particularly good range (and you have to intersect two of them for maximum damage) and your E naturally requires you to be in the heat of the battle, as well as positioning your shadow to E as well.

And of course, you try getting a pentakill with AP Zilean, for instance 



foreign said:


> I believe Zed is best in lane. His ganks aren't that good to be honest though his clear should (I say should, never really done jungle with him) be good.
> 
> Post 6 though. A gank from him should be rewarded with a kill. If you don't get a kill from a Zed gank, either the enemy was good enough to get away or something is srsly wrong there, haha.
> 
> ...



I think he's better as a jungler just because of how exceptional he is at clearing it (and because of his potent 6+ ganks). As a laner, I don't feel he's anything special. As an AD mid there's better options I feel (Talon/Pantheon etc.) and picking him top is kind of niche and even riskier against some of the monsters that go up there.

And I do think you should push the lanes with your abilities if you're going to lane, the idea I believe is to push the lane and then assist your jungler in roaming/counterjungling or go off to gank other lanes.

And yeah, I like moba boots on him a lot too but I've been considering playing with other options, such as running Ghost on him instead of Flash, I think that could significantly increase his sticking power in a teamfight as well as give him a good shot of escaping quickly after you've dropped their carry.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2012)

Didi said:


> Disengage stomps that
> 
> The ults are such an integral part of those comps' fights, that if you can either succesfully avoid getting caught by them or can succesfully disengage from them (a gragas or janna ult for instance), that you can then force a fight when their ults aren't up and completely stomp them
> 
> ...



I see

But how often does a team have Janna? A Janna that will ulti at that particular moment? How many people at lower ELO and normals build QSS?

I still believe that a VERY precisely executed chain Ultis can be done. While they are knocked up in the air by Malph, Galio flashes + Ultis, etc. I understand what you are saying, and that is a counter to that strategy, but do you think some random guy in SoloQ can just do it? Most people would panic.

I'd probably go farm the jungle.



WAD said:


> Poke comp da best.
> 
> Especially now that I'm favoring Midalee



I got interested in AP Kog after seeing someone in some match at some tourny use him - and poke the shit out of the enemy. He just wore them down until his allies could easily melt them down.
Man that 2000 range... + Rylais... Insane!


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> He has no mobility outside of his Living Shadow which is pretty much used as your damage steroid. Your Q is a skillshot which isn't particularly fast nor has particularly good range (and you have to intersect two of them for maximum damage) and your E naturally requires you to be in the heat of the battle, as well as positioning your shadow to E as well.



wat. 

Living Shadow is already a hella lot of mobility. His base MS is as high as any other bruiser at 345, which is already inherently higher than any ap carry/ad carry. The projectile speed on his Q is practically as fast as every other projectile and still faster than most. It has great range that scythes through units, and the damage combined with living shadow's Q can instaclear a wave. The amount of space you can cover with your E and your shadow's E is massive in team fights and does a hella lot of damage when you land both. Not to mention he can reposition himself up to three times by using his ult, the shadow from his ult, and his W. Aside from using flash of course. 

Your E shines when using it with your shadow to slow enemies from range, or in straight up 1v1's as it's relatively spammable at a 3 sec CD. Add any sort of CDR to Zed and you can basically stagger it between your autos. And lets not forget that when you hit with your E it lowers the CD on your W by 1 sec for every unit you hit, increasing his mobility considerably by landing well placed E's or even having your shadow land well placed E's. 



WAD said:


> And of course, you try getting a pentakill with AP Zilean, for instance



Da Fuq? Getting a penta with one of the top AD assassins in the game is faaaaaaar easier than getting a penta with Zil. 



WAD said:


> I think he's better as a jungler just because of how exceptional he is at clearing it (and because of his potent 6+ ganks). As a laner, I don't feel he's anything special. As an AD mid there's better options I feel (Talon/Pantheon etc.) and picking him top is kind of niche and even riskier against some of the monsters that go up there.
> 
> And I do think you should push the lanes with your abilities if you're going to lane, the idea I believe is to push the lane and then assist your jungler in roaming/counterjungling or go off to gank other lanes.
> 
> And yeah, I like moba boots on him a lot too but I've been considering playing with other options, such as running Ghost on him instead of Flash, I think that could significantly increase his sticking power in a teamfight as well as give him a good shot of escaping quickly after you've dropped their carry.



I adore running him mid vs ap carries as I can usually secure first blood against melee AP's at lvl 3. And all other AP's at level 4. I also rush Bruta/Lucidity boots for that oh so loverly 30% CDR. Blue pot end game for max cdr or blue buff since it helps energy champs a whole bunch as well. 

Running him top can be beneficial vs a few matchups such as Kennen top or Vlad. Straight up AD bruisers usually beat him up though. Like GP or Darius or Irelia. 

I feel he's much stronger in lane vs Jungle as he absolutely needs gold to scale into mid/late game and jungle offers significantly less gold than lane. Plus his wave clear makes him a pretty exceptional pusher allowing him to roam at will. 

Def better in lane. Although his jungle clear is strong. So is Diana's but she also prefers lane. 



Gogeta said:


> I see
> 
> But how often does a team have Janna? A Janna that will ulti at that particular moment? How many people at lower ELO and normals build QSS?
> 
> I still believe that a VERY precisely executed chain Ultis can be done. While they are knocked up in the air by Malph, Galio flashes + Ultis, etc. I understand what you are saying, and that is a counter to that strategy, but do you think some random guy in SoloQ can just do it? Most people would panic.



Counterpicking team compositions is very common in draft/ranked games. If the other team picks massive AoE comp ultimates you have room to counterpick Maokai/Janna/Lee/or Gragas to nullify your comp's effectiveness. I see it almost every day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> wat.
> 
> Living Shadow is already a hella lot of mobility.



It's his ONLY mobility outside of his ultimate which puts you in the fray anyways. He's no Kat or Irelia or Ahri or Akali or Talon. 



> His base MS is as high as any other bruiser at 345, which is already inherently higher than any ap carry/ad carry.



Who cares about base MS?



> The projectile speed on his Q is practically as fast as every other projectile and still faster than most.



lol no



> It has great range



lol no



> that scythes through units



but gives reduced damage as it passes through



> and the damage combined with living shadow's Q can instaclear a wave



lol no



> The amount of space you can cover with your E and your shadow's E is massive in team fights and does a hella lot of damage when you land both.



I agree



> Not to mention he can reposition himself up to three times by using his ult, the shadow from his ult, and his W. Aside from using flash of course.



Theoretically nifty but practically impossible, because as I said - you're using your shadow to boost your own damage anyways



> Your E shines when using it with your shadow to slow enemies from range, or in straight up 1v1's as it's relatively spammable at a 3 sec CD. Add any sort of CDR to Zed and you can basically stagger it between your autos. And lets not forget that when you hit with your E it lowers the CD on your W by 1 sec for every unit you hit, increasing his mobility considerably by landing well placed E's or even having your shadow land well placed E's.



Yes, his damage is great, no one's arguing that. But even if you reduce the cooldown on Living Shadow in that matter it's still an absurdly high cooldown and using it more than once in a fight is almost unfeasible.




> Da Fuq? Getting a penta with one of the top AD assassins in the game is faaaaaaar easier than getting a penta with Zil.



What are you even babbling? He was asking if there were champions that were harder to get penta kills than others, which is in itself a question devoid of self-reflection because the answer is obvious. Getting a pentakill with AP Zilean is damn near impossible, I thought I made that pretty clear



> I adore running him mid vs ap carries as I can usually secure first blood against melee AP's at lvl 3. And all other AP's at level 4. I also rush Bruta/Lucidity boots for that oh so loverly 30% CDR. Blue pot end game for max cdr or blue buff since it helps energy champs a whole bunch as well.



I'm sorry, but if you're first blooding people consistently at Level 3 or Level 4 as Zed then that's just a testament to your opponent's lack of skill, regardless of where you're positioning them



> Running him top can be beneficial vs a few matchups such as Kennen top or Vlad. Straight up AD bruisers usually beat him up though. Like GP or Darius or Irelia.



Agreed



> I feel he's much stronger in lane vs Jungle as he absolutely needs gold to scale into mid/late game and jungle offers significantly less gold than lane. Plus his wave clear makes him a pretty exceptional pusher allowing him to roam at will.



>Significantly less gold.

No. Less gold, yes. But significantly? Do not agree at all. I do not feel he is stronger in lane because he is not guaranteed to win his lane and the strategy you speak of employing runs the risk of making him gankable, not to mention Zed missing from top or mid will definitely have the enemy more alert on some level than having the unknown element of the jungler. I would guarantee you will pick up more successful kills/assists from jungle ganks than roaming ganks.



> Def better in lane. Although his jungle clear is strong. So is Diana's but she also prefers lane.



The reason Diana is better than lane or was is because of how fundamentally strong her kit is meaning that there is absolutely no one who outright counterpicks her, thus she was the ultimate lane bully. Zed can be beaten in lane, and he's an exceptionally strong jungle farmer and has great ganks post-6, so I cannot agree with that assessment at all.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 22, 2012)

People underestimating AP Zilean, smh.

Not the best character for a pentakill but definitely not the hardest, not even close.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe its the recent changes to the Black Cleaver but i have been stomping noobs more then ever with Pantheon and Garen. 

I love Pantheon btw.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

man this game has changed so much since season2


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> It's his ONLY mobility outside of his ultimate which puts you in the fray anyways. He's no Kat or Irelia or Ahri or Akali or Talon.



Kat's limited to one reposition via shunpo until she picks up kills or assists. 

Zed is under no such restriction and is given 3 repositions. 

Irelia's Q again has a condition to be spammable otherwise you're stuck with an 8 second CD on her Q which Zed trumps via CDR items being more viable on him/being able to lower the CD on his W with his E. 

Ahri only has a semblance of mobility at 6. Zed roflstomps her pre-6. 

Same with Akali and her mobility is limited to dashing at enemy units. Zed has free reign with his W to dash over walls/dodge skillshots/close distance/etc. 

Talon again only has one reposition pre-6 but I'll agree that the MS boost from his ult + stealth is a pretty powerful mobility boost. 



WAD said:


> Who cares about base MS?



that was mostly directed at foreign calling Zed a slow champion and both of you discussing Mobi boots when he generally doesn't need them as his base MS is already high + he has two gap closers. 



WAD said:


> but gives reduced damage as it passes through



The damage reduction is insanely minimal compared to other champions with a similar ability. 

Case in point, Ez/Cait/Varus. All have ranged skillshots that deal less damage with every additional enemy hit. The difference here is that Zed's Q deals full damage to the first target hit, and then 30 damage less (at lvl5) to every additional target hit. Ez/Cait/Varus all deal up to 33% less damage to every additional target hit. 




WAD said:


> lol no x3



The range on Zed's Q is 900. 

The range on Varus's Q is 925. 

And with proper use of his W you can increase your Q's range by nearly 60%. 

His Q has poor range? Go fuck yourself WAD. Lrn2Zed. 

And what's this about his Q being slow? Compare it to Shen Q or Akali Q or Anivia Q. Fuck it has the same goddamn speed as Pantheon's spear or Lee's Q. Check the numbers once man before you start rattling off BS. 

And lol @ his Q not being able to instaclear a wave with Shadow Q. I'll help you crunch the numbers just so you can understand. 

Lets say you have a black cleaver and a vamp scepter. That's what, +60 damage?

Zed's Q has a 100% AD ratio. 215 base damage. Shadow's Q has 107 base damage with a 50% ratio. 

Meaning, you'd deal 412 damage to the first creep in the wave with a following 382 damage to the rest. 

Now melee minions at 15 minutes will have roughly 342 hp with 0 armor. Not counting the additional AD from your runes/masteries or the armor pen and armor reduction from Black Cleaver which would multiple your total damage to 0 armor units by about 25%, you'd never fail to oneshot melee minions with your Q. And as caster minions have even LESS HEALTH than melee minions, you clear the wave. 

So next time instead of responding with "Lol no", try learning the champion first hmm?



WAD said:


> Theoretically nifty but practically impossible, because as I said - you're using your shadow to boost your own damage anyways



wtf? I do this every game I play Zed. It took me about two weeks to learn the patience needed to position myself using both shadows. Shit is not that hard as long as you take the time to learn it and stay composed throughout teamfights. 



WAD said:


> Yes, his damage is great, no one's arguing that. But even if you reduce the cooldown on Living Shadow in that matter it's still an absurdly high cooldown and using it more than once in a fight is almost unfeasible.



? lvl 5 Living Shadow with 30% cdr has maybe a 9 second CD? Hit two enemies with  your E and it's a 7 sec CD. Your E at this point can be used an additional two times before the 7 seconds are up so even if you only hit one enemy with both E's you're still shaving off another 2 seconds off your W's CD lowering it to an astonishingly high 5 second Cool Down. 

How many games have you played Zed? I mean, I've used Living Shadow multiple times throughout teamfights. It's not at an absurdly high CD, you're just trashtalking for no reason here... Perfectly feasible, plz play Zed more before underrating him. 



WAD said:


> I'm sorry, but if you're first blooding people consistently at Level 3 or Level 4 as Zed then that's just a testament to your opponent's lack of skill, regardless of where you're positioning them



Way to downgrade my accomplishments... More often than not I play against people at a similar skill level to mine. However, Ap mids are generally weaker against AD assassins in early levels, and I've had a lot of practice exploiting mistakes in positioning and dodging skillshots with Zed. 

His kit is actually really good at firstblooding. Thanks for being an asshole about it though. 



WAD said:


> >Significantly less gold.
> 
> No. Less gold, yes. But significantly? Do not agree at all. I do not feel he is stronger in lane because he is not guaranteed to win his lane and the strategy you speak of employing runs the risk of making him gankable, not to mention Zed missing from top or mid will definitely have the enemy more alert on some level than having the unknown element of the jungler. I would guarantee you will pick up more successful kills/assists from jungle ganks than roaming ganks.



?

How is this even arguable? Jungle by default gives you about half as much gold as laning by farming alone, forces you to take item paths that are not optimal for Zed or any other AD assassin such as Wriggles or Aegis, and can set you extremely far back if you're invaded or if you fail ganks or get counterganked. 

More risky, less reward, jungle mostly relegated  to support tank junglers and as such not worth it. Zed needs lots of gold, fast, to be optimal and he can't accomplish that in the jungle. It's pretty obvious really...


----------



## Sajin (Dec 22, 2012)

LoL Battledome.


----------



## αce (Dec 22, 2012)

text war
smh


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> text war
> smh



I never lose these.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 22, 2012)

Do any of you guys play on EUW? 

My name is Lollipop Victory


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

Darth said:
			
		

> Kat's limited to one reposition via shunpo until she picks up kills or assists.



Which in a teamfight is gonna happen a lot, hence her having much more mobility regardless of the logistics behind it.



> Zed is under no such restriction and is given 3 repositions.



Which if you fully utilize means you are most definitely cutting into your optimal damage output.



> Irelia's Q again has a condition to be spammable otherwise you're stuck with an 8 second CD on her Q which Zed trumps via CDR items being more viable on him/being able to lower the CD on his W with his E.



Not to mention she is highly resistant to CC which increases her overall mobility in teamfights.



> Ahri only has a semblance of mobility at 6. Zed roflstomps her pre-6.



Grats, he has better mobility for like 10% of the game.



> Same with Akali and her mobility is limited to dashing at enemy units. Zed has free reign with his W to dash over walls/dodge skillshots/close distance/etc.



That's fine and dandy I was obviously arguing the efficiency of said mobility in teamfights, which Akali obviously trumps him. I'm guessing you're not considering that as per your "triple shadow switch" argument which basically means you're not doing any damage in a teamfight in favor of playing hopscotch.



> Talon again only has one reposition pre-6 but I'll agree that the MS boost from his ult + stealth is a pretty powerful mobility boost.



Thank you.



> that was mostly directed at foreign calling Zed a slow champion and both of you discussing Mobi boots when he generally doesn't need them as his base MS is already high + he has two gap closers.



Fair enough, though I generally feel moba boots is never a poor option when you're a jungler unless the enemy team is significantly CC/AD heavy then of course for survivability sake you go Treads/Tabi respectively.



> The damage reduction is insanely minimal compared to other champions with a similar ability.
> 
> Case in point, Ez/Cait/Varus. All have ranged skillshots that deal less damage with every additional enemy hit. The difference here is that Zed's Q deals full damage to the first target hit, and then 30 damage less (at lvl5) to every additional target hit. Ez/Cait/Varus all deal up to 33% less damage to every additional target hit.



But their damage reduction all caps. And they all have much higher ranges on those abilities than Zed's Q, which brings me to my next point...



> The range on Zed's Q is 900.
> 
> The range on Varus's Q is 925.
> 
> ...



Varus's Q range: 850-1475. You can argue "But it has to be charged durrrrr" but it doesn't matter. We're arguing max ranges on the abilities themselves.

Yeah, you can increase the range on your Q with W, but only your Living Shadow Q will have that extended range (which does significantly less damage), not to mention that the CD as I've said on it is terrible.

His Q does have poor range for being a linear skillshot. Find me 5 abilities, regardless of other qualities that have less range.



> And what's this about his Q being slow? Compare it to Shen Q or Akali Q



Compare it to targeted abilities. Nope.



> or Anivia Q.



Best comparison. However Anivia's Q has a 1100 range, does damage as it passes through enemies as well as when it's detonated, and has CC attached to it.



> Fuck it has the same goddamn speed as Pantheon's spear



Targeted ability.



> or Lee's Q. Check the numbers once man before you start rattling off BS.



Lee's is at 975 and the projectile speed is slightly faster. I actually don't know where I can get the numbers for that.



> Lets say you have a black cleaver and a vamp scepter. That's what, +60 damage?
> 
> Zed's Q has a 100% AD ratio. 215 base damage. Shadow's Q has 107 base damage with a 50% ratio.
> 
> ...



Great math.

Except the bolded is wrong.

Thus your entire argument falls apart.



> wtf? I do this every game I play Zed. It took me about two weeks to learn the patience needed to position myself using both shadows. Shit is not that hard as long as you take the time to learn it and stay composed throughout teamfights.



Never said it was hard, I just argued its optimal efficiency when it's basically being used as a fleeing mechanism.



> ? lvl 5 Living Shadow with 30% cdr has maybe a 9 second CD? Hit two enemies with your E and it's a 7 sec CD. Your E at this point can be used an additional two times before the 7 seconds are up so even if you only hit one enemy with both E's you're still shaving off another 2 seconds off your W's CD lowering it to an astonishingly high 5 second Cool Down.
> 
> How many games have you played Zed? I mean, I've used Living Shadow multiple times throughout teamfights. It's not at an absurdly high CD, you're just trashtalking for no reason here... Perfectly feasible, plz play Zed more before underrating him.



That's nice, except you're not always going to be Level 18 (thus rank 5 shadow) and have your 30% CDR at all times.

Hence "almost unfeasible."

Also if you somehow don't die when you've dived their carry in the next 7 seconds or weren't forced to flash out or something then I'll reiterate my questioning of the quality of opponents you are versus'ing.

And I'm not underrating him, I like him a lot. But I do think that his niche isn't particularly unique outside of excellent jungle capacities, I believe his Q needs slightly better range ~25+50 more, slightly faster speed, and I think his W should be at a fixed CD at all ranks.

His E and ult are fantastic and I wouldn't change a thing. Passive's great too.



> Way to downgrade my accomplishments... More often than not I play against people at a similar skill level to mine. However, Ap mids are generally weaker against AD assassins in early levels, and I've had a lot of practice exploiting mistakes in positioning and dodging skillshots with Zed.
> 
> His kit is actually really good at firstblooding. Thanks for being an asshole about it though.



I'm not downgrading your accomplishments, it should be clear and if it isn't I'll state again that though I haven't played with you I can tell from most of your game theory that you're a fantastic player.

But the reality is no one should "consistently die" in a 1v1 matchup assuming equal skill levels. Especially not Pre-6, your boasting of that tells me that you're simply better than your opponents by a large margin when you play him and not particularly because the champ excels so much.



> How is this even arguable? Jungle by default gives you about half as much gold as laning by farming alone, forces you to take item paths that are not optimal for Zed or any other AD assassin such as Wriggles or Aegis



Half. Really? Half?

And who says you have to take Wriggle's? If you want dragon control or are going to steal buffs a lot, then okay whatever, but I've more often than not built it. 

Also, Aegis? Why? Who says you have to get it?



> More risky, less reward, jungle mostly relegated to support tank junglers and as such not worth it. Zed needs lots of gold, fast, to be optimal and he can't accomplish that in the jungle. It's pretty obvious really...



-_-

So basically you're saying all junglers should be of the Maokai/Nautilus/etc. variety. Assassins can't thrive in the jungle?

I don't think I can even bother to defend my stance on that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Do any of you guys play on EUW?
> 
> My name is Lollipop Victory



I do.

IGN is Sylar, feel free to add me.

Don't let my light jib-jabbing with Darth discourage you. I'd still consider him a cool guy 

Though a cool guy that's most assuredly misinformed about things at times


----------



## Sajin (Dec 22, 2012)

I am Master Yi Bot on EUW.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> Which in a teamfight is gonna happen a lot, hence her having much more mobility regardless of the logistics behind it.



That's incorrect. Katarina requires multiple factors to be in her favor in order to reach maximum mobility. Zed is under no such requirements and as such an argument can be made stating that his mobility is not only more reliable, but also more consistent. 

I'll concede that Kat's Potential mobility is one of the highest in the game's along with every other champion that gains dashes on kills/assists. I.E, Trist/Akali/Kha'Zix. 



WAD said:


> Which if you fully utilize means you are most definitely cutting into your optimal damage output.



Of course not. Zed's damage output will not increase additionally if abilities from both shadows hit the same target. Meaning you'll get max damage from landing one shadow's abilities plus your own. Basically, all you need to do is press R on the enemy carry, and use the resulting shadow placed right behind them to do as much damage as you can, while retaining your W to either reposition with, chase with, or flee with. As you already need to press R to position yourself perfectly anyway, this should honestly be a nonfactor once you complete your damage combo. 



WAD said:


> Not to mention she is highly resistant to CC which increases her overall mobility in teamfights.



True, but it doesn't increase it to the point where she becomes untargetable and can cover double flash range without actually using flash. And aside from CC, she can't escape over walls or otherwise use it to better position herself unless an enemy unit is available to dash to. That restriction alone classifies Zed's mobility at a higher spot. 



WAD said:


> Grats, he has better mobility for like 10% of the game.



Early laning phase is extremely important for Zed. By virtue of being an AD assassin, getting ahead in gold/experience would be a lot more punishing to the opposing champion as his kit is designed to burst a single target down insanely quickly and chase them down should they attempt to escape. At lvl 6 his mobility can be compared to Ahri's except that he can execute his dashes more quickly and his W's cooldown is significantly lower than Ahri's ultimate. So yes, Ahri has potentially better mobility every minute or so post lvl 6. But that's all I'll concede. Not to mention her dash range is smaller than Zed's. 



WAD said:


> That's fine and dandy I was obviously arguing the efficiency of said mobility in teamfights, which Akali obviously trumps him. I'm guessing you're not considering that as per your "triple shadow switch" argument which basically means you're not doing any damage in a teamfight in favor of playing hopscotch.



Akali is probably my best and certainly my favorite champion. And even I will admit that the ability to jump on an enemy while being untargetable and the ability to wall jump or dash to any location instead of only being able to jump to an enemy unit is invaluable. Also, in your initial post you did not mention "Teamfight Mobility" exclusively. You simply claimed that all of those champion had better mobility than Zed. Which is clearly erroneous. 



WAD said:


> But their damage reduction all caps. And they all have much higher ranges on those abilities than Zed's Q, which brings me to my next point...
> 
> Varus's Q range: 850-1475. You can argue "But it has to be charged durrrrr" but it doesn't matter. We're arguing max ranges on the abilities themselves.
> 
> ...



So? Zed's Q has higher base damage than both Varus' Q and Cait's Q. The secondary damage as a result is still higher to enemy units than Varus' or Cait's secondary damage would be as well. Point being, it's considerably harder to wave clear with Varus Q or Cait Q than it would be to wave clear with Zed Q plus Living Shadow Q which was my point in the first place. 

So next time, save your "lol no" for something that you can actually argue against..

And you want 5 abilities? Non target skillshot abilities? 

K, i'll give you the first five going down the champ list alphabetically. 

Ahri: Q/W
Annie: Q/W/R

Welp, that wasn't so hard. While I'm at it, here's another five. 

Ashe: W
Cassiopeia: Q/W/R
Cho'Gath: W

Shall I keep going or have I made my point? 



WAD said:


> Best comparison. However Anivia's Q has a 1100 range, does damage as it passes through enemies as well as when it's detonated, and has CC attached to it.



Yes well for an AP Mage who relies on landing her abilities, I'm not at all surprised that her Q has greater range/Damage/and a CC against Zed's Q. But you see, the point I was originally trying to make was that Anivia's Q is a shitton easier to dodge than Zed's Q. IDGAF about the rest. 



WAD said:


> Lee's is at 975 and the projectile speed is slightly faster. I actually don't know where I can get the numbers for that.



50 more range is like a third of auto attack range so I just rounded near. The difference is honestly minuscule. As for the projectile speed, if you've played Zed within the last month you should know that his Q is as fast if not faster than Lee's Q. If you still disagree, GO PLAY ZED IN A CUSTOM, LVL HIS Q, AND FIRE IT. And quit wasting my time with your baseless denials. 



WAD said:


> Great math.
> 
> Except the bolded is wrong.
> 
> Thus your entire argument falls apart.



It's not wrong. Prove it is. I used base minion health at lvl 1 plus changes per every third wave to calculate that based off of actual information provided by Riot. Wtf?



WAD said:


> Never said it was hard, I just argued its optimal efficiency when it's basically being used as a fleeing mechanism.



Already addressed this. This is just baseless criticism at this point. 



WAD said:


> That's nice, except you're not always going to be Level 18 (thus rank 5 shadow) and have your 30% CDR at all times.
> 
> Hence "almost unfeasible."
> 
> ...



You hit 30% cdr when you get bruta/cdr boots. That's what, 2350'ish gold? Just by farming mid you should have that amount at like 13 minutes. Excluding kills/assists/wraiths. Also assuming you start boots/pots. Liek, taking 30% cdr into consideration shouldn't really be an issue here... Also, I level W second meaning I max it at lvl 13, not 18. Lets take lvl 2 W instead of lvl 5 then if it makes you feel better. By the time team fight phase rolls around I usually have at least two ranks in Living Shadow. Meaning the CD on it is 20 seconds. With 30% CDR which I have at this point it goes down to about 13.5 seconds. Hit 5 times with your E over the duration of the CD and it goes down to 8 seconds. Which for a displacement skill that also can be used to cc/damage the enemy/increase your damage output that's still definitely usable in teamfights more than once. The CD on it could even be potentially lower if you land a shadow E on a grouped team in say dragon pit or narrow jungle lane. 



WAD said:


> I'm not downgrading your accomplishments, it should be clear and if it isn't I'll state again that though I haven't played with you I can tell from most of your game theory that you're a fantastic player.
> 
> But the reality is no one should "consistently die" in a 1v1 matchup assuming equal skill levels. Especially not Pre-6, your boasting of that tells me that you're simply better than your opponents by a large margin when you play him and not particularly because the champ excels so much.



Hardly. I'm simply stating that vs Ap champions Zed excels at killing them at early levels due to his kit. It's entirely possible thanks to his mobility and base damage at early levels. You don't have to be vastly superior to your opponent to exploit differences in champion kits. And Zed isn't really all that common in most matches so many players don't fully understand the depths of his kit or how to play against him. lvl 2 cheese with him is particularly scary. If I grab wraiths or a wolf before heading to lane lvl 1, and i hit lvl 2 before they do, it's VERY easy to get first blood on an ap champion with probably 400'ish hp. 

I pull that shit off with Riven top lane all day. Level 2 cheese is easy as hell and a lot of players don't exploit it or realize it until it's too late. 



WAD said:


> Half. Really? Half?
> 
> And who says you have to take Wriggle's? If you want dragon control or are going to steal buffs a lot, then okay whatever, but I've more often than not built it.
> 
> ...



Not saying that carry junglers aren't viable, I'm simply stating that hyper carries and assassins like Jax or Talon or Zed aren't optimal in the jungle. They require quite a bit of gold to reach optimal performance levels and generally don't build off of jungle item build paths. I came to this conclusion out of my own experiences and also by asking professional players. After asking both Chauster and Zekent in their streams and getting direct responses from both players regarding my questions about jungler viability I came to this conclusion. Many players share similar opinions. In general, it's a widely accepted consensus that champions who require less gold to be effective due to their kits are stronger in the jungle as it yields less gold than lane. Meaning junglers such as Skarner/Maokai/Amumu/Malphite are strong in the jungle as they need very few items to reach optimal performance in game.


----------



## αce (Dec 22, 2012)

foreign perfect advice if you ever get angry

less QQ
more pew pew


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> foreign perfect advice if you ever get angry
> 
> less QQ
> more pew pew



QQ?

pew pew?

I'm confused. 

I lost 4 matches in a row today before winning 2 in a row. Haven't gotten angry really. Last game I played was with a jungle Syndra. -_-

Where do you people get these ideas are beyond me.


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2012)

> QQ?
> 
> pew pew?
> 
> I'm confused.



you have a lot to learn


----------



## Cronos (Dec 23, 2012)

so        much tl;dr


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> you have a lot to learn



I know. :c

So what does QQ mean? I'm gonna assume tears.

And by pew pew? More action?

Well yeah, I get you. And I think you are right.

Haven't really raged these past couple of days. If I raged, its because i got lag in game and it screwed me over.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2012)

foreign said:


> QQ?
> 
> pew pew?
> 
> I'm confused.


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2012)

I apologize if I'm not hip with it nowadays.

Y'all young'ins too much for me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2012)

rofl that was something from like years ago


----------



## Stein (Dec 23, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have to start playing LoL more...

Anyone here experienced with Morde?
Is it better to go Top or Mid with him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh Darth, I CBA to argue with you anymore. I don't even particularly disagree with your fundamental POV, I think Zed's great too but it almost seems like you heralding him as some kind of sleeper OP which he's not, just underestimated.

@SoulDeku

Definitely Mid. Mordekaiser wins his lane by pressuring mid and pushing it in, denying them chance to roam and denying them CS by having to last hit under tower. Typically his greatest weakness is his aggressive pushing style leads the enemy jungler to camp mid lots.

An added benefit of going mid is that you're able to farm the wraith camps exclusively to yourself.

Top lane doesn't work because the lane is too long and is historically the most prone to ganks so Morde will get shut down pretty easily there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2012)

teemo on my team got a penta kill

still lost(we shouldnt have)

ughhh


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 23, 2012)

Speaking of Pentas, I was split pushing as Shaco(aka carrying) and my team had to defend,  I was at their nexus turrets and they were at ours and it was pretty nerve wrecking.

All of my team died, except Lulu...who got a penta.

Wha.

I guess they said fuck lulu and tried to kill the turret while they were really chunked after seeing me in their base, but this is the Korean server lol.


----------



## Stein (Dec 23, 2012)

WAD said:


> Definitely Mid. Mordekaiser wins his lane by pressuring mid and pushing it in, denying them chance to roam and denying them CS by having to last hit under tower. Typically his greatest weakness is his aggressive pushing style leads the enemy jungler to camp mid lots.
> 
> An added benefit of going mid is that you're able to farm the wraith camps exclusively to yourself.
> 
> Top lane doesn't work because the lane is too long and is historically the most prone to ganks so Morde will get shut down pretty easily there.



Thanks for the info! 
I'm used to playing mid so getting it's good to know that's where he excels lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 23, 2012)

QQ

= crying. two eyes with tears.

when some1 butthurt you go QQ u mad and they QQ

pew pew

=giraffes

no jk

lasers or shining blasty things that go pew


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 23, 2012)

Man, so much has changed since september.  Its really exciting but damn I want that Nashor icon


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 23, 2012)

Goova said:


> Man, so much has changed since september.  Its really exciting but damn I want that Nashor icon



I troll chat waay to much to have a chance of getting the icon haha. Not so much raging, but trolling the ragers themselves. I can't help it, they make it so easy. Ironic though, my buddy trolls game sometimes by feeding when he gets pissed and he somehow has the icon and honor ribbon. Me on the other hand, am a try hard even in normals despite my chat trolling and have neither.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2012)

Why do people think AP Kog mid is troll pick?

I tell them he is played in tournies (dunno what match i saw him) and they go "Oh well i saw a jungle Soraka once too"

Why do people not use their brain to see WHY he'd be a good or bad pick? He has like a 2000 range Ulti (insane poke), and all his skills scale with AP, etc...
Most will say he is better AD, but that does not make him a bad AP carry.


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, Gogeta, you should also know that after the few tourney matches (mainly in MLG Anaheim) in which AP Kog was (ab)used, it was heavily nerfed. Hasn't been picked in another tournament since.


Still a semi-decent pick, but outclassed by others and it's really hard to properly finish people off with ulti's when they can stack to 400 manacost (as opposed to before the nerf 200)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh yes, I did want to correct Darth on one thing which was obviously bullshit.



			
				Darth said:
			
		

> Now melee minions at 15 minutes will have roughly 342 hp with 0 armor



This

They have 445 base health (+20/3m) and +2 armor/3m.

So fuck you, no, you cannot full wave clear with just Q's 

And also when I asked to give me 5 abilities with shorter range than Zed's Q, I obviously meant linear-formed skillshots like the examples we had provided or Ezreal's Q 

Still love you though.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2012)

Didi said:


> Well, Gogeta, you should also know that after the few tourney matches (mainly in MLG Anaheim) in which AP Kog was (ab)used, it was heavily nerfed. Hasn't been picked in another tournament since.
> 
> 
> Still a semi-decent pick, but outclassed by others and it's really hard to properly finish people off with ulti's when they can stack to 400 manacost (as opposed to before the nerf 200)



Oh.
Must have been a really old tourny i was watching.

But i finished half hp Eve the other day with 6-7 ultis. Dat Rylais.
He seems to shine only mid-late game. 

Damn it i found him the most fun out of all the other APC's i've tried.

Who else has such range/poke? I know Xerath has ridiculous range, but the nerf on his Ulti was really unnecessary as he wasn't really played before. His late game sucks anyways.
Excluding Nidalee, who else has great poke? Not just in the laning phase. (For example, when your team is pushing mid and want to get a turret but it is being defended - you are going to need some advantage to just turret dive them and beat them)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Lux
Gragas
Twisted Fate
AP Janna

AP Yi/Heimer to an extent (Yi's Alphastrike could potentially have extremely long poke and Heimer's W is great poke as well as generally good siege power)


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 23, 2012)

Lux for sure. At lvl 16 and enough CDR, you can get her ult to 20s~ She has also been a tournament favorite as of late as well.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn didn't even know that there was a thread for LOL 

Does anyone of you main singed?


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

I played lux yesterday for the first time. She's fun to play with unfortunately I don't know her best build so my damage wasn't as good as the other lux I played against. I'm used to playing tanks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Singed...

*eye twitches*


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2012)

Singed is pure cheese. 

Played Zed twice in lane yesterday. 

Dodging Ahri's skillshots with my W combo all day, err day.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

Singed is awesome 

 You just used w q then e and then profit. So easy to use and really enjoyable. You can easily solo a lane with him. I really want to get his bane skin


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm playing darius right now. He's good but I really don't know his best build. I also need to spend all the money on champs and buy runes. I will focus on getting runes after I get rengar


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2012)

Singed has always been one of the harder opponents to face in lane. I can never quite kill him past a certain point. Usually I require a gank early on to kill him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Darius's items should include:

Frozen Mallet
Blood Thirster
Mercurial Scimitar
Maw of Malmortius
Randuin's Omen
Black Cleaver
Guardian's Angel
Youmuu's Ghostblade
Shurelia's Reverie
Frozen Heart

Items are pretty situational but you'll generally go with 5 from that list.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2012)

Urouge said:


> I'm playing darius right now. He's good but I really don't know his best build. I also need to spend all the money on champs and buy runes. I will focus on getting runes after I get rengar



Triforce>GA


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2012)

In all seriousness he has really diverse build options

It can go from

BT, Atmogs, GA, Bulwark

to

Triforce, Atmas, Omen, GA, Bulwark

to 

Fratmas, Maw, GA, BC

to

4BT and FM


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks guys really appreciate it.

@foreign yup that's why I love to play him. He's a great tank with decent damage. I get so manny assist and kills with him. In my best game with him I had 20+ plus kills and 35 assist. I was on fire that day. Singed is particularly great on twisted treeline.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2012)

The TT boss is so boss

Unlike dildo baron


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 23, 2012)

Darius is pretty broken, lol. He can have the worst lane phase in history, then a team fight starts, and he ults 3 or 4 of your team for a triple or quadra and all of a sudden you just lost the game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2012)

lulu>singed


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> The TT boss is so boss
> 
> Unlike dildo baron



That's true he's really hard to kill. I usually don't even bother with him. 



Lord Genome said:


> lulu>singed



No way bro


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

The easiest champs to play with is Malph IMO. He was the first champ I played with. I still play him from time to time and I never have a bad game with him.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2012)

Kagura said:


> Darius is pretty broken, lol. He can have the worst lane phase in history, then a team fight starts, and he ults 3 or 4 of your team for a triple or quadra and all of a sudden you just lost the game.



Yah but only if your teammates are fed
If at least 2 lanes are losing you ain't winning the game unless you have a better team comp


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2012)

just went 6/3/19 as lulu


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 23, 2012)

Urouge said:


> That's true he's really hard to kill. I usually don't even bother with him.
> 
> 
> 
> No way bro


polymorph>singed toss


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2012)

Kagura said:


> Darius is pretty broken, lol. He can have the worst lane phase in history, then a team fight starts, and he ults 3 or 4 of your team for a triple or quadra and all of a sudden you just lost the game.



not really, if darius had a terrible lane phase then he's useless during a team fight.

people think hes broken because he has kills, but its just stat padding. doing like 600 true damage in one team fight (or what ever, based on the point in the game and how under geared he is) and little else isn't anything to brag about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Urouge said:


> The easiest champs to play with is Malph IMO. He was the first champ I played with. I still play him from time to time and I never have a bad game with him.



So true. 

I had some friends I was trying to "teach" Malphite, and in all his simplicity they overcomplicated themselves thinking how to play him. Like running up to the team, trying to Q them to catch up, then E in the middle, and then like ult in a combo.

And I'm like. "Just use the ult to initiate and then spam everything else :|"

ez pz



Lord Genome said:


> polymorph>singed toss



Plus Glitterlance.

Boy, does Singed hate slows.



Violent By Design said:


> not really, if darius had a terrible lane phase then he's useless during a team fight.
> 
> people think hes broken because he has kills, but its just stat padding. doing like 600 true damage in one team fight (or what ever, based on the point in the game and how under geared he is) and little else isn't anything to brag about.



I wouldn't say he's useless in a teamfight, but yea. If he's shut down obviously he won't be doing sick damage (unless you're literally ALLOWING him to chain those guillotines) nor will he be so tanky, so you can just blow him away and he'll get wrecked.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2012)

Darius op.

idgaf what any of you say.

they keep nerfing rengar but they won't nerf darius.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2012)

Play Jarvan vs Darius
Q him to death


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

WAD said:


> So true.
> 
> I had some friends I was trying to "teach" Malphite, and in all his simplicity they overcomplicated themselves thinking how to play him. Like running up to the team, trying to Q them to catch up, then E in the middle, and then like ult in a combo.
> 
> ...



Exactly people over complicate with Malph 

Yeah that's his one weakness but that's why I always get ghost and flash for him. It helps a lot against slows.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup, I believe Lulu and Kayle are hands down the worst match-ups for Singed. He is a champion I've tried several times since I really liked his kit and design (dat Mad Scientist skin), but failed miserably at every time. 

And I want to try Malph for once (always found him boring til now) but noo, he has to be banned/firstpicked by enemy in every draft pick game I play. Smh I wish more of my friends would play blind pick 

Pretty sure you can counter Darius with Garen, btw. Probably Kayle/Jayce as well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone notice how hard it is to keep Jax down. 

My internet was on full retard mode and my power also went off during a match, i got my ass beat at top lane later it was 38 minutes in i was lvl 14 and just got my Trinity force, besides that all i had was boots and two dorans blades. 

After that i still held my own in team fights and raped their kog'maw who thought he could 1v1 me. Basically it seems all Jax needs is a Trinity force to put the hurt on people big time, everything else is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm gonna be the best Olaf ever.

I'll bruise the fuck out of people.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 23, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Anyone notice how hard it is to keep Jax down.
> 
> My internet was on full retard mode and my power also went off during a match, i got my ass beat at top lane later it was 38 minutes in i was lvl 14 and just got my Trinity force, besides that all i had was boots and two dorans blades.
> 
> After that i still held my own in team fights and raped their kog'maw who thought he could 1v1 me. Basically it seems all Jax needs is a Trinity force to put the hurt on people big time, everything else is just icing on the cake.



As with any other hypercarries (Poppy, Nasus, Vayne, etc), you just have to end the game early. Also, that Kog'Maw must have been very silly because he has to be really, REALLY fed to try to 1v1 a jax who is pretty much an ultimate duelist.

But yeah, he's pretty strong at all stages of the game, very good champ in my opinion. I prefer rushing cutlass on him though as opposed to triforce, it has both ad and lifesteal and that slow is amazing in that it allows you to get kills in lane much easier.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

fuck jax dude

chunks like half my hp early on with just E/W/Q

zzzzz

also has like 900 starting base AD 

balanced


----------



## Sajin (Dec 23, 2012)

You still dunked me hard enough with Darius, stop complaining.


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, Jax can beat anyone's face in with just a few items (like triforce or cutlass) and mostlyl levels. Dear god his level scaling of his abilities and his stats is ridiculous.


That's why I love playing him~


----------



## Urouge (Dec 23, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Yup, I believe Lulu and Kayle are hands down the worst match-ups for Singed. He is a champion I've tried several times since I really liked his kit and design (dat Mad Scientist skin), but failed miserably at every time.
> 
> And I want to try Malph for once (always found him boring til now) but noo, he has to be banned/firstpicked by enemy in every draft pick game I play. Smh I wish more of my friends would play blind pick
> 
> Pretty sure you can counter Darius with Garen, btw. Probably Kayle/Jayce as well.



yeah i always fail against kayle and lulu. they are the worst match up against singed. I usually change lanes if we're on the same lane.

malph is great and so easy to build. you will have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, and that's even with foreign cutting back on his "Dear Diary" posts!

A few months ago this thread was hella inactive, only saw people post her once or twice every few days, even a week. Kind of cool it's a lot more active and there's a better sense of community now.


@Chausie - You're Misogyny, right? You namechanged from your previous name 

Anyways, I'll play with you and anyone else on EU-W that wants to add me anytime!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2012)

WAD said:


> Yeah, and that's even with foreign cutting back on his "Dear Diary" posts!
> 
> A few months ago this thread was hella inactive, only saw people post her once or twice every few days, even a week. Kind of cool it's a lot more active and there's a better sense of community now.
> 
> ...



Haha.

I breathed life into this convo.

Worship me as your new god!



Just had like the most fun game with Ace, HN, VbD and Ace about an hour ago. XD Felt especially since we won.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Which reminds me I still need to play with you fuckers sometime.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Pretty sure you can counter Darius with Garen, btw. Probably Kayle/Jayce as well.



I have to reply to every Darius comment, whether it be Anti-Darius or Pro-Darius.

Darius shits on Garen. If Garen tries to get close, Darius can use his outer Q to hurt him for A LOT, and activate his W before he gets silenced. 
If Garen however gets 2 kill ahead because of ganks or because Darius is stupid, he will snowball the lane.
But 1 vs 1 Garen is slightly weaker. Darius can take him at lvl 1, 4 or 6. If by then there are no kills, the match is super boring 2400 ELO farm fest.

As for Kayle/Jayce. Kayle is extremely hard for Darius because Darius's ulti gets countered, and a lot of his power comes from that. You have to stay close to the bush and go in there whenever kayle uses her Q.

Jayce is easier as his Q is dodgeable. You have to just farm all game long and wait for ganks. If he initiates and knocks you back you might have to flash pull him. Always try to get behind him so his knockback only helps you out.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2012)

WAD said:


> Yeah, and that's even with foreign cutting back on his "Dear Diary" posts!
> 
> A few months ago this thread was hella inactive, only saw people post her once or twice every few days, even a week. Kind of cool it's a lot more active and there's a better sense of community now.
> 
> ...



yeah im misogyny in lol, used to be sarin here.

sorry for bad typing, its dark and cold in ireland, so im in bed and cba!

id like to be chausie in lol, but it was taken 

and its great that its active now! cant do inactive threads, like how the wow one seems.

if only there were other lower levels playing eu-west here!


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2012)

Cronos is only level 19, but he's a lot better than your average level 19


----------



## Cronos (Dec 24, 2012)

Didi said:


> Cronos is only level 19, but he's a lot better than your average level 19



no i'm not baaka saying things like that won't make me feel good ~


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty sure I have several level 30 friends who are worse than you lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2012)

Cronos/Didi pl0y


----------



## Cronos (Dec 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 24, 2012)

I finally feel confident enough to play any role


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2012)

teach sajin how to be confident

guy is 1600 ELO almost and can only play mid

and like 3 champs


----------



## Juri (Dec 24, 2012)

Chausie said:


> yeah im misogyny in lol, used to be sarin here.
> 
> sorry for bad typing, its dark and cold in ireland, so im in bed and cba!
> 
> ...



I have a lv 10 ish i can play with you on if you're around there.



WAD said:


> teach sajin how to be confident
> 
> guy is 1600 ELO almost and can only play mid
> 
> and like 3 champs



I'm the best jungler on all servers.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 24, 2012)

Why do people jungle with vi

Is it good? Every game I played that someone tried they failed miserably


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2012)

It's pretty good. Level 6 ganks is auto death, kinda like Warwick except she clears faster.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 24, 2012)

The last jungle vi I played with died to jungle minions

Three times


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like NA players


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2012)

Even EUNE players ain't this bad


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2012)

And people wonder why we liberated ourselves from England.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 24, 2012)

didi owns with jungle vi


----------



## Urouge (Dec 24, 2012)

I suck at jungling. I'm only decent with WW.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2012)

Usually i need early 2-3 kills to snowball out of control and carry the game.

If i get someone who can counter jungle well, game is fucked.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 24, 2012)

I just had a kickass game with jax. solo'd teh lane on my own. 2 of my teammate were AFK the whole game. we lost but damn jax is a monster with a trin.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2012)

I thought the new patch gave him a lot of new options.

new sheen item, fm, AS boots and zephyr, new cutlass item

Is going Triforce GA any worth it now


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2012)

Cronos said:


> didi owns with jungle vi



lolwut


that was my only game with her in the jungle and my clearing speed was horrible


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I thought the new patch gave him a lot of new options.
> 
> new sheen item, fm, AS boots and zephyr, new cutlass item
> 
> Is going Triforce GA any worth it now



Yeah it's still really good

New sheen item, iceborn gauntlet, is probably a bit too much of an investment in tankyness/mana for Jax, just buy Triforce
Zephyr should be interesting yes, haven't tried it yet

Also new and improved Rageblade is so much more godlike on him than the old one


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2012)

not to mention blade of the ruined king is a great upgrade path from cutlass as an alternative to gunblade


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, totally


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yeah it's still really good
> 
> New sheen item, iceborn gauntlet, is probably a bit too much of an investment in tankyness/mana for Jax, just buy Triforce
> Zephyr should be interesting yes, haven't tried it yet
> ...



With mercs it's almost 8k. 

I've tested IBG, AS Boots and FM (maybe going little too much on the slow department here) and it worked out surprisingly well. Had to get Vamp. Scepter tho, Jax loves him some sustain



WAD said:


> not to mention blade of the ruined king is a great upgrade path from cutlass as an alternative to gunblade



So what's the best build for him now

I read the guides on lolpro and solomid, some say IBG, AS Boots + Zephyr, Others FM, AS Boots and Zephyr, others Mercs, Rageblade, New Cutlass Item

HALP


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2012)

i have so much to learn

need to learn top match ups more

I hate teemo. I hate Irelia
I just feel so good when they die. Irelia even more.


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2012)

There is never a best build

All builds are situational


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 24, 2012)

I go cutlass>boots>rageblade>zephr(if you didn't get mercs)>iceborn>blade of ruined king>whatever else you want

Swap iceborn with triforce later if you need to carry harder


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2012)

Didi said:


> There is never a best build
> 
> All builds are situational



I know
I should build according to enemy team


All i am asking is, for example, is Rageblade better than BotRK, Is IBG's slow good enough to consider getting it instead of Triforce, when would i buy Zephyr, etc.
What i mean is what are the best items for whatever situation i need (consider cost effectiveness as well) for when i need damage, survivability, utility, etc.
I can't quite figure that out for Jax as well as, let's say, Darius.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2012)

How can you hate Irelia? 

Wat she ever do u?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2012)

oh sweet mother

is that miss fortune?


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 24, 2012)

It's obviously Annie!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2012)

Annie is so sexy!


----------



## Urouge (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh that's awesome cronos


----------



## Urouge (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2012)

No one gifted me anything for Christmas.




*Spoiler*: __ 



On a separate note, merry christmas and I hope everyone here enjoys it!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2012)

Reminds me I really wanna start playing MF more.

Dat laugh.


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow. Six pages since I last posted here? And without foreign's "Dear Diary" posts or my tldrs? Im proud of you guys lmao.



WAD said:


> Yeah, and that's even with foreign cutting back on his "Dear Diary" posts!
> 
> A few months ago this thread was hella inactive, only saw people post her once or twice every few days, even a week. Kind of cool it's a lot more active and there's a better sense of community now.
> 
> ...



Im going to go ahead d take the credit for making this thread so active by dragging the BD regulars here and intriducing foreign to the game. 



WAD said:


> Which reminds me I still need to play with you fuckers sometime.



Oh shit I totally forgot about you. We played like ten games today. My bad WAD. Check your inbox regularly tomorrow. Ill let you know when we're all playing and Ill give u my smurf.


WAD said:


> teach sajin how to be confident
> 
> guy is 1600 ELO almost and can only play mid
> 
> and like 3 champs



 EU West sounds easymode wtf.



Kagura said:


> Darius is pretty broken, lol. He can have the worst lane phase in history, then a team fight starts, and he ults 3 or 4 of your team for a triple or quadra and all of a sudden you just lost the game.



Kagura posted here! 

Yeah Darius is scum. Hes been picked in like 7/10 of my last games.


Lord Genome said:


> lulu>singed


----------



## Sansa (Dec 24, 2012)

Just went 22/5/11 with Teemo.

Still lost because Kayle decided to rage quit half-way through the fucking game, and we had a Zilean.


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2012)

was spectating a friend's   game where a teemo on his team got a penta while dead. he didnt get a single kill while he was alive. 

Fucking scumbag champion. shit was hilarious thkugh. Liandrys so OP on teemo.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

Darth, you didn't introduce me to LoL. 

Confusing me with someone else? Hurt my feelings bro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2012)

tell him 4N

tell emmmmmmmm


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> How can you hate Irelia?
> 
> Wat she ever do u?



2 second stun

Oh you are dueling and you are winning the battle? Let me just stun you for 2 seconds so i can get away safely.

Also Nidalee is a bitch.
Playing as low mobility champions against high mobility champions is a bitch.

If i am losing the trade i can't get away.
If i am winning it i can't kill her.

Back to Irelia
Yes i am supposed to lose the trades at level 9 and i am fine with it.
Hell yes i am going to build 3000 HP and 280 armor just for that bitch. No, i don't like it when she leaves with a tiny bit of HP


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 25, 2012)

Learn Cho'gath and just omnomnom her.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2012)

Juri said:


> I have a lv 10 ish i can play with you on if you're around there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the best jungler on all servers.



im up for that when i get back home!


----------



## Stein (Dec 25, 2012)

I was on a roll with LB in ranked...
And then I lost in lane against *AHRI*...
I should throw myself into a Darius ult, I'm a disappointment to LeBlanc players everywhere.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> was spectating a friend's   game where a teemo on his team got a penta while dead. he didnt get a single kill while he was alive.
> 
> Fucking scumbag champion. shit was hilarious thkugh. Liandrys so OP on teemo.



I hate that scumbag aswell. how many times did I die after killing him because of his ult. a fed teemo is nearly unbeatable. felt good raping teemo with jax yesterday. jax is so op


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

Ty Genome for the gift!


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2012)

i played ap teemo yesterday
my friends kept running to their inhibs to push and kept losing fights because i wasn't there. They got angry at me and said I was trolling. Meanwhile, in those 10 minutes that they were dying I had the entire jungle and baron pit warded completely. So by the time we started baron, they came and lost all their HP just walking up to us.

AP teemo is the most scumbag thing imaginable.


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2012)

> I was on a roll with LB in ranked...
> And then I lost in lane against *AHRI*...



i got cancer reading this


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i got cancer reading this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2012)

SoulDeku said:


> I was on a roll with LB in ranked...
> And then I lost in lane against *AHRI*...
> I should throw myself into a Darius ult, I'm a disappointment to LeBlanc players everywhere.



I don't know why so many people are under the impression that LB is a counterpick to Ahri when the reality is its a skill matchup thats slightly in favor of Ahri.

One of LB's greatest weaknesses is AP mids who can push with impunity, with ease and with range. That way she's committed to the lane can't roam without losing out on farm/XP (while her enemy laner most definitely can because LB's own counter-pushing SUCKS). Ahri can do so easily by maxing out her Q and staying way behind her minion line.

If LB wants to leap forward to try and combo Ahri, she will have to do so off to the side to avoid chaining a minion, but this also puts her at risk of a retaliatory charm from Ahri who can then easily all-in Leblanc at any time. Furthermore, Ahri's bases damages are excellent in early-mid game, so she can easily run a flat blue MR page (even yellows if you're feeling frisky) and just build an Abyssal Scepter first and Leblanc will be hopeless.

I don't think I've ever lost to an LB as Ahri, to be honest.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

WAD, hurry and respond to Darth's PM.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2012)

Just did, logging on.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't see you bro.

Correction.

Darth doesn't see you.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 25, 2012)

Hecarim is god top lane

After level 5/6 he becomes Jax level of annoyingness. (When reached the same level)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i played ap teemo yesterday



Stopped reading.

You goddamn scumbag.


----------



## Didi (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, agreed with WAD, I usually pick Ahri if I'm up against an LB, and not only because Ahri is my best AP (probably)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

Just carried WAD, Darth, Ace and a random Shen on my back.

And I learned to never Q in a fight with a 6 item build lol.

Feels good though.


----------



## Juri (Dec 25, 2012)

lol seems i missed something interesting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2012)

you're bullshitting

which is ironic since i was the one playing the bull


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

WAD said:


> you're bullshitting
> 
> which is ironic since i was the one playing the bull





It wasn't as intense as I made it to be BUT I helped made a difference.

Besides, I had the best score and highest CS for our team.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 25, 2012)

didi and wad carry me so hard


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't worry Cronos.

Whenever I play with Darth, I always get carried. D:


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

Whoa. Last 2 games with Darth and WAD were quite intense.

But we won.

That level of satisfaction, sheesh. I'm content with the day.


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2012)

i left
and never came back
napping op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2012)

NA IS SO EZ~~~~~~~

Minus the Maokai game because Talon somehow got 35 kills man :/


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

I think I can say that in those 3 games where I played Janna, I've learned a bit more on when to use her ult.


----------



## Stein (Dec 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i got cancer reading this







WAD said:


> I don't know why so many people are under the impression that LB is a counterpick to Ahri when the reality is its a skill matchup thats slightly in favor of Ahri.



Yeah I suppose it is a skill matchup. The Ahri I versed actually built MR, which surprised me. To be honest I always play in fear when I vs an Ahri, I don't know why... 
Usually if I am against Ahri as LB I punish her as soon as she misses her charm, but this one would retreat as soon as she missed any abilities.
Usually Ahris I verse try to stay around to harass with their Q, but this one didn't.
I was simply outplayed...



> One of LB's greatest weaknesses is AP mids who can push with impunity, with ease and with range. That way she's committed to the lane can't roam without losing out on farm/XP (while her enemy laner most definitely can because LB's own counter-pushing SUCKS). Ahri can do so easily by maxing out her Q and staying way behind her minion line.


Yeah usually being pushed to my tower doesn't annoy me too much as LB, since if I see the enemy show their face behind the minions I'll hit them, but due to Ahri's charm and a very persistent Maokai, I was too afraid.


> If LB wants to leap forward to try and combo Ahri, she will have to do so off to the side to avoid chaining a minion, but this also puts her at risk of a retaliatory charm from Ahri who can then easily all-in Leblanc at any time. Furthermore, Ahri's bases damages are excellent in early-mid game, so she can easily run a flat blue MR page (even yellows if you're feeling frisky) and just build an Abyssal Scepter first and Leblanc will be hopeless.


As I said before, she did build MR, the first item she bought on her trip back was a negatron, which she built into abyssal scepter. It was pretty smart considering I was LB and our jungler was Diana. To be honest I didn't go THAT horribly, I was 3/4/0. Enemy team started to initiate team fights at about 15 mins which was horrible for me, since I didn't have enough items or farm to be useful, and they had a Darius and a Maokai on their team who'd just CC me if I got close...



> I don't think I've ever lost to an LB as Ahri, to be honest.



Really?... Awesome.
2 members of my team were yelling at me when I nearly died to Ahri at lvl 4 or something, telling me I'm supposed to counter her hard. And they reminded me of that for the rest of the game, I suppose it just got to my head too much... But luckily the nice Taric and Ez on my team defended me.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2012)

Did we really go 5-1 WAD?  Not too shabby.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh dayum, my scores were actually pretty legit today. 



6-3 is today's total. Could have won every lost game by the looks of it. Ah well. I'll go for the perfect score some other time. Fun playing with the NF crew tonight.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

The next champ I'm gonna buy is Rumble.

Seems like fun to play, plus no one really uses him at my level. 

What do you guys think of him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> The next champ I'm gonna buy is Rumble.
> 
> Seems like fun to play, plus no one really uses him at my level.
> 
> What do you guys think of him?



He's superb. An excellent AP top (which is more and more flavorful with the AD caster/assassin mid meta if you still want to have mixed damage) who doesn't really lose to many matchups. Maybe Yorick.

You pretty much beat almost anyone at Level 5 and Rumble snowballs like fuck. He can also initiate teamfights for his team with his ult which is particularly excellent if you don't have a tank and even better if you do.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

I see, I see. 

I'll be pretty glad once I can buy Rumble. I wanna get champs no one really uses.

Do you use his R like how Viktor uses his E? That is, hold down the button and then drag it across so as to control the direction in which it lands?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, kinda. It's a similar mechanic but I find Viktor's to be a lot more "stupid", probably because of the range involved.

Rumble's range on his ult is fantastic.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm gonna need to watch a vid on Rumble's mechanics just to be sure.

He seems to be a high skill cap champ though. Thats no problem though because I tend to favor those instead of some others. Like for instance, Irelia. She is probably my favorite champ to play. I don't really play her that much though I should. My top lane mechanics still need a shit ton of work and I don't feel I can improve them but playing every other random champ all the time.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat Rumble bugfix made him so OP. 

Then Riot was liek, fack. We released an OP champ and we haven't nerfed him for a year. Welp, time to nerf. 

And Morello swung his bat. 

And people stopped playing Rumble. 

But he was being played, he had the highest win rate in the game. Some absurd number like 60%.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> I'm gonna need to watch a vid on Rumble's mechanics just to be sure.
> 
> He seems to be a high skill cap champ though. Thats no problem though because I tend to favor those instead of some others. Like for instance, Irelia. She is probably my favorite champ to play. I don't really play her that much though I should. My top lane mechanics still need a shit ton of work and I don't feel I can improve them but playing every other random champ all the time.



Irelia high skill cap?

Maybe at liek 1800 elo. Not at our level son. 

Rumble can be tricky to use if you can't land your harrass. The problem with Rumble is that you absolutely have to push your lane. And he doesn't have a hyper escape, just a minor speed boost and shield. So beware junglers that will camp you. 

I used to only play Rumble for like 150 games straight. Back when they bugfixed him. Fun character. Falls off late game though. His ult can make or break team fights, but if you miss it, it's a heavy price to pay.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> Dat Rumble bugfix made him so OP.
> 
> Then Riot was liek, fack. We released an OP champ and we haven't nerfed him for a year. Welp, time to nerf.
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> Irelia high skill cap?
> 
> Maybe at liek 1800 elo. Not at our level son.
> 
> ...



And Rumble is still OP? 

How come you don't play him anymore? Did you play him for those 150 games before or after the nerf?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> Irelia high skill cap?
> 
> Maybe at liek 1800 elo. Not at our level son.



Why is it only at that elo or above?


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2012)

Before, during, and after. And to be completely honest, I've probably played him for well over 200 games. Possibly a lot more. 

And yeah Rumble has a really strong laning phase, and he's a really strong presence in team fights. His Overheat resource system can be a bit tricky though, as you'll effectively silence yourself if you don't manage it correctly and you'll be useless in teamfights.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> Why is it only at that elo or above?



That's the wall. Between 1700-1800 elo. Once you breach the wall your skill is generally considered to be at a level higher than the vast majority of players. 

I don't generally consider anyone playing a champion at a lower elo to be as skilled as any other player capable enough to elevate himself to 1800. 

Now obviously there are people that will argue that elo doesn't matter. But I personally don't believe that those who play Normals at our normal elo really need to concern themselves with ideas of "skill cap". Remember that Kat that ran circles around us that one game? Now obviously that player was a skilled Katarina, but aside from not dying and from scoring a kill on our support every now and then, she didn't really accomplish anything. You don't really ever have a high degree of skill until you can prove it in in the arena son. You think you're good? Take it to ranked and find out. THAT'S WHERE THE REAL GAME BEGINS.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 26, 2012)

just bought nami. i flipped a coin, heads for Vi, tails for nami. 

Played a dom game and she sucked and i sucked. Was like, fuck this so i played a 5v5 and it was great


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

sunfire cape on vlad is actually ridiculous
i just sat in the middle of the team slowing them with rylias and then ulted
they all died


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

WAD said:


> NA IS SO EZ~~~~~~~
> 
> Minus the Maokai game because Talon somehow got 35 kills man :/




i blame darth for being worst vi na
that red buff should have killed him though when you ganked him


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

also that alistair game was harder than it needed to be
foreign casting q's with caitlin when he has full item build instead of auto attacking
lol...


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i blame darth for being worst vi na
> that red buff should have killed him though when you ganked him



Da hell u talking bout son? I had the most kills on our team that game and Talon didnt rly start snowballing till he got a double kill on bot. 

Plus my kda was positive. So clearly that loss wasnt entirely my fault. hmpf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

also im the worst sivir EU

i thought with 60 less ping than normal i could still react/anticipate using my spell shield

lol nope


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

lord sexbomb is fucking hilarious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

i think i only forgive him for his teemo fascination because i made the presumption he was flamboyantly homosexual and thus being that cliche is inherently amusing and makes him an awesome person anyways


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> also that alistair game was harder than it needed to be
> foreign casting q's with caitlin when he has full item build instead of auto attacking
> lol...



Hey, I was only trying to maximize the most damage possible. 

Still made up for it in the end so don't hate.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> Hey, I was only trying to maximize the most damage possible.
> 
> Still made up for it in the end so don't hate.



wat? No u didnt. u died and we ended the game without u lol.


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2012)

hahahahaha

foreign got told


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> wat? No u didnt. u died and we ended the game without u lol.



I was alive, you just didn't wait for me. I was pushing the minion waves while you guys were assaulting their base. 

Besides, all of you were saying that game rode on me and Lord Sexbomb for the first 40 minutes.

Ungrateful douches. 

Just don't wanna admit "4n carried us 4 ranked players, 2 of which are gold". 

Don't worry, I understand. Your welcome. 



Didi said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> foreign got told



But if only he were right though.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

But seriously though.

Unlike that game where I fed Talon, I didn't feed and I actually played better and a lot smarter. I wasn't that far behind in farm in lane (only by 10 cs IIRC), and I didn't start dying til mid game which was because of poor positioning. That time where they got our inhib, personally speaking, that could have been preventable but you guys went chasing and I had to play catch up and we all know Caitlyn is slow as shit. Couldn't really defend myself against a Kat and Hecarim when I'm all alone.

I won't say I seriously carried you guys BUT I had the best kda score though. Or is it Ali? Either way, I should say I was influential on how that game turned out because I wouldn't doubt I dealt the most damage anyway.

I would say it was one of my better games playing with Darth because I usually get carried when I play with him. THats one game where it didn't happen. 

EDIT: Nah. I dealt second highest most damage. Darth did over 300k. But I did more physical damage than him, which means I still had a large presence in most of our teamfights anyway.

Plus, that trap that killed Katarina. ALL PLANNED! 

;P


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Wasnt I Olaf that game? All I deal is physical damage and true damage lol. Dude I got so scary in that game. 6 item Olaf with a GA never dies. All aboard the Olaf train!

foreign u did alright. Ace kept saying it was all your game though because u were uber farmed with 6 items. A 6 item adc has the highest dps on the team.  Although your dps was considerably lower than it should have been as u died too quickly in teamfights and u kept panicking and forgot to right click on the enemy even when u had a decent position.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> Wasnt I Olaf that game? All I deal is physical damage and true damage lol. Dude I got so scary in that game. 6 item Olaf with a GA never dies. All aboard the Olaf train!
> 
> foreign u did alright. Ace kept saying it was all your game though because u were uber farmed with 6 items. A 6 item adc has the highest dps on the team.  Although your dps was considerably lower than it should have been as u died too quickly in teamfights and u kept panicking and forgot to right click on the enemy even when u had a decent position.



Yeah. Olaf op.

I didn't forget to right click, I just clicked Q first which was bad. I had no idea at that point in time though. 

And I do panic in teamfights. I get this type of tunnel vision where I can never focus on anyone if everyone is clumped together too much so I tend to click on the nearest enemy instead of the carries.  It shows the most when I play with Janna because I'm never sure when to ult. The last two games I played it safe and only ulted to disengage or to heal if you all started to die.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

Dude I wasn't blaming him that much. I kept saying I was doing shit considering how much I just kept manning up in their faces. Got to the point where Darth was like "This is why you keep dying" because I ulted into a Lee sin with Corki beside him. Good thing I didn't die that time. My fps was like at 19-21 though. So it was harder then it should have been. 

But yeah, we had an Alistair, Shen and Olaf. Our front line was fucking stupid.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

That Shen never timed a proper ult though, nor did he actually farm though. I recall him missing several opportunities(during the earlier phases) to use his taunt as well. But I think he said it was his first time Shen so w.e. I think he did well enough all things considered.

You are right though; that was harder than it should have been lol.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

WAD's alistair gives me hope in humanity.
I banned it the next game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2012)

WADWADWADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

As you see i've got biceps to spare
not a bit of him's scraggly or scrawny
that's right!
and ev'ry inch of my body is covered in hair!

i also like to spam slamdunk when ulting with darius
or
"i am not trapped in here with you, you are trapped in here with me" as jarvan

in all chat that is


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

So I figured out how to save the Vi login in case I don't like the next patch's login screen. 

w00t!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

oh, no problem, don't tell us


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> WAD's alistair gives me hope in humanity.
> I banned it the next game.



:33



Violent By Design said:


> WADWADWADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



yes?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Meh.

At first I found Vi's login pretty cool.

Then it became annoying quickly. 

I have now disabled the login music until the next patch or whenever they change it.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> Meh.
> 
> At first I found Vi's login pretty cool.
> 
> ...



LYNCH HIM
LYNCH HIM I SAY


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Noxian cheese scum should just stand back.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

voli      pls.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm still in love with Vi's login. And with Vi herself. <3


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

I was thinking about Voli just yesterday.

What do you guys think about Volibear? I've seen Wings use him a couple of times and he dominated with him pretty much. Just like Rumble, I don't see him being used at my level too much.

Do you have him, Gogeta?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

He is a tank. Tanks need to initiate. He has 0 initiation outside of flash + fling, which is bad. He has good damage because of Ulti + % damage, but it doesn't suit the tank outside of the laning phase, as much as, say, having tons of utility (Malph knock up, AS/MS slow, etc.)

And no, i don't have him but i have played him in PBE and during free week.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> He is a tank. Tanks need to initiate. He has 0 initiation outside of flash + fling, which is bad. He has good damage because of Ulti + % damage, but it doesn't suit the tank outside of the laning phase, as much as, say, having tons of utility (Malph knock up, AS/MS slow, etc.)
> 
> And no, i don't have him but i have played him in PBE and during free week.




Generally true, but at the same time, not really. If you have a Volibear top laner, then you need an initiation somewhere else is all. Sona ult, Kennen or Morgana perhaps, Ashe's arrow, an initiator from the jungle like Maokai...plenty of choices, you just need to work your team comp around it.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

Kagura said:


> Generally true, but at the same time, not really. If you have a Volibear top laner, then you need an initiation somewhere else is all. Sona ult, Kennen or Morgana perhaps, Ashe's arrow, an initiator from the jungle like Maokai...plenty of choices, you just need to work your team comp around it.



Bruisers are early game champions. I don't think Voli can survive the slaughter and his passive isn't really good early on. Bruisers fall off because they might be the best duelists but utility is needed for team fights. Volibear has little utility (and to use those abilities he has to get real close) and his damage isn't as good as the bruisers's, at least early on. 

See, you'd think that an all around champion would be good, but there is a meta because it is more preferred to have 5 champions with each one exceeding at only one role.

EDIT : Considering how he has to get really close to do damage, he can be even more easily harassed than Darius. Which is bad. Jarvan, Rumble, Darius, Olaf, Vlad, Shen, Yorick, GP, etc.

EDIT 2 : Checked, and just as i assumed, he has no defensive stat boosts or buffs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> I was thinking about Voli just yesterday.
> 
> What do you guys think about Volibear? I've seen Wings use him a couple of times and he dominated with him pretty much. Just like Rumble, I don't see him being used at my level too much.
> 
> Do you have him, Gogeta?





Gogeta said:


> He is a tank. Tanks need to initiate. He has 0 initiation outside of flash + fling, which is bad. He has good damage because of Ulti + % damage, but it doesn't suit the tank outside of the laning phase, as much as, say, having tons of utility (Malph knock up, AS/MS slow, etc.)
> 
> And no, i don't have him but i have played him in PBE and during free week.



I think he can situationally be a very strong pick. Dependant on the top/bot picks, I think he can deny a lane very hard, and with the right jungle co-op, you can completely snowball the game.

His essential problem is in fact the mobility creep as Gogeta suggests. Everyone now with their fancy leaps and blinks and jumps and hops and shit. It's so much better than Voli's charge, I agree. The ways in which you can get kited are unbearable.

However, if the team doesn't particularly have strong mobility, then you will dominate your opponent in lane. Reminds me of a game I blindpicked with Cronos, we just ended up going Varus/Soraka. Enemy botlane was Ez/Volibear. Wow wow we got stomped, I had to seriously cauterize that wound before we bled out so thankfully through smart play(and them throwing a bit) we ended up coming back but getting shut down like that by something so unconventional makes you think. Varus/Soraka was a perfect lane for Voli to bully as they have no hard CC (except Varus at 6) to keep Voli from zoning them and forcing fights.

So you, generally you want to avoid anyone who can disengage very easily. Jannas, Alistars, Ezreal, etc. Voli is a true anti low-mobility champ. It doens't mean he should be your initiator but he could definitely shut down lanes hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> I don't think Voli can survive the slaughter and *his passive isn't really good early on*



What                        .


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 26, 2012)

> Bruisers are early game champions.



You kinda lost me right at the start, because with the term bruiser I start thinking Jax, Jayce, Olaf, Irelia, Rumble, Cho'gath, Darius, among others, who are much better mid to late than early. Voli can easily survive a lane early on against most tops. As for team fights, he's quite a threat to take down an enemy carry, I've seen many good Volibears. It really just depends on how the rest of your team is built. If you're relying on Voli to be your primary initiator, yes, you could have some trouble. But he's certainly not bad, I personally don't consider him a "tank", but a "tanky dps" or an offtank.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Foreign, let me just tell you when it's good to pick Volibear:

AD Bots:

Excellent: Varus, MF (if your AD can disable her passive), Urgot, Twitch
Mediocre: Ashe (early on before volley/slow is fully leveled), then it's terror in teamfights. Caitlyn, Tristana, Sivir, Kog'maw
Bad: Corki, Graves, Ezreal, Vayne

Supports:

Good: Soraka, Sona, Nidalee, Fiddlesticks, Karma
Mediocre: Taric, Blitz, Leona, Nami, Zilean,
Bad: Nunu, Alistar, Janna, Lulu.

I can give you a similar last for playing him as a solo champ, but I think you understand the pattern?


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

This entire page confused me.

tldr; voli's awesome but a billion other bruisers do his job better and he doesnt shine as a jungler or as a support.

any additional information is overkill.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

WAD said:


> Foreign, let me just tell you when it's good to pick Volibear:
> 
> AD Bots:
> 
> ...



Yah, I got it.

Don't use yellow though. It hurts teh eyes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

That is true, but I am simply pointing out the situations, enemy-team comp wise, when you  can justify picking him~


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

WAD said:


> What                        .



When he has no items and thus no fancy big HP, his passive isn't AS good. 
Theoretically speaking.

I mean, if early game he has 1000 HP, he can regenerate 30pct of his HP. But when he gets warmogs, he can regenerate double the previous amount. % damage, heal, etc. isn't good early on. 



Kagura said:


> You kinda lost me right at the start, because with the term bruiser I start thinking Jax, Jayce, Olaf, Irelia, Rumble, Cho'gath, Darius, among others, who are much better mid to late than early. Voli can easily survive a lane early on against most tops. As for team fights, he's quite a threat to take down an enemy carry, I've seen many good Volibears. It really just depends on how the rest of your team is built. If you're relying on Voli to be your primary initiator, yes, you could have some trouble. But he's certainly not bad, I personally don't consider him a "tank", but a "tanky dps" or an offtank.



Darius better late than early game?
What sorcery is this? Jayce and Rumble are also better early than late. Cho Gath may be hard to kill, but he can be denied.
Irelia falls off late late game. 

Also, bruisers ; Yorick, Renekton, Lee Sin, Jarvan, Panth (i realise Panth and Lee Sin are assassins but they are somewhat tanky and they do build tanky unlike other assassins so i put them in this list as well). Most top laners are AD casters in general, so they fall off as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> When he has no items and thus no fancy big HP, his passive isn't AS good.
> Theoretically speaking.



He has more effective health than anyone in first trip to lane and can easily win an all-in and outharass anyone who only relies on melee abilities.

If you don't have ignite for whatever reason, then you are going to get stomped.

Practically speaking.

And AD casters don't fall off in the League of Black Cleavers


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

uhm excuse me but Irelia falls off? Da fuq are you smoking and where can I get some? 

Also Jayce with late game items like tri force and muramana is pretty fucking strong. I feel Jayce is pretty powerful at all points in the game.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 26, 2012)

Jayce Volibear bot is deadly.


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Jayce Volibear bot is deadly.



>2 bruisers are really strong against conventional bot lanes

WHO KNEW


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

WAD said:


> He has more effective health than anyone in first trip to lane and can easily win an all-in and outharass anyone who only relies on melee abilities.



What do you mean? His base HP is 440. His E does no damage and is only used utility-wise. 

His W is AS buff (AS is bad early game) and % damage attack (% is also bad early game)
I can't see him outharassing anyone. Do you see him out harassing Olaf? Rengar? Riven maybe?

The only one i can see him beating is Wukong.



> If you don't have ignite for whatever reason, then you are going to get stomped.
> 
> Practically speaking.
> 
> And AD casters don't fall off in the League of Black Cleavers



True that, but you can also get executioners (truthfully though a very underwhelming item)

Dunno why Riot nerfed the flat amount and not the % amount which is still stackable. Sigh.



Darth said:


> uhm excuse me but Irelia falls off? Da fuq are you smoking and where can I get some?
> 
> Also Jayce with late game items like tri force and muramana is pretty fucking strong. I feel Jayce is pretty powerful at all points in the game.



Irelia does fall off. Wickd even said so.

She is good late game but LATE late game, when everyone is pretty much finishing their builds, 75 true damage for 6 seconds is not really OMIGOSH.

He doesn't have sustained damage as good as the ADC's do. His utility is pretty good though, but damage wise he falls off.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 26, 2012)

Didi said:


> >2 bruisers are really strong against conventional bot lanes
> 
> WHO KNEW



Yeah but it works really well because of Jayce's speed gate. They synergize super well together.

He can speed voli to throw people and the poke is still there. They have decent CC against junglers and disengage.

Volibear as a support works best with Jayce AD carry.

It isn't just strong, it's FUCKING DEADLY.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah Jayce/Voli is like Jayce/Ali with a twist.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

I was wondering.

Is the ADC role particularly difficult? Or is it the easiest to learn? ADC was easiest thing for me to learn, then I learned AP mid. I then branched off into Support and learned Top laning. I learned Jungle last.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

ADC is by far the hardest to master because it is the one that requires the most cognizance of your positioning and maximum damage output, and after 30 or so minutes, the game is all on you to finish. From everything to the fact that you'll do the most damage to towers to the fact you SHOULD do the most damage in teamfights. You will also be the most fragile and you have to do everything in your power with your team's help to make sure that you are the striker for your team.

In my opinion:

Top - Damage capacities (for 1v1s)
Jungle - Game Theory (for knowing how each lane will affect one another, factoring in you and the enemy jungler as the chaotic variables)
Mid - Team Synergy
Carry - Positioning
Support - Map-awareness

Are the skills you need to hone/master most in playing your position.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

It's difficult if you can't position properly because then you'll get insta gibbed. Also if your team tells you not to focus the tank infront of you that's laying the smackdown on your ass, laugh them off because they are retards. Just hit whatevers in front of you. Going straight for the enemy AD when they have a whole line up protecting them is suicide. Let your bruisers do it and just throw damage down on anything in the front lines.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

tl;dr
sit in the back and right click


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont like how the game is so centered about the ADC's. 

It's all about stopping the enemy ADC from snowballing, getting your ADC to snowball, killing the enemy ADC, protecting your own ADC

Like fuck that shit. 
I'd rather do this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndXixH2J6z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> I was wondering.
> 
> Is the ADC role particularly difficult? Or is it the easiest to learn? ADC was easiest thing for me to learn, then I learned AP mid. I then branched off into Support and learned Top laning. I learned Jungle last.



An adc main is going to tell u that adc is the hardest role to play. a jungle main will tell u that jungle is harder. a support main will do the same.

There is no general consesus that people agree on as to what role is the most difficult. Personally I think jungle and support are the two hardest roles in the game forpeople to play at the highest level. but as i said, there is no "hardest role".


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

if we're talking like a 60 minute game though tristana, twitch and kog maw shit on everyone. twitch is so underrated. his late game damage is just fucking stupid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> An adc main is going to tell u that adc is the hardest role to play. a jungle main will tell u that jungle is harder. a support main will do the same.
> 
> There is no general consesus that people agree on as to what role is the most difficult. Personally I think jungle and support are the two hardest roles in the game forpeople to play at the highest level. but as i said, there is no "hardest role".



Well, I guess it comes with your perception of what's difficult.

Mechanically speaking, I think ADC and Top are definitely the most difficult. Generally speaking. 

As for game theory, I think Jungle and Support definitely are the hardest in knowing how the game should interact/affect one another thus why you are the "backups" to the big boys getting the farm in the three lanes.

Mid is easy, by virtue is the lane that is most often 1v1 (as most junglers tend to lean towards top snowballs or double kill bot shutdowns). But there is some effort required in knowing how winning a mid or moving from it to affect the rest of the map as well as the jungler can impact the game.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

and kog is the only solo q ad i like playing because you can focus the mundo and still shred him in 4 seconds


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> if we're talking like a 60 minute game though tristana, twitch and kog maw shit on everyone. twitch is so underrated. his late game damage is just fucking stupid



ain't vayne also good

not just because of % true damage, but her 1 sec invisibility with ulti gives her 2+ free attacks :/


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

Vayne is amazing too but her range is so short that most of the time it's better to just go with those three given how easy it is to position with them. Unless you're Doublelift and mastered mechanics, good luck not getting instagibbed.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Ive rarely had problems with my mechanics (althoufh the 220 ping certainly doesnt make my life any easier). But knowing when to switch begween farming/roaming/ganking while also juggling cross map presence warding counterjungling, counterganking, counterwarding via pink wards/oracles, controlling objectives, predicting enemy junglers and roamers, and the all important landing your smite while still retaining an eye for your teamfight presence and knowing who to target with your abilities. I mean good god, just thinking about jungler responsibilities makes my head hurt. Compare that to the farm fest that is mid lane or the mechanics/lrn2snowball competirion that is top lane with only minor amounts of roaming for each. jeez. thecarries seem to have it easy.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

i can't jungle for shit
my calls are darth level


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Jungling definitely seems like the most daunting role for me. 

WAD, when you mentioned that Jungling is about game theory, what did you mean?


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i can't jungle for shit
> my calls are darth level



Its cause we're too manly to be the guys making the calls. A lot of the time u have to make pussy calls for the sake of the team. But for us we're like NOPE. TALON HAS 35 KILLS? KILL THE friend AND PUSH TO WIN. GOGOGOGOGO.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

i honestly thought we could take that talon


----------



## Sajin (Dec 26, 2012)

You thought Jayce Volibear was deadly?

Try Xin Pantheon.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> Jungling definitely seems like the most daunting role for me.
> 
> WAD, when you mentioned that Jungling is about game theory, what did you mean?



Read my earlier post about jungler responsibilities to get a general overview of Jungle Game Theory.

Also, inb4 WAD tldr.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i honestly thought we could take that talon


i did too until he one shot you


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i did too until he one shot you



I did too until he twoshot me.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

FUCK IT. BAYLIFE. 

TSSSSSSSSSMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> Its cause we're too manly to be the guys making the calls. A lot of the time u have to make pussy calls for the sake of the team. But for us we're like NOPE. TALON HAS 35 KILLS? KILL THE friend AND PUSH TO WIN. GOGOGOGOGO.



I'm learning well then. 

I still thought we could win until Talon 1-shotted me for about the 4th time. 



Darth said:


> Read my earlier post about jungler responsibilities to get a general overview of Jungle Game Theory.
> 
> Also, inb4 WAD tldr.



I want WAD's tl;dr. D:


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

Hecarim beats everyone late game

Gonna test him against Jax and Olaf though.
Everyone else will be slaughtered.

Except for Poppy
Or WW
You know. Non-ADC Hyper carries


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> Its cause we're too manly to be the guys making the calls. A lot of the time u have to make pussy calls for the sake of the team. But for us we're like NOPE. TALON HAS 35 KILLS? KILL THE friend AND PUSH TO WIN. GOGOGOGOGO.





♠Ace♠ said:


> i honestly thought we could take that talon



That's the only fun way to play.

Never be scurred.



Sajin said:


> You thought Jayce Volibear was deadly?
> 
> Try Xin Pantheon.



Would you say we made it work that one time Sajin? 



Darth said:


> Read my earlier post about jungler responsibilities to get a general overview of Jungle Game Theory.
> 
> Also, inb4 WAD tldr.





foreign said:


> I'm learning well then.
> 
> I still thought we could win until Talon 1-shotted me for about the 4th time.
> 
> ...



Eh, I got nothing further to add, really. The jungler just has to be the smartest player if he wants to affect the game the most. He has to factor the most equations, it's as simple as that, really.



Lord Genome said:


> i did too until he one shot you





Darth said:


> I did too until he twoshot me.



He never got around to gibbing me 



Gogeta said:


> Hecarim beats everyone late game
> 
> Gonna test him against Jax and Olaf though.
> Everyone else will be slaughtered.
> ...



Played a game yesterday with some of the guys here, I exhausted a fleeing Hecarim who wasn't using Ghost and I popped my Shurelia's.

He was still outrunning us.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Hecarim beats everyone late game
> 
> Gonna test him against Jax and Olaf though.
> Everyone else will be slaughtered.
> ...



I dont feel hes all that strong late game tbh.  Sure his sustain is pretty ridiculous with his W and he gets tanky as hell but any duelist should be able to beat him.

Also, im still flabbergasted as to how u think Irelia falls off anywhere near late game.

Boggles the mind!


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Playing with WAD all I learned is that exhaust never works.

Just kept hearing "WTF I EXHAUSTED ALL OF THEM AND THEY'RE STILL SO GODDAMN FAST"


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2012)

He exhausted all of them? 

SEEMS LEGIT


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

haha he exhausted hecarim and all i heard was "WHY IS THIS GODAMN HECARIM SO FUCKING FAST"
and when that shen didn't start taunt and took 10 years to taunt "TAUNT YOU FUCKING RETARD" and then of course when shen mis-ulti's and all i hear are sighs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Did I really say "retard" out loud? That's not nice 

But a Shen that is cowardly to invade at Level 1 with Alistar vs. a blue-reliant jungler will never have my respect.

Ever.


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2012)

WAD said:


> Did I really say "retard" out loud? That's not nice
> 
> But a Shen that is cowardly to invade at Level 1 with Alistar vs. a blue-reliant jungler will never have my respect.
> 
> Ever.



what the fuck


sounds like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


did you report him for not being manly enough?
that's totally a thing


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Didi said:


> He exhausted all of them?
> 
> SEEMS LEGIT



well they had Kat Lee Hec so u can understand why he was getting frusturated at the uselessness of exhaust lol


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2012)

One day I will have been playing this game long enough to understand at least half of the conversations that go on in here.


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2012)

Why have I been building Hec AD and tank this entire time?
How foolish

AP HEC
MOTHER OF LORD
SWEET MERCY


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Dude I tried that shit and I failed horribly. 

Mind you that was when he was first released. Barely ever played him again after that. 

You get mad props for making it work for you though. That's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2012)

Also, I fucking love the new log in screen.

I find myself just staring at it for at least 2 minutes before mustering the willpower to log in.

Dat Vi


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

i know the feeling bro. I always have to listen to the song at least once before I log in. 

Although Diana login was better. And the music from the Lunar Revel was just as good.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Just had one of those games where one lane does horribly, one does okay and the other does 50/50.

We were losing too. We had an inhib down by 25-30 mins. 

But I was calm and kept positive. I didn't do too badly as Zed mid against a Mordekaiser. Was a farm fest for the most part. They actually had about 5 of our turrets while we only had 2. They were up by 10 or more kills as well.

I was like "We still got this. Just ward the camps and baron and dragon." They were really cooperative. They tried to do Baron and we managed to prevent them from doing so. Eventually they tried to push and we beat them in two teamfights. After the 2nd one we did Baron and went aggrro.

We aced them once more and push all 3 turrets, straight for the Nexus.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 26, 2012)

Note to self: never play unorthodox duo lanes with WAD.

Thinking Heimer/Teemo was a good idea


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2012)

15/5/13 as shen

so fucking tanky lol


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Note to self: never play unorthodox duo lanes with WAD.
> 
> Thinking Heimer/Teemo was a good idea



HAH! I was just laughing at a bot lane that did that. 

Honest to god, word for word I said. "I don't know whoever the fuck thought Teemo/Heimer was a good idea but that was a fucking dumb idea"


----------



## Sajin (Dec 26, 2012)

So someone else just did it as well? Are you fucking kidding me? 

Man, I haven't felt so useless in a long damn while.


----------



## Santí (Dec 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> i know the feeling bro. I always have to listen to the song at least once before I log in.
> 
> Although Diana login was better. And the music from the Lunar Revel was just as good.



I wasn't around to see any of those, sadly.

I first started playing LoL during the Rengar log in screen, and this current one is by far my most favorite since then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2012)

I should have gone AP teemo man.

Like, we have Heimer bot, and an AP mid. I'm like "ok going AP teemo, just pick an AD jungle we already have Riven top."

Then the jungler picks Maokai.

ffs


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2012)

i just remembered how stupid mid game graves is
that burst is retarded


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I wasn't around to see any of those, sadly.
> 
> I first started playing LoL during the Rengar log in screen, and this current one is by far my most favorite since then.



You gotta youtube em man. The Jayce and Lulu ones are also epic.

And find the classic theme while you're at it. Always a treat to listen to.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2012)

errmahgurd, Wad, Ace, ya'll should play with me.  I started at the beginning of December and I only know how to do like one thing, but I'm a pretty pwn Sona if I have a decent bot carry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

adrian i dont think ive tlaked to u in like

3 years

or something

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

then again im known for losng friends easiily


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2012)

I know, I'm a terrible person.  Take me back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

i forgive all

cuz thats what decent human beings do


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2012)

amg amg amg yay! Now add me! >: I'm Maerala on both LoL and Skype.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

what server?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> I dont feel hes all that strong late game tbh.  Sure his sustain is pretty ridiculous with his W and he gets tanky as hell but any duelist should be able to beat him.
> 
> Also, im still flabbergasted as to how u think Irelia falls off anywhere near late game.
> 
> Boggles the mind!



I was top lane against GP and i dominated my lane. Everyone else lost their lane, even the jungler wasn't doing the best.
This was ranked BTW. So my teammates lost 2 skirmishes in a row, while i was still top.
I joined the next skirmish, we got 3 enemies of them while none of us died.
2 team fights later, we aced them with up to 2 deaths on our team.

Enemy Eve was really fed so the 3rd team fight i focused her, however i left my team to 4 vs 3 the enemy tank, support and bruiser. All 4 of my team died while the enemy didn't have more than 200 hp removed from them. I got Eve but i died in the process (nexus turret diving)
The 4th and final team fight we aced them with no deaths of ours, since i had gotten our Draven fed.
Even then, it was sad how i did more sustained damage than full build Draven.
I don't know about Jax, but, i've beat Irelia 1v1 at level 9, and she had 2-0 advantage on me. So take it as you will.


She is better than most bruisers, but she falls off as she relies on her W for damage. You really think that 5/6 item ADC won't be able to sustain that damage? And after those 6 seconds, Irelia won't be able to do anything. Talking about late late game, like 45+ minutes.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> what server?



Me? North America. 

... I think. Yeah. I'm still learning how most of this works.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I was top lane against GP and i dominated my lane. Everyone else lost their lane, even the jungler wasn't doing the best.
> This was ranked BTW. So my teammates lost 2 skirmishes in a row, while i was still top.
> I joined the next skirmish, we got 3 enemies of them while none of us died.
> 2 team fights later, we aced them with up to 2 deaths on our team.
> ...




It seems you wont budge from your position so there's only one way to settle this.

1v1. your hec vs my Irelia. Winner earns bragging rights and a rep.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 27, 2012)

i think i'm doing great with Garen. If my partner is competent to an extent we always win the line.

next step should be solo lane for me. And i want to try some other champions too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> amg amg amg yay! Now add me! >: I'm Maerala on both LoL and Skype.



will add on skype now

will add on LoL next time i log on darth's smurf to play with hims and his gang



Gogeta said:


> I was top lane against GP and i dominated my lane. Everyone else lost their lane, even the jungler wasn't doing the best.
> This was ranked BTW. So my teammates lost 2 skirmishes in a row, while i was still top.
> I joined the next skirmish, we got 3 enemies of them while none of us died.
> 2 team fights later, we aced them with up to 2 deaths on our team.
> ...



u actually have excellent points

i think the argument though is for the most part most games of significance dont go past 45 minutes

but yes irelia's late-late game is not sick hence why she is heavily outscaled by peeps like jax and olaf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

wait i already had u on skype

lol thats how little i use this program


----------



## Stein (Dec 27, 2012)

I think I've fallen in love with Caitlyn. pek

She may even replace Corki as my main ADC.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> wait i already had u on skype
> 
> lol thats how little i use this program



Maerala's my new account.  I hadn't used it in ages either till someone invited me to play LoL and I'd forgotten my old Skype info.



WAD said:


> will add on LoL next time i log on darth's smurf to play with hims and his gang



Poo on you.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

I got yorick one month ago and I still struggle with him. I don't know his best build. can you guys help?


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

Play a different champion


Unless you're an asshole who loves boring yourself and other people

Then you've found the champ for you!


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah but the thing is I like his skills and I enjoy playing him but I don't know the best build for him. the damage is not that good and mobafire is not great. I stopped playing because of that. I don't want to become a hindrance for my team. I mainly play darius and jax right now my new champions.


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't use mobafire, ever

If you need a guide, go on Lolpro or Solomid


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

ah thanks man never heard of them. I stopped using mobafire a while ago.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> It seems you wont budge from your position so there's only one way to settle this.
> 
> 1v1. your hec vs my Irelia. Winner earns bragging rights and a rep.



Aren't you like on EUW or NA
Ain't got Hec there, so unless you want runeless and mastery less battle, sure. 

Although i can only play on EUW since i have over 220 ping on NA.



> u actually have excellent points
> 
> i think the argument though is for the most part most games of significance dont go past 45 minutes
> 
> but yes irelia's late-late game is not sick hence why she is heavily outscaled by peeps like jax and olaf



Thanks, and that's true, most games don't last that long. If they can survive her early late game (not as often) she won't do much more afterwards.

I've even beat her with Darius. 280 armor and over 3k HP, but she just barely escaped 



Urouge said:


> I got yorick one month ago and I still struggle with him. I don't know his best build. can you guys help?



Muramana, SV, maybe IBG, Omen, Bulwark


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks gogeta i will try this build next time I play yorick. gonna try it on against bots first


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

I keep telling myself that I'll level on EUW, but then I start missing my champs and end up going back to NA.

First world problemz.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Urouge said:


> thanks gogeta i will try this build next time I play yorick. gonna try it on against bots first



Well Manamune and SV were already core on him in S2. Then just build defense or stack gunblades
you do that


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I keep telling myself that I'll level on EUW, but then I start missing my champs and end up going back to NA.
> 
> First world problemz.



I force myself to play on both of them regularly. I'm at level 22 in NA I think and level 21 in EU. 



Gogeta said:


> Well Manamune and SV were already core on him in S2. Then just build defense or stack gunblades
> you do that



thanks man


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

i really regret leveling on EUW


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> i really regret leveling on EUW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

U DONT PLAY ENOUGH TO MAKE ME NOT REGRET IT DIDI~~~~


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

BUT IM AT MY PARENT'S AND I REALLY HATE PLAYING LOL ON MY LAPTOP CUZ IT'S SUCH SUFFERING TO ADAPT TO LOW GRAPHICS AND 30 FPS AND LOWER MOUSE DPI

I'M INSTANTLY 50% WORSE


might play some games on a smurf lol


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

Didi said:


> BUT IM AT MY PARENT'S AND I REALLY HATE PLAYING LOL ON MY LAPTOP CUZ IT'S SUCH SUFFERING TO ADAPT TO LOW GRAPHICS AND 30 FPS AND LOWER MOUSE DPI
> 
> I'M INSTANTLY 50% WORSE



I understand you whole-heartedly.

Desktop gaming master race.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

no no. We'll play on Eu East. I have a lvl 30 with about 500 wins on there. Whats your username?


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an EU East account I think

Lemme look it up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

wait urouge mains singed and now he wnats to play yorick

WHY ARE U SUCH A BAD PERSON


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> no no. We'll play on Eu East. I have a lvl 30 with about 500 wins on there. Whats your username?



Holy shit you play LoL a lot.

Aren't you like on NA and EUW as well
I only have 300 wins fucker.

UndeadGothaX


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuck, can't find it/remember the password


Or it doesn't work properly because of renaming with inactive summoners, or because it was the same name as my EU west thing

I'll make a new one lol


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> wait urouge mains singed and now he wnats to play yorick
> 
> WHY ARE U SUCH A BAD PERSON



I bought him when I was a noob. a while ago and he cost me a lot so I just want to at least become decent with him. Singed will always be my main.


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

K, summoner name is Dastardly Didi


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

If you don't like playing Yorick, you can always refund him


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

never played on Eu East. I might make an account there in case I get banned in the others.

@gogeta how do you do that?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

There is a lot less rage since the only players who really rage are either the Polish or me



Urouge said:


> @gogeta how do you do that?



Store > Purchases


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

i dont know how u can get banned on other accounts
ive probably the most g ames on any single account, with normals/ranked/custom im probably at 4k games total

sometimes im an abrasive asshole, but only usually when presented with hostility first, cuz im that kiind of guy

if u act shitty then im going to viciously put you on blast

ive never been banned

therefore if u ever do get banned in LoL i stand to reason that u must be a legitimate POS


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

oh wait


Darth wasn't talking to me


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I've never been banned or even warned too


Used to kinda rage when I was newer at the game


But nowadays I'm pretty calm (in game, might rage over skype lol) since Idgaf, just there to have fun
And raging accomplishes nothing


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

there's so much rage in NA. I recently played with an irelia that kept abusing other players throughout the game just because of one KS. kept calling everyone noobs when she had way more death than anyone else


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU7C4pC6oTM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> i dont know how u can get banned on other accounts
> ive probably the most g ames on any single account, with normals/ranked/custom im probably at 4k games total
> 
> sometimes im an abrasive asshole, but only usually when presented with hostility first, cuz im that kiind of guy
> ...



same thing here I never start. the thing is I got banned because the people I had a dispute with nearly always report me. I personally never report. if people are dicks getting banned won't change them


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

10/10 would watch again


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

awesome vid gogeta 

my favourite lol vid is this one

[YOUTUBE]3R2z1Evg1Kk[/YOUTUBE]

JUMP SPAM MASTER

LION LANE POLICE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

KILL THEM USE THEIR BLOOD AS LUBRICANT


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

pirate jumping farm flip flop


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

WHERE ARE YOU DARTH

HAVE YOU GIVEN UP


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

winning by feeding 

[YOUTUBE]CIWRCfwrHQM[/YOUTUBE]

it seems to have worked though


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

either EUNE just crapped out


Or my first game on there will be a leave lol

said it couldn't connect due to my firewall when the game started loading
I don't even have a firewall

Now I can't even log in to it anymore


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Didi said:


> either EUNE just crapped out
> 
> 
> Or my first game on there will be a leave lol
> ...



KAJRHARLH;LHSAEHR'


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

first time playing LOL with sound. playing at my friends house and singed voice is kickass. he was already my favourite champ but now even more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

u never played with sound?


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

Started jungling with Rengar recently instead of laning.

Wow.... Just Wow....


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Urouge said:


> *first time playing LOL with sound*. playing at my friends house and singed voice is kickass. he was already my favourite champ but now even more.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2012)

playing with no sound
derp


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> u never played with sound?



hahahaha no I never . My pc is fucked up I need to change it. it's quite old. I bought many speakers but still no sound.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Started jungling with Rengar recently instead of laning.
> 
> Wow.... Just Wow....



didnt we have a discussion a bout this a whiles back?

i wonder i can correctly infer ur opinion has changed


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

Cronos said:


> playing with no sound
> derp



the difference is staggering


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 27, 2012)

Many poeple play it without sound and listen to music instead... 

When I wanna hear music, I let my Battlecast Prime Cho'Gath dance!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3p689N6cWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> didnt we have a discussion a bout this a whiles back?
> 
> i wonder i can correctly infer ur opinion has changed



Somewhat.

I still heavily depend on that forsaken lvl 2 gank like we discussed before, otherwise I'll fall behind pretty quickly.

But once I get rolling, dear god I fucking get rolling.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

the easiest shit is when ur rengar on blue side

just do ur red buff and sneak into bot lane's bushes

bide ur time, prowl, stalk them and then pounce when the moment is right

oh god da instagibz


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

dat darius  I'm starting to like him more and more


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Urouge said:


> dat darius  I'm starting to like him more and more



It          begins


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Darius too because his attitude is very much like mine.

Brutal, if you're weak then fuck you, and I don't give a shit I'm not retreating I'm all in fight to death bitches


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah darius really hates cowards. that's all he's been saying throughout the game.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> I like Darius too because his attitude is very much like mine.
> 
> Brutal, if you're weak then fuck you, and I don't give a shit I'm not retreating I'm all in fight to death bitches



Funny thing is even if he wants to escape he just can't.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

god I hate lux ult


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> wait urouge mains singed and now he wnats to play yorick
> 
> WHY ARE U SUCH A BAD PERSON



Kenji mains singed? 

But he's terrible at him.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

hecarim is really good. his w is really useful


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2012)

Ace, if you are reading this, then come on LoL.

Darth is waiting.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Urouge said:


> hecarim is really good. his w is really useful



Ya, it's awesome like that, i should try tank AP Hecarim to see how much ill heal off then. Dunno if i can snowball that way tho.



Anyway, i just won a lane against Lee Sin as Hecarim.

Beat him at level 4.  Then got him again. Then died due to diving him when we both had around equal hp and i had no ignite. He lived with 40 hp

Froze lane afterwards.

He tried to kill me at level 6 when i had no mana, he used ulti, ignite, everything.
LOL NOOB LEE, I LIVED WITH 4 HP.




foreign said:


> Ace, if you are reading this, then come on LoL.
> 
> Darth is waiting.



Tell Darth i am waiting


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Tell Darth i am waiting



I SEE YOU. 

Playing with the NF crew right now. Will play with you soon though lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> I SEE YOU.
> 
> Playing with the NF crew right now. Will play with you soon though lol.



/all hi

how am i not a part of it
full of tears

seriously though, i'll be waiting.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Ya, it's awesome like that, i should try tank AP Hecarim to see how much ill heal off then. Dunno if i can snowball that way tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's especially usefull in big team fights. you heal much quicker. I was really struggling early on against ashe and lux bot. I was planning on playing top but trundle was jungling so i had to go bot. once you get used to him though he's pretty great.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 27, 2012)

Didi said:


> BUT IM AT MY PARENT'S AND I REALLY HATE PLAYING LOL ON MY LAPTOP CUZ IT'S SUCH SUFFERING TO ADAPT TO LOW GRAPHICS AND 30 FPS AND LOWER MOUSE DPI
> 
> I'M INSTANTLY 50% WORSE
> 
> ...


rofl this is my life with LoL

always lagging and fps problems


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

damn I hate patching it takes so damn long


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

Get on NA and Queue with me, fggts.

I'm looking at you, Darth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally bought Vi and loving her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

there u go thats how u builder

peeps not realizing how good E is with triforce

triforce/cleaver->BT->GA->warmoggs

gg wp


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Get on NA and Queue with me, fggts.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Darth.



lol we've got a full group atm, but I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

14-6-10 Hec. 280 armor, around 180 MR. 3K HP. Was planning on buying Gunblade but game ended. 

Just saying... Darth.


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

26/19/12 Rengar.

Teemo ended up leaving at lvl 1, so we were 4v5 the entire time and I was carrying the game.

Made it to their nexus, but the odds proved to much and we lost.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 27, 2012)

Yo who was the terrible player here that said Zed was bad? I saw SKT T1 play against PE1 and Zed had to be banned because he won games single handed. OGN Winter has been spamming Zed and Wickd says Zed is very strong, along with all of Asia.

Some want a Zed nerf here in Korea, so who was the fool that said Zed was weak? Speak up.


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2012)

It was WAD


he's the fool
it's him


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2012)

post           .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

that was sajin


----------



## Sajin (Dec 27, 2012)

It was me and I still think he's weak until I see him played by a team which I can actually recognize.

Might want to tone your post down a bit, by the way.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally on the boat getting away from the hell hole they call Ireland. Will be able to play a few games tomorrow if anyone around level 14 and on EU West is up for it!


This boat wifi sucks, everything is blocked. What's the point in that?


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Yo who was the terrible player here that said Zed was bad? I saw SKT T1 play against PE1 and Zed had to be banned because he won games single handed. OGN Winter has been spamming Zed and Wickd says Zed is very strong, along with all of Asia.
> 
> Some want a Zed nerf here in Korea, so who was the fool that said Zed was weak? Speak up.





Didi said:


> It was WAD
> 
> 
> he's the fool
> it's him



Wasn't just WAD son. 

Someone else here was acting scummy that night.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2012)

Got two spots open if anyone on NA wants to play normals with us.

Santi get online you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

I never said he was weak I was just disagreeing with you on how strong he was in lane vs. jungle where I feel you undervalue his strength there~


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm about 20 minutes in the match, guys. I'll join right after.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2012)

Apparently my rage is something of legend. That last game I played with the group, I suggested that we end it as soon as possible and Santi and Darth are like 'calm down.' when I was calm. -_-'

I wasn't pleased (I was annoyed somewhat but not angry) though when they aced us, well, the rest of the team. (I was still living) and they could have at least got an inhib but they didn't for some strange reason. Talk about taking advantage of mistakes. Made them pay dearly for it. 

I just wish I could have stayed in Skype. I really need my own internet connection. The lag too stronk.

Rumble has been bought! 

However, its really hilarious and sad that I used 4800 IP on Rumble when he goes on sale tomorrow for 440 RP.  I still had some left to use for that sale while using the IP to get runes.

Curse you Riot, curse you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2012)

im 2 legit


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

foreign, why don't you have a seat right over there?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> im 2 legit



Damn, you played that many games with us today? I only played 8.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2012)

Sant? said:


> foreign, why don't you have a seat right over there?



No.

How about I just throw you a yawn and a kitty treat instead?


----------



## Santí (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn you Riot, still cheating me of my long awaited Headhunter Rengar skin sale and tempting me with Riven.

You rotten bastards.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2012)

Rengar has one of the better default skins IMO. His in-game default look is pretty dope.

I just wish they didn't put Rumble on sale like that. I should have seen it coming. :<


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2012)

I just fed a Shaco so bad. Someone teach me how to Lux mid.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Rumble is harder to use than I thought. D:

I'm gonna make a smurf and use him only on it though.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Orianna so good. Played her on my smurf. Went 8/2/6. Had 270 CS with her.

I was clearly the best player on my team but I went all scumbag and acted like a totally newb player. 

Sucks our team had double junglers, one of which did nothing and went afk. Still lost but oh well.

I should prolly still use the smurf though. Get away from my main for a bit because I obviously take every game I play on it too seriously. Just try to play for a bit more fun on my smurf, try crazy shit and have no one care.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 28, 2012)

i have a smurf to vent some shit when i lose and for the giggles + trying new champs...

1 game with Garen = 69 kills, 4 deaths, 23 assists


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

...

You are lying 

How the hell do you get that much kills in a game? How long was that game? 0_0


----------



## Shozan (Dec 28, 2012)

it was like 45 minutes... I'm not gonna lie, the account level is like 5 or 6 and in the opp. team a really stupid Victor (it wasn't even funny) kept being killed like every 1 or 2 minutes.

He never bought anything from the store, was killed like 4 or 5 times by a lonely tower, etc, etc. They fed me with him, an so-so alistair and a really stupid Zhao. I was like 10 kills in the firts 8 minutes and the score was like 33 - 15 in the first 10 minutes.

Pretty fun and relaxed game.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like many tears were shed on the opposing team.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 28, 2012)

Sajin said:


> It was me and I still think he's weak until I see him played by a team which I can actually recognize.
> 
> Might want to tone your post down a bit, by the way.



Team you can recognize? You do realize teams better than CLG NA, CLG EU, etc. have been spamming him right?

The Korean teams here have been picking him 1st pick non stop. SKT T1 was getting shat on by Zed.

Sorry for the tone but that's pretty ignorant/stubborn to still think he is weak when virtually every pro agrees Zed is really strong.

Wickd, all the koreans, Doublelift, Chauster, etc.





WAD said:


> I never said he was weak I was just disagreeing with you on how strong he was in lane vs. jungle where I feel you undervalue his strength there~



I heard he was best at top lane but how do you rate him as a jungle?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 28, 2012)

what do you guys think of nami


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Westrice was one of the very first pro players to ever take a liking to Zed and constantly play him though.

Sad he gets no mention though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

Chocochip said:
			
		

> I heard he was best at top lane but how do you rate him as a jungle?



He's pretty damn good. Great ganks at 6, and insanely good farm.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 28, 2012)

Goova said:


> what do you guys think of nami



Amazing support, people are really learning her well these days. She has a bit of a learning curve though, she can be played at a high level when learned thoroughly. 



foreign said:


> Westrice was one of the very first pro players to ever take a liking to Zed and constantly play him though.
> 
> Sad he gets no mention though.



I expect Westrice and Voyboy to make good use of Zed. They work best with tricky champs.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

foreign said:


> Westrice was one of the very first pro players to ever take a liking to Zed and constantly play him though.
> 
> Sad he gets no mention though.



Well he isn't even on a team atm


Oh no wait, I kid, he's on the renewed Epik

But that'll probably just be a fun team, not a really serious team aiming for the top
just like the old Epik, except that the scene was so much weaker then that they could win without practice


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

Going balls deep with Warwick and having my team clean up.

They just weren't ready to man up with me.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay, England \O/

Yay, my own computer \O/

Yay, LoL \O/


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

Chausie said:


> Yay, England \O/
> 
> Yay, my own computer \O/
> 
> Yay, LoL \O/


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

Mercs, Randuins, Gunblade, IBG, SV, GA Hecarim
WHERE YOU GOIN VAYNE.


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

So much AP lol. Build Triforce instead of Iceborn son. More damage/better stats.


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

my friend just gave me a shit tonne of rp
i have 1500 now


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

yesterday the funniest shit happened
santi ults rammus and would have got the kill but nidalee heals him and he dies


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

Like I said, I went balls deep and he wasn't ready to man up with me


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

There was nobody around to man up with u lol. u went in alone and died for no reason.

feeders gonna feed.


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah we all died
that kat - wukong combo won the game for us


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

My Janna gets no honorary mention. 

No wonder no one likes support. They get no praise.


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

It was for no reason only because of Nidalee 1-upping me with that random ass heal, from like 20 feet away. She was nowhere near Rammus


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

@4n
Or maybe you're not as good as you think you are?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Just played on my smurf. Xin on our team was mad and was like Orianna feed.

I think its really stupid of someone to make a smurf and rage at new players who are now learning the game. That type of behavior is just pathetic and pisses me off.

You should just take it light. Help the new players around the curve. I'm getting a kick out of acting nooby so I'll prolly wait til I'm like level 10 or so before I actually try to win.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Didi said:


> @4n
> Or maybe you're not as good as you think you are?




But of course I'm not good. I consider myself little below average but I do try to improve. And besides, I was making good sport because I know they couldn't win that game 4v5. That alone is enough to make me think I played a role in that win so I don't really mind if I get no mention whatsoever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

#YOLO

#swag


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

Worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

fuckin warwick creepin round corners lookin for KS


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

I assure you, I was ONLY after the assist


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

oh hey what's going on here


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 28, 2012)

Gone for a week and come back to CLG Aphromoo and CLG.EU no longer CLG.EU. Not really surprised at the Ahpromoo support cause he's been supporting a lot lately and I heard about his tryout, but the CLG.EU came out of left field for me. I wonder what team they'll sign under now, Azubu.EU!? Considering how close they've gotten with the Azubu teams and how big they've gotten in Korea, I wouldn't be surprised. But moving to Korea full time would probably be a big commitment so who knows, W/e teams gets them, I wish them luck!


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

foreign said:


> Just played on my smurf. Xin on our team was mad and was like Orianna feed.
> 
> I think its really stupid of someone to make a smurf and rage at new players who are now learning the game. That type of behavior is just pathetic and pisses me off.
> 
> You should just take it light. Help the new players around the curve. I'm getting a kick out of acting nooby so I'll prolly wait til I'm like level 10 or so before I actually try to win.


foreign....

Why are u playing on a smurf? And why are you actually pretending to be a noob? 

All the time and effort you're putting into that smurf could be going into your main acc. And by winning more games on your main, you'll face more skilled opponents and your general skill level will start to rise. 


You are not improving at this game by playing on your smurf. If anything, you're getting worse by losing any skill you would have needed against higher level opponents and becoming complacent. Go back to playing on your main man. You're not going to improve by smurfing right now and you're losing any potential IP and normal elo gain on your main


foreign said:


> But of course I'm not good. I consider myself little below average but I do try to improve. And besides, I was making good sport because I know they couldn't win that game 4v5. That alone is enough to make me think I played a role in that win so I don't really mind if I get no mention whatsoever.


 actually, im pretty sure WAD, Ace, and I could have 3v5'd them. 90% of the team's gold was on us.



WAD said:


> fuckin warwick creepin round corners lookin for KS


 Hes just securing kills man.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> #YOLO
> 
> #swag





Sant? said:


> Worldstarhiphop.com




worldstarhiphop = /r/leagueoflegends 



StrawHatCrew said:


> Gone for a week and come back to CLG Aphromoo and CLG.EU no longer CLG.EU. Not really surprised at the Ahpromoo support cause he's been supporting a lot lately and I heard about his tryout, but the CLG.EU came out of left field for me. I wonder what team they'll sign under now, Azubu.EU!? Considering how close they've gotten with the Azubu teams and how big they've gotten in Korea, I wouldn't be surprised. But moving to Korea full time would probably be a big commitment so who knows, W/e teams gets them, I wish them luck!



*checks reddit and sees CLG announcement


Gotta love the interwebz


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha, made friends with the enemy vi last game, and she went around killing everyone but me. Was a lot of fun!

My team was full of ragers and haters, so no shits were given at all.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Darth said:


> foreign....
> 
> Why are u playing on a smurf? And why are you actually pretending to be a noob?
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying but you said it yourself. I just need to lighten up a bit. I just made the smurf for fun.

But I get your point and I do want to improve. Can't I like still keep the smurf and still play for shits and giggles AND still improve?

As for that game yesterday:

May a tempest sweep down on you whereever you are for ignoring my DIAMOND level pro support skills.


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

No, choose one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

darth's smurf has PFE but not MF


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 28, 2012)

foreign said:


> My Janna gets no honorary mention.
> 
> No wonder no one likes support. They get no praise.


i get praise for my support


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

Darth said:


> So much AP lol. Build Triforce instead of Iceborn son. More damage/better stats.



Needed Armor and slow vs Vayne. I was half trolling that game though. Randuins, IBG slow, HG slow.
STAY THE FUCK THERE.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i get praise for my support



Pfft.

I mainly praise you because you are way better than I was when I was at your level and prolly will grow to be within time. 

Besides, you can't go too wrong with a Lulu ult. I keep messing up my Janna's ult most of the time. 

Lux support too legit though. Love it. Her CD are ridiculous. I just love the feeling of trying to snare the enemy. 

EDIT: I never notice Lux support too much in competitive play. I mean, her kit is freaking amazing. Snare, Slow, Shield and relatively short cooldowns. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll miss CLG EU.

I hope all of the other members of that team form a new team together.

I never paid much attention to them but after that loss against WE, I thought the way they had that never die attitude and almost made a comeback was great and I admired them from there on then because of it.

Plus, Snoopeh is easy on the eyes. And no, I'm not gay. I don't know why I keep noticing how good looking he is.  F'ck society and their views.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2012)

Today is hecarim day.

Pray for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

foreign said:
			
		

> EDIT: I never notice Lux support too much in competitive play. I mean, her kit is freaking amazing. Snare, Slow, Shield and relatively short cooldowns. What more could you ask for?



from a psychological perspective, we can ask for a lot more

but ur right, i do think she's a lot more viable as a support than people give her credit for, i myself like to run her as support sometimes (i also player her mid) and it could work

the reason its risky though is because if you fall behind you've all but sealed your fate.

i played with ezreal (probably one of the best lux partners) vs. graves/taric...that shit was just too cheese man, taric was running an AP page with flat MR and graves had flat MR too

we got gg'd and i only had like a doran's ring 10 minutes into the game, was 0-2

but somehow we came back that match i picked up a few kills got a lil sidefarm and i finished with: twin shadows, ruby sightstone, sorc boots, deathcap, NLG, and a dorans ring (7/5/23)

but really peeps just play zyra instead of her for "ap sup bot" i dont get it

i think the support meta can be really busted open in various ways ppl r just 2 lazy to think


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

/ignored


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2012)

Whenever I try to play lux support, people shout at me and call me fail for not going mid/for not stacking AP/not getting kills/etc.

Maybe it's the level I'm at, so people don't see it as often?

Either way, I'd love to play her as support and learn it and try it more often, but it's very hard with people shouting at you all the time


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> from a psychological perspective, we can ask for a lot more
> 
> but ur right, i do think she's a lot more viable as a support than people give her credit for, i myself like to run her as support sometimes (i also player her mid) and it could work
> 
> ...



but theorectically speaking though, can't you play lux as an ap sup bot as well? her ult is pretty good as well.

i usually build lux like any other support such as janna. remember that game where that zyra was building ap? should i build lux as an AP support so she can share in the dmg building? Krepo has done it before and it has worked. (with zyra that is)


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Cronos said:


> /ignored



Sorry bro D:

Whats up? Played any LoL lately?



Chausie said:


> Whenever I try to play lux support, people shout at me and call me fail for not going mid/for not stacking AP/not getting kills/etc.
> 
> Maybe it's the level I'm at, so people don't see it as often?
> 
> Either way, I'd love to play her as support and learn it and try it more often, but it's very hard with people shouting at you all the time



Do it. Its awesome. And why would people rage at you for playing Lux support? I bet when Zyra came out people did the same thing.

Who made Zyra support a popular thing btw?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Today is hecarim day.
> 
> Pray for me.



fuck hecarim



Cronos said:


> /ignored



cronos 



Chausie said:


> Whenever I try to play lux support, people shout at me and call me fail for not going mid/for not stacking AP/not getting kills/etc.
> 
> Maybe it's the level I'm at, so people don't see it as often?
> 
> Either way, I'd love to play her as support and learn it and try it more often, but it's very hard with people shouting at you all the time



people generally have a stigma against lux

because she does pretty much rely on AP and doesn't work too well as a conventional support getting aura items and such

an AoE slow and double binding is nice but you can have so much better options and more importantly not be such a liability in lane

so you really need to get AP to get the ball rolling, you need to win the lane. and its hard with a champ like lux who is inherently hard 

and my offer stands misogyny, i can play with you whenever!


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> fuck hecarim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you're free now and up for a game?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

clg announcements are awesome


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

WTF, I did NOT see it coming that CLG.eu will be leaving CLG and be playing under a different banner/sponsor

Excited to see who



WAD said:


> darth's smurf has PFE but not MF



I have PFE but not MF


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

EG          FTW


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

I was reading this and it had me wondering.

A champ like Elise is looking pretty strong right now. She can switch between AP carry to a bruiser in an instant. What do you guys think of her?


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

They're talking specifically about AD bruisers there though, because of their new itemization icm with the penetration changes


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Didi said:


> They're talking specifically about AD bruisers there though, because of their new itemization icm with the penetration changes



Yeah I understand that.

I was just thinking about Elise being able to both use those armor penetration weapons and still deal some good AP burst. Is it possible?

____

On a separate note, played an AI with Rumble last night. Definitely harder than I thoguht it would be. I was like using his Q and I couldn't aim for shit. I was thinking if this were an actual real game, I would lose the trade easily.

Oh and - 

Orianna too good.  I still have trouble learning her range though. Like I get too close to be sure I hit with the ball and then I die


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

Perhaps it's just because it's my type of playstyle and the champs I enjoy to use, but I have considered carries to be just big shiny targets for me to destroy. In team fights, many champs such as Hecarim, Amumu, or Rengar have several ways to charge in and isolate/single-out/2-shot the carry while the rest of the team is stunned/feared or just simply couldn't finish off the bruiser because of his beefyness. Unless the attacking team is really foolish or your tanks and supports are absolute god-tier in what they do, the carry is going to be a liability.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

/r/leagueoflegends has a lot of good things to read today.



Was just browsing through. I haven't read it completely yet but I'm surprised to see Rengar at the top of the list. No matter what any of you say, I cannot help but peeved by the fact they keep nerfing GARcat and won't nerf Darius.

Never forgive, never forget Noxian scumbags. 

I hope the buff they give Seijuani will make her more viable. I suppose jungling works on her best but I like to think that she can do good in lane as a tank support, sort of like Alistar can be.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

can anybody gimme an account pls, i have no champs, no money for runes no nothing 

jk


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

what u mean by that


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

Cronos I would but I'm a poorfag student~ (the latter implies the former I suppose)



WAD said:


> its different
> 
> he has PFE on a SMURF



well okay yeah that's pretty crazy


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

shutup didi you have tons of skins U LIAR U RICH ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

I DIDN'T EAT FOR MONTHS TO BUY THOSE SKINS OKAY


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

I DON'T EAT FOR YEARS AND I STILL DON'T HAVE ANY SKINS FU


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

YEAH WELL YOU LIVE IN ROMANIA YOU GUYS ARE USED TO IT


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

ALL I HAVE IS MONEY FOR SHOES

AND BY THE TIME ENOUGH TIME HAS GONE BY WITH ME NOT EATING AND I CAN BUY SOMETHING COOL

MY SHOES BREAK

I CRY EVERYTIME


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

>not using your tears as nourishment

WHAT ARE YOU, A CASUAL? GET REKT FEGIT, IM MORE HARDCORE AT POORFAGGINT


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

HOW DO U THINK I LIVE WITHOUT FOOD YOU GOOF


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

EVERYTIME YOU CHANGE YOUR AVATAR SOMEBODY GIVES YOU A COOKIE

THAT'S GOT TO BE IT


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

no i'd be fat


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

Incredibly fat


The fattest person on the planet


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

pretty     much


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

10/10 would read again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

Cronos said:


> what u mean by that



u know what i mean  by that 



Didi said:


> I DIDN'T EAT FOR MONTHS TO BUY THOSE SKINS OKAY



thats cuz u spend ur food money on beer SMH SMH

<noticed this banter continued for like 10 posts

oh well yea then


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

no i really don't wtf u mean by ghosting i have never heard that term


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

oh wait

u called it invisifaggin

nvm i thought u used the term ghostin'


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

yes i'm an invisifag all round, everywhere


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

People call invisifagging ghosting?


wtf


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

WUT IS WRONG WIT CHU


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

well yea it makes sense

because theres a presence in the area but u dont know who it is


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

They're all crazy Cronos


All of them



Let's purge them


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

u      drunk


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

> >Ghosting



?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

Cronos said:


> WUT IS WRONG WIT CHU



he's a rager

though he was originally one of the best lux's and his maokai mid is pretty legit too


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

Cronos said:


> u      drunk



No 

As mentioned before I'm at my parent's, no getting drunk here


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

pussy              .


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

I WOULD IF I COULD


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

The FUCK is going on in mah thread? 

And foreign, get 1K wins on your main and hit 1500 elo and then you can make a smurf. Thats what I Did. You gonna hate too?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Darth said:


> The FUCK is going on in mah thread?
> 
> And foreign, get 1K wins on your main and hit 1500 elo and then you can make a smurf. Thats what I Did. You gonna hate too?



1000 wins sure.

1500 elo? wut. You had your Otaku smurf before you hit 1500 elo fgt.

And I saw 2 pages after going shopping. I was so excited to read what new tl;dr posts have popped up...

Only to find Didi and Cronos having sex. 

Crushed my hopes completely.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

BITCH I MAKE GAINS IN THE GYM, I HAVE BOOBS


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Cronos said:


> BITCH I MAKE GAINS IN THE GYM, I HAVE BOOBS



Dem ain't gains son, dem ain't gains.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

ok they are not boobs but i look very sexy

so shutup


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2012)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

it's sex between two straight men, what does it look like ?


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

foreign said:


> So how come you get to have a smurf but I can't? Should I smurf only when I reach a certain wall?





foreign said:


> 1000 wins sure.
> 
> 1500 elo? wut. You had your Otaku smurf before you hit 1500 elo fgt.
> 
> ...



Bitch I hit gold on both EU servers and on an Na account in solo queue before I even had 1K wins on my main. Or even created a smurf. I also hit Gold in 3v3 and 5v5 ranked before you even created your account. 

Get on mah level son.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

oh snapppppppp


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

Chausie said:


> What the fuck is going on





Cronos said:


> it's sex between two straight men, what does it look like ?



Yeah, what's the problem, scared of 2 straight men having sex? You gay, son?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2012)

making smurfs at low elo, gg.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yeah, what's the problem, scared of 2 straight men having sex? You gay, son?



no homophobia here, no sir


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

this is

um

yea


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

get on our level wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

Cronos said:


> get on our level wad



but that would mean id have to restart the game and play it from scratch


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD's gay ass is totally getting uncomfortably by all this talk that arouses him


Meanwhile we straight men can just play around


----------



## Juri (Dec 28, 2012)

... Backs out slowly..


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> but that would mean id have to restart the game and play it from scratch



             .


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

taric approves of this thread


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yeah, what's the problem, scared of 2 straight men having sex? You gay, son?



hold the fuck on for a second here. Why would a gay guy be scared of two "straight" guys having sex? Any other straight guy would be absolutely terrified rofl.


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

Juri said:


> ... Backs out slowly..



Hai Where you goin huh? 



Gogeta said:


> taric approves of this thread



This thread is becoming _Outrageous_


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Darth said:


> Bitch I hit gold on both EU servers and on an Na account in solo queue before I even had 1K wins on my main. Or even created a smurf. I also hit Gold in 3v3 and 5v5 ranked before you even created your account.
> 
> Get on mah level son.





> *Get on mah level son.*





> *Get on mah level son.*





> *Get on mah level son.*



It kept echoing in my head.

Then tell me how to get better dammit.  Just constant playing won't help if I don't know exactly what to improve.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

Darth said:


> hold the fuck on for a second here. Why would a gay guy be scared of two "straight" guys having sex? Any other straight guy would be absolutely terrified rofl.



Only closeted gays would be uncomfortable with it


You unsure of your orientation son?


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

Quit playing on your smurf. Play customs/arams/TT/Dominion/and Summoners Rift to improve your mechanics. Force yourself to subconsciously farm everything in sight if you're playing a carry. Get those gold numbers up. 

For starters


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

Didi said:


> Only closeted gays would be uncomfortable with it
> 
> 
> You unsure of your orientation son?



So you're saying straight men would be completely unperturbed by two men having hot and sticky lovemaking?

I DISAGREE WITH YOUR OPINION.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

Darth said:


> So you're saying straight men would be completely unperturbed by two men having hot and sticky lovemaking?
> 
> I DISAGREE WITH YOUR OPINION.



I'm saying that true straights would join in

They're just THAT straight


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

foreign said:


> It kept echoing in my head.
> 
> Then tell me how to get better dammit.  Just constant playing won't help if I don't know exactly what to improve.



Don't play blind, play draft only.

Learn a champ or two for each role, but master one role only.

Your CS for 10th minute should be 80+, 20th minute 180+
Play Hecarim only





you know, obvious stuff


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

fuckin hecarim iuasdsadasdsaj


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> fuckin hecarim iuasdsadasdsaj



fucking horses though is just a step too far WAD bama


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> fuckin hecarim iuasdsadasdsaj



speak, child

i hear you



Didi said:


> fucking horses though is just a step too far WAD bama



such judgements

leave the man realize his wishes


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

I srsly lol'd at the last couple of replies.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2012)

hecarim is the horse, right?

i dont like him


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

Not many people like to see someone popping out of a jungle and ramming you into a wall, and even though you see him coming, and you see him running, there is abso-fucking-lutely nothing you can do about it.

Hecarim is that guy.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Darth said:


> Quit playing on your smurf. Play customs/arams/TT/Dominion/and Summoners Rift to improve your mechanics. Force yourself to subconsciously farm everything in sight if you're playing a carry. Get those gold numbers up.
> 
> For starters



I hate ARAM.

But yeah, I always go into a game with that goal in mind.



Gogeta said:


> Don't play blind, play draft only.
> 
> Learn a champ or two for each role, but master one role only.
> 
> ...



I feel comfortable playing all the roles in the game. Am I proficient at them for my level, probably only two or three. I would need someone who has seen me play to make a more objective judgement.

Most CS I ever got by 10 mins I think was 60 I believe.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

foreign said:


> Most CS I ever got by 10 mins I think was 60 I believe.



Well that's shit



Chausie said:


> hecarim is the horse, right?
> 
> i dont like him



Why u do this


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

> Well that's shit



yeah pretty much


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

i just got kennen who wants me to carry them


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure foreign is a better farmer than I am.

I'd have 70 by the end of the game.


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah nobody likes the horse.


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

fucking santi


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I'm pretty sure foreign is a better farmer than I am.
> 
> I'd have 70 by the end of the game.



Ive only ever seen you play jungle so your farm honestly doesnt need to get that high. 

Aim for like 140 at 30 minutes at least though. Just build tanky and dont build Malady o. Warwick and you'll be fine lol.


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought Malady would be a good idea because the magic damage stacks well with his passive and +Attack speed fits in with my build.

But people have been telling me to build him tank recently, but I just love my Attack Speed Warwick so much, since he tears shreds off hp and regenerates 60% of any damage you do to him 

He's probably the only char than can straight up duel Darius toe to toe for a prolonged time and win.


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

> He's probably the only char than can straight up duel Darius toe to toe for a prolonged time and win.



Jax says hello.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 28, 2012)

60 cs in 10 minutes isn't that bad at all, especially since you can still catch up after some levels. I've had plenty of times where I get to 60 cs in 10 minutes, and by the 20 minute mark I'm at around 175. Just try not to get too caught up in your cs numbers, farm is important, but you don't want to make it an obsession and forget about other facets of the game.


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

Haven't dueled Jax often nor played as him, but I fucking lol hard when he E's my ulti as Warwick on my Enhanced Q as Rengar. That shit is just golden 10/10 troll.

Heston laugh material.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

i fought against a WW once as Darius

Had Wit's End, Maw, BT, Mercs and Mallet

Didn't even got 1/4 of his HP with everything i had.

EDIT : I meant i barely got to 1/4 of his HP, 1 vs 1.


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

I can outduel Darius with Vi!

Not Talon though. That guy is just too hard for me.


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

I love how Talon went from one of the riskiest picks in S2, to one of the safest in S3.

Seriously, I almost never win a match with any game that has a Talon 

I feel like Kha'Zix has also drastically become better than he was in S2 as well, he's also another one of those champs that make me go "aww shit" when I see him.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I love how Talon went from one of the riskiest picks in S2, to one of the safest in S3.
> 
> Seriously, I almost never win a match with any game that has a Talon
> 
> I feel like Kha'Zix has also drastically become better than he was in S2 as well, he's also another one of those champs that make me go "aww shit" when I see him.



I refunded Kha'Zix because I barely used him.

I'm not really interested in him as a champion though I may buy him once more when the time comes.


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2012)

AD assassins have in general just gotten a lot stronger with the jungle nerfs not letting junglers abuse early ganks which is where assassins are at their weakest, and the new items being rly strong on them. Black Cleaver OP.


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

Kha'Zix appears to be one of those chars with a huge learning curve but really rewarding as an experience and as a champ when you learn how to play him, which is sort of what I like. I have enjoyed watching him just leap at people in bushes (trying to recall lol) and eating them alive like it's nobodies fucking business in the matches I've spectated.

Considering that Rengar is my favorite to play and the champion I consider the most fun, I thought Kha'zix should be the next one I buy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2012)

khazix is op as hell


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

im getting khazix next


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2012)

700 ip away
approx 7 wins
lets not lose


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

You using IP boosts man? You getting mad IP lol


----------



## Santí (Dec 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> khazix is op as hell



And he's managed to avoid the nerf bat, because he's always been in Rengar's shadow and probably always will.

Another thumbs up.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2012)

His damage is conditional on the target being isolated and he cant afford to build durability unlike Rengar. His ult is also less useful than Rengar's.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2012)

Shen is pretty fun to play with.

Next time we group up Darth, I wanna play with Shen because I won't get the chance if I play solo. He is the most banned champ at my level


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

shen been nerfed too many times since his 'rework' 

not realizing all they do is make him more niche

anyways champs to avoid LANING against: vlad, ww, singed, yorick, nidalee, udyr, cho, elise

everyone else its kind of a skill matchup, he doesnt really BEAT anyone anymore


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)

Ace told me this was bad but dear Lord almighty.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 29, 2012)

If you thought that was bad, take a look at the very 1st Classic Splash art before that one


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2012)

Can a snare cancel Shen's teleporting ult?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2012)

i doubt it


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> If you thought that was bad, take a look at the very 1st Classic Splash art before that one



Lord in heaven, why. There are no words. This must be before Riot started sexualizing all their women to get players. inb4 Anivia gets hot too.


----------



## Santí (Dec 29, 2012)

When I read Warwick and Soraka's lore, I was all like "why would Warwick want to kill such an adorable and sweet being? What a bastard"

But when I see THAT, it quickly changes to "SLAY THE MALICIOUS BEAST, SIR WARWICK THE NOBLE!"


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2012)

WAD said:


> shen been nerfed too many times since his 'rework'
> 
> not realizing all they do is make him more niche
> 
> ...



wat? He does fine against all of those except for Cho and Elise.

And Yorick's just a bitch to everyone in lane


----------



## Urouge (Dec 29, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Kha'Zix appears to be one of those chars with a huge learning curve but really rewarding as an experience and as a champ when you learn how to play him, which is sort of what I like. I have enjoyed watching him just leap at people in bushes (trying to recall lol) and eating them alive like it's nobodies fucking business in the matches I've spectated.
> 
> Considering that Rengar is my favorite to play and the champion I consider the most fun, I thought Kha'zix should be the next one I buy.



I only played khazix once and he was a pain in the ass. He's really hard to master.





WAD said:


> khazix is op as hell



If you master him that is and it's really hard



Darth said:


> His damage is conditional on the target being isolated and he cant afford to build durability unlike Rengar. His ult is also less useful than Rengar's.



Actually because he gets stronger when he fights a isolated champ shouldn't he be stronger as a mid champ?


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 29, 2012)

Elise is another champ I find underrated ,my 2 friends from school could play her top,mid, and jungle, no far they havent tried support....yet.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2012)

Urouge said:


> I only played khazix once and he was a pain in the ass. He's really hard to master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If  they're near allied minions you dont get the isolation damage bonus. Using your logic he'd be strongest in the jungle. But thats not the case. He's equally strong both top and mid but he does have poor matchups in both lanes.

He's good but hes far from OP


----------



## Urouge (Dec 29, 2012)

What so his passive doesnt work when theres minions.So he's not that great. Never been interested in him anyway. 

I'm more interested in xin right now. He's really easy to use and a pain in the ass to fight against


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 29, 2012)

Pony can beat him 

So i bought Vayne
I hate Blitz so much. The opponent just pushes to my turret, and when all of my minions are gone he immediately pulls me.
I STAY THERE. HE PULLS ME.
I GO LEFT, THE PULL IS IN THAT DIRECTION
I GO RIGHT, THERE IT IS

Fuck blitz dude.
Or the player playing Blitz.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2012)

Urouge said:


> What so his passive doesnt work when theres minions.So he's not that great. Never been interested in him anyway.
> 
> I'm more interested in xin right now. He's really easy to use and a pain in the ass to fight against



Eh, his stealth and Lep mechanics are pretty rewarding when used correctly and his passive and Q are both strong abilities. He's definitely one of the more fun champions that have been recentlg released. 

Everyone has the "Xin Zhao" phase. Until you realize that his kit is horribly one dimensional. He's such a remarkably simple champion that I honestly dont have much fun playing him anymore. Although I will admit that his kit is inherently strong.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Pony can beat him
> 
> So i bought Vayne
> I hate Blitz so much. The opponent just pushes to my turret, and when all of my minions are gone he immediately pulls me.
> ...



push the wave harder then. You're Vayne, you should have no trouble tumbling past blitz hooks. He's not OP he's just really good at punishing players with poor mechanics.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 29, 2012)

Darth said:


> Eh, his stealth and Lep mechanics are pretty rewarding when used correctly and his passive and Q are both strong abilities. He's definitely one of the more fun champions that have been recentlg released.
> 
> Everyone has the "Xin Zhao" phase. Until you realize that his kit is horribly one dimensional. He's such a remarkably simple champion that I honestly dont have much fun playing him anymore. Although I will admit that his kit is inherently strong.



The thing with xin is that if he gets kills quickly he's a huge pain in the ass. He might be simple but he's still a decent champion. What do you think of trynd darth. I never played him.



Darth said:


> push the wave harder then. You're Vayne, you should have no trouble tumbling past blitz hooks. He's not OP he's just really good at punishing players with poor mechanics.



Blitz is actually awesome. He's a huge threat when he unlock his ult. he just q then w e and r and you're done. I really enjoy playing him. He was the first champ I ever used.


----------



## RF (Dec 29, 2012)

Urouge said:


> The thing with xin is that if he gets kills quickly he's a huge pain in the ass. He might be simple but he's still a decent champion. What do you think of trynd darth. I never played him.



Xin is always a pain in the ass. 

Seriously, his E+Q might be the most annoying combo ever.
First he storms to you and slows you,and then he knocks you up in the air with massive damage.
I hate playing against him. 

And Trynd can be really OP if you build him with good items,like every character.
I personally don't like him,but he is one of those who can one shot with basic attacks.
Almost as bad as Xin.


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2012)

Darth said:


> Eh, his stealth and Lep mechanics are pretty rewarding when used correctly and his passive and Q are both strong abilities. He's definitely one of the more fun champions that have been recentlg released.
> 
> Everyone has the "Xin Zhao" phase. Until you realize that his kit is horribly one dimensional. He's such a remarkably simple champion that I honestly dont have much fun playing him anymore. Although I will admit that his kit is inherently strong.




Yup, I used to play Xin a lot in my early level 30 days

Though I must say, he became a lot more fun/interesting to play with the rework, mostly because of his ult pushing people away.



Urouge said:


> The thing with xin is that if he gets kills quickly he's a huge pain in the ass. He might be simple but he's still a decent champion. What do you think of trynd darth. I never played him.
> 
> 
> 
> Blitz is actually awesome. He's a huge threat when he unlock his ult. he just q then w e and r and you're done. I really enjoy playing him. He was the first champ I ever used.




trynd is boring imo, but if it's your thing, go for it. Still easily countered by decent players, but against bad players oh boy you're gonna have a field day


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2012)

just played khazix
fucking fun as hell
and op as fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

the hell u talkin about darth

shen does alright against vlad/ww/udyr/singed?

he gets stomped by them smh

shen gets wrecked by anyone with greater natural sustain than him and anyone who can push the wave hard


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 29, 2012)

everyone can push the wave harder than him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

true but thats why i put emphasis on HARD relatively speaking

like people who can full clear it in a few seconds and pretty much leave him incapable of trying to force a trade (singed, vlad)

vlad is #1 worst enemy cuz he pushes hard, can ranged harass, and has greater sustain

the only vlad doesnt have is a way to stop him from dipping lane


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 29, 2012)

Elise is a great support. A burst champ like zyra and her stun is easy to land if you can combo right. Her stun is fuuucking OP because it shows vision.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm spectating a ranked game where a Sona has more kills than anyone else on her team.

I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 29, 2012)

Shen does beat Vlad pretty handily pre-6, I'm not a very good Vlad but I'm pretty sure this match-up really isnt that fun for him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

not really yo

vlad just has to stay out of taunt range and heal back any vorpal blade harass

not like vlad actually beats ANYONE pre-6 so i dunno where ur argument had merit


----------



## Sajin (Dec 29, 2012)

Vlad would beat an Amumu pre-6.

And that's just off the top of my head. 

On a more serious note, I'd imagine he'd beat someone like Rumble still, Shen can just deny him too hard.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 29, 2012)

Red Guardian said:


> Xin is always a pain in the ass.
> 
> Seriously, his E+Q might be the most annoying combo ever.
> First he storms to you and slows you,and then he knocks you up in the air with massive damage.
> ...



yeah the E Q combo is huge pain in the ass



Didi said:


> Yup, I used to play Xin a lot in my early level 30 days
> 
> Though I must say, he became a lot more fun/interesting to play with the rework, mostly because of his ult pushing people away.
> 
> ...



I will try because I never played him. who knows he might be fun for me.



WAD said:


> the hell u talkin about darth
> 
> shen does alright against vlad/ww/udyr/singed?
> 
> ...



I agree with this I nearly always stomp shen with singed.


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Vlad would beat an Amumu pre-6.
> 
> And that's just off the top of my head.
> 
> On a more serious note, I'd imagine he'd beat someone like Rumble still, Shen can just deny him too hard.



>amumu
>ever laning

How did you get gold again?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 29, 2012)

they probably got him to pay a lot for the elo boosting


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2012)

Just sold my lux and got karma instead

she's a lot of fun


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2012)

selling lux


why



lux is so much fun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

heeeeeheeeeheeeeheeehahahaahahahahhahahaaaaaa


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2012)

i bought some runes today :33


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2012)

Didi said:


> selling lux
> 
> 
> why
> ...



^

I play Lux support only but I enjoy it immensely. She isn't all that mana hungry and her CD are great. I feel really light when I play her and she has this fluidity... flexibility about her that makes you feel like you can make plays out of nothing.

Perhaps I'm overexaggerating it but Lux is definitely one of my more favorite supports to play.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't like her. She has a voice which makes me want to punch her repeatedly in the face.

And I just fail at playing her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2012)

Statik shiv volibear. So much love.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2012)

Chausie said:


> I don't like her. She has a voice which makes me want to punch her repeatedly in the face.
> 
> And I just fail at playing her.



Burn the heretic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so in love with Riven again.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2012)

foreign said:


> Burn the heretic.



booo hissss


either way, very happy with the change.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 29, 2012)

Cronos said:


> i bought some runes today :33



I really need to buy more runes. especially for my NA account. I only have 2 pathetic runes there


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2012)

Urouge said:


> I really need to buy more runes. especially for my NA account. I only have 2 pathetic runes there



Thats why I have 4 accounts

each account has runes for 1 role lol


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2012)

lol vlad eats shen alive sons
what are u saying


----------



## Urouge (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't want to have more than 2 accounts. I would have to buy even more runes and share my time in 4. it's just a pain.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)

foreign said:


> I play Lux support only but I enjoy it immensely. She isn't all that mana hungry and her CD are great. I feel really *light* when I play her





--


----------



## RF (Dec 29, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> --



The average IQ of a League Of Legends player is about 15. 

No offense to any of you.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)

Some taken.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm offended aswell


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> lol vlad eats shen alive sons
> what are u saying



darth and sajin man

they never know when theyre wrong man


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2012)

Red Guardian said:


> The average IQ of a League Of Legends player is about 15.
> 
> No offense to any of you.



Well, that was just rude.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2012)

played a game
two penta steals
oh well


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2012)

Shen with Wits End beats Vlad during Laning Phase.


----------



## RF (Dec 29, 2012)

Just to clear things up I didn't mean to insult any of you I am a player myself I meant to  say that there arare way to many idiots playing
.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 29, 2012)

Red Guardian said:


> The average IQ of a League Of Legends player is about 15.
> 
> No offense to any of you.


----------



## RF (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I explained myself in my previous comment


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

Darth said:


> Shen with Wits End beats Vlad during Laning Phase.



Nope. Not unless he's snowballed on Vlad and has killed him at least twice (probably with jungler's help).

Shen with Wit's End can win an all-in with Vlad, and even win a short trade (taunt combo, shield retaliation damage) but Vlad with equal or higher farm than WE Shen will be too much. Shen can't 100-0 him because Vlad can simply pool away in a worst case scenario and continue to poke from afar. MR is also not truly effective vs. AP without base health complimenting it, so what will happen is Vlad at this point will have so much base sustain that any damage Shen wins out in that exchange will be recooped with his vampiric tendencies. You'd have to literally hit every taunt on Vlad on cooldown in order to beat him out but he'll eventually bully you out with so much healer and he still hurts like hell at that point.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2012)

Meh. In my experience from both sides of the lane Shen usually won the matchup. Ive played both champions a reasonable amount and have encoungered the matchup a fair bit of times and as I said Shen wins the majority of the time. 

As I said. Speaking from experience. Shen's laning phase is pretty consistent at all leveps while Vlad is weak early. It's pretty easy to exploit Shen's early advantage, but perhaps because I Lways strive so hard to get an early advantage in the lane as you know, I may be alone in noticing these things.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2012)

well that was depressing
that graves was a fucking retard though
dies first and then blames the rest of us


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2012)

My Shen experience has been shitty.

Lag all the fucking time.

Last game I got no lag for the most part and we still lost.

so frustrating.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2012)

well you can't really split with no vision
after you died they went straight to baron pit


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2012)

I should have remembered that as I always tell people so when I pair with randoms.

fml.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2012)

no biggie
i deserved a loss
i played scumthus


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2012)

A win would have cheered me up greatly after the lag BS.

sigh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2012)

cant win em all bromigos


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Even without the lag, my performance solo laning is below what I'm usually capable of at this present moment in time.

I don't know whats wrong.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> no biggie
> i deserved a loss
> i played scumthus



You couldnt win game by pressing R?

IMPOSSIBRU!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Next time, you gotta use the ULTIMATE scumbag champion...
















Teemo.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

A friend gifted me Darius tonight.

Scumbag champ.


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

>Getting gifted


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Goddamnit I wanted that Magnificent TF skin...

Soon....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

btw darth ur smurf isnt even ur smurf ggggg

or at least u didnt level it


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Next time we group up, we must do the ultimate scumbag teamcomp.


Teemo, Darius and Karthus. I don't know which other champs are scumbags but these 3 come to my mind.


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Katarina comes to mind.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> btw darth ur smurf isnt even ur smurf ggggg
> 
> or at least u didnt level it



Bah. Semantics. That account was originally created by me but roughly 5 people have access to it.  At the very least ive played over 600 games on that account and I purchased most of the skins. 

But yeah, there may be a chance that someone could be on the account if you try to log on it so yeah.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

foreign said:


> Next time we group up, we must do the ultimate scumbag teamcomp.
> 
> 
> Teemo, Darius and Karthus. I don't know which other champs are scumbags but these 3 come to my mind.



Singed/Ezreal/Shen/Shaco/Blitz/Malph/support Gp.

so many scum champs though.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Katarina comes to mind.



Nah. Katarina may be a Noxian but she has a Demacian heart.



Darth said:


> Singed/Ezreal/Shen/Shaco/Blitz/Malph/support Gp.
> 
> so many scum champs though.



Kassadin is a strong sleeper scumbag champ.

Dat silence so strong.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Nobody plays Kass anymore though..

Maybe I should start abusing him again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

he's still a good counterpick but that's pretty much it

but if theyre smart enough to send their AD/sup mid then ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

singed/teemo/yorick are the scumbag trio for me forever and always


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

i got gifted volibear

what a gay gift i returned it right away

only if i could


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

AAAHH SHIT

I forgot about Yorick. He is definitely one of the more scumbag champs ever.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Goova said:


> i got gifted volibear
> 
> what a gay gift i returned it right away
> 
> only if i could



scumbag goova 

bears are awesome


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Goova said:


> i got gifted volibear
> 
> what a gay gift i returned it right away
> 
> only if i could


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Now that I have Darius, I was wondering on how to build him.

How do I build him? What are items he should have most of all?

Any Darius mains in here?


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Cleaver, sunfire cape, basically the same you would any other Bruiser.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not that familiar with bruiser builds.


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Try: Cleaver, Sunfire cape, Frozen Mallet, boots, Bloodthirster, and then whatever armor you need, which should depend on who you're facing.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Maw/Mallet/Black Cleaver are all pretty standard on Darius. As is GA. The rest is situational.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

we discussed this very topic not so many pages ago


----------



## Shozan (Dec 30, 2012)

it's really hard for a Garen player to play above level 20 in all the matches. Riot needs to buff him a little more to make him more competitive.


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Hard, but a good Garen tank is virtually unkillable in team fights. He's still a very effective in my opinion.

>Charge in
>Silence AP Carry
>Spin
>Have your team clean up


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

It's easy.

You run in, fling the squishiest person you see, ulti, attack, bite when they're low on hp, carry the match.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yeah Ziggs. Another scumbag champion.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, a standard Darius build should prepare you for late game.
So, start off with a Mallet and Mercs. Get SotO and 4 BT's.
Done.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

voli is gay

stop telling me how to roll that bear

own bitches with ziggs is all i need


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

OMGOSH APHRO AND LIFTLIFT ARE DUOING BRB MASTURBATING


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

im still kinda depressed nhat didnt end up being the support for CLG tho man




PRICELESS THAT WAS


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

nhat is too handsome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

scarras reaction always gets me


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

HE FUNNY FAT AP COW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

he's so good at some champs

but so bad others


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like the average player.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

exactly 

which is why its troublesome he's a pro


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

He's a pro because he's _excellent_ with his choice of champions, not because he's simply _good_ with all of them.

When it comes to being on a professional team, the former definitely helps much more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

nah he isnt all that excellent tbh

theres no champion that scarra plays that someone else doesnt play better


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

Good thing this is a team game and not a solo game then.


----------



## Stein (Dec 30, 2012)

I swear every Fiddlesticks in the universe is out to get me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

Play brand. Fire naturally counters hay


----------



## Stein (Dec 30, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Play brand. Fire naturally counters hay



Of course, how could I be so stupid. 

To be honest though I hate playing Brand, even if I've only played him on free weeks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

brand sucks

this is the guy with a legendary zombie skin

<zombie fanatic

i still cant play him cuz he sucks


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2012)

Brand was terror though when he didn't suck

Dem Brand/Orianna only viable picks days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

yea he's still good in lane depending on the matchups

but he was pretty much meant for the annie/ryze days


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

I've seen my friend play as brand for only his 4-5th time and as Brand, score more Quadra's and Penta's than he has as any other character, and beat his previous record K/D/A that he had with his main, Malzhahar.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> brand sucks
> 
> this is the guy with a legendary zombie skin
> 
> ...



I will beat anybody mid except leblanc and veigar as brand.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

i have fun on brand, always raped lane


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> nah he isnt all that excellent tbh
> 
> theres no champion that scarra plays that someone else doesnt play better



pretty much this


----------



## Urouge (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> brand sucks
> 
> this is the guy with a legendary zombie skin
> 
> ...



this he's so hard to play. I hate brand


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

no but srsly someone gimme an account with a lot of heroes i only have like 3 and it's boring

pls i won't destroy you


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

tell them i'm harmless wad, actually, gimme your smurf/account


----------



## Urouge (Dec 30, 2012)

I can finally try Vi next week.

do you only have one account cronos?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah pretty much, only lvl 20 lol


----------



## Urouge (Dec 30, 2012)

get another one man. it's much better to have at least 2


----------



## iSmile (Dec 30, 2012)

Why is full AD Yi still OP?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

why is it better lol


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2012)

iSmile said:


> Why is full AD Yi still OP?



get a load of this newbie


----------



## Stein (Dec 30, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I will beat anybody mid except leblanc and veigar as brand.
> 
> Come at me bro.



If only I had my LeBlanc set still, then maybe I'd stand a chance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2012)

What's good against Darius, ugh.


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Warwick is a good pick.

Recover hp faster than you bleed it.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What's good against Darius, ugh.



Jayce
Kayle


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

The only two pentas I ever got in ranked S2 were with Brand.

IMO still a strong pick.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

I enjoy seeing Hotshot use him. He's pretty good with him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm looking more specifically for items, armor protects against physical damage abilities right?


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm looking more specifically for items, armor protects against physical damage abilities right?



If you want to survive him you need a decent amount of both armor and health. Health because his ult is true damage. Armor because the rest is physical damage.

If you get harassed in short bursts a lot though, some Magic Resist will also help because that bleed hurts like a friend and is magic damage.



Enjoy.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Physical, magic, and true damage all on one champion? 

Sounds balanced. IIRC any other champs who have spread out damage like that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

Didi said:


> get a load of this newbie



I remember level 5 too.

Anyway ap uydr. I just jungled him and hoooooly shit. He is so god damn fast.

Lvl 18 when everybody else was level 13 and that was with me camping the fuck out of lanes.

Spirit of the anceint golem - Tabi boots w/ captain - Wits end - Sunfire cape - Iceborn gauntlet - Runic Balwark

Takes 5 champs several minutes to kill you. Come at me sir.


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

I might buy Udyr after Kha'Zix and Vi.

I heard Riven is receiving the nerf bat, so I'll wait to hear how she shapes up before buying her as well


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I might buy Udyr after Kha'Zix and Vi.
> 
> I heard Riven is receiving the nerf bat, so I'll wait to hear how she shapes up before buying her as well



Wait WHAT? They better not touch my girl riven i swear to god


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

> Base Health regen per 5 seconds reduced to 4.5 from 9.5
> Blade of Exile cooldown increased to 110/80/50 seconds from 75/60/45
> Valor's shield absorb increased to 70/100/130/160/190 from 60/90/120/150/180


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

They nerfin her.

-5 hp/5 

+30 seconds on ult cd

+10 shield absorb(omg this totally offsets previous 2!)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats not too bad I guess


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

No idea why they did that. In my opinion, she's too damn tanky while being able to build pure AD.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 30, 2012)

the base health regen nert is really a pain in lane tbh


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Still better than Rengar's.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

I always build Bt first on her anyway so im not even mad


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Cutting her hp/5 in half and adding 30 seconds to the cd of her lvl 1 ult?

Sounds like heavy nerfs. tsk.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2012)

Didi said:


> If you want to survive him you need a decent amount of both armor and health. Health because his ult is true damage. Armor because the rest is physical damage.
> 
> If you get harassed in short bursts a lot though, some Magic Resist will also help because that bleed hurts like a friend and is magic damage.


Sunfire sounds like a solid grab in this case then.


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2012)

sunfire cape on vladimir is fucking legit
don't know why people dont do it


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

How the hell do you whisper in game?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 30, 2012)

If by whisper you mean talkinto someone that's out of game

/r insert name here


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Sant? said:


> How the hell do you whisper in game?



/r only works when replying to someone. If you want to Whisper a new conversation you have to use /w "Name" and then type out your message. If you use /R you wont need to type in the recipient's name as it will automatically fill in the name of the last per sonto talk to you.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 30, 2012)

/r is responding
/w name is whisper


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

Cronos said:


> tell them i'm harmless wad, actually, gimme your smurf/account



i can give u my main account info

i haz no smurf



Darth said:


> Physical, magic, and true damage all on one champion?
> 
> Sounds balanced. IIRC any other champs who have spread out damage like that.



er

irelia?


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> i can give u my main account info
> 
> i haz no smurf
> 
> ...



Irelia has substantial magic damage in her kit? 

News to me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

She has more magic damage in her kit than Darius, so yea.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Physical, magic, and true damage all on one champion?
> 
> Sounds balanced. IIRC any other champs who have spread out damage like that.



Olaf? Not exactly magic damage, but his W provides spell vamp and life steal, same thing! Q for physical and E for true damage.

and Irelia's E 
MAGIC DAMAGE: 80 / 130 / 180 / 230 / 280 (+ 50% AP)


----------



## Urouge (Dec 30, 2012)

god I hate ammumu so much. especially when i play singed


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

Amumu and Jax my #1 most hated picks.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2012)

Urouge said:


> god I hate ammumu so much. especially when i play singed



He only wants to be your friend


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Amumu and Jax my #1 most hated picks.



i thought that was kha'zix



Chausie said:


> He only wants to be your friend



Let me give you a hug!


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> i thought that was kha'zix



Kha'Zix is 2nd.

I simply haven't figured out how to counter and shut him down, but I feel there is a way and the answer will come soon.

 Amumu and Jax I am absolutely useless against no matter what.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 30, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Amumu and Jax my #1 most hated picks.



I hate playing against those two



Chausie said:


> He only wants to be your friend



I don't want his friendship


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2012)

Urouge said:


> I hate playing against those two
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want his friendship





people like you are the reason he cries so much


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> She has more magic damage in her kit than Darius, so yea.





StrawHatCrew said:


> Olaf? Not exactly magic damage, but his W provides spell vamp and life steal, same thing! Q for physical and E for true damage.
> 
> and Irelia's E
> MAGIC DAMAGE: 80 / 130 / 180 / 230 / 280 (+ 50% AP)



Would you rather take a flat magic damage burst that scales with ap from a champ who doesnt build ap, or a bleed that stacks with every auto and ability cast that also scales with bonus AD? 

Lvl 18 Darius with roughly 200 bonus AD has a bleed that deals 96 magic damage that at full stacks will bleed a target for 480 magic damge while a lvl 18 Irelia will deal  295 magic once every 8 seconds. 

Fuck man. I think its prett clear that Darius has faar more inherent magic damage in his kit. 

 But by all means means Riot. Continue to nerf Irelia.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 30, 2012)

Scumbags.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Amumu and Jax my #1 most hated picks.



1. Teemo - Every teemo is a fucking scumbag
2. Leblanc - op nerf plz
3. Eve - Just annoying in general no matter if she is an ally or enemy


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Scumbags.



Dat Muse Sona set.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2012)

Why do I so often end up in games with 1-2 people on my side going AFK?


----------



## Maerala (Dec 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Dat Muse Sona set.



You like what I'm wearing?


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> You like what I'm wearing?



Guqin Sona = Best Sona.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2012)

I like arcade Sona, I should have grabbed it while on sale.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Guqin Sona = Best Sona.







Sephiroth said:


> I like arcade Sona, I should have grabbed it while on sale.



I'm not a fan of it but I'm jelly of all her cool and unique effects. Want them for Muse. 

Also, these guys just got so lucky that Akali left late game. They were getting stomped hard.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Well it goes without saying that Akali is the bestest. 

All of Sona's skins are amazing! The only one I have though is Arcade Sona, which I got for free. Although I love the music Guqin Sona plays while walking around in game. The sound effects for that skin are my favorite by far.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the Pentakill one. Her boobs look the biggest there.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Chausie said:


> I like the Pentakill one. Her boobs look the biggest there.



Hey whoa. Sona isnt just defined by her breasts k? She also has a wonderful personality. 

And a beautiful voice.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Well it goes without saying that Akali is the bestest.



Is that Blood Moon in your avy? Her best skin. pek



> All of Sona's skins are amazing! The only one I have though is Arcade Sona, which I got for free. Although I love the music Guqin Sona plays while walking around in game. The sound effects for that skin are my favorite by far.



errmahgurd, inorite. Muse doesn't have her own sound effects. 

I've had to leave the past two games in champ select 'cause two different instalock Ashes have wanted to go top or mid.  halp


----------



## Sajin (Dec 30, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I will beat anybody mid except leblanc and veigar as brand.
> 
> Come at me bro.



Why Veigar of all people?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

Because Brand plays aggressive and as such will probably get hit by the stun field and thus Veigar can just one-shot him


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Well it goes without saying that Akali is the bestest.
> 
> All of Sona's skins are amazing! The only one I have though is Arcade Sona, which I got for free. Although I love the music Guqin Sona plays while walking around in game. The sound effects for that skin are my favorite by far.



How did you get for free?


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2012)

> Is that Blood Moon in your avy? Her best skin



i got blood moon because i agree
genome gifted me crimson


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> Hey whoa. Sona isnt just defined by her breasts k? She also has a wonderful personality.
> 
> And a beautiful voice.



I fucking hate her voice. I don't want to hear her, I want her to shut up and play music.

And I don't think anything else about her is visible over those tits.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

I fancy MF over Sona.

Must be her depraved laugh.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> How did you get for free?



friend of mine got an extra code from PAX. Also got Riot Graves and Full Metal Rammus from another friend who got codes from gamescom in germany.  Got Perseus Pantheon and Ufo corki from stream giveaways. Got Silver Kayle for free from a friend who bought me the retail package along with 20 free champs. Got Arctic Warfare Caitlyn for free from an issue of PC Gamer magazine that was giving out codes.Got Assassin Yi for free from an online Razer giveaway. Got Triumphant Ryze for free for winning a Riot sponsored tournament. And I think that's it



♠Ace♠ said:


> i got blood moon because i agree
> genome gifted me crimson


I have every Akali skin except for All Star. Silverfang is probably my personal fav although Im not too fond of the splash art. 


WAD said:


> I fancy MF over Sona.
> 
> Must be her depraved laugh.



MF's entire character design is awesome. Her lore, joke, taunt, laugh, even the name of her passive. 

Hell even her name is epic. "Misfortune" I mean come on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> Because Brand plays aggressive and as such will probably get hit by the stun field and thus Veigar can just one-shot him



This^

Also the fact his ult uses both your ap and his own ap to damage you is pretty much an instant GG button after 15 or so minutes


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2012)

QQ Karma seems bugged on assists, I rarely get the credit for an assist


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 30, 2012)

Am I the only friend that turn off all noises including pings(I know you can hear spells but Ion mind the handicap) and just blast music?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

my throat is sore from laughing at the games i was playing today :/


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

that and some gmaes i was playing with sajin/chausie

oh god an enemy khazix had 40 kills


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2012)

Santi has too much man hormones.

You need to donate some of that shit yo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

think foreign has a thing for santi

always telling him his voice is reassurring on skype n shit...


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2012)

That Kha'zix

No point in even trying to run, would just jump and you're dead


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> think foreign has a thing for santi
> 
> always telling him his voice is reassurring on skype n shit...



now you guys are taking this homo thing a bit too srsly.

i'm str8, kay? but if santi has one of those voices, he has one of those voices. don't hate bruh.


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

I will destroy the Kha'Zix. It is my ultimate destiny.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## iSmile (Dec 31, 2012)

That video wakes up bad memories!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Sword of the Divine is the single most underrated item currently as of S3.

I rock it on my Zed though, fucking delete bitches.


----------



## iSmile (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm.. Maybe it's underrated due to its cooldown passive and I agree because if you are not able to take the kill then this item becomes useless for 1 minute.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2012)

SotD is insane on Vayne after you rush BT. I dont particularly like it on Zed, but i can see why it would be good on him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Am I the only friend that turn off all noises including pings(I know you can hear spells but Ion mind the handicap) and just blast music?



I do that

I often play in complete silence too. Teaches you to watch the fucking map like your supposed to.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2012)

Iunno. I cant play nearly as well without game sounds. Plus I enjoy hearing the voicework. Although when I can I'll replace the in game music with my own.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> Would you rather take a flat magic damage burst that scales with ap from a champ who doesnt build ap, or a bleed that stacks with every auto and ability cast that also scales with bonus AD?
> 
> Lvl 18 Darius with roughly 200 bonus AD has a bleed that deals 96 magic damage that at full stacks will bleed a target for 480 magic damge while a lvl 18 Irelia will deal  295 magic once every 8 seconds.
> 
> ...



200 Bonus AD? What? You need 2 BT's for that shit, you think Darius can afford to buy those?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> Iunno. I cant play nearly as well without game sounds. Plus I enjoy hearing the voicework. Although when I can I'll replace the in game music with my own.



Oh, you think music is your ally. But you merely adopted the music; I was born in it, molded by it. I didn't hear the game sounds until I was already a level 30, by then it was nothing to me but deafening!


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> 200 Bonus AD? What? You need 2 BT's for that shit, you think Darius can afford to buy those?



Or one BT a Maw/Mallet/Mercurial Scimitar. Pretty standard build for Darius. And it actually gives you more than 200 Ad.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

Ive never built mercurial scimitar

ive been meaning to for a while to see how it feels but ive never gotten around to it


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2012)

Merc Scim is very very very good pick up on AD carries if the enemy has enough CC to justify it.


Still situational together with GA, but it's damn good


----------



## iSmile (Dec 31, 2012)

I truly love that item... for some reason I also have Cleanse and feels like Legendary every time!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try sword of the divine on jax for a 5th item or something if I'm ahead enough


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

iSmile said:


> Hmm.. Maybe it's underrated due to its cooldown passive and I agree because if you are not able to take the kill then this item becomes useless for 1 minute.



Yeh, but the item is of course pretty much tailored to AD assassins, sacrificing an item slot/power for hopefully a guaranteed kill on an enemy player (their carry). Deleting them from the fight is well worth the cost I believe.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try boots/SoRK/rageblade/bloodthirster/SoD

Save divine active till I'm low health then activate for lots of life gain and instant enemy death


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2012)

activate during dodging, they can't hit you while you can instakill them


Oooh now I want this

I'm also gonna try it
If I ever get there in my build, whenever I play Jax I have one item finished and then the game is quickly over because of me being able to kill erryone


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

Didi said:


> If I ever get there in my build, whenever I play Jax I have one item finished and then the game is quickly over because of me being able to kill erryone



This seems to be a common symptom shared by Jax players across the globe. Such a strange phenomena.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> I think I'm gonna try sword of the divine on jax for a 5th item or something if I'm ahead enough



My jax item prioity

Ruined Blade
Tri force
Guardian angel
Rage Blade
Hextech Gunblade


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2012)

Why buy a hextech when you've already got BotRK?

I mean, it's not bad per se, but I think you could buy other items adding a lot more to your kit, considering you already got the lifegain and most importantly the active from the BotRK.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

Didi said:


> Why buy a hextech when you've already got BotRK?
> 
> I mean, it's not bad per se, but I think you could buy other items adding a lot more to your kit, considering you already got the lifegain and most importantly the active from the BotRK.



By the time i get to hextech im so far ahead it doesnt matter what the hell i build

If you get to the 3rd item your usually banging on the nexus. Games almost never go past the angel.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn greater runes can be so expansive. I saved up 1300 and could only get 4


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2012)

How much would you expect to spend on a page full at level 20?


----------



## Urouge (Dec 31, 2012)

Saw a rune that costed 2 and a half k. So you're probably looking at 15k easily.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

ive spent a good 60k on my rune pages


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> My jax item prioity
> 
> Ruined Blade
> Tri force
> ...




i go cutlass->Rageblade->Zepher(depending on boots)->IceBorn Gauntlet->GA/Warmogs/whatever armor is needed->turn cutlass into ruined blade or hex tech. sell iceborn and get triforce if you need to roll faces late game


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 31, 2012)

Picked up support Zyra to add to my support repertoire this week. So fun, her peels are insane and can easily dish out a ton of damage. I think I nailed her when on two separate games, the enemy team says to my team that they got carried by the support. That is always a good feeling as a support.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2012)

15k to fill one page?

damn. Shoulda started saving earlier.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha, yeah. Here's the general shopping list of runes you will want.

Reds - Flat Magic Penetration. Flat AD reds. 
Yellow - Flat Armor Seals
Blues - Flat MR/level.
Quints - Flat AP. Flat AD. MS Quints.

That's pretty much the base of what you need and will eventually be runes essential to half your pages, so look to buy those first.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 31, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i go cutlass->Rageblade->Zepher(depending on boots)->IceBorn Gauntlet->GA/Warmogs/whatever armor is needed->turn cutlass into ruined blade or hex tech. sell iceborn and get triforce if you need to roll faces late game



cutlass, rageblade, zeph, GA and you're set.


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

I personally think the scaling MR is much better than the flat, since it's late game where you need the magic resistance the most.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

i said flat mr/level derp

i meant scaling lol

but flat is good against AP lanes


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

Engrish, WAD. Engrish.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 31, 2012)

happy new year everyone


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2012)

Did someone steal an image!


----------



## Urouge (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate thos image stealers


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

If you're as horrible in this game as you are posting on this forum....

The worst experience of your life.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 31, 2012)

Seriously it is only you and a few other pests who have a problem with me. Why not stop this asinine behavior and post something constructive Sant?.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 31, 2012)

a ridiculously easy game to learn how to play really. a really hard to game to master. in fact 90% of players in elo hell (15-1600 and below) are absolute scrubs/trash/garbage


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> a ridiculously easy game to learn how to play really. a really hard to game to master. in fact 90% of players in elo hell (15-1600 and below) are absolute scrubs/trash/garbage



Dat hurt mah feels bro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

He's not saying that anyone sub-1600 is trash he's saying that 90% of people sub-1600 are trash because there's some pretty fuckin' legit people who just don't give too much of a shit about ranked.

Like me 

Although maybe I'll stop being lazy and break 1600 with Sajin this week.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> He's not saying that anyone sub-1600 is trash he's saying that 90% of people sub-1600 are trash because there's some pretty fuckin' legit people who just don't give too much of a shit about ranked.
> 
> Like me
> 
> Although maybe I'll stop being lazy and break 1600 with Sajin this week.



Oh.

Well, i would still sooner think that I'm trash than think that I am higher than what I am actually capable of because if I did that, I would be limiting myself ultimately.

Here is the thing that has me. There are people(lets say 1500-1800 elo) who deserve to be in a higher elo range or think that they do, and more often than not they blame their 'poor' teammates but how is it that the players that are above that elo get there? surely there must be a difference in play that caused them to get there while those players in the aforementioned elo range are stuck there.

What do you think?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

People who blame their teammates are usually not as good as they say, yeah, sometimes they're bollocks and you can't carry shit. But if you're truly good, you will carry games for people on your team who truly deserved to lose.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Seriously it is only you and a few other pests who have a problem with me. Why not stop this asinine behavior and post something constructive Sant?.



Its a team game. Moreso than WoW by far. My advice is to find some friends. Whether Irl or online Skype buddies that you can play with. You really cant solo queue grind for eons on your own in this game and really have fun. 

That being said, the concept iz not difficult to grasp. the art is alluring and it's actually pretty fun to watch the game. Theres plenty of room for theorycrafting and a lot of room for originality and innovation. 

The basic premise of the standard map is a 5v5 game where each player controls only one champion. That champion can have anywhere from 4to7 activated abilities. The goal is to destroy your enemy's base. 


If you live in North American then feel free to add me to your friends list once you open the game client. And I suggest you play the tutorial.

My Summoner Name is DarthRN


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

They don't solo queue, foreign.

It makes a difference. My wins have spiked up drastically since I started queuing with you guys.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2012)

foreign said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well, i would still sooner think that I'm trash than think that I am higher than what I am actually capable of because if I did that, I would be limiting myself ultimately.
> 
> ...



Nah you're not trash. You're actually better than most of the playerbase at your win level. 

But theres lotsa roon for improvement.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Let me top/mid more often then you'll pretty much win every game you scousers.


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been trying to increase my overall map awareness and learning how to play just slightly more safe.

On top of that, I've been trying to play with my screen unlocked, but I just can't....


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> People who blame their teammates are usually not as good as they say, yeah, sometimes they're bollocks and you can't carry shit. But if you're truly good, you will carry games for people on your team who truly deserved to lose.



I guess so.

But even then, to be able to do that must be hella difficult.



Sant? said:


> They don't solo queue, foreign.
> 
> It makes a difference. My wins have spiked up drastically since I started queuing with you guys.



In ranked, you can either solo que or duo queue but you are unable to Q with more than 1 other person. So those people past 1800 and above pretty much got there solo or at least with another person.



Darth said:


> Nah you're not trash. You're actually better than most of the playerbase at your win level.
> 
> But theres lotsa roon for improvement.



Thanks. I personally can't think that because I believe I should be able to do a lot more. Like, for instance, I can recall at least 2 of our matches we played today where Santi was making plays. I was actually saying out loud when you said you couldn't hear me that Santi was way better than I was when I was at his level and at least when he plays with us its not the case where he is being carried (or dead weight) all the time. He actually does a lot of work. Same with LG when he plays support.

Man, Shock Therapy said that LoL is an easy game to grasp but I didn't understand the entire concept until I was level 30 lol.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2012)

why cant more of you guys play eu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

foreign said:
			
		

> I guess so.
> 
> But even then, to be able to do that must be hella difficult.



Indeed, but that's what makes people usually at higher ELOs usually better players because they were able to shoulder the burden of heavy teammates.

Of course, some people are extremely fortunate and just got carried there. Or they're someone like Sajin who plays limited or even one champion exclusively at a high-level but pretty much sucks shit with everyone else.


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

That's proly because I have only played Jungle 98% of the time and top 2% of the time with the same 3 champions since starting this game. If you throw me in bot or mid lane, I would be absolute dead weight to the point of ridiculousness. I'd be able to hold top, but I won't be making much of an impact. Since Jungling with Warwick/Rengar is the only thing I do, I've come to understand and master those two champions more than I've seen anyone else do at my level.

*Edit:* Funny how WAD mentions that about Saj right before I post lol.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 31, 2012)

YES I CAN ONLY PLAY LIKE TWO CHAMPIONS

STOP BRINGING THIS UP DAMMIT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey man, I think you can play three champions!

Then again, I've always been optimistic to a fault


----------



## Santí (Dec 31, 2012)

It's okay, Saj. You and I are the same


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

A question guys.

Do Akali beats Zed 1 on 1? What type of match up would that be?e wa

I ask because I absolutely pubstumped my friend just now in that match up. I was Zed. He was saying like how he bought Zed to teach me how to use him(i think he was joking but I told him he can teach me how to use Zed when he gets a Pentakill with him ) so I decided to man up and practice him against his Akali. He recently got her and he thinks he is good with her. I don't assume I'm a good Zed though. I'm comfortable with him enough to play him in matches however.

Is it true Akali can't trade at all?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Akali can trade its just very hard against Zed.

To be honest though, I think she wins at 6 - im fairly sure she can shroud his ult, if not the entire thing then any damage he will tack on by not getting hit when the debuff is on her


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> Akali can trade its just very hard against Zed.
> 
> To be honest though, I think she wins at 6 - im fairly sure she can shroud his ult, if not the entire thing then any damage he will tack on by not getting hit when the debuff is on her



He was saying that pre-6, she can't trade and that most top laners beat her and she is best used against squishies in mid.

Even before 6 though he was letting me get too much free poke on him. I maxed Q instead of E because I didn't feel like going balls deep lol. 

And then he would like shroud but wouldn't even hit me at least once or use his Q to poke more often. I had him 3-0 within 10-12 mins :s


----------



## Stein (Dec 31, 2012)

I've just started to play Sej.

She's actually amazing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

he's right for the most part

though she can trade slightly better now that her E triggers her Q

she can potentially bait out ur harass and do some good damage if u have to move in to right click a minion


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish I could say the same thing. 

My first game with her was my last so far. So demoralizing, haha. -_-


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't max Q though

because if u miss that and she commits to u post 6 with a longer CD on ur E ur not gonna be able to retaliate much


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> he's right for the most part
> 
> though she can trade slightly better now that her E triggers her Q
> 
> she can potentially bait out ur harass and do some good damage if u have to move in to right click a minion



I don't even understand Akali tbh. Trigger her Q?

But yeah, I owned him. If he knew I maxed Q instead of E, he might have been able to do a bit more but he was way too passive for that match up. He would then take a lot of harass and not even use pots.

Not to brag but that was easier than it should have been.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> I wouldn't max Q though
> 
> because if u miss that and she commits to u post 6 with a longer CD on ur E ur not gonna be able to retaliate much



Yeah, I know. He is pretty stubborn and thinks he is better than me (prolly is) so I stopped trying to tell him that even though Akali isn't all that good at trading pre-6, he could still have dished out some dmg on me. Like, I was told by a plat ranked player who helps me out with my mechanics every now and then that even if you lose the trade, still retaliate somewhat. Don't let them get free damage on you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

when Akali throws one of her katas at you, the ranged poke, it leaves a debuff on u that triggers extra magic damage when she hits u with an auto or her E afterwards


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> when Akali throws one of her katas at you, the ranged poke, it leaves a debuff on u that triggers extra magic damage when she hits u with an auto or her E afterwards



Ah okay.

Yeah, he did none of that or may be anything that I didn't notice when he would harass.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years guys!

_____

How can one overcome an Olaf as Irelia? I haven't had much success playing against one in lane but I would like to change that. I choose Irelia because she is the champ I'm most confident in, most comfortable etc.


----------



## roninmedia (Jan 1, 2013)

My champion pool at the moment is about 5 or 6 deep that I can rely on consistently. Playing for I believe close to 4 months. I've been playing on and off since I got my job though. 

Cho'Gath (Jungle/Top/Mid/Bot)
Blitzcrank (Bot)
Amumu (Jungle/Support)
Jayce (Top)
Shen (Top/Jungle)


I'm a rare soul who plays Amumu similar to Leona even though everyone tells me Leona > Amumu as a support. Yes, Leona's Q is supposed to be better because it goes through minions, however the fact that Amumu can hit minions works to my advantage. Amumu is better than Leona in that tank support role IMO.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

without a gank or significant advantage u cant lol Olaf is nearly a perfect counter


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> without a gank or significant advantage u cant lol Olaf is nearly a perfect counter



But Darth was saying that Wickd mastered the Irelia vs Olaf match up. I myself have done this match up a couple of times and you are right; I was very dependant upon successful ganks to win the lane.

But isn't there always a way for one champ to beat another?

EDIUT: I'm not saying I've mastered the match up lol. I mean like I've beaten Olaf in lane a couple of times already. They are few and far in between but I have done it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

foreign said:


> But Darth was saying that Wickd mastered the Irelia vs Olaf match up. I myself have done this match up a couple of times and you are right; I was very dependant upon successful ganks to win the lane.
> 
> But isn't there always a way for one champ to beat another?
> 
> EDIUT: I'm not saying I've mastered the match up lol. I mean like I've beaten Olaf in lane a couple of times already. They are few and far in between but I have done it.



darth is crazy as fuck

the only reason why wickd might beat olafs is because his skill with irelia might be much greater than any given opponents with olaf

but generally he can build pure HP to mitigate irelia's true damage (and a greater base health pool allows him to maximize his passive more in slugfest trades), he has good sustain with his W almost as good as irelias, and his ultimate provides good armor/MR to mitigate irelia's other-mixed damage

he can ranged harass her with Qs, and he can poke her with a single E and chunk her hard and she'll be forced to commit to an all-in (and promptly lose that)



roninmedia said:


> My champion pool at the moment is about 5 or 6 deep that I can rely on consistently. Playing for I believe close to 4 months. I've been playing on and off since I got my job though.
> 
> Cho'Gath (Jungle/Top/Mid/Bot)
> Blitzcrank (Bot)
> ...



its Leona's E btw, zenith blade

and yes the fact it goes through minions makes it so much better for that kill lane potential

not to mention that she is inherently tankier earlier on because of eclipse, she has two forms of crowd control before her ult while amumu has only one, and her passive causes her AD to deal more damage

theres 0 chance in hell support amumu is better than leona


----------



## Santí (Jan 1, 2013)

foreign said:


> He was saying that pre-6, she can't trade and that most top laners beat her and she is best used against squishies in mid.
> 
> Even before 6 though he was letting me get too much free poke on him. I maxed Q instead of E because *I didn't feel like going balls deep* lol.
> 
> And then he would like shroud but wouldn't even hit me at least once or use his Q to poke more often. I had him 3-0 within 10-12 mins :s



Ultimate TUT


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> Haha, yeah. Here's the general shopping list of runes you will want.
> 
> Reds - Flat Magic Penetration. Flat AD reds.
> Yellow - Flat Armor Seals
> ...



mfw im a scrub without MS quints


I have 10 complete runepages, just use health quints on tanks, and I know MS quints are really good but I just don't wanna spend more IP on runes when there's so many cool champs coming out so often
maybe if I played more I could spare some IP sometime



also might want to consider also getting ArmPen reds and/or quints, also pretty good and usable on various champs
but yeah the ones listed are the most important ones with which you can fill loads a essential pages


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

mfw I don't have a face


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Ultimate TUT



ikr?

u always go balls deep

like me

i got blueballs from that shit but thats how u fuck like a champ



Didi said:


> mfw im a scrub without MS quints
> 
> 
> I have 10 complete runepages, just use health quints on tanks, and I know MS quints are really good but I just don't wanna spend more IP on runes when there's so many cool champs coming out so often
> ...





Didi said:


> mfw I don't have a face



I DONT GET THIS MEME ANYMORE

arent people supposed to express an emoticon when they use "mfw"


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

I was gonna post a face (because it means 'my face when' if you don't know), but then I forgot and all the NF buttons are broken and I can't find the edit button, so I just made a joke that I had no face


thus this is my face when:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS

uve just used mfw like two dozen times and ive never seen an emote from you

smh


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

BECAUSE I HAVE NO FACE, BAKA~


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

Also just posting an emote when using mfw is gay as hell, I usually post a suitable reaction image

but I forgot this time


I post one more often than not so shut your whore trap WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah

reaction image

not emotes

but both can work really

SUGGESTING ONE DOESNT POSSESS A COUNTENANCE HOWEVER DOES NOT


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

ARE YOU DISCRIMINATING AGAINST PEOPLE WITHOUT FACES WAD?

ARE YOU?


IF I SEE YOU DO THAT ONE MORE TIME I'M CALLING THE POLICE


































































TOO BAD I CAN'T SEE BECAUSE I HAVE NO FACE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2013)

You guys are so fucking weird


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm weird when I'm fucking guys.

...

wait what


----------



## Santí (Jan 1, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaanndd that cat's out of the bag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

good let it go

i dont feel like chasing after some pussy

...

wait what


----------



## Urouge (Jan 1, 2013)

what the hell happened here? are you drunk WAD


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

I think he's sleep deprived


and maybe also drunk


----------



## Urouge (Jan 1, 2013)

damn what a terrible combination.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

Got this from Double's post on reddit. Well, someone quoted what he said from his FB.



Lol, classic. I'm not turned off by this at all. Actually I find it entertaining and somewhat inspiring and I wish him and Aphro success this year. Hopefully both of them prove to be a good pair.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh.

And CLG EU are now known as Fries.eu.



Its great that they are streaming on Twitch. I always found myself lagging a bit too much on own3d sometimes, even when my net was moving at its fastest. Now only for Westrice(that is if he keeps streaming) to switch and my life is complete.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2013)

foreign said:


> Oh.
> 
> And CLG EU are now known as Fries.eu.
> 
> ...



I have never lagged watching any WoW stream before, yet I do watching this guys LoL stream.

That's annoying.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

what the helllllll


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> what the helllllll



what happened?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

nothing. nothing at all


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year guys

Also, don't you love it when a whole team asks a player who has not chosen a champion yet to go jungle but instead he picks Teemo.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe he can't jungle

also WTF is galio

just faced one and had no bloody idea what it was doing. mass aoe stun that does lots of damage?

Peculiar bird thing with leaves?

Idk what was going on in that game. But we won, so I guess it was good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2013)

galeio is a gargoyle

and I cant even play league anymore the lag is killing me


----------



## Maerala (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm weird when I'm fucking guys.
> 
> ...
> 
> wait what


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2013)

So, reporting here.

I 1 vs 1 full AD Lee Sin as Hecarim with 110 armor and Triforce. And lost. Admittedly i had no Ult or Ignite but damn it i won the laning phase.

Want to try this match up again. With FH and Randuins. And Gunblade.

EDIT : I just looked this Lee Sin up on Lolking. Holy shit he is 2K ELO.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So, reporting here.
> 
> I 1 vs 1 full AD Lee Sin as Hecarim with 110 armor and Triforce. And lost. Admittedly i had no Ult or Ignite but damn it i won the laning phase.
> 
> ...



Not sure if there would be much of a difference. 

He slows your attacks, has great sustain, shields damage, and does crazy good damage.

Lee OP


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> Not sure if there would be much of a difference.
> 
> He slows your attacks, has great sustain, shields damage, and does crazy good damage.
> 
> Lee OP



Except he sucks late game.

I can slow him with Randuins and FH.
I sustain with every Q and Sheen Proc, which is 24/7.

Truthfully though his kit is better made for 1 vs 1 than Hecarim's, but i still firmly believe that i can beat AD Lee Sin. I might have to change one or two items specifically for him, but that's about it. But yeah, i did beat him bad in the laning phase. He uses E, i use Q (and it resets my AA animation, almost rendering it useless).


This is a third Lee Sin i have fought and beat. Whether the Lee Sin goes AD or defensively with Wriggles, i still beat him. Shaco ganks still are not enough to get me.


EDIT : I am still waiting for your Irelia, Darth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> Except he sucks late game.



I dunno, I feel like this is kind of a misconception, he doesn't scale greatly, but he can still assassinate pretty damn hard, I usually have no trouble 100-0'ing a carry.

He's no Irelia/Jax/Olaf, though. So I guess relatively speaking...

Pretty hard for any of the AD casters to suck late game now in the League of BC, though.


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2013)

'Lee Sin sucks late game' is one of the most parroted misconceptions there is.

I mean ffs
He has 2 dashes, can give someone a shield, he has a displacement into a line knock-up and an aoe slow + AS slow.


People just feel like he sucks late because they can't deal with the fact that Lee Sin changes roles during the game. True, he doesn't hit as hard relatively as he did early game, when he's an absolute obliterator. However, he does still retain pretty decent damage while having excellent utility.
He doesn't have as much damage as a Irelia/Olaf/Jax, but damage isn't everything, his kit more than makes up for it.


No offense Gogeta, but I pretty much instantly assume that anyone who says 'Lee sucks late' doesn't know shit.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> I dunno, I feel like this is kind of a misconception, he doesn't scale greatly, but he can still assassinate pretty damn hard, I usually have no trouble 100-0'ing a carry.
> 
> He's no Irelia/Jax/Olaf, though. So I guess relatively speaking...
> 
> Pretty hard for any of the AD casters to suck late game now in the League of BC, though.



If he gets fed he can go FM, BT and do really well. He is an assasin so he has to snowball. If he does not, he falls off. Hecarim can prevent him from doing that so he WILL fall off. He can't afford to build damage if behind or on equal terms really.

Although i have not seen many people stack them after the nerf. Dunno why they made the flat ARpen unique and not the % one.



Didi said:


> 'Lee Sin sucks late game' is one of the most parroted misconceptions there is.
> 
> I mean ffs
> He has 2 dashes, can give someone a shield, he has a displacement into a line knock-up and an aoe slow + AS slow.
> ...



I expressed myself wrong. The problem with all AD casters is that they fall off damage wise, if not fed. If Lee doesn't faceroll (not that hard though) he won't be able to afford to get damage, thus being forced to get defense instead. 
The reason i say he sucks late game if not fed, is because unlike other AD casters, he scales off BONUS AD. Again, if he doesn't get fed, he won't be able to buy damage items - he won't do much, if any damage.

Also, decent teams won't simply allow him to get close to the carry. I suppose the enemy ADC isn't going in first to get hit by his Q, thus not getting assasinated so quickly and easily.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn dose digs, might as well pick up a shovel and call you Yorick.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If he gets fed he can go FM, BT and do really well. He is an assasin so he has to snowball. If he does not, he falls off. Hecarim can prevent him from doing that so he WILL fall off. He can't afford to build damage if behind or on equal terms really.
> 
> Although i have not seen many people stack them after the nerf. Dunno why they made the flat ARpen unique and not the % one.



That's true and I've seen some pretty damn beastly Hecarims top, but I just don't see how Hecarim can do so well vs. Lee early on.

I mean at Level 2-3, he's going to punk you.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> That's true and I've seen some pretty damn beastly Hecarims top, but I just don't see how Hecarim can do so well vs. Lee early on.
> 
> I mean at Level 2-3, he's going to punk you.



Pre-4 it's admittedly hard.

But i can't really explain to you how i outdamaged him. When i went for a minions, he used his E, but i used my AA, W, Q and another AA and backed off. His Q's got blocked by my minions most of the time.
I can only tell you that i outdamaged him in shorter bursts early on. Maybe it helped that he went damage after losing 2-0, but eh.


I also outsustained a Lee who went wriggles by simply getting an early lead and then freezing the lane. By the time he got Wriggles i had Glacial and Sheen, so i just blocked his Q's from ever getting my minions.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

How did you guys learn how to play Rumble? How do you use his abilities and what do you think he can do in a teamfight besides initiate with his ult?

How would you lane with him? I've been reading that using his E works well for him to farm and to only use Q if the wave is bigger than the incoming minions.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2013)

foreign said:


> How did you guys learn how to play Rumble? How do you use his abilities and what do you think he can do in a teamfight besides initiate with his ult?
> 
> How would you lane with him? I've been reading that using his E works well for him to farm and to only use Q if the wave is bigger than the incoming minions.



By playing him

You dont initiate with his ult. You wait until everyone is in a ball then do it. You farm with his Q not his E the cool down is too low to be really useful outside of chasing/running

Build Haunting guise as a first item then rylai. After that you can coast


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

I just discovered the most OP fucking team comp in the history of team comps in a blind pick game.

Just pick extremely hard pushers for every lane, and then have a counter-jungler like Shyvana or Mundo (those two work best because they can farm/push like fuck too).

Every lane is pressured/pushed against their turret while your their jungler is kept in check by counterjungling, pretty much fuckin' nothing you can do, you eventually just lose all your outer turrets and lose complete map control.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> EDIT : I am still waiting for your Irelia, Darth.



This guy.. 

Aight Doin it tomorrow. Fuck foreign ace and wad. whats your summoner name on eune?

and what timezone are you in? I should be online around 7-8 pm Beirut time. Work for you?

Also, just got carried by Godaime Hokage's pro support Nami/Janna/Sona. I cant even remember seeing him miss a single skillshot. he's dat good. 

and unlike foreign he actually knows how to shield people with janna lol


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2013)

Still <3 u though foreign


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

you dumped me for that worthless whore?

fck you darth.

and i bet godaime doesn't even use smartcast.  unless if any of you haven't realized, my shields are timed pretty perfectly but i end up casting them on myself like 25% of the time because my cursor isn't directly on the person i want to cast it on so without an actual target its casted on me instead.

besides, i had to carry as zed as earlier. forgive if i miss a couple shields on my part. my back broke so my aim wasn't as good.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 1, 2013)

Im gonnna try nami, will be wierd since I havnet really playdd a support other than lulu


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont use smartcast lol


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

Seriously speaking, you probably shouldn't use smartcast for everything but I can't be bothered with adjusting the settings every single game depending on which champ I choose.

I find I can react better and land certain skills faster with it though. Unless you know the champ you are smartcasting with really well, the only thing you lose by using it is complete accuracy. At least from my experience anyway.



Lord Genome said:


> Im gonnna try nami, will be wierd since I havnet really playdd a support other than lulu



Well thats not a bad thing anyway. Its better to become very good with one champ than rather be average with both. Lulu is arguably one of the best supports in the game and her ult can be game changing.

I personally cannot play Nami. I don't have the patience to learn her.

Between her and Janna, I believe Janna is the safer pick for laning phase but Nami can have much more to offer in teamfights with her ult. 

In the end it all came down to who I enjoyed playing support with. I didn't enjoy it too much with Nami. With Janna and Lux however, its been a lot of fun.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2013)

I think my aiming with my shields are improving though. That and knowing when to use my abilities as Janna. My aim is better with the Tornados so I'm not pushing the wave all the time and I land my shields more often though it may not seem so.

Plus the use of ult has improved as well.

Don't hate because my pro support skills leave you all _breathless_. 

I just never thought learning to use Janna and then learning to use her _efficiently_ would have been such a steep curve. Lucky for me I think she is fun to play so I'm willing to put in the effort necessary to do so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

YOU ONLY NEED TO POST ONCE

FOOL


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2013)

WAD

don't make me smack you with that spiked club in your picture. 

PS: all of you peeps with cool LoL sets.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2013)

WAD's sets arent cool. He's just  resizing splash arts. 

No effort required. pft.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2013)

I might make myself an LoL set. I haven't drew in a long time and I'm looking to do so again. I've been bored too much recently.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Also, just got carried by Godaime Hokage's pro support Nami/Janna/Sona. I cant even remember seeing him miss a single skillshot. he's dat good.
> 
> and unlike foreign he actually knows how to shield people with janna lol



Oh, you stop it now! twas your muscly arms carried us to safety.





foreign said:


> you dumped me for that worthless whore?


----------



## Santí (Jan 2, 2013)

foreign saved me once with a shield when I went balls deep on a tower lvl 3.

True story.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

This game really needs a champion inspired by Dragoons from rpgs. 

Lance/spear wielder, who uses dragon breath, Jump(to do massive damage), etc.


----------



## Savior (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn just played a 1hr Twisted Treeline game. I kinda sucked as Varus. Guess this is what you get when you play the free champions instead of ones you're good at. Olaf kept killing me in literally 1 second ><


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> This game really needs a champion inspired by Dragoons from rpgs.
> 
> Lance/spear wielder, who uses dragon breath, Jump(to do massive damage), etc.



Closest thing to that would be Shyvana  or Xin. Or a mix of both


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2013)

They seem to have a champion from every niche.

Anyway if people want to add me, I'm Bioness on the North American server.

Great game so far, my only complaint would be the depiction of like 95% of their female characters, but I have that problem with most video games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

all boobs no spinal cord

that's the LoL motto!


----------



## Maerala (Jan 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> They seem to have a champion from every niche.
> 
> Anyway if people want to add me, I'm Bioness on the North American server.
> 
> Great game so far, my only complaint would be the depiction of like 95% of their female characters, but I have that problem with most video games.



I sent chu a fran request.  I's Maerala. But durs only wan guei up in hur


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

what......


what.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> what......
> 
> 
> what.





I'd been waiting to use this one all day.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> This guy..
> 
> Aight Doin it tomorrow. Fuck foreign ace and wad. whats your summoner name on eune?
> 
> ...



Well don't pussy out on me

You are the one who wanted to battle me in the first place.

UndeadGothaX
GMT +1
I checked beirut time and it's 1 hour ahead of mine. So i am cool with that, see you then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

someone fraps dis shit


----------



## Cronos (Jan 2, 2013)

SHIT IS GOING DOWN


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> I just discovered the most OP fucking team comp in the history of team comps in a blind pick game.
> 
> Just pick extremely hard pushers for every lane, and then have a counter-jungler like Shyvana or Mundo (those two work best because they can farm/push like fuck too).
> 
> Every lane is pressured/pushed against their turret while your their jungler is kept in check by counterjungling, pretty much fuckin' nothing you can do, you eventually just lose all your outer turrets and lose complete map control.



Your crying was the best part of the game.



Bioness said:


> They seem to have a champion from every niche.
> 
> Anyway if people want to add me, I'm Bioness on the North American server.
> 
> Great game so far, my only complaint would be the depiction of like 95% of their female characters, but I have that problem with most video games.




But the big tits are the best part!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

you're a sadist hannah

a bloody sadist

though of course i was crying

I WAS AMUMU

HAHAHAHAHAH

i like to roleplay


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know how to use LoL Recorder. If Darth can use it, cool, otherwise, TEACH ME


----------



## Cronos (Jan 2, 2013)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)           .


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't know how to use LoL Recorder. If Darth can use it, cool, otherwise, TEACH ME



you install it



and start it



voila


done


it now works and will record your LoL games


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2013)

xXxSiNgEd420nOsCoPeBlAzEiTxXx


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

dude no joke it was something like that

minus the x's

ask ace or foreign


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> you install it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But like

it crashes for me

I open it, leave it.
No games are recorded most of the time.
Those that are can't be opened.

iuwhatisthis


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2013)

oh

you might need to update it because it crashes when it isn't up to date, what with new game patches and everything


also try adjusting the settings somewhat if that doesn't work

I would also recommend turning on recording in spectator mode, but that's only because I think that is such a more enjoyable way of watching your replays


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> you're a sadist hannah
> 
> a bloody sadist
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, of course, you were just being in character. How silly of me not to realise...

?.?


----------



## Beckman (Jan 2, 2013)

How would you guys say Olaf fares against Garen, Darius and Vlad? I've heard alot of guys claiming he counters Darius but get countered by Garen and Vlad but from my (admittingly pretty limited) experience I feel it's the exact opposite.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2013)

1 hour max until the confrontation...


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2013)

Also that Singed's name was uNsToPPPAbLEGOD or some shit lol.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2013)

Awww, I got a lovely little message to go with my new ribbon.

I'm awesome!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Possibly a bit longer actually as Im driving my niece to the airport. Should be able to get to a lan cafe within an hour or so though. Add me on skype. Dr.yhlk



If you are too busy today we can always reschedule.
I am in no hurry aside from the fact that you always avoid the match 

All jokes aside, if you can't have a match today, we'll have one at a later time, simple as that. 

I forgot i had Skype. Done.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If you are too busy today we can always reschedule.
> I am in no hurry aside from the fact that you always avoid the match
> 
> All jokes aside, if you can't have a match today, we'll have one at a later time, simple as that.
> ...



lol nah i'm online now. Just added you on league. 

And I'm logging on skype.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

so did darth get whooped or wut


----------



## Cronos (Jan 2, 2013)

Darth is never visiting this thread again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bahahaha

exiled by shame!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 2, 2013)

just went and tanked as jax, got carried by a veigar that had 900+ap

cant believe we won that


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2013)

lol he beat my first time lulu with hec game 1. and then i beat his first time lee with jax game two. 

Not really decisive as I dont' have Irelia on this account. 

Still, fun games. 

We then proceeded to win a ranked game. Currently on our second and last of the day.


----------



## Santí (Jan 2, 2013)

Where are you guys? I miss you. Everyone is just.... so fucking stupid and it makes me mad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2013)

We are online right now D:


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't support solo que, I never know whether the adc is competent

ill carry shit myself


----------



## Urouge (Jan 2, 2013)

I played lee sin today. Really hard to play. I really struggled especially late on. His q is really easy to avoid.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2013)

Lee Sin is not a great late game champ in general.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2013)

5 support team doesn't work


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> 5 support team doesn't work



oh really? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h95HtcUJSCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

i am king lee sin


----------



## Sajin (Jan 2, 2013)

your kicks are still giogio tier though


----------



## Sansa (Jan 2, 2013)

Fuck every Garen in existence.

Needs to get deleted.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2013)

It's a shame when I do really well and get super fed and still can't carry the team with my Lux.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2013)

so yea

whoevere told foreign that rumble isn't an initiator

ur a fuckin idiot


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> By playing him
> 
> You dont initiate with his ult.



So I played Rumble.

And in the moment when needed, this advice popped into my head.  Why do you think that Rumble's ult can't be used as an initiate?



> You wait until everyone is in a ball then do it. You farm with his Q not his E the cool down is too low to be really useful outside of chasing/running



Yeah. I used E to farm from a distance then after I reached a certain level I used Q. My farming skills with Rumble are bad though but it was the most efficient way to farm with Rumble.



> Build Haunting guise as a first item then rylai. After that you can coast



Very true. 

Team still lost in the end though.

Hardest thing about using Rumble is pulling off his ult fast enough with enough accuracy to really hurt his opposition. I take too much time aiming. :s


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fuck every Garen in existence.
> 
> Needs to get deleted.



I know this feeling, most of them I see are able to get at least 5 kills per death, it is ridiculous.

Just curious who here has purchased Riot Points? And if so what did you buy?


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I know this feeling, most of them I see are able to get at least 5 kills per death, it is ridiculous.
> 
> Just curious who here has purchased Riot Points? And if so what did you buy?



Going to go go ahead and admit that Ive bought roughly 600 dollars worth of riot points which I spent on over 120 skins and maybe 18 champs just on my main account on NA.

Not counting cross server accounts or smurfs..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2013)

foreign said:


> So I played Rumble.
> 
> And in the moment when needed, this advice popped into my head.  Why do you think that Rumble's ult can't be used as an initiate?



Because they can walk around it....


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Because they can walk around it....



But what about when it lands? I'm yet to see anyone to react instantly to a Rumble ult landing.

Usually when they avoid the Rumble ult, it causes them to misposition or retreat. Teams can take advantage of this. If they try either, they'll be too slow to escape and might have to use a Summoner's. This is further reiterated as the game progresses and Rumble gets a full item build and Rylai's seems to be a very good item on Rumble, judging both from your comment, Ace's, WAD's and my own experience.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Going to go go ahead and admit that Ive bought roughly 600 dollars worth of riot points which I spent on over 120 skins and maybe 18 champs just on my main account on NA.
> 
> Not counting cross server accounts or smurfs..



Oh god I don't even want to think of how much I've spent on digital items in certain games, only to have me never tough the game again.

Though I did buy 50$ worth of Riot Points to unlock two packs and figured it wasn't too bad since that is the price of most games.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Though I did buy 50$ worth of Riot Points to unlock two packs and figured it wasn't too bad since that is the price of most games.



0_0

But you just started...

Ah well, no pressure. Hope you enjoy most of the champs offered to you in those packs. Keep playing!


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2013)

foreign said:


> 0_0
> 
> But you just started...
> 
> Ah well, no pressure. Hope you enjoy most of the champs offered to you in those packs. Keep playing!



I'm a fast player.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

What level are you?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

Rumble vs Vi match-up

I'll say that Rumble wins that one. PLayed against her in lane and totally dominated. The player was more experienced than me by like 100 wins as well.

Rumble is pretty good. I was surprised by the amount of damage I could dish out at lvl 5. Vi tried to force a trade and failed lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

rumble pretty much beats everyone at level 5


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> rumble pretty much beats everyone at level 5



Serious?

What about Olaf?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

yes, even him

olaf's not much until level 9 anyways

shield damage+harpoons to slow/kite and rank 3 flamethrower just roasts everyone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

dyrus streaming a rumble game coincidentally


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> dyrus streaming a rumble game coincidentally



I'm already watching it lol.

Did you see his friend commentary before the game though? I srsly lol'd.

I found diving Rumble is pretty risky. I learned that when I faced a Jayce in lane earlier today. Over 400 wins more than me. Felt pretty good when I won against him in lane. He tried to dive me when I was level 4. Ended up dying and I barely escaped.

Coincendentally, Dyrus got dived and managed to pick up a double kill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

its a normal game tho :/

these peeps are kinda terror

bad american players as always


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> its a normal game tho :/
> 
> these peeps are kinda terror



how do you mean?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

they're bad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> they're bad



or maybe dyrus too pro? 

I wouldn't have risked that dive though, even if Lee had double buffs.

That baylife mentality infecting our young, upcoming players in NA.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

My new set too pro. 

/tsmcansuckit

TPA and Fries EU for life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Ishkander was cool until ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wanked him into stupidity.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2013)

foreign said:


> But what about when it lands? I'm yet to see anyone to react instantly to a Rumble ult landing.
> 
> Usually when they avoid the Rumble ult, it causes them to misposition or retreat. Teams can take advantage of this. If they try either, they'll be too slow to escape and might have to use a Summoner's. This is further reiterated as the game progresses and Rumble gets a full item build and Rylai's seems to be a very good item on Rumble, judging both from your comment, Ace's, WAD's and my own experience.



You're completely right.

Rumble ult is a very fine initiation tool, and for all the reasons you listed. The slow + rylai slow also ensures people don't get out of it easily so the heavy damage is not wasted.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2013)

Just got Yi.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Dat Shyvana sig. 

Dat Nid sig!


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 3, 2013)

Just came back from vacation. I can't believe how much I missed this game, I wasn't able to get access 

I need to get back on again after work. Name is letsplaybingo in the NA server if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

I might use a Darius sig soon


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

letsplaybingo said:


> Just came back from vacation. I can't believe how much I missed this game, I wasn't able to get access
> 
> I need to get back on again after work. Name is letsplaybingo in the NA server if anyone wants to add me.



Sure Ill add you! But I wont be able to play until like Saturday night.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I might use a Darius sig soon



I must say it's amusing that you have a Garen sig


----------



## Stein (Jan 3, 2013)

It's so satisfying when your team is losing and moping and then you decide co-ordinate and motivate your team which results in you winning the game. 

Morde has the power to make any decision a good decision.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

SoulDeku said:


> It's so satisfying when your team is losing and moping and then you decide co-ordinate and motivate your team which results in you winning the game.
> 
> Morde has the power to make any decision a good decision.



[YOUTUBE]dYSxcZ6sdB0[/YOUTUBE]

the first segment


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sure Ill add you! But I wont be able to play until like Saturday night.



Thanks! My playing times are a bit weird, but it's good to finally be able to play with other people apart from my cousin. He's good and carries my noobie self a lot, but he can be such an ass to the team if we start losing.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> You're completely right.
> 
> Rumble ult is a very fine initiation tool, and for all the reasons you listed. The slow + rylai slow also ensures people don't get out of it easily so the heavy damage is not wasted.







Jiyeon said:


> Just got Yi.



Yi has never really appealed to me as a champ tbh.

Btw, dat nid sig too op. 

Where the hell do you guys find these excellent LoL sets???



WAD said:


> [YOUTUBE]dYSxcZ6sdB0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the first segment



omg.

man, im seriously gonna have to paint my own LoL set. Most likely it'll be of Irelia.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> I must say it's amusing that you have a Garen sig



Ill use your blood as lubricant


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys, how useful is Zed, Riven, and Shyvana?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Zed's really good, Riven's OP.

And Shyvana is my waifu (though not as strong as she used to be, but still a good choice for a strong counterjungler)


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Found out the perfect build for your average bruisers.

250 armor, 170 mr, 315 AD, 15.5k gold, 3.5k HP


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2013)

i'm    bored


----------



## Santí (Jan 3, 2013)

3200, more IP until I unlock Kha'zix~


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2013)

i feel so superior now that i have every champ, wad is the bes


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you guys think that learning and paying Morde will help me get to higher ELO? I know i can raise ELO with all champs, but, he can be so game changing with his Ulti, and it's really good for cloning(?) fed enemies.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2013)

not in any special way, no


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Not Morde, no.

Too easily ganked by competent junglers, and he tends to just chill in lane and farm so you can't make impact in the sidelanes as a mid.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmm, true, if you just care about doing well in lane and not help out other lanes you are most likely to lose the game.

Wanna try out Ahri so bad but i got no IP 
2k left to go


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

letsplaybingo said:


> Thanks! My playing times are a bit weird, but it's good to finally be able to play with other people apart from my cousin. He's good and carries my noobie self a lot, but he can be such an ass to the team if we start losing.


Lol I k.ow the type. Then again this game makes it easy to get frusturated at your allies so the occassional rage is understandable. 


foreign said:


> Yi has never really appealed to me as a champ tbh.
> 
> Btw, dat nid sig too op.
> 
> ...


How dare you?  Yi is awesome. 

And remind me to link you to a few sources you can use to find lol fanart. Nobody actually uses paint for a forum set rofl.


Original Sin said:


> Hey guys, how useful is Zed, Riven, and Shyvana?


Useful? Well Zed is one of the best at killing a single target. He also deals pretty good aoe and has a strong laning phase. Play him in the jingle if you want a manaless champion that doesnt need blue and has really fast clear times. His AD ratios are obscene and he's a monster late game. Hes one of the best scaling AD Assassins. 

Riven can fill the same positions as Zed. Top, mid, and jungle. She's a super strong bully in lane and has 4 mini dashes. As well as really good aoe cc. She's a monster in teamfights and she has six different AD ratios. She has no inherent resources and getting cdr oon her is really rewarding. One of the best bruisers in the game Imo.

As for Shyv. Welp, she can turn into a dragon. Nuff said.


Cronos said:


> i'm    bored


This aint no convo thread son GTFO 


Cronos said:


> i feel so superior now that i have every champ, wad is the bes


You'll feel ecen better when you unlock all that on your account. 


Gogeta said:


> Do you guys think that learning and paying Morde will help me get to higher ELO? I know i can raise ELO with all champs, but, he can be so game changing with his Ulti, and it's really good for cloning(?) fed enemies.


Oh most definitely yeah. He's a very strong pick on the current patch as he just does so well against AD bruisers and assassins.  If you get good with him and really learn him ypu'll definitely win a ton. Morde's kit is OP.


WAD said:


> Not Morde, no.
> 
> Too easily ganked by competent junglers, and he tends to just chill in lane and farm so you can't make impact in the sidelanes as a mid.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

> Oh most definitely yeah. He's a very strong pick on the current patch as he just does so well against AD bruisers and assassins. If you get good with him and really learn him ypu'll definitely win a ton. Morde's kit is OP.



K, next time we do ranked i am playing him.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> K, next time we do ranked i am playing him.



Eh, I havent seen you play Morde before so perhaps we should play a few normals with him first before jumping into ranked so I can see where you stand with him.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Eh, I havent seen you play Morde before so perhaps we should play a few normals with him first before jumping into ranked so I can see where you stand with him.



I work hard behind your back to improve, never stopping yet you still doubt me

You think i have not played Morde yet

I GOT STOLEN PENTA ON ARAM MAN. THAT MEANS SOMETHING


but yeah i can't play him like at all. I saw a guy with 700+ farm at like 50+ minutes, gonna try to beat that in custom.



EDIT :

Had a game with Morde against Ez mid. Oh did i carry the game. Top lost so hard and the enemy Zed was ripping my bot lane apart. Their Ez and Noc fought me 2 vs 1, i managed to ghost Ez and at literally 40 hp, kill full hp Noc by blocking the damage with my shield and the Ez attacking him. 

In the fights afterwards, i just Ghosted Zed. Teemo was being useful splitpushing 24/7.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I work hard behind your back to improve, never stopping yet you still doubt me
> 
> You think i have not played Morde yet
> 
> ...




I thought as much. 

Play a few games with Morde. He shines best in pre-planned team compositions. Because he has no gap closers/escapes and the fact that he's melee makes him super vulnerable to enemy cc so he needs a team designed to protect him.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, so,

my to buy list is

-zed
-akali
-shyvana
-riven

what about Syndra? And what is the best skin for Riven and Katarina?


----------



## Santí (Jan 3, 2013)

So far on my "to buy" list is...

-Kha'Zix
-Riven
-Darius
-Nocturne


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ok, so,
> 
> my to buy list is
> 
> ...


FTFY. 

Battle Bunny Riven > Riot.

Best available Kat skin? Probably Sandstorm. Although kitty kat/Red Card Kat > all else. 


Sant? said:


> So far on my "to buy" list is...
> 
> -Riven
> -Kha'Zix
> ...



FTFY. :33


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth, you shit


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Darth, you shit


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2013)

I own all heroes.
Except teemo. Fuck Temeo.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2013)

Best Nidalee set NA.

My 'to buy' list:
Nunu

Ezreal

Elise

Olaf

Veigar

Vayne.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Battle Bunny Riven > Riot.
> 
> ...



And what about Syndra?

Kitty Kat is not available iirc.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

I pretty much just need Draven/Fizz/Graves/Naut/Skarner/and Syndra and I've got all the champs I need.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And what about Syndra?
> 
> Kitty Kat is not available iirc.



That's why I asked if you were asking for our opinion about her available skins. 

As for Syndra, I personally haven't played her. Although she seems fun. And quite strong in lane. 

Riot likes buffing her it seems as another planned buff is on the way next patch.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> That's why I asked if you were asking for our opinion about her available skins.
> 
> As for Syndra, I personally haven't played her. Although she seems fun. And quite strong in lane.
> 
> Riot likes buffing her it seems as another planned buff is on the way next patch.


Giving her power would seem ideal since her lore has her as a monstrous mage. Kinda like how Darius is the toughest Noxian so he is OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Giving her power would seem ideal since her lore has her as a monstrous mage. Kinda like how Darius is the toughest Noxian so he is OP.



Doesn't he answer to Swain?


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Doesn't he answer to Swain?



lol Darius _"let"_ Swain take over Noxian rule. 

Darius don't answer to nobody.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol Darius _"let"_ Swain take over Noxian rule.
> 
> Darius don't answer to nobody.



Why                **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

My to-buy list:

Oh wait, I own all 

As for Swain/Darius's place, though Swain seemingly has the highest position overall in Noxian state, I think Darius is essentially still the top rank of the military. Consider them like the Brains/Brawn. 

Swain probably doesn't even really need to order Darius around much because he's already exercising his manifest and shit.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2013)

Where do you guys find out all this lore


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why                **






			
				Darius' Lore said:
			
		

> There is no greater symbol of Noxian might than Darius, the nation's most feared and battle-hardened warrior. Orphaned at a young age, Darius had to fight to keep himself and his younger brother alive. By the time he joined the military, he had already developed the strength and discipline of a veteran soldier. The first true test of Darius's resolve occurred in a crucial battle against Demacia, where the Noxian forces were exhausted and outnumbered. Darius's captain called for his troops to retreat, but Darius refused to accept such an act of cowardice. Breaking formation, Darius strode towards the captain and decapitated him with one sweep of his gigantic axe. Both terrified and inspired, the soldiers followed Darius into battle and fought with incredible strength and fervor. After a long and grueling battle, they ultimately emerged victorious.
> 
> *Seizing momentum from this victory, Darius led his now fiercely loyal troops in a devastating campaign against Demacia. After proving his power on the battlefield, Darius turned his gaze homeward. He saw a Noxus riddled with weakness, where greedy, complacent nobles drained the nation's strength. Seeking to restore his country to greatness, Darius took it upon himself to reshape the Noxian leadership. He identified weak figureheads and violently removed them from their positions of power. Many in Noxus saw Darius's cull as an attempt to seize power, but he had a different plan for the throne. He had been watching the rise of Jericho Swain with keen interest. In Swain, Darius saw a leader with the mind and determination to bring Noxus to glory. Now allied with the Master Tactician, Darius works to unite the nation behind his vision of true Noxian strength.*
> 
> ...






Jiyeon said:


> Where do you guys find out all this lore


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Where do you guys find out all this lore



Tips and items section



WAD said:


> My to-buy list:
> 
> Oh wait, I own all
> 
> ...



Ya, Swain is fabulous



Darth said:


>



Oh shit, i have read that lore at least 3 times by now.

So Darius is most likely just using him as a toy.
Awesome. Just 10/10.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2013)

I like Demacia more than Noxus, because of Lux.

And then I hate Ionia because of that filthy whore Kennen.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Doesn't he answer to Swain?



Darius helped Swain come to power because Swain is smart and ambitious (and one of my faves along with the other noxians). Other than that Darius is what Noxians want to be.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I like Demacia more than Noxus, because of Lux.
> 
> And then I hate Ionia because of that filthy whore Kennen.



Ionia best faction. 

Irelia/Akali/Shen/Wukong pek


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Tips and items section
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he's not using him. Or at least the way you think. Darius is a patriot. He does what he does for Noxus. If anything, Swain is up to something considering he's a demon bird.

Also, Ionia's best thing is Ahri and Zed.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Battle Bunny Riven > Riot.



Redeemed Riven is the best though


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> No he's not using him. Or at least the way you think. Darius is a patriot. He does what he does for Noxus. If anything, Swain is up to something considering he's a demon bird.
> 
> Also, Ionia's best thing is Ahri and Zed.



He doesn't use him for his evil purposes, not at all, i see what you are saying, but if Swain, say, fucks up Darius will simply either remove him from power or kill him. I meant as in Swain meaning nothing to Darius personally.



Didi said:


> Redeemed Riven is the best though



Fat redeemed Riven is the best


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I like Demacia more than Noxus, because of Lux.
> 
> And then I hate Ionia because of that filthy whore Kennen.



Kennen might be from the Ionian isles but the shadow league (or whatever it's called, forgot exact name) is pretty independent, they're just trying to preserve balance everywhere


So he's not specifically allied with Ionia


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> Redeemed Riven is the best though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Akali/Shen/Kennen can't really be classified as Ionians since the Kinkou Order serves a higher purpose.

Also, I'm going to post the role list of the Noxus mafia for you guys as a sneak peak


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He doesn't use him for his evil purposes, not at all, i see what you are saying, but if Swain, say, fucks up Darius will simply either remove him from power or kill him. I meant as in Swain meaning nothing to Darius personally.



He can try.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd rather get the Champion Riven or Crimson Elite. I will never hear the end of it from my friends if I got battle bunny.



> He doesn't use him for his evil purposes, not at all, i see what you are saying, but if Swain, say, fucks up Darius will simply either remove him from power or kill him. I meant as in Swain meaning nothing to Darius personally.


 Swain is pretty powerful which is why he is useful in a match as a tankish mage.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd rather get the Champion Riven or Crimson Elite. I will never hear the end of it from my friends if I got battle bunny.



Championship Riven is alas, now unavailable. 

It was only available for purchase during the World Championships. 

Battle Bunny Riven is the best skin. Why you doubting?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd rather get the Champion Riven or Crimson Elite. I will never hear the end of it from my friends if I got battle bunny.
> 
> Swain is pretty powerful which is why he is useful in a match as a tankish mage.



oairejhk;lajsd;fkalj

Lorewise


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Now I wonder what would happen between  Darius and Riven



> oairejhk;lajsd;fkalj
> 
> Lorewise



He's fought Jarvan head to head multiple times iirc lore-wise. He also is much smarter than Darius and avoided being tricked in the Champion Judgment from the 3 mages who made the league. Being smart is also how he beat the last Grand General in a 1 on 1.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Now I wonder what would happen between  Darius and Riven
> 
> 
> 
> He's fought Jarvan head to head multiple times iirc lore-wise. He also is *much smarter than Darius* and avoided being tricked in the Champion Judgment from the 3 mages who made the league. Being smart is also how he beat the last Grand General in a 1 on 1.



I dont like this


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I dont like this



90% of League's champions are likely smarter than Darius.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2013)

Jax is the GOAT lore wise


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd rather get the Champion Riven or Crimson Elite. I will never hear the end of it from my friends if I got battle bunny.
> 
> Swain is pretty powerful which is why he is useful in a match as a tankish mage.



Crimson Elite is butt-ugly pig-disgusting worst skin ever 0/10 would not accept as gift



Just get Redeemed Riven


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> Crimson Elite is butt-ugly pig-disgusting worst skin ever 0/10 would not accept as gift



wtf is this? 



It's alright Didi. Definitely not the worse skin in the game although I will admit it's my least favorite Riven skin, and the only one I don't own.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _The Noxian Mafia_ 







*Jericho Swain, The Tyrant of Noxus*​
[*Passive - Carrion Renewal*] - Swain starts the game with +12 voting power. -1 anytime Swain uses an ability. +1 any time a Demacian dies. +5 if he kills Jarvan IV himself. Godfather of the Noxian Mafia.
[*Active - Decrepify*] - Swain turns a target of his choice into a generic with no voting power for that cycle. Three phase cooldown.
[*Active - Nevermove*] - Swain targets five consecutive people on the playerlist with exception to his mafia. All five players will be roleblocked the following phase. Three cycle cooldown.
[*Active - Torment*] - Swain prevents a target of his choice from receiving any non-hostile actions for two cycles. Two cycle cooldown. 
[*Ultimate - Ravenous Flock*] - Swain drains -2 voting power per phase while this is toggled. Anyone attempting to target Swain with hostile action will be killed and restore +1 voting power. This ability will automatically be disabled once Swain reaches 0 voting power.



*Darius, Noxian High Command General*​
[*Passive - Hemorrhage*] - When Darius votes or uses an ability on someone five times, they become generic until he dies.
[*Active - Apprehend*] -Every two nights, Darius can investigate three players of his choice.
[*Ultimate - Noxian Guillotine*] - Darius kills a target of his choice bypassing doctor protection and roleblocks. If he performs this on someone fully affected by [Hemorrhage] then he will be able to utilize this ability again



*Urgot, The Undead Headsman*​
[*Active - Acid Hunter*] - Urgot permanently destroys 50% of a player's voting power. Can be used every phase.
[*Ultimate - Hyper-Kinetic Position Reverser*] - Urgot selects a target, all actions affecting Urgot will instead affect his target.



*Sion, Noxian Field Commander*​
[*Passive - Feel No Pain*] - Sion ignores 1 out of every 3 votes against him.
[*Passive - Enrage*] - Anytime Sion successfully votes to lynch a town member, he gains +1 voting power.



*Katarina du Coteau, The Sinister Blade*​*
*
[*Active - Shunpo*] - Katarina kills a target of her choice while also evading all action on her. One phase cooldown.
[*Ultimate - Death Lotus*] - Katarina will attempt to kill up to three targets who have voted through her throughout the game.



*Cassieopia du Coteau, The Temptress*​[*Active - Miasma*] - Cassieopia targets a player at night who if killed will conceal their identity to all but the mafia.
[*Ultimate - Petrifying Gaze*] - Cassieopia roleblocks five players of her choice for two cycles.



*Draven, The Glorious Executioner*​[*Active - Spinning Axe*] - Draven kills a target of his choice at night.
[*Ultimate - Whirling Death*] - The player with the second most votes is lynched instead of the first.



*Vladimir, The Crimson Reaper*​
[*Passive - Sanguine Pool*] - Vladimir can only be killed by lynch.
[*Ultimate - Hemoplague*] - Vladimir targets five players, causing all lynch votes against them to count double.



*Talon, The  Blade's Shadow*​[*Active - Cutthroat*] - Talon silences a player at night for the following day phase.
[*Ultimate - Shadow Assault*] - Talon will reset all votes against him that day phase.



*Emile de Leblanc, Matron of the Black Rose*​
[*Passive - Mirror Image*] - Leblanc is unlynchable.
[*Active - Distortion*] - Leblanc targets a player at night causing their actions to become randomized.





And that's only the mafia


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Sounds OP. 

Also dat Leblanc artwork.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2013)

Mafia OP.             .


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2013)

holy shit


this game is gonna be cuhrazy


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 3, 2013)

Probably had the most embarrassing loss ever today.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Vlad isn't Noxian. Or a true one at least.

Also, Crimson Elite Talon. Buy or not?


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Vlad isn't Noxian. Or a true one at least.
> 
> Also, Crimson Elite Talon. Buy or not?



I already told him this. Leblanc is also not true Noxian scum. 

As for Talon, Dragonblade Talon is his best skin IMO.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

They are true Noxians you goons.

You guys really wanna outlore me?



			
				Vlad said:
			
		

> ere is a temple hidden in the mountains between Noxus and the Tempest Flats, where the secrets of an ancient and terrifying sorcery are kept. The area surrounding the temple is littered with the exsanguinated corpses of those who have mistakenly wandered too close. These served only to pique the curiosity of Vladimir, when – in his youth – he trekked through these mountains during his flight from Noxus. A day earlier, the teenaged Vladimir had brutally murdered two boys his age, for no better reason than to enjoy the intoxicating scarlet bloom that surged forth. He realized immediately that he would never be able to suppress his murderous desires, and if he remained in Noxus, his foul deeds were sure to catch up with him. Without hesitation, he abandoned the city-state, and journeyed south.
> The trail of bodies led him to a crumbling stone temple. Inside he found an aging monk who appraised him with eyes of pure crimson. Vladimir surprised the monk by returning the wicked gaze with zeal. Recognizing the boy’s sinister craving, the monk taught Vladimir how to manipulate and control the fluid of life, often practicing on passing travelers. When it came time for Vladimir to learn the final lesson, the monk warned that failure would result in death. Vladimir did not fail, but success bore a grisly surprise. During the ritual, every drop of the monk’s blood was drawn from his body and fused with Vladimir’s, imbuing him with his master's magical essence, and that of every hemomancer before him. Left alone and suddenly without purpose, Vladimir resolved to return to Noxus, demanding enrollment in the League to prove the supremacy of his craft. *When the Noxian High Command observed the gruesome fates which befell the palace guards, they elected to avail themselves of Vladimir's unsavory talents*.



As for Leblanc, she is part of the Black Rose which is essentially like the Warlocks of Qarth from ASoIaF equivalent to Noxus.

So yeah, they're both Noxians, gtfo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Also, Crimson Elite Talon/Riven are some of the worst skins in the game bar none.


----------



## Stein (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> [YOUTUBE]dYSxcZ6sdB0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the first segment



I watched that vid just before I went onto the forums today. 

Let me rephrase my sentence then, Morde has a power to make any decision *I* make a good decision while I'm playing as him. 

*EDIT:* Should I buy Rumble or Jarvan next? I think I need a new top champ.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

So what if Leblanc has her own political agenda? She's still a fucking Noxian you dope. Talon only serves General du Couteau and won't answer to anyone else - he's still a Noxian.

As for Vlad, grats on you not even reading. He was exiled from Noxus then he came back and slaughtered some guards so the High Command of Noxus was like "Fuck this, better to recruit this guy then have him massacre a bunch of people."


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also, Crimson Elite Talon/Riven are some of the worst skins in the game bar none.



All I know is, is that Shyvana's ironscale skin is god tier.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> So what if Leblanc has her own political agenda? She's still a fucking Noxian you dope. Talon only serves General du Couteau and won't answer to anyone else - he's still a Noxian.
> 
> As for Vlad, grats on you not even reading. He was exiled from Noxus then he came back and slaughtered some guards so the High Command of Noxus was like "Fuck this, better to recruit this guy then have him massacre a bunch of people."



Pft. Vlad's only motivation for returning to Noxus was to prove his abilities in The League. He decided to bitch slap some Noxians to do it too. He obviously isn't loyal to the nation and he probably doesn't care about Noxus at all. 

The guy's more independent than he is Noxian. Shouldn't be mafia IMO. He's just as independent as Riven is. 

And Talon serves the Noxian High Command. General Du Couteau by proxy. Leblanc does not serve the current regime and even strives to overthrow it. That's like calling the Rebels "Still part of the Empire". What the fuck is Leblanc doing in a mafia with the noxian high tiers? Completely different motivations and it doesn't make any sense at all for her to be in the Noxian Mafia. 

Just telling it like it is.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2013)

Useful reads for those of you trying to learn ADC. Spent like ten minutes trying to teach foreign how to orbwalk but he gave up lol. 

tldr; Use A button + Left click instead of right clicking.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Useful reads for those of you trying to learn ADC. Spent like ten minutes trying to teach foreign how to orbwalk but he gave up lol.
> 
> tldr; Use A button + Left click instead of right clicking.



this is actually what ive been doing the last few games

last hitting is a lot easier

although i never tried binding aa to shift right click, hmm

holy shit this video


----------



## Sajin (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd rather get the Champion Riven or Crimson Elite. I will never hear the end of it from my friends if I got battle bunny.



Agreed 100%, those are the only two skins I have of her. Don't listen to Didi, Redeemed is the worst 

And WAD, all of my smh. Crimson Elite >>> Demacian Commandos by a landslide so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Those 3 defeats in a row made me want to punch baby bears cubs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Though to be fair, I totally deserved to lose the Teemo game by virtue of playing Teemo.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2013)

Those were 3 very rough defeats, especially the last two.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2013)

all of my lulz


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2013)

Foreign's sig more strongly reflects how I play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty fuckin' much


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

did i post here ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 4, 2013)

solo queu is too easy at my level


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> solo queu is too easy at my level



lol you'll get there eventually.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Me and Sajin finally played a ranked again.

Got 1600 ELO 

1627 to be precise.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Grats mate.

1500 is gold ranked on EUW?

Think you can reach plat?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah.

And definitely can reach Plat, then I dunno if I'll have to ditch Sajin to solo queue to Diamond


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And definitely can reach Plat, then I dunno if I'll have to ditch Sajin to solo queue to Diamond



Dat confidence.

How many games have you [played in ranked?

I won't be doing ranked until really later in the year, like September or so. I just wanna enjoy the game as much as I can before I depart for BCT the month after next. I get the feeling I won't be able to do so if I do ranked now lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

10-4 this season.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Just looked over Karma's kit and info on the client.

She definitely seems better to play mid than support tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

She's better top than mid, really.

And she's actually better support than mid, only limited matchups she can do really well against.

She's actually very strong vs. a lot of kill lanes bot as a support - Leona and Blitz, mostly.

But you gotta build her AP.


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2013)

>Tower has 200 hp
>Rumble and Rengar (both have full HP) are pushing it.
>Warwick comes from behind
>Rumble runs and leaves instead of finishing the tower which was 3 hits from dying.
>Watches me as I destroy the tower and get torn a new one by Warwick's ulti, doing absolutley nothing about it.
>Later KS's my kill from the other side of the map with his ulti.

Scumbag foreign.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> *She's better top than mid, really.*
> 
> And she's actually better support than mid, only limited matchups she can do really well against.
> 
> ...



wait wat

explain the bolded plz



Sant? said:


> >Tower has 200 hp
> >Rumble and Rengar (both have full HP) are pushing it.
> >Warwick comes from behind
> >Rumble runs and leaves instead of finishing the tower which was 3 hits from dying.
> ...



Sorry bud. I was playing Bilgerat Rumble. I was trying to fit the theme of my skin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

foreign said:
			
		

> wait wat
> 
> explain the bolded plz



Like Rumble, she's an AP meant to punish melee-based champions. She uses mantra-charged shields on minions to detonate in a radius around them, punishing anyone who has to go into melee to last hit. Her Heavenly Wave harass also has an extremely short range. 

Therefore, people with ranged abilities/last-hitting (most AP mids) can mostly last hit the minions outside of shield-harass range and outrange her spells in general.


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2013)

IT'S BEEN 3 HOURS SINCE THEY ANNOUNCED KHA'ZIX BEING ON SALE AND HE STILL ISN'T ZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 4, 2013)

i just got completley wafflestomped by a khazix

client crashed on my so i missed the first like 8 minutes, but this fucker was one shotting people


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

khazix so cray


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll prolly buy Kha'Zix just to get him on sale instead of paying a full 6300. Have some RP left.

I'll be getting IP next to buy Nidalee. I won't be getting any IP boosts though. Wanna take my time in playing with more of the champs I have now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

You are not yet ready to play Nidalee, foreign-kun.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Wait.

I just remembered something.

Wouldn't Iceborn Gauntlet be a good item on Rumble along with Rylai's? I get the feeling its wasted gold for most situations but what if you really needed to be tanky and wanted to proc them slows some more?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> You are not yet ready to play Nidalee, foreign-kun.



Why not, Wad-chan? 

And nvm about my question. Its definitely wasted stats on Rumble.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Nidalee is an extremely high skillcap champion and requires a completely unique playstyle/mindset to master to play her at a strong level.


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2013)

Also, she's a scumbag choice and we need less of her in this game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Nidalee is an extremely high skillcap champion and requires a completely unique playstyle/mindset to master to play her at a strong level.



Elaborate.

Then point out my weak points in which would enable me to play her efficiently once I work on them. Point out my stronger points so I can prioritize which should be focused on more.

I'm in no rush to get her. I'm pretty satisfied with the champs I have now but the sooner I know what I do wrong, the better.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Also, she's a scumbag choice and we need less of her in this game.



I find this quite ironic seeing as you main Rengar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

foreign said:


> I find this quite ironic seeing as you main Rengar.



I find this quite ironic seeing as you main Rumble.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> I find this quite ironic seeing as you main Rumble.



I find this ironic that you find it ironic because I don't actually main Rumble.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Really?

Post your match history.


----------



## Stein (Jan 4, 2013)

foreign said:


> Just looked over Karma's kit and info on the client.
> 
> She definitely seems better to play mid than support tbh.



She fits any role but ADC, even jungler (though if she is jungle she usually just looks after lanes, but if ganks are executed well with her she's deadly). 

I prefer to play her top or mid, but I am usually forced to play her as a support.
She does fine as a support but she's much better top in my opinion. She's good mid but she won't be as good as other AP carries.

She's fairly hard to gank due to her slow at top, and even if she is caught her shield and heal can keep you at around half health, and even trick the enemy into diving you. You never dive a Karma at top.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Really?
> 
> Post your match history.


I've only played like 10 games with Rumble so far. Won 7, lost 3. I wouldn't call it maining as I'm now learning how to play him.

I don't really main any champs. At one point in time I used to main Irelia but I've been getting more champs and learn how to play them so I don't become too bored.


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2013)

foreign said:


> I find this quite ironic seeing as you main Rengar.



Rengar's overnerfed and hardly anyone plays him anymore, so it's okay.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

You're maining Rumble at the moment because you're learning him. 

That's how it works with you unranked n00bz


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> You're maining Rumble at the moment because you're learning him.
> 
> That's how it works with you unranked n00bz



Wait thats not-

...

Okay, I have no legit response to that.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

foreign said:


> Elaborate.
> 
> Then point out my weak points in which would enable me to play her efficiently once I work on them. Point out my stronger points so I can prioritize which should be focused on more.
> 
> I'm in no rush to get her. I'm pretty satisfied with the champs I have now but the sooner I know what I do wrong, the better.





WAD said:


> You're maining Rumble at the moment because you're learning him.
> 
> That's how it works with you unranked n00bz



Now answer my question. Share your knowledge you scumbag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, I must have missed that question.

Well for one, there are multiple ways to play Nidalee. Best of which are of course the AD bruiser/assassin/splitpush hero top, or the AP poke/caster with support element mid.

The fact that she has six abilities, all of which are pretty useful regardless of your path, means you have to have stronger mechanical capacities. 

But overall, the greatest issue with Nidalee is she's not strong in _teamfights._ She's a very strong laner who can usually outpush, outharass, outsustain, and even outdamage a great deal of opponents at early levels. But then she kind of has to play a disconnected role from the team. Especially if you're AD/top.

As mid, it's more about emphasizing your team to be a poke/kite comp rather than people who just wanna go balls-in, because Nidalee is one of the worst champs in those kind of fights.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

did you see hotshot carying that second game vs td as nidalee ? oh god so good


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2013)

Goova said:


> This game really needs a champion inspired by Dragoons from rpgs.
> 
> Lance/spear wielder, who uses dragon breath, Jump(to do massive damage), etc.


J4                  .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

j4 is the fucking man

and i lay down the law with him

ask anyone

ace

sajin

im the fucking prince of demacia bitches


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

but can you e q backwards


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

i can fly like an eagle

to the city


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

you must be a wizard


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2013)

Cronos said:


> but can you e q backwards


Worst is when you q - e by accident.

That's always hilarious.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

you're sitting there, saying WELP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

theres actually a bug now where EQ doesnt work :/


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> theres actually a bug now where EQ doesnt work :/



that's what i was talking about


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

Why does everyone go "You are so bad stop playing" when i don't stomp?
How am i going to improve if i don't play? "LAYKE GO PLAY WITH SAND, THAT WILL TEACH YOU"

So much butthurt.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2013)

Or you can play it off like a boss and be like "I WANTED TO DO THAT".

And then they fall into a false sense of safety thinking you are a noob.

At which point you Ulti your whole team like this:


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why does everyone go "You are so bad stop playing" when i don't stomp?
> How am i going to improve if i don't play? "LAYKE GO PLAY WITH SAND, THAT WILL TEACH YOU"
> 
> So much butthurt.


That's one of the biggest problems with the LoL community.

You have to instantly appear and be a tryhard/pro or gtfo.

There is no room/time/space for you to learn and improve. The irony is that these players are in your game because they are matched to your level lol


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

league actually has good lore ?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

Sasori said:


> There is no room/time/space for you to learn and improve. The irony is that these players are in your game because they are matched to your level lol



They are the same people believing in ELO hell :/

This guy whined all game and he has 9 times the wins i do.


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2013)

Cronos said:


> league actually has good lore ?



yeah it's pretty legit



all the backgrounds are pretty interesting

and the journals of justice are aight as fuck too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

well recently they got lazy

all the chicks lately are like

I AM TOO POWERFUL TO BE HELD BACK

etc


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> well recently they got lazy
> 
> all the chicks lately are like
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

but she loyally serves Demacia


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

fuck do i know/care


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't play Mordekaiser at all.
I read Mordekaiser should push 24/7.
So i get ganked 24/7

I don't push, i still get dived or the enemy roams.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

so dont play mordekaiser dawg


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2013)

Finally got Kha'Zix.

I just need to learn how to last hit and harass more in the early game, since I'm pretty awful in anything that does not involve pushing/going in for the kill.

But fucking mid game, dear god. I never have to be afraid of facing ANYONE ever again, even if I completely get raped in lane, because I can easily wreck two people if even one of them is at half health.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> so dont play mordekaiser dawg



ya thats the solution i needed

thanks wad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh, I must have missed that question.
> 
> Well for one, there are multiple ways to play Nidalee. Best of which are of course the AD bruiser/assassin/splitpush hero top, or the AP poke/caster with support element mid.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean.

So who is stronger at split pushing -

Shen, Nid or Rengar?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Finally got Kha'Zix.
> 
> I just need to learn how to last hit and harass more in the early game, since I'm pretty awful in anything that does not involve pushing/going in for the kill.
> 
> But fucking mid game, dear god. I never have to be afraid of facing ANYONE ever again, even if I completely get raped in lane, because I can easily wreck two people if even one of them is at half health.



Harass with Kha'Zix is easy. Just press W 

You can improve your mechanics by laning some more. Its good that you jungle so much; most people at your level don't even know that shit. Just keep playing.

You should probably learn how to lane against people at your level first though because if you lane and play with us, its going to be very frustrating for you because you haven't learned how to last hit, trade or harass yet. I still haven't reached 80 cs at 10 mins yet. I'm at 64-69, can't remember exactly.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

Why do people go batshit insane with unorthodox picks.
If i am more skilled than the enemy player i'll win almost regardless of my picks.

Every time i go top with Noc and i have a positive score, they go "welp see how bad the enemy is"
Oh wow like a victory matters only if the enemy was more skilled than me. A victory is only valid if i beat an enemy who is more skilled than me. That's how that works.
Seriously what's wrong with the people here. They are much more batshit insane now.

"Why are you building armor on Vayne, noob" "Cause their AD jungler camps me all the time and they 2 shot me" "Noob, you are not supposed to build armor"
WHAT THE FUCK. I am mad.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

he           mad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Why would you build armor on Vayne? 

Unless if your other lanes are carrying hard, I would sooner build her like I usually do than build armor on her to only be 3-shotted later.

Try Singed mid for unorthodox. huehuehue.


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why do people go batshit insane with unorthodox picks.
> If i am more skilled than the enemy player i'll win almost regardless of my picks.
> 
> Every time i go top with Noc and i have a positive score, they go "welp see how bad the enemy is"
> ...




sounds like you just have a terrible normal elo


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2013)

sounds like you are terrible


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

foreign said:


> Why would you build armor on Vayne?
> 
> Unless if your other lanes are carrying hard, I would sooner build her like I usually do than build armor on her to only be 3-shotted later.
> 
> Try Singed mid for unorthodox. huehuehue.



I am not building Randuins on her. Building Chain Vest is fine since i am going to build GA at a point anyway.




Didi said:


> sounds like you just have a terrible normal elo



I thought of that as well, but this was NOT the case 5 games ago.
What the hell happened.



Cronos said:


> sounds like you are terrible



This is also true.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

The hate when Zed and Kha'Zix received is such a funny memory.

Because now everyone wants them 

I myself refunded Kha'Zix when Zed came out. Didn't know how to use him and I decided that 6300 IP could be better used. In the end it actually worked out  6300 IP went towards something more useful and I still got back Kha'Zix for half the price.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 4, 2013)

Well id say that Khazix is better than Zed , but if you have more fun with Zed that you should play him 

The champ that I hate the most is Darius for obvious reasons...
hes too strong. If hes not banned and the enemy picks him , you got a lot of work to do.
If someone is interested in playing with me , I am on EU west servers


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> Well id say that Khazix is better than Zed , but if you have more fun with Zed that you should play him
> 
> *The champ that I hate the most is Darius for obvious reasons...*
> hes too strong. If hes not banned and the enemy picks him , you got a lot of work to do.
> If someone is interested in playing with me , I am on EU west servers



You do? Aww, i think we will be bestest friends.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 4, 2013)

the one time i played a darius that got fed as shit and got too cocky

900 ap+ veigar on our team destroyed him


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

Fed Darius is meh. Considering he will be a focused target in team fights, he might as well buy FH, Randuins, Warmog, GA, Thornmail and Bulwark to at least survive the initial onslaught.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fed Darius is meh. Considering he will be a focused target in team fights, he might as well buy FH, Randuins, Warmog, GA, Thornmail and Bulwark to at least survive the initial onslaught.





______________
Would you guys say Zyra is a difficult champ to play? Her abilities seem to be of the chaining-combo type to get the most out of, sort of like Zed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Zyra's not really difficult. Land skillshots, spawn plants.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Is anyone else starting to get irritated at foreign for asking these braindead questions? 

Play the champ and find out for yourself lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

Ya foreign like wtf


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

You can find a better jax Ava WAD.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

Not zoomed enough


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Salce streaming AP Jax mid right now. 

Lol dat shit is actually strong wth.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Salce streaming AP Jax mid right now.
> 
> Lol dat shit is actually strong wth.




Wtf? You didnt know?

His W and R passive scale ap. He is bursty as fuck nuts


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Is anyone else starting to get irritated at foreign for asking these braindead questions?
> 
> Play the champ and find out for yourself lol.



They aren't braindead questions. At least the last two weren't.

For instance, how can I play Zyra if I have no IP to buy her? Even then I would sooner ask for an opinion of her before I try her.

If anything thats a "braindead" statement you made. 

Besides, Big Bird taught me that asking questions is a good way of finding out things. Don't doubt the wisdom of Sesame Street. 

Also, honestly speaking I was thinking Zyra might have been harder than Nidalee. :S But I can see where the difficulty in using Nid's kit would prevail due to WAD's explanation.

And where are you? You said you would be online today. You lying son of a whore.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2013)

I am about to embarrass myself with how bad I play in a game with people from my WoW guild. They won't listen to me when I say that I am too bad to play with them 

Please wish me luck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a placeholder.

And AP jax is fucking retarded. With some CDR, Leap Strike is like a 2 second cooldown or some shit.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I am about to embarrass myself with how bad I play in a game with people from my WoW guild. They won't listen to me when I say that I am too bad to play with them
> 
> Please wish me luck



Good luck!

I don't even understand how WoW works  I played the trial version for like 15 minutes then uninstalled. Few of my friends laughed at me for picking LoL over WoW but I was bored of that Runescape like shit, at least thats what it seemed like to me at that point in time.

If I ever play another internet game, it'll be Guild Wars. That shit looks intense.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Salce streaming AP Jax mid right now.
> 
> Lol dat shit is actually strong wth.



I saw my mentor playing that shit.

Gunblade + Sorcerers + Lich Bane

Beast. Casually beating tanks like nuthin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

That's what I'm saying.

You don't even have to deviate from much of a Jax build to play that shit.

Gunblade/Sheen->Guinsoo's. DFG/Deathcap.

ggggggggggg


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

That sounds like a hybrid build outside of dfg and deathcap.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Fuck. I want to watch Salce's stream but my horrible ass internet is lagging it like hell. 

So sad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Jax is always hybrid. Just people tend to go the "AD route" which involves a Triforce.

He just scales so well with AD and AP both. Gunblade, LB, DC, DFG, rageblade. It is too legit. Ultimate duelist build.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

And is Epik reforming or what.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> And is Epik reforming or what.



If they win S3 Qualifiers than Dan Dinh, Westrice, Salce, and Goldenboy are all like fuck yeah lets do this. 

Chu8's more or less said he's not going to pursue professional gaming so he's probably just gonna be in it for the qualifiers. Meaning they need to find a new AD if they do manage to win. 

I was watching them scrim last night. Only saw three games against the same team, but they lost two out of 3. And I'd never heard of the team. Wings was subbing for Westrice top and Dan Dinh kept making mistakes. Wings got camped pretty hard all three games.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Watching Doublelift play Street Fight 4 on stream is awesome.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 4, 2013)

just got the 7 page run bundle thing

balls deep


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

What's up with you new guys. I didn't spend money on this game until I reached like 600 wins. 

Then I was like, fuck it. Baylife.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> just got the 7 page run bundle thing
> 
> balls deep



D:

Jelly. Rich bitch. 



Darth said:


> What's up with you new guys. I didn't spend money on this game until I reached like 600 wins.
> 
> Then I was like, fuck it. Baylife.



A majority of the money I spent on this game was after I reached level 30. And tbf, back then I'm guessing there wasn't as much enticing content as there is now. 

I have probably spent like $100-$120 in total on this game. Spent my last amount this week. It was $20 worth of RP as well. I still have a neat portion of it left. Will be trying to spend it wisely.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2013)

I've spend more than a thousand dollars on this game, though it was actually mostly for other people.

Let's just say it had made me reconsider my nature.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> I've spend more than a thousand dollars on this game, though it was actually mostly for other people.
> 
> Let's just say it had made me reconsider my nature.



I shudder at the thought of me ever spending a thousand dollars on a game.

All that money...

At this rate it'll probably happen though.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2013)

I am shaking whenever i want to click buy.

Also rethinking my life choices.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> What's up with you new guys. I didn't spend money on this game until I reached like 600 wins.
> 
> Then I was like, fuck it. Baylife.


meh its not that much

including the rune bundle, ive probably only spent 50-70 dollars in a 3 month span


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> meh its not that much
> 
> including the rune bundle, ive probably only spent 50-70 dollars in a 3 month span



It's reasonable I know. 

For an online game. 

For a FREE TO PLAY online game. 

Hey man, I understand. BUT WILL EVERYONE ELSE?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 4, 2013)

I do. thats for sure


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2013)

I've spent not even 2 pesos on this game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's reasonable I know.
> 
> For an online game.
> 
> ...


considering you have to pay for rp and rune pages 

and some of that also went to you guys christmas gifts 

inconsiderate bastards


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Went up against a Yorick in lane. Possibly one of the most annoying shits ever.

I didn't lose lane though I ended up losing my tower when 2 decide to push it. 

But Rumble's Ult+ Leona's Ult is just terror.

Though they had the kill advantage and bot lane did badly, we still won it in teamfights. Had we lost those as well I would have been livid lol.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for that btw. I've always wanted Safari Cait. 

And I bought my first 2 rune pages with RP then said fuck it and bought the bundle lol. 

Can anyone gift me Magnificent TF? He goes back into the vault tomorrow and alas it doesn't look like I'll be able to get any RP. 

Man it's so difficult to buy RP in the middle east damnit.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> considering you have to pay for rp and rune pages
> 
> and some of that also went to you guys christmas gifts
> 
> inconsiderate bastards



I'm not inconsiderate. 

I said thank you for my spectacular sivir.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

foreign said:


> *spectacular sivir*.



l        o       l


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2013)

I spent


lessee


20
50
50
20

that's 140 euros on LoL


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> I spent
> 
> 
> lessee
> ...



I'm sorry I'm American. What's a Euro again?


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2013)

Americans not making a good impression with their knowledge of the world again, how surprising.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

We own the world bitches. /swag


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2013)

With that debt, more like the world owns you


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2013)

That's what we wanted you to think.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> With that debt, more like the world owns you



The entire world is in debt. Except Australia which nobody gives a shit about and china who everybody is trying to secretly kill


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

When you live with your parents, a college freshman, and have two jobs that don't tax you and require little work. Money ain't a problem

I also have 50 in Gamestop money but I'm not sure whether to spend on the RP or buy a game.

Oh and thanks for the advice. Zed was a great buy


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2013)

Spend on RP and gift me either Nidalee or Akali


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to Dunkey


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Spend on RP and gift me either Nidalee or Akali



funny story. Some kid begged me to give him 950 riot points. Someone I didn't know(hint, hint) and I mean they said "plzplzplzplzplz". 13 yrs old too. I said lolno and bought Miss Fortune.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2013)

we should make a 5 man premade and do that swat recon thing just to see how people react to it.

Who's with me?


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> we should make a 5 man premade and do that swat recon thing just to see how people react to it.
> 
> Who's with me?



I've done worse.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2013)

So are we doing it?

I'm in the mood for lulz.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Played 7 games.

Lost 5.

2 of which we threw.

This game is too frustrating sometimes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

try hosting a mafia game designed around it


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

i'm the best, everyone else is trash


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

cronoslift


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

Cronos wants to put all these other pathetic AD players in the dumpster


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

didi


----------



## Santí (Jan 5, 2013)

No-skill AP trash.

Sit back and press Q, W, E, and R while the hardcore AD players are positioning and making plays.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm assuming you are talking about Amumu? lol.

So much hard CC is never a good thing. In retrospect, we probably lost our chance with my fail ward. Had I warded that bush properly, I wouldn't have been caught cuz I would have seen them a mile away.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

bitch  bad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Played Kha'Zix again. Its amazing how improving one's basic mechanics can drasticly change how you are able to play a champ. I remember having so much difficulty with him when he face came out due to my lack of understanding but now I find him very comfortable to play with.

Sucks I lost with him twice though.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

foreign said:


> Played Kha'Zix again. Its amazing how improving one's basic mechanics can drasticly change how you are able to play a champ. I remember having so much difficulty with him when he face came out due to my lack of understanding but now I find him very comfortable to play with.
> 
> Sucks I lost with him twice though.



i haven't played him, nor league recently, why would you say being mechanically well off greatly improves your gameplay with him ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 5, 2013)

It's nice to see such a long gap between the release of a champion and the sneak peak of the next one


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i haven't played him, nor league recently, why would you say being mechanically well off greatly improves your gameplay with him ?



I would say that about most champs.



Raidoton said:


> It's nice to see such a long gap between the release of a champion and the sneak peak of the next one



Is there a sneakpeek of the next one?


----------



## Shimomeikato (Jan 5, 2013)

foreign said:


> Is there a sneakpeek of the next one?



Guess he means that Nami wasnt free to play yet and already Vi had come out. Nami and Vi came way to close to eachother, they should have had more time in between 

or is there really already a sneakpeak of the next one ??

EDIT: i found Luo Gewa u mean that one? but than again it was "leaked" in march :S


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i haven't played him, nor league recently, why would you say being mechanically well off greatly improves your gameplay with him ?



It just does really


When I was still semi-new at the game new champs would be like 'wtf am I doing'


Nowadays any new champ is really easy to pick up, understand and do good with


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm so mad.

I keep getitng teams that throw.

THrowing.

So annoying. God.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

khazix requires no mechanicall skill

JUMP SLASH

JUMP SLASH

JUMP SLASH

JUMP SLASH


op as shit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Great. NOW I get a game where we are outplayed.

This is just went to pissing me off to depressing me.


----------



## Shimomeikato (Jan 5, 2013)

so who wants to play a game sometime? (i only have a EUW account :S)

add me, very simple: Shimomeikato


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

and this is why i stopped playing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

im eventually gonna be the best

so i keep playing

np


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

just like atlanta right


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

srsly tho no fucking good streams on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

nah

i am my own persona, atlanta is his

I WONT LOSE TO HIM

~~~KYAAAAAAA~~~~


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

cute             .


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't played in a few days because I'm too busy playing Dark Souls, sorry cronos & wad :3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

cronos hasnt even been playing at all i think

and im too damn busy myself last few days 

np


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

i just stare at wad's pretty unlocked champions, skins and runes then i sign out and masturbate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

such a voyeur


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i just stare at wad's pretty unlocked champions, skins and runes then i sign out and masturbate



you playin' on his account?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

i just said i'm not playing, just logging in and staring at all the pretty stuff, what's wrong with you bitch can't you read ?


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

bitch I will fuck you up if you take that tone with me again cunt


I'll cut out yer tongue and stuff it up yer arse laddie


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

easy there lad, i might strike you down


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

7 losses in row. might be a new record for me.

i had to take a short nap and cool off my head for a bit before I destroy my laptop or something.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

when you're losing that much just take a break, i went on huge winning streaks then fucked them all up with tons of losses, it's okay as long as you have fun, when that stops, you should too


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

It might be too soon for me to start but I just have this compulsive nature to keep trying till I at least win one. 

Thats what I want right now. Just one win. I can then get over the loss streak and look to improve.

And what do you know, my name change is complete


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

15/14/28 and still lost 

I understand why people call singed scummy. was triple killing just by running away


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

I still die too much though. I need to be more careful


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

inb4 me and didi are banned for flaming


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

reporting didi and cronos


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

i'm a good boy

i've actually never been banned for flaming

i love the blender


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

ur not a hard man until u do time nah mean deag


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

teemo is the scummiest of scums. my god I hate playing against him with singed


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

so funneh


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried Eve

Retarded late game champion.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

gogeta do you know how i can beat teemo with singed especially early on? everytime i try to get close he shoots me while I run toward him and then run away. when he gets his W it's even worse


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2013)

nope it's impossibru


----------



## Savior (Jan 5, 2013)

Levelling up my friends account and Whoa low levels really are silly. I went 21-1 with teemo lol. They just cried about how he was OP.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Just played with a Xin that built fucking AP.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> nope it's impossibru



gonna change lane next time he's in my lane. getting fed up of that midget


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

ap xin is actually legit as fuck

wheres da new thread


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

never seen an AP xin


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

